# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Coronapandemie, Ansteckungsgefahr bei Krebs

## Lothar M

Hier eine entsprechende Information des Krebsinformationsdienstes:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....-bei-krebs.php

Wie reagieren Krebspatienten auf das Virus? Derzeit gibt es kaum Informationen aus Fallberichten, wie Krebspatientinnen und Krebspatienten auf einen Kontakt mit dem Virus reagieren. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass Menschen, deren Immunsystem geschwächt ist (Immunsuppression), schneller und möglicherweise auch schwerer erkranken als Gesunde. Krebspatienten können aus verschiedenen Gründen ein schwaches Immunsystem haben, darauf weist die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und medizinische Onkologie (DGHO) hin: Erkrankung an einer Leukämie oder einem Lymphom, wenig weiße Blutkörperchen im Blut (Leukozytopenie), wenig Antikörper im Blut (niedrige Immunglobulinwerte), langfristige Einnahme von Medikamenten, die das Immunsystem unterdrücken (zum Beispiel Steroide), Transplantation körperfremder Stammzellen oder andere zelluläre Therapien (zum Beispiel eine CAR-T-Zell-Therapie).

Krebstherapie verschieben? Das Risiko, sich mit dem Corona-Virus zu infizieren, ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in Deutschland gering. Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und medizinische Onkologie (DGHO) empfiehlt Patienten, eine geplante Krebstherapie nicht zu verschieben. Wer ein erhöhtes Infektionsrisiko hat, zum Beispiel nach Kontakt mit einem am Coronavirus Erkrankten, sollte den Nutzen und das Risiko der geplanten Therapie zusammen mit den behandelnden Ärzten abwägen. Individuell kann dann über die Verschiebung der Therapie entschieden werden, so die DGHO.

Hier eine allgemeine Information zur Fallsterblichkeit:
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...r-4679338.html

----------


## Optimist

Danke Lothar,
für deine aktuellen, ausführlichen Informationen.

  Krebspatienten sind anfälliger für Infektionskrankheiten, sei es durch Grippe oder durch den Corona-Virus. Da kaum Studien zu Krebspatienten mit geschwächtem Immunsystem/übertragbare Infektionskrankheiten vorhanden, verweise ich auf eine neuere Studie zur Gefährdung von Krebspatienten durch Grippe,  entstanden nach der schweren Grippewelle 2014/2015.

https://www.infectognostics.de/de/infektionsdiagnostik/aktuelles/details/news/grippe-bei-krebspatienten-lebensgefahr-durch-spaete-diagnosen.html

  Zitat:
_Die Grippesaison 2014/2015 war eine der schlimmsten der vergangenen 20 Jahre: Etwa 21.300 Todesopfer forderte die echte Grippe (Influenza) damals in Deutschland. Besonders für Krebspatienten stellen solche schweren Grippewellen eine ernste Gefahr dar: Vielen Menschen ist nicht bekannt, dass Infektionen die häufigste Todesursache bei Krebsleiden sind, erläutert Marie von Lilienfeld-Toal, Professorin für Infektionsforschung in der Hämatologie/Onkologie am Universitätsklinikum Jena und Wissenschaftlerin am InfectoGnostics Forschungscampus Jena._
_Der immungeschwächte Körper des Patienten ist äußerst anfällig für Infektionskrankheiten wie Grippe. Vor allem späte Diagnosen und zusätzliche Infektionen mit Bakterien und Pilzen führen zu einer höheren Sterblichkeit._


Franz

PS: Texthervorhebung durch mich.

----------


## lutzi007

Danke Lothar, danke Franz!
Für die fundierten Infos.
Wir müssen weiterhin achtsam und vorsichtig sein.
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Ich danke euch für die Resonanz. Ihr seid diejenigen, die mich weiterhin motivieren, hier zu schreiben.

So, jetzt weiter zu Corona und Krebs.

Die Sterblichkeitsrate bei einer Infektion steigt bei:

- Männern,
- Personen über 70 Jahre,
- Personen mit einem geschwächten Immunsystem (nach einer Krebstherapie),
- Personen mit Vorerkrankungen wie Krebs, Diabetes, Herz- und Kreislaufkrankheiten und Bluthochdruck,
- Doppelinfektionen wie Grippe, Pneumokokken.

Die o.a. Risiken addieren sich, sind also kumulativ.

Also, viele von uns gehören zu einer gefährdeten Gruppe.

Was können wir tun?

Hier sind meine Empfehlungen:

1. Gegen Grippe und Lungenentzündung sofort impfen lassen.

2. Besonders in den deutschen Risikogebieten, NRW und Süddeutschland, die Ratschläge der Virologen besonders penible befolgen: Händewaschen, keine Veranstaltungen, kein ÖPNV benutzen, kein Händeschütteln und 2 Meter Abstand.

3. Bei Fieber und Halsschmerzen auf Corona testen lassen.

4. Immunsystem stärken (bitte googeln)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Das ist wieder nichts für die Plauderecke.

Lothar

----------


## ursus47

Ich bin ja froh, dass nun endlich Einige hier aufgewacht sind. Ich wurde ja anfangs ziemlich belächelt. Nein ich will immernoch nicht Panik machen. Sondern einfach erreichen, dass die Sache ernst gesehen wird.
Ich habe einige Vorerkrankunegn die mir zum Verhängnis werden könnten. (Hochdruck, Diabethes, Leberschaden, Autoimmunkrankheiten usw) Ich habe heute meinen Friseurtermin abgesagt. Wir haben in meiner Gegend seit gestren auch schon 2 Kranke. 
Man stelle sich vor beim Friseur sind 5 Stühle und da arbeiten 5-6 Mädels. Da wird geföhnt und die Vieren durch den Raum geblasen. Ich sitze auf dem Stuhl und der Friseur steht über mir und allein schon von der Atmung bekomme ich seine Atemluft ab.
Ja klar irgendwann muss ich doch zu ihm gehen oder ich mach es wie in den 60-70ger mit Langhaarlook.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich bin ja so langsam auf den Weg nach Dänemark . . .
aber ich glaube ich fahre nur bis Niebüll und bleibe in " D "

----------


## Lothar M

Moins,

Dänemark ist mit derzeit 615 Fällen weit mehr betroffen als SH mit 27 Fällen.

LG
Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moins,

auch jüngere Menschen sollten Solidarität zeigen: https://web.de/magazine/panorama/coronavirusrkiruft-junge-menschen-solidaritaet-34511038

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Eine Studie mit Mäusen konnte eine Wirkung von Chloroquin gegen Corvid-19 Viren zeigen https://www.nature.com/articles/s41422-020-0282-0. Daraufhin wurde in China mit ca. 20 Studien begonnen, in denen Chloroquin gegen das Corvid-19 Virus eingesetzt wird http://www.chictr.org.cn/searchproj....fycode=&page=3. Die ersten Ergebnisse dieser Studien deuten darauf hin, dass man eine Wirkung von Chloroquin beobachten konnte https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article.../_pdf/-char/en. Dieser Bericht wird allerdings in folgendem Artikel kritisch beurteilt. Man versuche seit Jahren ohne Erfolg Chloroquin gegen Viruserkrankungen einzusetzen https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...66354220301145. Die nationale Gesundheitsbehörde in China empfiehlt jedoch bereits Chloroquin gegen das Corvid-19 Virus und die Produktion wird hochgefahren  https://www.shine.cn/biz/economy/2002202403/.

Georg

----------


## Berema

Ich versuche ja noch diese ganze Hysterie nicht zu dicht an mich heranzulassen und die Ruhe zu bewahren. Trotzdem mache ich mir Gedanken....

Worin ich mir nicht sicher bin: Mein PCA konnte 2018 vollständig entfernt werden, es hatte nix gestreut. Bis heute geht es mir sehr gut, die letzten Untersuchungsergebnisse allesamt im Leuchtgrünen Bereich, PSA nach wie vor bei 0,00.
Keine Bestrahlung, Keine Chemo, keine weitere Medikation derzeit....

Aufgrund dessen versuche ich mir natürlich einzureden, dass ich nicht zur Risikogruppe der Krebspatienten wg Corona zähle. Bin ich da zu blauäugig? Wie seht ihr das?

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Berema,
wenn Du auch noch jünger als 65 bist, müsstest Du wohl nicht mehr zur Risikogruppe gehören🤔
Aber eigentlich müsste man wohl individuell das biologische Alter des Einzelnen betrachten. Die allgemeinen Altersgrenzen sind doch schon nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Berema

Hi lutzi,
Ja ich bin 56. Also damit noch ein paar Jahre entfernt. Mein Immunsystem scheint auch noch Ok zu sein. Hatte mich damals ziemlich schnell von der RPE erholt und seitdem auch noch nicht wieder krank gewesen...weder Erkältung noch sonst was, obwohl ich nicht wirklich gesünder lebe als vor dem Krebs. Trotzdem macht man sich ja Gedanken.
Beste Grüße

----------


## lutzi007

Berema,
es sieht gut aus für Dich👍
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Pneumokokkenimpfstoff wird knapp und Impfung an Bedingungen geknüpft:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...4-57eb468bce44

Lothar

----------


## Optimist

*Wegen der Verknappung des Impfstoffes ist es wichtig, dass die STIKO* (Ständige Impfkommission)* Prioritäten vorgibt, um die Risikogruppen zu schützen.
*
https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Kommis...17942bodyText7
  _Pneumovax® 23 und Prevenar® 13_
_Bis auf weiteres sind beide Pneumokokkenimpfstoffe nur eingeschränkt lieferbar._
_Um besonders vulnerable Personengruppen möglichst effektiv und entsprechend ihrem Risiko zu schützen, soll wie folgt vorgegangen werden:_
_Prevenar®13 soll ausschließlich für die Grundimmunisierung im Säuglingsalter bis zu einem Alter von 2 Jahren verwendet werden. Sollte Prevenar®13 nicht verfügbar sein, kann auf Synflorix® (10-valenter Pneumokokkenkonjugatimpfstoff) ausgewichen werden._
_
Pneumovax® 23 soll prioritär für folgende Personengruppen verwendet werden:_
_- Patienten mit Immundefizienz
__- Senioren ab dem Alter von 70 Jahren_
_    - Patienten mit chronischen Atemwegserkrankungen_

_Auch bei Wiederverfügbarkeit der Impfstoffe sollten Pneumokokken-Impfungen ausschließlich dem Personenkreis vorbehalten bleiben, der in den gültigen Impfempfehlungen der STIKO benannt ist ......"_
 (Stand 13. 3. 2020)


  Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Mindestens 18 Monate bis zum Coronavirus-Impfstoff:

https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Min...f-4681901.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier die beste Zusammenfassung, die ich bisher gelesen habe, aus Spektrum der Wissenschaften „Wie schützt man sich vor der Pandemie?“:

https://www.spektrum.de/wissen/wie-s...als-die-grippe

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Lothar,

vielen Dank für Deine ständigen Recherchen, die uns einen guten Überblick besonders über alles das vermitteln, was mit Covid 19 zu tun hat.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

> *Wegen der Verknappung des Impfstoffes ist es wichtig, dass die STIKO* (Ständige Impfkommission)* Prioritäten vorgibt, um die Risikogruppen zu schützen.
> *
> https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Kommis...17942bodyText7
>   _Pneumovax® 23 und Prevenar® 13_
> _Bis auf weiteres sind beide Pneumokokkenimpfstoffe nur eingeschränkt lieferbar._
> _Um besonders vulnerable Personengruppen möglichst effektiv und entsprechend ihrem Risiko zu schützen, soll wie folgt vorgegangen werden:_
> _Prevenar®13 soll ausschließlich für die Grundimmunisierung im Säuglingsalter bis zu einem Alter von 2 Jahren verwendet werden. Sollte Prevenar®13 nicht verfügbar sein, kann auf Synflorix® (10-valenter Pneumokokkenkonjugatimpfstoff) ausgewichen werden._
> _
> Pneumovax® 23 soll prioritär für folgende Personengruppen verwendet werden:_
> ...


Gestern in der Apotheke, auf Rezept, noch die letzte Packung Prevenar 13 bekommen und mir spritzen lassen. Auf meinen Einwand das wäre nach RKI nur für Säuglinge, wurde mir gesagt, Pneumovax 23 wäre in ganz D auf Monate ausverkauft und Ärzte würden sich selber nur Prevenar 13 (Moderneres Mittel?) spritzen. TiPP: da es hier und da noch Restbestände gibt, schnell besorgen und sich impfen lassen. 
R.

----------


## Lothar M

*Therapieoptionen und klinische Studien zu neuartigem Coronavirus 2019-nCoV:
*
https://www.sciencemediacenter.de/al...rus-infektion/


Eine professionelle und sehr gute Übersicht!

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

In Frankreich wird darauf hingewiesen, daß man bei einer Coronavirusinfektion nicht entzündungshemmende Mittel wie Iboprofen nehmen sollte, sondern im Falle von Fieber  paracétamol. Im übrigen mit dem Arzt sprechen.

https://www.bfmtv.com/sante/coronavi...s-1874879.html

Lothar

----------


## ursus47

Gestern hat sich im TV ein Virologe geeusser. Ich fand das eine ganz neue Betrachtungsweise.
Er meinte, es ginge nicht in erster Linie umd die 80% leichet Fälle und auch nicht um die 15 % schweren, auch nicht um die 5% schwersten Fälle. Sondern die Verzögerung und Eindämmung dient zur Entlastung der Krankenhäuser. Wenn die Fälle sprunghaft ansteiegn, gibt es für die anderen Schwerstkranken keine Versorgungsmöglichkeiten. Das wäre der Super Gau. Ich glaube das ist auch für die Jüngeren ein Argument die Maßgaben einzuhalten

----------


## Lothar M

So denkt Boris Johnson und seine Regierung:

https://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/...ahmen-epidemie

Unglaublich und unmenschlich!

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein interessanter FAZ-Artikel über die Interpretation der Fallzahlen und Todesfälle:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...-16678047.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

So sieht es zur Zeit in Deutschland aus:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...epidemie-karte

Lothar

----------


## W.Rellok

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...116-8/fulltext

Zitat aus The Lancet, March 11,2020
*Are patients with hypertension and diabetes mellitus at increased risk for COVID-19 infection?
*



> Die auffälligsten Komorbiditäten von 32 Nichtüberlebenden aus einer Gruppe von 52 Intensivpatienten mit neuartiger Coronavirus-Krankheit 2019 (COVID-19) in der Studie von Xiaobo Yang und Kollegen1 waren zerebrovaskuläre Erkrankungen (22%) und Diabetes (22%).  Eine weitere Studie2 umfasste 1099 Patienten mit bestätigtem COVID-19, von denen 173 eine schwere Erkrankung mit Komorbiditäten von Bluthochdruck (23,7%), Diabetes mellitus (16,2%), koronaren Herzerkrankungen (5,8%) und zerebrovaskulären Erkrankungen hatten  (2,3%).  In einer dritten Studie hatten 3 von 140 Patienten, die mit COVID-19 ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wurden, 30% Bluthochdruck und 12% Diabetes.  Insbesondere werden die häufigsten Komorbiditäten, über die in diesen drei Studien an Patienten mit COVID-19 berichtet wurde, häufig mit Inhibitoren des Angiotensin-Converting-Enzyms (ACE) behandelt.  Die Behandlung wurde jedoch in keiner der Studien bewertet.
>  Humanpathogene Coronaviren (schweres akutes respiratorisches Syndrom Coronavirus [SARS-CoV] und SARS-CoV-2) binden an ihre Zielzellen durch das Angiotensin-Converting-Enzym 2 (ACE2), das von Epithelzellen der Lunge, des Darms, der Niere, exprimiert wird.  und Blutgefäße.4 Die Expression von ACE2 ist bei Patienten mit Typ-1- oder Typ-2-Diabetes, die mit ACE-Hemmern und Angiotensin-II-Typ-I-Rezeptorblockern (ARBs) behandelt werden, erheblich erhöht .4 Hypertonie wird auch mit ACE-Hemmern und ARBs behandelt  , was zu einer Hochregulierung von ACE2.5 führt, kann auch durch Thiazolidindione und Ibuprofen erhöht werden.  Diese Daten legen nahe, dass die ACE2-Expression bei Diabetes erhöht ist und die Behandlung mit ACE-Inhibitoren und ARBs die ACE2-Expression erhöht.  Folglich würde die erhöhte Expression von ACE2 die Infektion mit COVID-19 erleichtern.  Wir nehmen daher an, dass die Behandlung von Diabetes und Bluthochdruck mit ACE2-stimulierenden Medikamenten das Risiko für die Entwicklung von schwerem und tödlichem COVID-19 erhöht.


Dazu
*Deutsche Apotheker-Zeitung DAZ11/2020
https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...gegen-covid-19

*


> *Mit löslichem ACE2 gegen COVID-19*
> *Neues Wirkprinzip soll Viren abfangen und Schutzmechanismen stärken*
> du | Coronaviren und vor allem das jetzt zirkulierende SARS-CoV-2 sind deshalb so gefürchtet, weil sie zu schwersten Lungenschäden und multiplem Organversagen führen können. Eine wichtige Rolle für die Pathogenese spielt nach derzeitigem Verständnis das Angiotensin Converting Enzyme 2 (ACE2). Als transmembranärer Rezeptor ermöglicht es den SARS-Viren das Eindringen unter anderem in die Epithelzellen der Atemwege und die Parenchymzellen der Lunge. Warum das so fatal ist und wie dieser Pathomechanismus unterbrochen werden kann, darüber haben wir mit Prof. Dr. Josef Penninger gesprochen, der entscheidend an der Aufklärung dieses Mechanismus beteiligt war.
> 
> Prof. Dr. Josef Penninger konnte mit seinen Kollegen zeigen, dass ein lösliches rekombinantes humanes ACE2 zumindest im Tierversuch schwere durch SARS-Viren hervorgerufene Lungenschäden verhindern kann. Professor Penninger ist Leiter des Life Sciences Institute der University of British Columbia in Vancouver, Kanada, und Gründer der Firma Apeiron Biologics mit Sitz in Wien. Apeiron startet in Kürze in China eine Pilotstudie mit dem löslichen rekombinanten ACE2 bei schwer an COVID-19 erkrankten Patienten.


Winfried

----------


## buschreiter

> So denkt Boris Johnson und seine Regierung:
> 
> https://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/...ahmen-epidemie
> 
> Unglaublich und unmenschlich!
> 
> Lothar


Diese Denke liegt wahrscheinlich an der Frisur

----------


## Lothar M

Ein Thread von Uli aus der Plauderecke:

Hier nochmals zum Coronavirus 

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

eine fast tagesaktuelle gehanltene Seite mit weltweiten Angaben 
einschließlich Übersicht zu derzeit veröffentlichten Gefährdungsabschätzungen, 
z.B. inbezug auf Alter, Vorerkrankungen (z.B. Krebs) usw. usw.

M.f.G. Uli

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Lothar,

sicher hast Du inzwischen auch mitbekommen, das es sich bei diesem Hinweis:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...913#post123913

um Fake-News handelt:

https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/news/mysterioese-whatsapp-sprachnachricht-ibuprofen-soll-corona-noch-gefaehrlicher-machen-klinik-spricht-von-fake-news_id_11771281.html

https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/covid-19-coronavirus-warnungen-vor-fakenews-auf-whatsapp.1939.de.html?drn:news_id=1110612

Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Harald, danke für deinen Hinweis. Man muss in Krisenzeiten wirklich aufpassen...
Ich habe mich mal hingesetzt und war fleißig.

Derzeit haben wird eine Verdopplungszeit von Infiziertenfällen von 2 Tagen. Wir kennen ja aus der PSA-Kinetik dies abzuschätzen und auch in Excel-Tabellen logarithmisch darzustellen. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Entwicklung der Fallzahlen in Italien und Deutschland abzubilden und zu vergleichen.
Das Ergebnis ist interessant und alarmierend zugleich. Deutschland hat ziemlich exakt einen Nachlauf von 8 Tagen. Wir sind also auf einem Stand wie in Italien vor 8 Tagen. Legt man mit dieser Differenz beide Kurven übereinander, so verlaufen sie ziemlich parallel. Der von dir, Harald, vor kurzem eingestellte Link zu einem FAZ-Artikel und dessen Schaubild vermittelt da einen völlig falschen Eindruck.
Das heißt, geschieht nichts Gravierendes an Einschränkungen oder an der pharmazeutischen Front, werden wir in 8 Tagen locker über 20.000 Infizierten liegen mit ungebrochener Dynamik. Und noch eines ist zu erkennen: Die Schließung der Kindergärten und Schulen in Italien am 5.3. konnte die Dynamik nicht stoppen! Eine leichte Abbremsung ist zu erkennen mit einer derzeitigen Verdopplungszeit von 4 Tagen. Warum man hierzulande so große Hoffnungen mit der Schließung von Kitas und Schulen verbindet, erschließt sich mir nicht. 
Alles zu unterlassen, was nicht der eigenen notwendigen Selbstversorgung dient, ist der einzig richtige Schritt, und zwar sofort. Alles zumachen, was nicht notwendig offen sein muss, Ausgangssperre und dies auch durchsetzen – das ist das Gebot der Stunde. Spanien und Frankreich sind da schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter. Grenzen dichtmachen ist Quatsch, wenn das Virus schon da ist.
Zum Glück sind bei uns die Sterberaten noch im niedrigen Bereich.

----------


## Optimist

*Ob und wie sich das Frühlingswetter auf das Corona-Virus auswirken könnte*

  Virus-Experten zwischen vorsichtigem Optimismus und Skepsis.
https://www.mdr.de/wissen/mensch-all...fekte-100.html

  Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Vor drei Stundenim Internet:

https://www.nordbayern.de/panorama/i...sapp-1.9940013

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Harald, danke für deinen Hinweis. Man muss in Krisenzeiten wirklich aufpassen...
> Ich habe mich mal hingesetzt und war fleißig.
> 
> Derzeit haben wird eine Verdopplungszeit von Infiziertenfällen von 2 Tagen. Wir kennen ja aus der PSA-Kinetik dies abzuschätzen und auch in Excel-Tabellen logarithmisch darzustellen. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Entwicklung der Fallzahlen in Italien und Deutschland abzubilden und zu vergleichen.
> Das Ergebnis ist interessant und alarmierend zugleich. Deutschland hat ziemlich exakt einen Nachlauf von 8 Tagen. Wir sind also auf einem Stand wie in Italien vor 8 Tagen. Legt man mit dieser Differenz beide Kurven übereinander, so verlaufen sie ziemlich parallel. Der von dir, Harald, vor kurzem eingestellte Link zu einem FAZ-Artikel und dessen Schaubild vermittelt da einen völlig falschen Eindruck.
> Das heißt, geschieht nichts Gravierendes an Einschränkungen oder an der pharmazeutischen Front, werden wir in 8 Tagen locker über 20.000 Infizierten liegen mit ungebrochener Dynamik. Und noch eines ist zu erkennen: Die Schließung der Kindergärten und Schulen in Italien am 5.3. konnte die Dynamik nicht stoppen! Eine leichte Abbremsung ist zu erkennen mit einer derzeitigen Verdopplungszeit von 4 Tagen. Warum man hierzulande so große Hoffnungen mit der Schließung von Kitas und Schulen verbindet, erschließt sich mir nicht. 
> Alles zu unterlassen, was nicht der eigenen notwendigen Selbstversorgung dient, ist der einzig richtige Schritt, und zwar sofort. Alles zumachen, was nicht notwendig offen sein muss, Ausgangssperre und dies auch durchsetzen  das ist das Gebot der Stunde. Spanien und Frankreich sind da schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter. Grenzen dichtmachen ist Quatsch, wenn das Virus schon da ist.
> Zum Glück sind bei uns die Sterberaten noch im niedrigen Bereich.



Moin Hartmut

das sind die aktuellen Werte für Deutschland: https://www.worldometers.info/corona...untry/germany/

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es bei uns nicht gar so arg kommt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## skipper

Die Lungenentzündung die zum Tod führt entwickelt sich meist 7-10 Tagen nach den ersten Symptomen. Die Ansteckung erfolgte noch mal 3-8 Tage vorher, d.h. die jetzigen Intensivpatienten hatten Ihre Ansteckung vor ca. 10-18 Tagen. Wieviel Fälle hatten wir da? Die großen Zahlen kommen noch-leider.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ein Thread von Uli aus der Plauderecke:
> 
> Hier nochmals zum Coronavirus 
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> eine fast tagesaktuelle gehanltene Seite mit weltweiten Angaben 
> einschließlich Übersicht zu derzeit veröffentlichten Gefährdungsabschätzungen, 
> z.B. inbezug auf Alter, Vorerkrankungen (z.B. Krebs) usw. usw.
> ...



Lieber Lothar,

nach der Einstellung dieses:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...927#post123927

hast Du Dich nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet.

Oder hat Dich mein Hinweis auf Fake-News bzgl. Ibuprofen verärgert?

Du bist ja nicht verantwortlich dafür und konntest auch nicht selbst feststellen, ob die Hinweise stimmen würden.

Das steht heute unter der Überschrift: 

Panikmache per WhatsApp am Ende geschrieben:

*"Auch angeblich wissenschaftliche Studien im Zusammenhang mit dem Coronavirus werden gerne erfunden oder falsch zitiert. So hat sich die Nachricht, dass Ibuprofen zu einem besonders schweren Krankheitsverlauf führe, als eine Falschmeldung herausgestellt." 
*
Bitte, versorge uns weiter mit Informationen nicht nur zu Covid 19.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Harald,

ich habe die Information aus den französischen Medien. Da ich da zur Hälfte wohne und die vom französischen  Gesundheitsminister bei Facebook eingestellt wurde, habe ich es geglaubt.

Es war aber Fake News, Gott sei Dank.

Man/Ich sollte nun vorsichtig sein und solche  Meldungen zumindest im Konjunktiv weitergeben.

Ich werde weiter berichten, natürlich.

Sehr gut ist, dass unsere Regierung jetzt konsequent reagiert.
Die älteren Foristen unter uns, sollten sehr vorsichtig sein und bei Krankheitsanzeichen des Virus, sich testen lassen.

Ganz liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## W.Rellok

Ich wiederhole meine Meldung (#26) bezüglich MÖGLICHEN Komplikationen bei alten Patienten, welche an Hochdruck und/oder Diabetes leiden sowie bei allen Patienten, welche wegen Schmerzen Schmerzmittel einnehmen.
Darüber wird nicht irgendwo berichtet, sondern eine wichtige Notiz in der angesehenen Fachzeitschrift im LANCET bringt den Zusammnehang



> _Humanpathogene Coronaviren (schweres akutes respiratorisches Syndrom Coronavirus [SARS-CoV] und SARS-CoV-2) binden an ihre Zielzellen durch das Angiotensin-Converting-Enzym 2 (ACE2), das von Epithelzellen der Lunge, des Darms, der Niere, exprimiert wird. und Blutgefäße.4 Die Expression von ACE2 ist bei Patienten mit Typ-1- oder Typ-2-Diabetes, die mit ACE-Hemmern und Angiotensin-II-Typ-I-Rezeptorblockern (ARBs) behandelt werden, erheblich erhöht .4 Hypertonie wird auch mit ACE-Hemmern und ARBs behandelt , was zu einer Hochregulierung von ACE2.5 führt, kann auch durch Thiazolidindione und Ibuprofen erhöht werden._


Der gesamte Artikel steht  hier
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...116-8/fulltext

Bei uns in Deutschland spielen eine grosse Rolle die ACE-Hemmer, Angiotensin-Blocker sowie Ibuprofen (seit geraumer Zeit frei verkäuflich).

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen, lieber Winfried,

es ist schon bitter diese Verunsicherung. Wer oder was ist nun besser oder richtig informiert. Ich habe an das Robert Koch Institut in Berlin eine E-Mail-Anfrage zu dem in Rede stehenden Thema abgesandt, obwohl ich selbst noch keine Schmerzmittel einnehmen muss. Auch per Telefon versuche ich ab 10.00 Uhr unter 030 187540 etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Auf meine E-Mail kam bis jetzt lediglich ein Bestätigung über den Eingang und meinen Kurztext, aber leider auch mit dem Hinweis auf noreply!

Und der Telefonanschluß ist wie zu erwarten auch ständig besetzt.

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf die „Sprechstunde“ vom Deutschlandfunk, die sich heute mit der Coronavirus-Pandemie beschäftigt:

https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/sprechstunde.708.de.html

Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

> Krebspatienten sind anfälliger für Infektionskrankheiten, sei es durch Grippe oder durch den Corona-Virus. Da kaum Studien zu Krebspatienten mit geschwächtem Immunsystem/übertragbare Infektionskrankheiten vorhanden, verweise ich auf eine neuere Studie zur Gefährdung von Krebspatienten durch Grippe,  entstanden nach der schweren Grippewelle 2014/2015.


Während Chemo- oder Strahlentherapie ist das Immunsystem geschwächt, und auch noch einige Zeit danach; ebenso sind dauerhafte Schäden möglich. Auch andere starke Medikamente, die ein Zusammenhang mit Krebs gegeben werden (z.B. Kortison oder Hormonsuppression) können problematisch sein. Wer bei PCa "nur" operiert wurde oder eine Therapie wie HIFU oder IRE gemacht hat wird nach eine kurzen Rekonvaleszenz kein erhöhtes Risiko haben. Falls ein klinisches (nicht nur biochemisches) Rezidiv auftritt kann das den Körper belasten, vor allem, wenn Metastasen in lebenswichtigen Organen existieren. In der Regel sind es bei PCa (zunächst) Lokalrezidive oder Lymphknoten im Becken oder ossäre Metastasen, deren Einfluß auf den allgemeinen Immunstatus gering ist.
Ein "geheilter" Lungenkrebs ist zum Beispiel ein ganz anderes Kaliber.
Der größere Risikofaktor bei Grippe dürften ohnehin die ab dem Alter 55 weit verbreiteten Herz-/Kreislaufleiden sein (und wenn zusammen mit einer aggressiven Krebsbehandlung wird dann irgendwann bei Einigen garantiert die Belastungsschwelle überschritten).



> _„Vielen Menschen ist nicht bekannt, dass Infektionen die häufigste Todesursache bei Krebsleiden sind“, erläutert Marie von Lilienfeld-Toal, Professorin für Infektionsforschung in der ...__“_


Oder anders gesagt: Man stirbt nicht am Krebs, sondern an der Behandlung.

----------


## LowRoad

Hormonsuppression oder ADT, ein Eckpfeiler der Tumortherapie beim Prostatakrebs wird allgemein nicht mit einer Schwächung des Immunsystems in Verbindung gebracht, ganz im Gegenteil.



> However, emerging evidence suggests that ADT may also indirectly lead to the priming of tumor-specific adaptive immune responses.




Ob diese veränderte Immunkompetenz irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf Infektionen mit Viren hat, das bleibt offen. Ein überreagierendes Immunsystem kann genauso schädlich sein, wie eine eingeschränkte Immunantwort.
Auch sind keinerlei Daten bekannt, dass beispielsweise Ibuprofen irgendwelchen Einfluss auf die Mortalität bei Virusinfektionen hat.

Ein pauschales Statement, dass Krebspatienten zur Hochrisikogruppe bei Corona-Infektionen zählen, basiert wahrscheinlich auf der Laienmeinung, dass diese Menschen ständig mit Chemotherapie behandelt werden, was definitiv immunsuppressiv wirkt, beim Prostatkrebs aber falsch ist. Primär metastasierte PCA Patienten sollten deshalb aktuell statt Docetaxel lieber zu Abirateron greifen, wenn dies möglich wäre.

Ansonsten sollte man das faktenbasierte logische Denken nicht unterschätzen, und wer Angst vor Nebenwirkungen hat, darf auch sicherheitshalber früher versterben.

-------------------------
*[1]:* Prostate cancer patients on androgen deprivation therapy develop persistent changes in adaptive immune responses.

----------


## obelix

ich finde den entsprechenden Beitrag nicht.

IBU-Warnung durch die WHO.

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald, 




> Guten Morgen, lieber Winfried,
> 
> es ist schon bitter diese Verunsicherung. Wer oder was ist nun besser oder richtig informiert. Ich habe an das Robert Koch Institut in Berlin eine E-Mail-Anfrage zu dem in Rede stehenden Thema abgesandt, obwohl ich selbst noch keine Schmerzmittel einnehmen muss. Auch per Telefon versuche ich ab 10.00 Uhr unter 030 187540 etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Harald



Es gibt k e i n e Warnung der WHO.

Das RKI ist keine Forschungseinheit hinsichtlich der Auswirkungen bzw. unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten. Dort wirst du kaum etwas erfahren. Die Wissenschaftler weltweit müssen Verlauf und Zusammenhänge erforschen.

Deshalb fordere ich schon seit Urzeiten des www.Internet lasst uns bei der Geburt eines Neuankömmlings einen Chip im Oberarm implantieren. Die gespeicherten Daten sind dann verfügbar zur schnellen Erkenntnis. Leider ist diese Vision von Steven Paul Jobs noch nicht verwirklicht.

Kurzum, beim Verlauf der Covid-19 ergeben sich Fragen:
- warum Kinder weniger schwer betroffen 
- warum gesunde Mitvierziger schwerst krank (aus meiner Umgebung, ringt mit dem Tod; jahrelanger Gebrauch von IBU und anderen Nichtsteroidalen Schmerzmittel  wegen Bandscheibenschmerz)
- warum nicht alle Senioren schwer krank

Hierzu könnten die in #26 aufgezeigten Überlegungen weiterhelfen. 

Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

> Das SARS-Coronavirus 2 ist zwar neu, aber andere Coronaviren und  Erkältungsviren kennt man, und auch da gibt es keinen Hinweis darauf,  dass eine Ibuprofen-Einnahme diese Viruserkrankungen verschlechtern  würde.


Professor Christian Drosten, Leiter der Virologie an der Berliner Charité

----------


## Lothar M

Hier eine aktuelle Meldung der FAZ zu Ibufroven:

Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) *rät Menschen bei Verdacht auf eine Infektion mit dem neuen Coronavirus davon ab, ohne ärztlichen Rat das Medikament Ibuprofen einzunehmen*. Es gebe zwar keine neuen Studien, aus denen hervorgehe, dass Ibuprofen mit höher Sterblichkeit verbunden sei, sagte WHO-Sprecher Christian Lindmeier am Dienstag in Genf. Aber die Experten prüften die Lage zur Zeit. Wir raten, im Verdachtsfall Paracetamol und nicht Ibuprofen einzunehmen, sagte Lindmeier. Dies beziehe sich ausschließlich auf die Einnahme ohne ärztlichen Rat, betonte er.

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> ich finde den entsprechenden Beitrag nicht.
> 
> IBU-Warnung durch die WHO.


Hallo Jens,

meintest Du das:

https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article206534469/Coronavirus-WHO-raet-bei-Verdacht-von-Ibuprofen-ab.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Kurzum, beim Verlauf der Covid-19 ergeben sich Fragen:
> - warum Kinder weniger schwer betroffen 
> - warum gesunde Mitvierziger schwerst krank (aus meiner Umgebung,  ringt mit dem Tod; jahrelanger Gebrauch von IBU und anderen  Nichtsteroidalen Schmerzmittel  wegen Bandscheibenschmerz)
> - warum nicht alle Senioren schwer krank
> 
> Hierzu könnten die in #26 aufgezeigten Überlegungen weiterhelfen.


Nochmals Dank, lieber Winfried. So sollte man es sehen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

LowRoad, bezüglich ADT bezog ich mich auf diese Studie: https://thorax.bmj.com/content/72/7/...=TrendMDPhase4 :
_Current ADT use was associated with an 81% increased risk of  hospitalisation for community-acquired pneumonia (12.1 vs 3.8 per 1000  person-years, respectively; HR 1.81, 95% CI 1.47 to 2.23). The  association was observed within the first six months of use (HR 1.73,  95% CI 1.23 to 2.42) and remained elevated with increasing durations of  use (≥25 months; HR 1.79, 95% CI 1.39 to 2.30). In contrast, past ADT  use was not associated with an increased risk (HR 1.23, 95% CI 0.95 to  1.60).
_Der Grund ist vielleicht weniger die Immunantwort als das allgemeine Lebensgefühl oder mangelnde körperliche Aktivität unter ADT.
Gerade die nach dem Diagramm induzierte Verstärkung der CD4+ T-Zellen ("Helferzellen") kann Probleme machen; darauf weist du ja hin, und ich möchte das mit aktueller Information unterstützen: ich zitiere ungern aus "Focus", aber das scheint mir gut zusammengefaßt und seriös:https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/news...1.htmlAbschnitt *Das Herz versagt auch bei Infizierten ohne vorherige Herzprobleme:
*_Die Erklärung suchen die Forscher in einer Überreaktion des  Immunsystems, einem sogenannten Zytokinsturm durch hyperaktive  T-Helferzellen: Die Entzündungswelle kann Darm, Leber, Niere – und  besonders häufig das Herz schädigen, das dann zu schlagen aufhört.  Eine  bereits bestehende Lungenentzündung verschlimmert sich bis hin zum  Atemstillstand._
Hier bedarf es also eher mehr CD8+ T-Zellen ("regulatorische Zellen"). Auf diese Problematik hattest du ja bereits hingewiesen.

Eine Chemotherapie jetzt anzufangen sollte man sich überlegen. Bei vielen Krebsarten gibt es vielleicht keine Option, aber bei PCa schon. Auch eine Ligandentherapie (Lu-177 o.ä.) dürfte das Immunsystem weniger und vor allem kurzzeitiger schädigen.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Spiegel-Artikel hierzu:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...3-06741bc80669

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Zeit-Artikel, der mir noch am besten gefällt:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...-cov-2/seite-2

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein empfehlenswerter Artikel von „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“ der allgemein gestellte Fragen gut beantwortet:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/was-ist...hrheit/1713436


Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel von „The Guardian“ zu einem antiviralen Medikament, das ein Hoffnungsträger sein könnte:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...rus-says-china

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Wachsende Lieferengpässe bei Arzneimitteln:*

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1619336.html

Harald

----------


## Georg_

US-Präsident Trump hat offenbar meinen Beitrag #9 gelesen  :L&auml;cheln:  https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?11452-Coronapandemie-Ansteckungsgefahr-bei-Krebs&p=123875#post123875 

und erwähnt Chloroquin als wichtiges Medikament gegen den Corona-Virus: https://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/artikel/chloroquin-usa-lassen-malaria-mittel-von-bayer-gegen-corona-zu-a-1305581.html 

hier noch weitere Informationen dazu: https://www.manager-magazin.de/unter...a-1305579.html

Meine Frau und ich nehmen Hydroxychloroquin schon zur Prophylaxe.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Meine Frau und ich nehmen Hydroxychloroquin schon zur Prophylaxe.


Lieber Georg,

möge Dir und Deiner Frau dieses schon für andere Epidemien bzw. Kranheiten hilfreich gewesene Medikament den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, wenn auch nur prophylaktisch.

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

> US-Präsident Trump hat offenbar meinen Beitrag #9 gelesen  https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?11452-Coronapandemie-Ansteckungsgefahr-bei-Krebs&p=123875#post123875 
> 
> und erwähnt Chloroquin als wichtiges Medikament gegen den Corona-Virus: https://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/artikel/chloroquin-usa-lassen-malaria-mittel-von-bayer-gegen-corona-zu-a-1305581.html 
> 
> hier noch weitere Informationen dazu: https://www.manager-magazin.de/unter...a-1305579.html
> 
> Meine Frau und ich nehmen Hydroxychloroquin schon zur Prophylaxe.
> 
> Georg


Das wäre mal eine gute Nachricht von der pharmazeutischen Front. Und es wäre sofort verfügbar. Eine Studie müßte auch schnell organisierbar sein ohne den üblichen Regeldurchgang. Die Verträglichkeit ist ja getestet ... Wie schnell könnte eine mögliche Wirkung geprüft sein?

----------


## Georg_

> Wie schnell könnte eine mögliche Wirkung geprüft sein?


Die Anwendung von Hydroxychloroquin gegen den Corona-Virus ist eine "off-label" Anwendung, also eine lässliche Sünde. Du kannst die Tabletten nehmen und feststellen ob sie bei Dir wirken.

Ansonsten ist die Frage, wie groß muss die gewünschte Studie sein, wie lange soll sie laufen? Es gibt aus China, Frankreich und Italien erste Studienergebnisse die sehr erfolgversprechend sind. Z.B. hier: https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fren...-trial-results

Aber für eine Zulassungsänderung muss eine große Studie her und die Kosten wird keine Pharmafirma aufbringen, da der Patentschutz des Medikaments ausgelaufen ist. Wenn man die Zulassungsänderung also voraussetzt, wird das Medikament nie dafür zugelassen sein. Eher werden sehr teure, neue Medikamente inzwischen auf den Markt kommen. Hydroxychloroquin wird daher immer nur auf der Basis kleiner Studien "off-label" angewendet werden können.

In Deutschland beginnt auch eine Studie unter Beobachtung des Gesundheitsministers. https://www.mdr.de/wissen/mensch-all...m-test100.html Auch diese Studie wird nicht die für eine Zulassungsänderung erforderliche Größe haben. Ich bin gespannt, ob man dann trotzdem bereit ist, das Medikament zu empfehlen. Jedenfalls sterben derzeit täglich viele Menschen, die wahrscheinlich mit dem Medikament geheilt worden wären.

Meine Frau und ich haben schon in der Vergangenheit das Medikament ohne Nebenwirkungen eingenommen. Studienergebnisse zur Anwendung beim Corona-Virus in China, Frankreich und Italien reichen uns, es muss nicht noch eine deutsche Studie und eine Zulassungsänderung in Deutschland her.

Georg

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Georg,
danke für deine informative Antwort. Dein Beitrag #9 ist irgendwie untergegangen. Zumindest ich habe ich ihm nicht viel Beutung beigemessen, ist doch eine weltweit unwidersprochene Lehrmeinung, dass es gegen Covid-19 weder Impfstoffe noch heilende Medikamente gibt. Dein obiger Beitrag läßt mich irgendwie innerlich etwas aufhellen, auch wenn ich nach wie vor etwas skeptisch bin. Man wird sehen, aber wenn die Sache selbst von höchster Stelle aufgegriffen wird (ich spreche nicht vom amerikanischen Unsympath), so darf man doch vielleicht Hoffnung haben, dass Hydroxychloroquin mithelfen kann „to flatten the curve“. Ich denke eine Zulassungsänderung wird durchgewunken, wenn sich die Wirksamkeit bestätigen sollte. Bei Maybrit Illner heute Abend, wo u.a. über die Medikamentenfrage diskutiert wurde und auch Prof. Drosten zugegen war, war Hydroxychloroquin jedenfalls nicht erwähnt worden. Vielleicht bleibt es auch im privaten Winkel... Wünsche dir, dass es dich vor Schlimmem bewahren kann.
Bei gleichbleibender Wachstumsrate mit heutigen Stand haben wir in 10 Tagen 130.000 Infizierte und unsere Krankenhäuser, die sich nach Kräften vorbereiten, werden schon vorher an die Grenze gekommen sein. In der Tagesschau sah man italienische Militärlastwagen, die die Leichen aus den Krankenhäusern abtransportierten. Das geht nahe und man will nicht glauben, dass uns dies bevorstehen könnte.

----------


## Tom1965

Antwort von Drosten zu der Studie aus Frankreich:

https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/news..._11791311.html

VG Tom

----------


## Georg_

Die FDA, also die Behörde für die Zulassung von Medikamenten in den USA, hat offenbar Trump schon auflaufen lassen. Obwohl Trump sagte, an Chloroquin wird niemand sterben, hat die FDA das Chloroquin gegen das Corona-Virus nur für den Einsatz in Studien zugelassen, wie bei allen anderen Medikamenten auch. Und das, obwohl man jetzt ein bekannt sicheres Medikament nur für einen weiteren Einsatzzweck verwenden will. 

Ich meine bei bereits zugelassenen Medikamenten, deren Patentschutz ausgelaufen ist und deren Anwendung erweitert werden soll, sollten ausländische Phase III Studien oder Studien mit kleinerer Teilnehmerzahl, die von Forschungseinrichtungen geleistet werden können, als ausreichend akzeptiert werden.

Oder der GBA sollte einfach die "off-label" Anwendung empfehlen und die Erstattung durch die Krankenkassen vorsehen. Aber damit rüttelt man an den Grundfesten, dem kann mit dem unschlagbaren Argument begegnen: "das haben wir noch nie gemacht".

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf die kostenlos herunterzuladene Wochenausgabe vom „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“ zum Coronavirus:

https://www.spektrum.de/pdf/12-2020/...STOERER_CWOCHE

Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

Die deutsche Studie sollte ja gesetzeskonform am Mittwoch der Ethikkommission zur Genehmigung vorgelegt werden. Haben die schon entschieden?

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, Hyxdroxychloroquin bedarf eines Rezeptes. Hast du eine konkrete begründete Empfehlung für eine Dosis zur Prophylaxe (d.h. nicht getestet oder negativ getestet) gegen Corona (oder meinetwegen gegen SARS o.ä.)?  Und wie lange darf man diese Dosis einnehmen?

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Empfehlung für eine Dosis zur Prophylaxe


Das leider nein, und ich würde es auch nicht zur Prophylaxe nehmen, aber zur *Reduzierung der Symptome*, warum nicht.




> *Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine*
>                 Hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine are widely used  antimalarial drugs that elicit immunomodulatory effects and are  therefore also used to treat autoimmune conditions (eg, systemic lupus  erythematosus, rheumatoid arthritis). Published reports stemming from  the COVID-19 Chinese outbreak have evaluated the potential usefulness of  these drugs in controlling cytokine release syndrome in critically ill  patients.
>                 According to a consensus statement from a multicenter  collaboration group in China, chloroquine phosphate 500-mg twice daily  in tablet form for 10 days may be considered in patients with COVID-19  pneumonia.Wang et al reported that chloroquine effectively inhibits SARS-CoV-2 in vitro.
>                 The pharmacological activity of chloroquine and  hydroxychloroquine was tested using SARS-CoV-2infected Vero cells.  Physiologically based pharmacokinetic models (PBPK) were conducted for  each drug. Hydroxychloroquine was found to be more potent than  chloroquine in vitro_._ Based on PBPK models, the authors  recommend a loading dose of hydroxychloroquine 400 mg PO BID, followed  by 200 mg BID for 4 days.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich übersetze mal: erster Tag 2 x 400mg oral, danach 4 Tage 2x200mg oral.

----------


## Namenlos

> Oder der GBA sollte einfach die "off-label" Anwendung empfehlen und die Erstattung durch die Krankenkassen vorsehen. Aber damit rüttelt man an den Grundfesten, dem kann mit dem unschlagbaren Argument begegnen: "das haben wir noch nie gemacht".


Ich war Patientenvertreter im GBA und weiß, dass da nix einfach und schnell geht. Es dauert Jahre, bis eine Entscheidung erzielt wird und eine therapeutische Maßnahme kassenpflichtig wird - oder auch nicht. Momentan werden sowieso keine Sitzungen stattfinden wegen der Ansteckungsgefahr.

Also von dort würde ich keine Lösung erwarten.

----------


## Georg_

Martin, 

der Arzt verschreibt mir das Medikament da ich seit langem sein Patient bin. Als Malariamittel erhält man es ja auch ohne Probleme und eine Gefährdung des Patienten ist nicht zu erwarten. So argumentiert ja auch Trump  :L&auml;cheln: 

Die Argumentation zur Prophylaxe ziehe ich aus dieser Studie, die zugegebener Weise keine hohe Evidenz hat. Sie empfiehlt Chloroquin jedoch explizit auch zur Prophylaxe (Leider hat Google jetzt den Zugriff gesperrt): https://docs.google.com/document/d/e...VjIL-7deJ7/pub

Die in dem Zitat von LowRoad angegebene Dosis ist mir zu hoch und eine Überdosierung von Hydroxychlorochin sollte man vermeiden, sonst ergeben sich wirklich Nebenwirkungen. So weit ich mich erinnern kann, verwendet man in den chinesischen Studien die Dosierung für rheumatische Arthritis. In diesen Studien sind Patienten, die bereits Symptome haben. 
Dies ist eine Anfangsdosis von  2- bis 3-mal täglich 1 Filmtablette (400600 mg/Tag).  Die  Erhaltungsdosis beträgt 1- bis 2-mal täglich 1 Filmtablette (200400 mg/Tag).

Ich selbst nehme daher eine Tablette von 200 mg pro Tag.

Georg

----------


## ursus47

Das Medikament wurde mir auch gegen das Pyoderma Gangraenosum verschrieben. Ich habe es aber nicht genommen nachdem ich den Beipackzettel gelesen habe.

----------


## Georg_

Urs,

ich weiß nicht aus welchen rechtlichen Gründen die Beipackzettel so formuliert werden müssen, dass die Patienten die Tabletten wegschmeissen anstatt sie zu nehmen. Wenn Du Dir den Beipackzettel für ein Antibiotika ansiehst, wirst Du es auch nicht nehmen.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

BASF produziert Desinfektionsmittel: https://www.wochenblatt-reporter.de/...-hands_a181012

Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Wird auch bei Sjögren-Syndrom als Dauermedikation eingesetzt.
Georg,  ich habe von meinem Arzt, der sich als Rückkehrer aus Risikogebiet in  häuslicher Quarantäne befindet, jetzt ein Rezept gefaxt bekommen. Er  fand das auch vielversprechend.

Hier werden Argumente für den  Einsatz von Hydroxychloroquin gegeben:  https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...83944120303907
"There is rationale, pre-clinical evidence of effectiveness and evidence  of safety from long-time clinical use for other indications to justify  clinical research on chloroquine in patients with COVID-19."
Die laufenden Studien werden aufgelistet und diskutiert.

Zur Dosierung (2020): 2020.03.04-ScienceDirect-Chloroquine-and-hydroxychloroquine-as-available-weapons-to-fight-COVID-19.pdf
600mg/Tag wird als sinnvoll angesehen. Chloroquin (zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) muß mit höherer Dosis gegeben werden (1000mg/Tag).
Zur Dosierung und Wirkung: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-0156-0
Hier werden zur Prophylaxe 6 bis 6,5 mg/kg/Tag angegeben, also 400-600mg für uns ältere Männer, je nach Gewicht.
Die Dosierung wie von LowRoad genannt auch hier: https://academic.oup.com/cid/advance...iaa237/5801998
Eine  Überdosis von 20g wird hier beschrieben:  https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...nalCode=ictx19
Die Patientin überlebte nach kurzfristiger intensivmedizinischer Behandlung.
Auch 8g werden überlebt: https://www.atsjournals.org/doi/abs/...acts.A6080Hier  die ganz aktuellen COVID-19-Therapieempfehlungen bei schwerer  Erkrankung für Deutschland:  https://link.springer.com/article/10...63-020-00674-3

----------


## ursus47

> Urs,
> 
> ich weiß nicht aus welchen rechtlichen Gründen die Beipackzettel so formuliert werden müssen, dass die Patienten die Tabletten wegschmeissen anstatt sie zu nehmen. Wenn Du Dir den Beipackzettel für ein Antibiotika ansiehst, wirst Du es auch nicht nehmen.
> 
> Georg


Georg, es kommt doch immer drauf an für was ich sowas verschrieben bekomme. Gegen eine Erkältung würde ich kein Antibiotika nehmen. Wenn ich aber eine Sepsis habe dann heisst es hop oder top.
Und mein Pyoderma wurde dann in der Hautklinik mit einer uralten Methode behandelt. Es ist zwar nicht total weg aber ich kann damit umgehen. Und brauche keine Nebenwirkungen zu fürchten.
Das Pyoderma ist eine Manifestation der Colitis ulcerosa. Und das ich eine Antiimmunerkrankung, die üblicherweise mit Immunsuppressiven Medikamenten wie Azadioprin oder REMICADE behandelt wird. Da eine Immunsuppression bei chronischen Entzündungen wie HCV und Osteomyelitis total kontraproduktiv wären, wollte man es mit dem Malariamittel versuchen. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es viele sehr gute Mittel gegen HCV. Nur leider können diese durch die Eliminierung des Hepatitis "C"-Virus den zurückgedrängten Hepatitis "B" Virus aktivieren. Und dies wäre laut Wissenschaft unbehandelbar.

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte in meinem Beitrag #68 einen Bericht verlinkt, in dem Chloroquin zur Prophylaxe gegen das Corona-Virus empfohlen wurde. Ich muss feststellen, dass der ganze Bericht sehr fragwürdig ist und wohl auch deshalb nicht mehr im Netz verfügbar. 
Für die Verwendung von Chloroquin oder Hydroxychloroquin zur Prophylaxe gibt es also derzeit keinen Nachweis. Nur wenn man annimmt, dass dieses Mittel überhaupt gegen das Corona-Virus wirkt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es auch eine beginnende Infektion bekämpfen kann.

Vielfach wird außerdem die französische Studie von Raoult zitiert. Daran ließ aber unser oberster Virologe Drosten kein gutes Haar, wie Tom1965 in seinem Beitrag erwähnte.

Es ist noch zu früh, daher kann es noch keine belastbaren Studienergebnisse geben. Man kann nur hoffen, dass man in den laufenden Studien mit Chloroquin auf der richtigen Spur ist. In China laufen viele Studien mit Chloroquin, diese werden zum Teil in dem von Martin erwähnten Artikel aufgeführt. Dort ist teilweise auch angegeben, welche Dosierung die jeweilige Studie einsetzt. Chloroquin und Hydroxychloroquin werden wird in China auch, neben anderen Medikamenten, als mögliche Mittel zur Behandlung des Corona-Virus empfohlen. Diese Empfehlung basiert auf einem Experten-Konsens, nicht auf langlaufenden, kontrollierten Studien.

Ich nehme das Hydroxychloroquin erstmal weiter in der Annahme, dass die Studien zu dem Ergebnis kommen werden, dass es wirkt.

----------


## Georg_

In der von Martin erwähnten Studie von Cortegiani wird ein Expertenkonsens in China zur Behandlung von Corona-Virus Erkrankungen mit Chloroquin erwähnt. Darin wird auf Ergebnisse aus klinischen Studien Bezug genommen, diese wurden aber bisher nicht veröffentlicht. Es heißt darin auch: derzeit gibt es keine wirksamen Medikamente .. 

Jedenfalls liefert dieser Konsens viele Informationen zur möglichen Behandlung des Corona-Virus mit Chloroquin. Ich poste daher hier die Übersetzung des chinesischen Textes, die ich mit Google Translator erstellt habe.


*Expertenkonsens zur Anwendung von Chloroquinphosphat bei der neuen Coronavirus-Pneumonie*

Multizentrische Kooperationsgruppe des Ministeriums für Wissenschaft und Technologie der Provinz Guangdong und des Gesundheits- und Gesundheitsausschusses der Provinz Guangdong

Chinesisches Journal für Tuberkulose und Atemwegserkrankungen, 2020, 43: Online vorveröffentlicht. DOI: 10.3760 / cma.j.issn.1001-0939.2020.0019
http://rs.yiigle.com/yufabiao/1182323.htm

Abstract / Zusammenfassung

Seit Dezember 2019 brach in Wuhan eine neue Art von Coronavirus-Krankheit (COVID-19) aus, die sich schnell auf alle Provinzen und Städte in China und 26 Ländern auf der ganzen Welt ausbreitete. Die Situation zur Prävention von Epidemien ist sehr ernst. Es gibt jedoch keine spezifischen Medikamente. Chloroquinphosphat (Chloroquin) hat eine breite Palette von antiviralen und antikoronaren Viruswirkungen. Klinische Forschungsergebnisse zeigen, dass Chloroquin die Erfolgsrate der Behandlung von Patienten mit neuer Coronavirus-Pneumonie verbessern, die Dauer des Krankenhausaufenthalts verkürzen und die Prognose verbessern kann. Um die Verwendung von Chloroquin bei neuen Coronavirus-Pneumonien zu steuern und zu standardisieren, entwickelten das Ministerium für Wissenschaft und Technologie der Provinz Guangdong und die multizentrische Kollaborationsgruppe für die Behandlung neuer Coronavirus-Pneumonien durch die Guangdong Provincial Health and Health Commission diesen Expertenkonsens, nachdem die Diagnose eines neuen Coronavirus vollständig diskutiert worden war. Bei Patienten mit leichter, häufiger und schwerer Lungenentzündung können Chloroquinphosphat-Tabletten nach Ausschluss von Chloroquin-Kontraindikationen jeweils 500 mg zweimal täglich für 10 Tage angewendet werden.

Englische Version des Abstracts: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32164085

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im Dezember 2019 erschienen in einigen medizinischen Einrichtungen in Wuhan, China, Patienten mit ungeklärter Lungenentzündung. Diese wurde anschließend als eine neue Art von Coronavirus-Lungenentzündung identifiziert. Am 12. Januar 2020 wurde das Virus von der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) als "2019 New Coronavirus" [1] (bezeichnet als 2019-nCoV) bezeichnet. Am 22. Januar 2020 identifizierte die Nationale Gesundheits- und Gesundheitskommission eine mit 2019-nCoV infizierte Lungenentzündung. Einbeziehung von Infektionskrankheiten der Kategorie B nach dem Gesetz der Volksrepublik China zur Prävention und Bekämpfung von Infektionskrankheiten und Ergreifen von Maßnahmen zur Vorbeugung und Bekämpfung von Infektionskrankheiten der Kategorie A. Am 11. Februar 2020 nannte die WHO die neue Coronavirus-Infektionskrankheit offiziell "Corona Virus Disease 2019, COVID-19" [2]. Gegenwärtig breitet sich die epidemische Situation von COVID-19 in allen Provinzen und Städten Chinas aus. Bis zum 19. Februar 2020 wurden landesweit insgesamt 74.185 bestätigte Fälle und 2.004 Todesfälle gemeldet [3], und die Form der Epidemieprävention ist sehr schwerwiegend. Derzeit gibt es keine wirksamen Medikamente zur Behandlung der Ätiologie der 2019-nCoV-Pneumonie.

In Kombination mit der jüngsten epidemischen Situation in der Provinz Guangdong haben wir Patienten, bei denen eine 2019-nCoV-Pneumonie diagnostiziert wurde, mit Chloroquinphosphat behandelt, um die Erfolgsrate der Patienten zu verbessern, die Dauer des Krankenhausaufenthalts zu verkürzen und die Prognose zu verbessern. Dieser Expertenkonsens wird formuliert.


I. Chloroquin hat eine breite Palette von antiviralen Wirkungen

Chloroquin ist ein bekanntes 4-Aminochinolin, das seit 1944 klinisch eingesetzt wird. Chloroquin ist nicht nur ein Malariamedikament, sondern wird aufgrund seiner immunmodulatorischen Aktivität auch zur Behandlung von Autoimmunerkrankungen wie rheumatoider Arthritis, systemischem Lupus erythematodes usw. eingesetzt [4]. In Bezug auf die physikalischen und chemischen Eigenschaften ist Chloroquin in Wasser schwach alkalisch. Nach dem Eintritt in die Zelle kann es nach der Protonierung saure Organellen im Zytoplasma wie Lysosomen und die umgekehrte Golgi-Netzwerkstruktur ansammeln. 
Funktion. Am Beispiel des typischen Lysosoms saurer Organellen vermittelt Chloroquin den Anstieg des Lysosomen-pH in vivo, schwächt die Transferrinfreisetzung von Eisenionen, verringert den intrazellulären Eisenionengehalt und stört dann die intrazelluläre DNA-Replikation und Genexpression [5].

Frühere Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass Chloroquin durch verschiedene Mechanismen antivirale Wirkungen ausübt. Chloroquin kann den pH-Wert von Endosomen verändern und hat eine signifikante Hemmwirkung auf Virusinfektionen, die über den Endosomenweg in Zellen eindringen, wie das Borna-Virus [6], das Vogel-Leukämie-Virus [7] und das Zika-Virus [8] etc. Gleichzeitig kann Chloroquin die Virusreplikation beeinflussen, indem es die Expression viraler Gene hemmt. In-vitro- und In-vivo-Testergebnisse zeigen, dass Chloroquin das Glykosylierungsmuster der HIV-1 (HIV-1) gp120-Hülle verändern und die Replikation des HIV-Virus in CD4 + T-Zellen hemmen kann [9]. Darüber hinaus wirkt Chloroquin auch als guter Autophagie-Hemmer und stört die Virusinfektion und -replikation durch Beeinflussung der Autophagie. Tierversuchsergebnisse zeigen, dass die Anwendung von Chloroquin die Autophagie in der Lunge von H5N1-Mäusen mit aviärer Influenza wirksam hemmen und die Schädigung des Alveolarepithels verringern kann [10]. Kürzlich wurde berichtet, dass Chloroquin die durch das Zika-Virus induzierte Autophagie blockieren und dadurch die Virusreplikation hemmen kann, und in Mausexperimenten wurde gezeigt, dass Chloroquin die vertikale Infektion des Zika-Virus vom mütterlich-fetalen Weg abschneiden kann [11].


II. Chloroquin hat eine antikoronare Virusaktivität

Coronavirus ist ein einzelsträngiges Positivstrang-RNA-Virus mit einer Hülle [12]. Zusätzlich zu 2019-nCoV verursachen sechs humane Coronaviren (HCoVs) bekanntermaßen Infektionen der Atemwege, darunter 2003 das Coronavirus (SARS-CoV) mit schwerem akutem respiratorischen Syndrom und 2012 das Coronavirus mit respiratorischem Syndrom (MERS-CoV) im Nahen Osten Es ist ein hoch pathogenes Virus, das weltweit oder in Regionen Ausbrüche verursacht hat. Die anderen vier menschlichen Coronaviren (HCoV-229E, HCoV-OC43, HCoV-NL63 und HCoV-HKU1) sind häufige Krankheitserreger, die Infektionen der oberen Atemwege beim Menschen verursachen und etwa 15% bis 30% aller Krankheitserreger ausmachen. Derzeit gibt es keine klinisch spezifischen Medikamente für diese 7 HCoVs.

Zwei unabhängige Forschungsteams fanden heraus, dass Chloroquin auf zellulärer Ebene eine Anti-SARS-CoV-Aktivität aufweist. Die Ergebnisse der Universität Leuven in Belgien [13] zeigten, dass Chloroquinphosphat die Virusreplikation in der SARS-CoV-induzierten Vero E6-Zelllinie mit einer 50% igen Hemmkonzentration [IC50 = (8,8 ± 1,2) μm] nahe der bei der Behandlung von akuter Malaria erreichten hemmen kann Die Plasmakonzentration von Chloroquin ist signifikant niedriger als die zytostatische Konzentration von 50% [CC50 = (261,3 ± 14,5) μm], was auf die Sicherheit von Chloroquin für diese Zelllinie hinweist. Gleichzeitig kann die antivirale Aktivität von Chloroquin ohne signifikante Abnahme auf 5 Stunden nach der Infektion verlängert werden. Eine Studie der US-amerikanischen Zentren für die Kontrolle und Prävention von Krankheiten stellte ferner klar, dass Chloroquin die Virusreplikation hemmt, indem es die terminale Glykosylierung von Angiotensin-Converting-Enzym-2 (ACE2) -Rezeptoren auf der Oberfläche von Vero E6-Zellen reduziert und die Bindung von SARS-CoV- und ACE2-Rezeptoren stört. Funktion [14].

Chloroquin hat auch hemmende Wirkungen auf HCoVs der α-Gruppe, wie HCoV-229E. Das Team der Chiba University in Japan fand heraus, dass Chloroquin die Replikation von HCoV-229E auf menschlichen embryonalen L132-Lungenzelllinien durch Hemmung der Aktivierung der p38-Mitogen-aktivierten Proteinkinase (MAPK) hemmt [15].

Am 21. Januar 2020 veröffentlichte Science China Life Sciences online einen Artikel [16]. Durch biologische Analyse wurde festgestellt, dass das 2019-nCoV-Spike-Protein (S) -Protein eine ähnliche Struktur wie das S-Protein von SARS-CoV aufweist und über das S-Protein auch mit der Oberfläche von Wirtszellen verbunden werden kann. Der ACE2-Rezeptor bindet, um die Epithelzellen des Wirts zu infizieren. Die Ergebnisse einer gemeinsamen Studie des Wuhan-Instituts für Virologie der Chinesischen Akademie der Wissenschaften und des Instituts für Toxikologie und Arzneimittel der Akademie der Militärmedizinischen Wissenschaften zeigen, dass Remdesivir (GS-5734) und Chloroquin (Sigma-C6628) auf zellulärer Ebene 2019 wirksam hemmen können -nCoV-Infektion [17].


III. Die Indikationen

Basierend auf den oben genannten Grundlagenforschungen und unserer jüngsten klinischen Praxis in Kombination mit Chinas "neuem Diagnose- und Behandlungsprogramm für Coronavirus-Pneumonien (Durchführung der sechsten Ausgabe der Studie)" werden die Indikationen für die Behandlung mit Chloroquinphosphat wie folgt vorgeschlagen:

1． Alter> 18 Jahre und <65 Jahre.

2． In Übereinstimmung mit den diagnostischen Kriterien des "New Coronavirus Pneumonia Diagnose- und Behandlungsprogramms (Studienversion 6)" der National Health and Health Commission [18] wurde der Patient als ein Fall mit milden, gewöhnlichen oder schweren Symptomen der neuen Coronavirus-Infektion diagnostiziert.

Die spezifischen diagnostischen Kriterien lauten wie folgt:
(1) Mild: Die klinischen Symptome sind mild und es treten keine Lungenentzündungsmanifestationen bei der Bildgebung auf.
(2) Gewöhnlicher Typ: bei Fieber, Symptomen der Atemwege usw. zeigt die Bildgebung eine Lungenentzündung.
(3) Schwer: erfüllt eine der folgenden Bedingungen:
1. Atemnot, Atemfrequenz >30-mal / min;
2. Im Ruhezustand eine Sauerstoffsättigung <93%;
3. Sauerstoffpartialdruck im arteriellen Blut (PaO2) / inhalierte Sauerstoffkonzentration ( FiO 2) <300 mmHg (1 mmHg = 0,133 kPa).


IV. Gegenanzeigen und relative Gegenanzeigen

1． Alter <18 Jahre oder Alter> 65 Jahre.

2． Patientinnen während der Schwangerschaft.

3． Patienten, die gegen 4-Aminochinolin allergisch sind, sind eindeutig contraindiziert.

4． Patienten mit hämatologischen Erkrankungen.

5． Patienten mit chronischer Leber- und Nierenerkrankung und Erreichen des Endstadiums.

6． Patienten mit Herzrhythmusstörungen und chronischen Herzerkrankungen.

7． Patienten mit Netzhauterkrankungen, Hörverlust oder Hörverlust.

8． Patienten mit bekannter psychischer Erkrankung.

9． Hauterkrankungen (einschließlich Hautausschlag, Dermatitis, Psoriasis).

10．Mangel an Glucose-6-phosphat-Dehydrogenase (G6PD).

11．Aufgrund einer ursprünglichen Grunderkrankung behandelt mit folgenden Medikamenten: Digitalis, Butaparin, Heparin, Penicillamin, Amiodaron, Benpridil, Domperidon, Droperidol, Haloperidol, Azithromycin, Astemizol, Erythromycin Clarithromycin, Posaconazol, Methadon, Procainamid, Hydrochlorothiazid, Sparfloxacin, Levofloxacin, Moxifloxacin, Cisaprid, Indapamid, Chlorpromazin, Streptomycin, Heparin, Patienten mit Penicillamin, Ammoniumchlorid, Ondansetron, Apomorphin, Octreotid-Monoaminoxidase-Inhibitor, Fludroprednisolon.


V. Dosierung, Verwendung, Behandlungsplan, Überwachung und Wirksamkeitsbewertung

1． Dosierung, Anwendung und Behandlungsplan: Chloroquinphosphat-Tabletten, jeweils 500 mg, 2 Mal/Tag für 10 Tage. Wenn schwere Magen-Darm-Reaktionen auftreten, kann die Dosis auf 1 Mal/Tag, 500 mg reduziert oder sogar abgesetzt werden. Wenn die Nukleinsäure des Rachenabstrichs im Verlauf der Behandlung negativ wird und 3 Tage lang negativ ist, kann der Arzneimittelentzug in Betracht gezogen werden, der Mindestbehandlungsverlauf dauert jedoch 5 Tage.

2． Überwachung und Bewertung der Wirksamkeit: Pharyngealabstriche wurden verwendet, um täglich während der Chloroquinbehandlung auf virale Nukleinsäure zu testen, Blutroutine, Elektrolyte und Myokardenzyme wurden jeden zweiten Tag erneut überprüft, das EKG wurde vor und nach der Chloroquinbehandlung und an den Tagen 5 und 10 nach der Behandlung überprüft. Wenn der Zustand stabil ist, überprüfen Sie mit einem Brust-CT vor der Entlassung. Wenn der Zustand instabil ist, überprüfen Sie rechtzeitig die Blutgasanalyse, die Röntgenaufnahme des Brustkorbs oder das CT des Brustkorbs.


VI. Aufhebung der Quarantäne und Entlassungsstandards

Die Entlassungskriterien für mit Chloroquin behandelte Patienten stimmen mit der sechsten Ausgabe des von der National Health and Health Commission herausgegebenen Diagnose- und Behandlungsplans überein. 
Dies sind die Befunde, dass sich die Körpertemperatur seit mehr als 3 Tagen wieder normalisiert hat, sich die respiratorischen Symptome signifikant verbessert haben, die Lungenbildgebung eine signifikante Entzündungsabsorption gezeigt hat und zwei aufeinanderfolgende respiratorische Pathogen-Nukleinsäuretests durchgeführt wurden. Bei negativem Befund (Probe-Entnahmeintervall von mindestens 1 Tag), kann je nach Erkrankung aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen oder zur Behandlung anderer Krankheiten in die entsprechende Abteilung überführt werden.


VII. Beobachtete Nebenwirkungen

1． Allgemeine Nebenwirkungen: Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel, Appetitlosigkeit, Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Bauchschmerzen, Durchfall, Tinnitus, Reizbarkeit usw. Die meisten Reaktionen sind mild und verschwinden nach Absetzen des Arzneimittels von selbst.

2． Augentoxizität: (1) Da Chloroquin von den Tränendrüsen ausgeschieden und von der Hornhaut absorbiert werden kann, erscheinen diffuse weiße Partikel auf der Hornhaut, die nach Absetzen des Arzneimittels verschwinden können. (2) Akkumulierte Toxizität: Ein beträchtlicher Teil dieses Produkts reichert sich im Gewebe an, und eine langfristige Anwendung kann zu leichten Netzhautödemen und Pigmentansammlungen führen, dunkle Flecken treten auf und beeinträchtigen das Sehvermögen. Es wurde über Retinopathie (Makuladegeneration), Makuladegeneration und Retinopathie berichtet. Zu den Risikofaktoren zählen Alter, Behandlungsdauer, maximale Tagesdosis und/oder kumulative Dosis, die häufig irreversibel sind.

3． Schwere äußere Wirbelkrankheiten wie Dystonie, Dyskinesie, Zungenverlängerung, Torticollis usw. Die Symptome werden häufig nach Drogenentzug oder symptomatischer Behandlung gelindert.

4． Kardiotoxizität: Verursacht die Unterdrückung des Sinusknotens, was zu Arrhythmie und Schock führt. In schweren Fällen kann ein A-S-Syndrom auftreten, das zum Tod führt.

5． Blutsystem: Hämolyse, aplastische Anämie, reversible Agranulozytose, Thrombozytopenie usw. sind selten.

6． Andere: medikamenteninduzierte Psychose, Leukopenie, Purpurnarbe, Hautausschlag, Dermatitis, lichtempfindliche Dermatitis und sogar exfoliative Dermatitis, Psoriasis, Haaraufhellung, Haarausfall, neuromuskuläre Schmerzen, leichte vorübergehende Kopfschmerzen usw.


VIII. Vorsichtsmaßnahmen bei der klinischen Anwendung

1． Informieren Sie sich vor der Einnahme über die Nebenwirkungen und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen von Chloroquinphosphat.

2． Das Medikament sollte unter Anleitung eines Spezialisten angewendet werden.

3． Die Blutwerte sollten jeden zweiten Tag während der Medikation überwacht werden. Wenn die weißen Blutkörperchen progressiv reduziert werden und Anämie und Thrombozytopenie progressiv erhöht werden, wird das Blutvolumen reduziert oder abgesetzt und die Blutroutinen werden engmaschig überwacht.

4． Führen Sie vor der Behandlung routinemäßig ein Elektrokardiogramm durch. Überwachen Sie das EKG am 5. und 10. Behandlungstag. Achten Sie auf das QT-Intervall. Wenn das QT-Intervall verlängert wird oder die Herzfrequenz langsamer wird, achten Sie auf die Verringerung oder den Entzug.

5． Die Patienten werden routinemäßig nach Sehstörungen während der Behandlung gefragt und sollten reduziert oder abgesetzt werden, wenn ein Sehverlust auftritt.

6. Beobachten Sie den mentalen und psychischen Status des Patienten während der Behandlung, z. B. psychische Anomalien oder Depressionen, und achten Sie darauf, das Medikament zu reduzieren oder abzusetzen.

7. Verbotene Arzneimittel:
(1) Herz-Kreislauf-Arzneimittel: Digitalis-Arzneimittel (Digoxigenin, Deacetylgenin, Digoxigenin, Venoxin K), Antiarrhythmika (Typ Ia: Chinidin) Procainamid, Procainamid, Klasse III: Amiodaron, Sotalol, Iblit, Dronedaron), Benzprodil, Hydrochlorothiazid, Indapamid;
(2 ) Antibiotika: Chinolone, Makrolide (Erythromycin, Clarithromycin, Azithromycin), Triazol-Antimykotika (Fluconazol, Fluconazol, Itraconazol, Posaconazol) Penicillamin, Streptomycin; 
(3) Arzneimittel des Zentralnervensystems: Methadon, trizyklische Antidepressiva (Amitriptylin, Imipramin, Doxepin, Clomipramin, Melitrazin), Citalopram, Antipsychotika (Haloperidol, Haloperidol, Chlorpromazin), Monoaminoxidasehemmer: Phenylethylhydrazin, Isoniazid, Isocarbohydrazin, Selegilin, Tranylcypromin, Clobemid, Pagilin usw .;
(4) Magen-Darm-Medikamente: Gastrokinetika (Domperidon, Cisaprid), Antiemetika (Ondansetron, Dorasicon)
(5) Andere: Baotaisong, Fludrolon, Heparin, Astemizol, Ammoniumchlorid, Apomorphin, Octreotid, Terfenadin, Arsentrioxid.

Bei der Verwendung von Chloroquin bei der Behandlung von Patienten mit neuartiger Coronavirus-Pneumonie ist die Verwendung von Antibiotika wie Chinolonen und Makroliden verboten, um das Risiko eines verlängerten QT-Intervalls zu vermeiden und eine verdrehte ventrikuläre Tachykardie zu verhindern. Stellen Sie gleichzeitig sicher, dass die Elektrolytwerte (Kalium, Natrium, Chlor) und die Blutzucker-, Leber- und Nierenfunktion des Patienten normal sind.


Autoren: 
Huang Mingxing (Fünftes angeschlossenes Krankenhaus der Sun Yat-sen Universität), Tang Tiantian (Sun Yat-sen Gedenkkrankenhaus der Sun Yat-sen Universität)

Teilnehmende Redakteure (in keiner bestimmten Reihenfolge): Das erste angegliederte Krankenhaus der Medizinischen Universität Guangzhou (Zhong Nanshan, Li Yimin, Li Shiyue, Ye Feng, Liu Xiaoqing, Zeng Wenji), das Volkskrankenhaus Shenzhen (Chen Rongchang), das Fünfte Krankenhaus der Sun Yat-sen-Universität (Shan Hong, Xia Jinyu, Huang Jin, Wang Xiaohua, Huang Mingxing), Volkskrankenhaus der Provinz Guangdong (Qin Tiehe, Kai Xinglin, Wu Jian, Luo Xiaodan), Achtes Volkskrankenhaus Guangzhou (Zhang Fuchun, Cai Weiping, Hong Wenxin), Erstes angeschlossenes Krankenhaus der Sun Yat-sen-Universität ( Xie Canmao, Guo Yubiao, Tang Kejing, Zeng Mian, Chen Xiao), Sun Yatsen-Gedächtniskrankenhaus (Jiangshan Ping, Tang Tiantian, Wei Zixin), Drittes Krankenhaus der Sun Yat-sen-Universität (Zhang Tiantuo, Wu Benquan), Sechstes Krankenhaus der Sun Yat-sen-Universität (Chen Zhengxian) Nanfang-Krankenhaus der Southern Medical University (Cai Zhaoyi), Provinzkrankenhaus für traditionelle chinesische Medizin in Guangdong (Lin Lin), Guangzhou First People's Hospital (Zhao Ziwen), Guangzhou Chest Hospital (Tan Shouyong), Guangzhou Honghui-Krankenhaus (Wang Dexi), Mitglied der Guangzhou Medical University Drittes Krankenhaus (Wei Liping), Zweites Volkskrankenhaus der Provinz Guangdong (Li Guanming, Sun Rui) Mei Qinghua), Shenzhen Zweites Volkskrankenhaus (Feng Yongwen), Shenzhen Drittes Volkskrankenhaus (Liu Yingxia, Cai Qingxian), Foshan Erstes Volkskrankenhaus (Zhou Lixin, Ye Yinong), Foshan Viertes Volkskrankenhaus (Wu Zhilong) Shantou-Zentralkrankenhaus (Zhang Qiyu), erstes angeschlossenes Krankenhaus des Shantou-Universitätsklinikums (Huang Linxi), Volkskrankenhaus Nord-Guangdong (Li Li), Zentrales Volkskrankenhaus der Stadt Huizhou (Lin Changqing, Ling Yun), Dongguan-Volkskrankenhaus (Zhang Ping, Cai Lihua) ); Dongguan Neuntes Volkskrankenhaus (He Songmei), Zhongshan Volkskrankenhaus (Li Jianwei), Zhongshan City Zweites Volkskrankenhaus (Feng Jianhua), Jiangmen Zentralkrankenhaus (Li Chaoliang), Yangjiang Volkskrankenhaus (Zhou Dunrong); Guangdong Medical University Angegliedertes Krankenhaus (Deng Liehua), Volkskrankenhaus Maoming (Wang Zheng), Erstes Volkskrankenhaus Zhaoqing (Johnson's Court), Volkskrankenhaus Qingyuan (Lin Qinhan), Volkskrankenhaus Jieyang (Wu Min), Medizinische Universität Süd (Liu Shuwen) ); Schule für Pharmazie, Sun Yat-sen Universität (Huang Min); Schule für Pharmazie, Sun Yat-sen Universität (Liu Peiqing, Pi Rongbiao)


Referenzen

[1]
CarlosWG, Dela CruzCS, CaoB, et al. Novel Wuhan (2019-nCoV) Coronavirus.[J].  Am J Respir Crit Care Med, 2020, 201(4):7-8. DOI:10.1164/rccm.2014P7.
[2]
World Health Organization,WHO Director-General's remarks at the media briefing on 2019-nCoV on 11 February 2020[EB/OL]. [2020-2-11]. https://www.who.int/dg/speeches/deta...-february-2020.
[3]
{Nationales Gesundheitskomitee der Volksrepublik China. Ab 18:00 Uhr am 18. Februar die neueste Situation der neuen Coronavirus-Pneumonie}
中华人民共和国国家卫生健康委员会.截至2月18日24时新型冠状病毒肺炎疫情最新情况[EB/OL]. .[2020-02-19]. http://www.nhc.gov.cn/xcs/yqfkdt/202...9e99748c.shtml.
[4]
SavarinoA, BoelaertJR, CassoneA, et al. Effects of chloroquine on viral infections: an old drug against today's diseases?[J]. Lancet Infect Dis, 2003, 3(11):722-727. DOI：10.1016/s1473-3099(03)00806-5.
[5]
LegssyerR, JosseC, PietteJ, et al. Changes in function of iron-loaded alveolar macrophages after in vivo administration of desferrioxamine and/or chloroquine[J]. J Inorganic Biochemistry, 2003, 94(1-2):36-42.DOI: 10.1016/s0162-0134(02)00633-5.
[6]
Gonzalez-DuniaD, CubittB, de la TorreJC. Mechanism of borna disease virus entry into cells[J]. J Virology, 1998, 72(1):783-788. DOI：10.1016/S0166-0934(97)00169-9.
[7]
Diaz-GrifferoF, HoschanderSA, BrojatschJ. Endocytosis is a critical step in entry of subgroup B avian leukosis viruses[J]. J Virology, 2003, 76(24):12866-12876.DOI：10.1128/jvi.76.24.12866-12876.2002.
[8]
RodrigoD, LuizaH, PaulaP, et al. Chloroquine, an Endocytosis Blocking Agent, Inhibits Zika Virus Infection in Different Cell Models[J]. Viruses, 2016, 8(12):322-.DOI：10.3390/v8120322.
[9]
NaardingMA, BaanE, PollakisG, et al. Effect of chloroquine on reducing HIV-1 replicationin vitroand the DC-SIGN mediated transfer of virus to CD4+T-lymphocytes[J]. Retrovirology,4,1(2007-01-30), 2007, 4(1):6.DOI：10.1186/1742-4690-4-6.
[10]
YanY, ZouZ, SunY, et al. Anti-malaria drug chloroquine is highly effective in treating avian influenza A H5N1 virus infection in an animal model[J]. Cell Research, 2012, 23(2):300-302.DOI：10.1038/cr.2012.165.
[11]
ZhangS, YiC, LiC, et al. Chloroquine inhibits endosomal viral RNA release and autophagy-dependent viral replication and effectively prevents maternal to fetal transmission of Zika virus[J]. Antiviral Res. 2019;169:104547. DOI：10.1016/j.antiviral.2019.104547.
[12]
FungTS, LiuDX. Human Coronavirus: Host-Pathogen Interaction[J]. Annu Rev Microbiol, 2019, 73:529-557. DOI：10.1146/annurev-micro-020518-115759.
[13]
KeyaertsE, VijgenL, MaesP, et al. In vitro inhibition of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus by chloroquine[J]. Biochem Biophys Res Communications, 2004, 323(1):0-268.DOI: 10.1016/j.bbrc.2004.08.085.
[14]
VincentMJ, BergeronE, BenjannetS, et al. Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread[J]. Virology Journal, 2005, 2(1):69.DOI：10.1186/1743-422X-2-69.
[15]
KonoM, TatsumiK, ImaiAM, et al. Inhibition of human coronavirus 229E infection in human epithelial lung cells (L132) by chloroquine: involvement of p38 MAPK and ERK[J]. Antiviral Res, 2008, 77(2):150-152.DOI：10.1016/j.antiviral.2007.10.011.
[16]
XuX, ChenP, WangJ, et al. Evolution of the novel coronavirus from the ongoing Wuhan outbreak and modeling of its spike protein for risk of human transmission[J]. Science China Life Sciences. [2020-1-21]. https://doi.org/10.1007/s11427-020-1637-5.
[17]
WangM, CaoR, ZhangL, et al. Remdesivir and chloroquine effectively inhibit the recently emerged novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) in vitro[J]. Cell Research.DOI：10.1038/s41422-020-0282-0 
[18]
{Nationale Gesundheitskommission. Diagnose und Behandlung einer neuen Coronavirus-Pneumonie (Versuchsversion 6)}
国家卫健委. 新型冠状病毒肺炎诊疗方案（试行第六版）[EB/OL].[2020-02-17]. http://www.nhc.gov.cn/yzygj/s7652m/2...tml.2020-02-19.

----------


## MartinWK

Danke Georg, dachte schon, dass meinen Beitrag keiner gelesen hat...
Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass die angegebene Dosierung für *Chloroquin* gilt; *Hydroxychloroquin* wird niedriger dosiert.

Das gestrige TV-Interview mit einem Prof. des UKE erinnerte mich an das Mantra der meisten Urologen bezüglich neuerer Therapien: nein, es gibt keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse, dass irgendeines der Mittel wirkt; nein, sie sollten jetzt nur ein Einzelfällen oder in kontrollierten Studien eingesetzt werden; es bedarf zunächst seriöser Studien - die französische Studie ist nicht seriös (wörtlich so gesagt); diese Studien dauern Monate und länger. Ich würde das nicht als ethisch vertretbare Vorgehensweise bezeichnen in einer Situation, wo ich keine Alternativen habe.

----------


## Michi1

Ich halte zwar nicht viel von dieser Zeitung aber ein wenig ist da bestimmt auch dran.
https://www.bild.de/news/ausland/new...9794.bild.html

----------


## buschreiter

> Danke Georg, dachte schon, dass meinen Beitrag keiner gelesen hat...
> Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass die angegebene Dosierung für *Chloroquin* gilt; *Hydroxychloroquin* wird niedriger dosiert.
> 
> Das gestrige TV-Interview mit einem Prof. des UKE erinnerte mich an das Mantra der meisten Urologen bezüglich neuerer Therapien: nein, es gibt keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse, dass irgendeines der Mittel wirkt; nein, sie sollten jetzt nur ein Einzelfällen oder in kontrollierten Studien eingesetzt werden; es bedarf zunächst seriöser Studien - die französische Studie ist nicht seriös (wörtlich so gesagt); diese Studien dauern Monate und länger. Ich würde das nicht als ethisch vertretbare Vorgehensweise bezeichnen in einer Situation, wo ich keine Alternativen habe.


Habe ich auch gesehen, und genau der Gedanke kam mir auch.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Die Aussagen der BASF beschäftigen mich schon sehr:
*
https://www.basf.com/global/de/who-w.../p-20-165.html

https://boerse.ard.de/aktien/auch-ba...el-her100.html

https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rheinl...ittel-100.html

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1618397.html

https://www.deraktionaer.de/artikel/...-20198299.html

Harald

----------


## Georg_

> Vielfach wird außerdem die französische Studie von Raoult zitiert. Daran ließ aber unser oberster Virologe Drosten kein gutes Haar, wie Tom1965 in seinem Beitrag erwähnte.


Was ich damit meinte wird nicht recht deutlich. Ich vertraue Prof. Drosten mehr als dem Forscher aus Marseille. Eine kleine Studie mit 20 Patienten, die zudem methodische Mängel hat, kann nicht die Grundlage dazu sein, um allen Menschen auf der Welt Chloroquin zu empfehlen. Auch wenn man noch so sehr unter Druck steht. Auch Trump hätte erst bessere Daten abwarten sollen.

Ich habe mir das Video in der ARD-Mediathek angesehen. Ich stimme Prof. Kluge zu, dass wir für einen allgemeinen Einsatz von Chloroquin bessere Studienergebnisse brauchen und die französische Studie nicht verwenden sollten. Allerdings nur schwerste Fälle mit Chloroquin zu behandeln halte ich für zu defensiv. Das entspricht zwar dem allgemeinen, medizinischen Verfahren, neue Medikamente nur in aussichtslosen Situationen einzusetzen. Da aber die Risiken von Chloroquin bereits bekannt sind, kann man es auch in früheren Stadien einsetzen. Auch die Aussage, dass 85% der Patienten leichte Fälle sind stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Diese 85% enthalten auch Lungenentzündungen, was ich nicht für einen leichten Fall halte. Dies sind nur in soweit leichte Fälle, dass die Patienten z.B. keine Herz-Lungen-Maschine brauchten.

Ich hoffe, dass man in Tübingen mit der geplanten Studie vorankommt, hier ein Bericht dazu:
https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden-...esten-100.html

@Michi Die in Nigeria aufgetretenen Vergiftungen sind sicher auf Überdosierung zurückzuführen. Manche Menschen meinen ja, viel hilft viel. Ich hatte bereits erwähnt, dass man Chloroquin nicht überdosieren soll und dass dies erhebliche Nebenwirkungen verursachen kann. Wenn man sich allerdings an der im Beipackzettel angegebenen Dosierung orientiert, so ist das Medikament sicher. 

Chloroquin ist seit ca. 6 Monaten in Deutschland nicht lieferbar, es gibt nur Hydroxychloroquin.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, die von dir zitierte chinesische Studie schließt einen großen Teil der Risikofälle bei COVID-19 aus (siehe "Gegenanzeigen"). Insoweit ist die risikofreie Anwendung bei vielen Patienten nicht gegeben. Wenn ich das nehme (ich habe weder irgendeine der genannten Erkrankungen noch nehme oder nahm ich irgendeines der genannten Medikamente, wenn man von Fluorchinolon als Biopsieprophylaxe mal absieht), dann ist das kein Problem. Andere nehmen das andauernd, wie gesagt bei Sjögren oder anderen Antiimmun- oder rheumatischen Erkrankungen. Als Prophylaxe oder bei "wirklich leichtem" Verlauf kann ein Versuch mit Chloroquin nicht schaden, unter Beachtung der Gegenanzeigen oder falls solche vorliegen, nach Beurteilung durch einen Arzt.

Das Problem, welches Prof. Kluge vielleicht nicht erläutern wollte oder konnte, ist die ärztliche Entscheidung: man wird wohl kaum alle 3 genannten Medikamente gleichzeitg auf gut Glück geben wollen, mit eventuell dreifachen Nebenwirkungen. Wenn dann nur in aussichtslosen Fällen - und da kann es sowieso zu spät sein. Da steckt er als Therapeut in einem Dilemma bzw. Trilemma (?), vielleicht auch überläßt er die Entscheidungen seinen Ober- und Assistenzärzten. Ein Fall mit beginnender Sepsis oder allgemein Blutproblemen wird eher weniger für Chloroquin in Frage kommen, ebenso ist die Kardiotoxizität ein für manche Patienten zu hohes Risiko, aber ein 80-Jähriger mit leichter Herzinsuffizienz wird es nehmen können. Da fehlen die Erfahrungen im Detail, die die chinesischen Praktiker beisteuern könnten. Studien werden da wenig helfen. Sie können nur statistisch beweisen, dass das Medikament überhaupt wirkt.

----------


## Lothar M

Japanisches Grippemittel könnte gegen Coronaviren helfen:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/japanis...helfen/1714296

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab da eine andere Sicht zu Mittel gegen Corona, egal welche. Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich den PK einigermaßen in Griff bekomme. (so das ich leben kann damit) Gegen Corona hilft am besten nicht aus dem Haus gehen, oder nur wenn man muss, und immer die Hände waschen. Das ist so einfach da möchte ich nicht mir mit irgend einem Mittel das vielleicht den Krebs schadet mir alles versauen.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein französisches Video zu Choroquine:

Pourquoi la chloroquine est-elle porteuse d'espoir comme remède contre le coronavirus? 
https://www.bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/vi...s-1232427.html via BFMTV
Téléchargez l'application BFMTV https://www.bfmtv.com/app/bfmtv

Lothar

----------


## Jacono

Und hier etwas über die vielen fakes und statistischen Unsinnigkeiten. Der Interviewte ist Mikrobiologe und Prof. an den Uni Mainz gewesen und hat diverse Auszeichnungen bekommen. Hat auch 2002 die Arteriskleroseansichten etwas durchleuchtet. Nach dem Verstehen dieses Gespräches ist vielleicht doch eine andere Blickrichtung gefragt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7koRiBx3yiQ

----------


## Lothar M

N-TV-Meldung:

Forscher sind noch unsicher. Trump setzt rigoros auf Malaria-Medikament. 
https://www.n-tv.de/21660024

Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

> N-TV-Meldung:
> 
> Forscher sind noch unsicher. Trump setzt rigoros auf Malaria-Medikament. 
> https://www.n-tv.de/21660024
> 
> Lothar


Ich glaube, er hat nichts anderes...erinnert mich an Russisch Roulette  :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Optimist

Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Ämter, die mit den Auswirkungen des Corona-Virus zu tun haben, aufgrund der Brisanz der Entwicklung auch am Wochenende besetzt sind. 

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...6-bcbdb6c18bf3

_Das Robert Koch-Institut hat mit seiner Statistik zu Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus für Verwirrung gesorgt. Das Institut meldete am Sonntag 18.610 Infizierte. Das waren zwar 1948 Infektionen mehr als am Vortag, am Samstag war die Zahl der neuen Krankheitsfälle allerdings noch um 2705 im Vergleich zum Vortag gewachsen.._

_.Offenbar sind die Zahlen aber nicht belastbar. So sollen die Meldungen einiger Gesundheitsämter in die Statistik am Wochenende gar nicht eingeflossen sein. "Am Wochenende wurden nicht aus allen Ämtern Daten übermittelt, sodass der hier berichtete Anstieg der Fallzahlen nicht dem tatsächlichen Anstieg der Fallzahlen entspricht_.

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Trump hatte bisher ja alle Vorbereitungen auf das Virus blockiert und damit die amerikanische Bevölkerung in eine ganz schlimme Lage gebracht. Er denkt jetzt wohl, dass er mit dem Hinweis auf eine kommende "Wunderwaffe" davon ablenken kann.
In diesem Bericht auf heute.de heißt es:

US-Präsident Donald Trump hat sich  vor laufenden Kameras einen Streit mit dem Direktor des Nationalen  Instituts für Infektionskrankheiten geliefert. Anthony Fauci wurde bei  einem Briefing mit Trump gefragt, ob das von Trump erwähnte Medikament *Hydroxychloroquin* die vom Coronavirus ausgelöste Krankheit Covid-19 verhindern könne. Faucis Antwort war ein  glattes Nein. Es habe noch keine klinischen Tests gegeben. "Deswegen  können Sie wirklich keine definitive Stellungnahme dazu abgeben", fügte  er hinzu.

                                                                                                 Trump dagegen bezeichnete sich als Fan der Arznei, die gegen *Malaria* entwickelt worden ist. Faucis Aussage sei zwar zu 100 Prozent korrekt, aber: Es ist ein starkes Medikament. "Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl damit. Das  ist alles nur ein Gefühl. Sie wissen, ich bin ein schlauer Typ. Ich  habe ein gutes Gefühl. ... Sie werden das noch früh genug sehen", sagte  er. https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/polit...ament-100.html

Also das Bauchgefühl von Trump ist jetzt in den USA die Hoffnung gegen das Coronavirus.

----------


## hartmuth

> Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Ämter, die mit den Auswirkungen des Corona-Virus zu tun haben, aufgrund der Brisanz der Entwicklung auch am Wochenende besetzt sind. 
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...6-bcbdb6c18bf3
> 
> „_Das Robert Koch-Institut hat mit seiner Statistik zu Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus für Verwirrung gesorgt. Das Institut meldete am Sonntag 18.610 Infizierte. Das waren zwar 1948 Infektionen mehr als am Vortag, am Samstag war die Zahl der neuen Krankheitsfälle allerdings noch um 2705 im Vergleich zum Vortag gewachsen….._
> 
> _….Offenbar sind die Zahlen aber nicht belastbar. So sollen die Meldungen einiger Gesundheitsämter in die Statistik am Wochenende gar nicht eingeflossen sein. "Am Wochenende wurden nicht aus allen Ämtern Daten übermittelt, sodass der hier berichtete Anstieg der Fallzahlen nicht dem tatsächlichen Anstieg der Fallzahlen entspricht_.“


Ja, Franz. 
Unser Meldewesen ist nicht in bestem Zustand. Der Spahn hatte vor einiger Zeit schon einmal einen Vorschlag eines zentralen Gesundheitsregisters gemacht. Ich würde ihn da unterstützen. Das ist leider abgeschmettert worden. Die Datenintegrität scheint manchen zu heilig zu sein. Ich stelle mir auch vor, dass der deutsche Gesundheitsminister auf Knopfdruck die entscheidenden Daten zentral und aktuell abrufen kann. Und zwar gestützt auf eigene Infrastruktur und nicht vom amerikanischen John-Hopkins-Institut. Deren Arbeit will ich nicht abwerten. Bin froh das es sie gibt, den deren Daten sind in der Tat viel aktueller als des Robert-Koch-Institut, die ja als an das Bundesministerium angedockte Institution den Job machen müßte.

Das hat auch mit unserem Rückstand bei der Digitalisierung in vielen Bereichen zu tun. In Südkorea hat das Gesundheitsministerium eine App ausgeliefert, die, gestützt auf die zentrale Erfassung aller Infiziertenfälle, eine Identifizierung dieser Infizierten auf der Straße möglich macht. Man kann sich so aus dem Wege gehen und Quarantänesünder aufspüren. Mir ginge das auch zu weit, aber man sieht, was möglich ist.
Jedenfalls gibt es nach der Epidemie viel zu tun.

----------


## buschreiter

> Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Ämter, die mit den Auswirkungen des Corona-Virus zu tun haben, aufgrund der Brisanz der Entwicklung auch am Wochenende besetzt sind. 
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...6-bcbdb6c18bf3
> 
> „_Das Robert Koch-Institut hat mit seiner Statistik zu Neuinfektionen mit dem Coronavirus für Verwirrung gesorgt. Das Institut meldete am Sonntag 18.610 Infizierte. Das waren zwar 1948 Infektionen mehr als am Vortag, am Samstag war die Zahl der neuen Krankheitsfälle allerdings noch um 2705 im Vergleich zum Vortag gewachsen….._
> 
> _….Offenbar sind die Zahlen aber nicht belastbar. So sollen die Meldungen einiger Gesundheitsämter in die Statistik am Wochenende gar nicht eingeflossen sein. "Am Wochenende wurden nicht aus allen Ämtern Daten übermittelt, sodass der hier berichtete Anstieg der Fallzahlen nicht dem tatsächlichen Anstieg der Fallzahlen entspricht_.“
> 
>   Franz


Ein Absinken der Fallzahlen wäre auch nicht logisch, da die getroffenen Maßnahmen ja noch gar nicht greifen konnten. Ich hatte mir das schon gedacht...

----------


## hartmuth

> Ein Absinken der Fallzahlen wäre auch nicht logisch, da die getroffenen Maßnahmen ja noch gar nicht greifen konnten. Ich hatte mir das schon gedacht...


Ich habe die Fallzahlen immer sorgfältig registriert und in mein Simulationsschema eingebaut. Die Daten habe ich immer von den Jungs aus Baltimore genommen. Da konnte ich an Wochenenden keine Auffälligkeiten bemerken. Montags müßte ja dann der Wachtumsfaktor auffällig gestiegen sein. War in den Vorwochen nicht der Fall. Die Absenkung der Wachstumsrate gestern und hoffentlich auch heute (letzte Meldungseingänge ca. 23.30 Uhr) kann durchaus eine erste Wirkung der Kiga/Schulschließungen und der Veranstaltungsverbote seit dem letzten Wochenende sein.
Mich irritiert nur der abrupte Abfall gestern. Den sehe ich nicht nur als Folge der Entwicklung. Von daher mag dieses Wochenende eine Ausnahme sein. Ohnehin ist die Frage, wie das John-Hopkins-Institut seine Daten anders erhebt als das RKI.

----------


## Georg_

> Ohnehin ist die Frage, wie das John-Hopkins-Institut seine Daten  anders erhebt als das RKI.


Der Spiegel schreibt dazu:
"Die Johns Hopkins Universität in den USA hat keine offiziellen Stellen,  auf deren Meldungen sie täglich warten müsste. Die Forscher suchen im  Internet nach öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen und schöpfen dort die  neuesten Zahlen ab. Das sind Internetseiten, aber auch Twitteraccounts  von Behörden und Organisationen, oder auch Zahlen, die eine  Internetcommunity von Medizinern in China ermittelt sowie Berichte  lokaler Medien. Deshalb sind die Johns-Hopkins-Zahlen in der Regel den  Zahlen des Robert Koch-Instituts ein wenig voraus. Das Robert  Koch-Institut [veröffentlicht] die vermeldeten Zahlen der verschiedenen Gesundheitsämter."
https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...e-782e93289085

Ich halte daher die Zahlen des RKI für gesicherter, auch wenn Sie wohl eine Verzögerung enthalten. Die Zahlen des Johns-Hopkins-Instituts sind eher Abschätzungen. Woher sollen die gesicherte Zahlen aus der ganzen Welt bekommen?

----------


## Mikael

> Und hier etwas über die vielen fakes und statistischen Unsinnigkeiten. Der Interviewte ist Mikrobiologe und Prof. an den Uni Mainz gewesen und hat diverse Auszeichnungen bekommen. Hat auch 2002 die Arteriskleroseansichten etwas durchleuchtet. Nach dem Verstehen dieses Gespräches ist vielleicht doch eine andere Blickrichtung gefragt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7koRiBx3yiQ


Was er da erzählt scheint mir aber doch dem zu widersprechen, was das  Narrativ der anderen führenden Virologen wie Drosten, Kekule etc. darstellt. Insofern darf man da sehr skeptisch bleiben. Der o.g. Beitrag wird auch vorwiegend von Tichy und  anderen Fake News streuenden Hetzseiten der AFD geteilt.

----------


## hartmuth

> (...)
> Ich halte daher die Zahlen des RKI für gesicherter, auch wenn Sie wohl eine Verzögerung enthalten. Die Zahlen des Johns-Hopkins-Instituts sind eher Abschätzungen. Woher sollen die gesicherte Zahlen aus der ganzen Welt bekommen?


Ich bin mehr als befremdet, wie das John-Hopkins-Institut seine Daten erhebt. Das mag clever sein, derart eklektizistisch vorzugehen, professionell scheint mir das nicht zu sein und irgendwie beschämend für so eine renommierte Einrichtung. Ich denke, das ist auch eine Folge der umständlichen zentralen Datenaggregation im deutschen Gesundheitssystem sowie einem falsch vderstandenem Datenschutz. Mir fiel auf, dass nur die deutschen Daten alle 1 bis 2 Stunden geupdated werden. Für andere Länder beobachte ich nur eine Meldung pro Tag und ich denke, dies sind die von den Ministerien gemeldeten Daten. Die Zahlen von Italien oder Frankreich z.B. dürften stimmen. Geprüft habe ich das nicht
Die Daten von Deutschland werden von den Balimore-Jungs auch nicht im Nachhinein korrigiert, was man vielleicht erwarten dürfte. Und so kommt es, dass die Daten im Vergleich zum RKI ganz erheblich abweichen: Stand 21.3.2020 beim RKI 16.662, beim JHI dagegen 22.364 Infizierte. Zahl der Verstorbenen RKI 47, JHi 84. Was sagt man dazu? Die diversen Presseverlautbarungen zur Erklärung der Datenabweichungen sind ziemlich hilflos und schlicht falsch. Die Differenzen haben nichts mit zeitlicher Verzögerung zu tun.
Ich denke auch, dass die RKI-Daten seriöser sind, auch wenn mir die Software, auf das sich das RKI und mit Ihnen die Gesundheitsämter und Ministerien stützen, nicht die modernste zu sein scheint. Der Föderalismus ist in dieser Frage eindeutig ein Hindernis, was aber nicht sein müsste. In der Meldekette handschriftliche Formularerfassung und Weiterleitung per Fax zu nutzen ist eindeutig antiquiert. Antiquiert auch, dass in der gegenwärtigen Notsituation an Wochenenden die Datenmeldung aus den Gesundheitsämtern potentiell unvollständig ist.

----------


## Georg_

Auf der anderen Seite hat man ohne Johns-Hopkins keinen Überblick, wie sich die Infektion in etwa weltweit entwickelt. Dass unsere Nachrichtensendungen aber für Deutschland die Zahlen von Johns-Hopkins melden, wohl da diese höhere Infektionen für Deutschland melden, halte ich aber nicht für richtig.

In sieben europäischen Ländern starten jetzt Studien zu Medikamenten gegen den Coronavirus. Untersucht werden die üblichen Verdächtigen: Remdesivir, Lopinavir, Ritonavir und Hydroxychloroquin (sic!). Remdesivir ist derzeit noch nicht auf dem Markt erhältlich. Lopinavir (Kaletra) konnte kürzlich in einer Studie keine Wirkung zeigen, dass kann aber in neuen Studien anders sein.
https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Europa-...e21661394.html

----------


## buschreiter

Gerade eben (Welt live) endlich eine klare Aussage: Etliche Bundesländer haben noch keine Zahlen geliefert und werden das erst am Dienstag tun...hoch lebe der Föderalismus...zumindest in diesem Bereich ist er mMn nicht sinnvoll oder förderlich

----------


## hartmuth

Ich muß einfach nochmal ausholen. Hab so 'nen Hals..

Das Robert-Koch-Institut ist so etwas wie das datentechnische Rückgrat der Gesundheitsministerien in Bund und Land. Eine zentrale Datenerfassung im Sinne intergrierter Daten mit automatisierten Abläufen von unten nach oben gibt es nicht. Die Abbildung unserer föderalen Struktur auch in der Software hat diesen Weg verbaut.
So kommt es, dass das RKI keine zentrale und aussagefähig aufbereitete Fallzahlenentwicklung zu Corona bieten kann. Man schaue nur rein. Die täglichen Fallzahlen sind in den einzelnen Tagesberichten einzusehen, die als PTF abgelegt sind und als solche in einem Archiv abrufbar. Das Archiv endet mit den Daten vom 6. März... Da bietet das John-Hopkins-Institut mehr. 
Aber nicht nur fehlen zentrale Informationen zur Entwicklung der Fallzahlen. Dasselbe mit den Todesfallzahlen und den Genesungszahlen. Keine Auskunftsmöglichkeit über die Gesamtanzahl der Krankenhausbetten, der Intensivbetten oder der Beatmungsgeräte. Auch keine aktuellen Verweildauerinformationen. Dies sind wichtige Größen zur Berechnung der Kapazitätsgrenzen in den Krankenhäusern und bei welcher Fallzahl das System kollabiert.
Corona offenbart ein informationstechnologisches Desaster unseres Gesundheitswesens. Wer gestern bei Anne Will z.B. Sebastian Fiedler aufmerksam zugehört hat, durfte in seinem Plädoyer für ein fachübergreifendes Expertengremium erfahren, dass er dabei auch Informatiker für notwendig hält, „um Modelle für den weiteren Verlauf der Zahlen der Infizierten zu berechnen“.
Mich hat es fast vom Sofa gehauen, so zu erfahren, dass solche Simulationsmodelle offensichtlich gar nicht zum täglich genutzten Rüstzeug unserer Verantwortlichen gehören. Solange die Aktualität und die Vollständigkeit der Dateninformation nicht gewährleistet ist, wird es auch keine tagesaktuell operierenden Simulationsmodelle geben.  
Da kann ich gerne auch mein selbstgestricktes Excel-Modell mit über 20 Parametern zur Verfügung stellen. Das kann auf jeden Fall nachweisen, das eine statistische Abweichung von 4000 Infizierungsfällen heute in 3 Wochen eine Differenz von 50.000 Fällen und 3000 Toten ergeben kann. Es wirkt verheerend nach außen, wenn in den Nachrichten uneinheitliche Fallzahlen übermittelt werden, je nachdem ob vom RKI oder vom JHI. Das muß Verunsicherung schüren und Vertrauen untergraben. Schließlich sollen korrekte Zahlen das belegen, was draußen los ist.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Das ist jetzt online: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Und diese Erläuterungen fand ich unten:

Confirmed Cases and Deaths by Country, Territory, or Conveyance

The coronavirus COVID-19 is affecting 192 countries and territories around the world and 1 international conveyance (the Diamond Princess cruise ship harbored in Yokohama, Japan). The day is reset after midnight GMT+0.

The "New" columns for China display the previous day changes (as China reports after the day is over). For all other countries, the "New" columns display the changes for the current day while still in progress. 

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Und auf dieser Datenbasis entscheidet die Politik über Kontakt- und Ausgangssperren, plant Unterstützungsprogramme in Milliardenhöhe usw. Ob die Zahlen in Italien soviel genauer sind?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Aber immerhin Hoffnungsschimmer:

https://web.de/magazine/news/coronav...lacht-34542232

Harald

----------


## hartmuth

> Aber immerhin Hoffnungsschimmer:


Nein, Harald, leider nicht. Wie der Chef aus dieser seiner Zahlenreihe der letzten 4 Tage (10999 - 13957 - 16662 - 22672) meint, irgendwie einen Hoffnungsschimmer ableiten zu müssen, bleibt sein Geheimnis. Aber einen Trend der Abmilderung darf man tatsächlich nächste Woche erwarten. Mit einer Trendwende rechne ich allerdings nicht. Nachdem die Absperrungs- und Isolationsmaßnahmen in Italien nach 10 Tagen nur wenig Abmilderung brachten, hat die Contiregierung jetzt die Schließung der Fabriken angeordnet....

----------


## buschreiter

> Ich muß einfach nochmal ausholen. Hab so 'nen Hals..
> 
> Das Robert-Koch-Institut ist so etwas wie das datentechnische Rückgrat der Gesundheitsministerien in Bund und Land. Eine zentrale Datenerfassung im Sinne intergrierter Daten mit automatisierten Abläufen von unten nach oben gibt es nicht. Die Abbildung unserer föderalen Struktur auch in der Software hat diesen Weg verbaut.
> So kommt es, dass das RKI keine zentrale und aussagefähig aufbereitete Fallzahlenentwicklung zu Corona bieten kann. Man schaue nur rein. Die täglichen Fallzahlen sind in den einzelnen Tagesberichten einzusehen, die als PTF abgelegt sind und als solche in einem Archiv abrufbar. Das Archiv endet mit den Daten vom 6. März... Da bietet das John-Hopkins-Institut mehr. 
> Aber nicht nur fehlen zentrale Informationen zur Entwicklung der Fallzahlen. Dasselbe mit den Todesfallzahlen und den Genesungszahlen. Keine Auskunftsmöglichkeit über die Gesamtanzahl der Krankenhausbetten, der Intensivbetten oder der Beatmungsgeräte. Auch keine aktuellen Verweildauerinformationen. Dies sind wichtige Größen zur Berechnung der Kapazitätsgrenzen in den Krankenhäusern und bei welcher Fallzahl das System kollabiert.
> Corona offenbart ein informationstechnologisches Desaster unseres Gesundheitswesens. Wer gestern bei Anne Will z.B. Sebastian Fiedler aufmerksam zugehört hat, durfte in seinem Plädoyer für ein fachübergreifendes Expertengremium erfahren, dass er dabei auch Informatiker für notwendig hält, „um Modelle für den weiteren Verlauf der Zahlen der Infizierten zu berechnen“.
> Mich hat es fast vom Sofa gehauen, so zu erfahren, dass solche Simulationsmodelle offensichtlich gar nicht zum täglich genutzten Rüstzeug unserer Verantwortlichen gehören. Solange die Aktualität und die Vollständigkeit der Dateninformation nicht gewährleistet ist, wird es auch keine tagesaktuell operierenden Simulationsmodelle geben.  
> Da kann ich gerne auch mein selbstgestricktes Excel-Modell mit über 20 Parametern zur Verfügung stellen. Das kann auf jeden Fall nachweisen, das eine statistische Abweichung von 4000 Infizierungsfällen heute in 3 Wochen eine Differenz von 50.000 Fällen und 3000 Toten ergeben kann. Es wirkt verheerend nach außen, wenn in den Nachrichten uneinheitliche Fallzahlen übermittelt werden, je nachdem ob vom RKI oder vom JHI. Das muß Verunsicherung schüren und Vertrauen untergraben. Schließlich sollen korrekte Zahlen das belegen, was draußen los ist.


Ich denke (und hoffe inständig), dass dies auf einem grooooßen Blatt Papier aufgeschrieben wird unter der Überschrift: „Was wir nächstes mal besser machen können“.

----------


## MartinWK

Die VZ hat sich auf 4 Tage vergrößert. Sowohl nach den RKI-Zahlen als auch nach Johns-Hopkins kommen jeden Tag seit dem 19. etwa 3000 Infizierte hinzu (am Wochenende hat das RKI nicht korrekt aktualisiert, daher einmal knapp 2000 und heute 4000 notiert). Ich würde das schon als deutliche Abschwächung betrachten. Die Anzahl der Tests ist etwa ähnlich angestiegen wie die Anzahl der Infizierten (siehe https://www.stern.de/gesundheit/covi...t-9189186.html ), so daß dadurch kein gegenläufiger Trend konstruiert werden kann.

Eine Dunkelziffer gibt es natürlich und es ist nicht möglich, darüber eine seriöse Aussage zu machen. Deshalb WHO: testen, testen, testen. Modellrechnungen könnten sich auf Bewegungsprofile und Verhaltensanalysen stützen: die Ergebnisse dürften wenig erhellend sein, mangels seriöser Datenbasis.

Ein täglicher Zuwachs von 3000 oder vielleicht auch in Zukunft 6000 ist für das Gesundheitssystem kein Problem. Die beste Bekämpfung der Ausbreitung ist die Isolation - sie ist in jedem Fall wirksam und wir werden jeden Tag die Resultate sehen.

Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es das "*DIVI Inten*siv*re*gister":* https://www.divi.de/aktuelle-meldung...intensivbetten
Damit steht erstmalig eine bundesweite Datenbank für Intensivplätze zur Verfügung. Es sind demnach 4.800 Intensivplätze bereit für COVID-19-Patienten. Natürlich ist es ein Trauerspiel, dass selbst solche datenschutzmäßig harmlosen Daten bisher nicht zentral erhoben wurden, und ebenso, dass das RKI mit seinen Zahlen hinterherhinkt und sich die Forscher bzw. Johns-Hopkins die Zahlen zusammensuchen muß; statt "push" durch die Quelle erfolgt "pull" durch den Interessenten, so daß die Zahlen automatisch differieren, je nach Abrufdatum und Verfahren.

Weil man keine belastbaren Fakten hat (bzw. Journalisten diese nicht morgens im Posteingang finden - Recherche gibt es im Tagesgeschäft schon lange nicht mehr), ist die Folge, dass Kliniker als "Experten" im Fernsehen erklären, die Intensivstationen würden bereits am Limit arbeiten. Das mag für die jeweilige Person und deren Haus zutreffen, vor allem, wenn man den Regelbetrieb als Vergleich nimmt, mit 38-Stundenwoche, Meetings hier und da, Baumaßnahmen, Ausbildung von Pflegern und Ärzten usw. usf. Den Krankenhäusern wurden schon Zusagen gemacht, um ihre Einnahmeausfälle aus verschobenen überflüssigen Knie- und Hüftgelenksoperationen, sinnlos verlängerten künstlichen Beatmungen, überflüssigen Kaiserschnitten ( https://www.swr.de/odysso/wenn-operi...4q5/index.html ) zu ersetzen, von den ausländischen Selbstzahlern ganz zu schweigen. Und da beim SWR erwähnt: auch die vielen RPEs bei Niedrigrisiko-PCa. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere Schönheitschirurg oder Martinioperateur für eine Zeitlang die Abteilung wechseln?

Dass dann die Politiker nach Anhörung der Experten herumeiern wundert nicht.

Das föderale System sehe ich als großen Vorteil. Nicht so sehr, weil in Bayern alles ganz anders sein soll als anderswo, sondern weil es verschiedenen Ansichten und damit auch Handlungsweisen die Möglichkeit zur Diskussion und Bewährung gibt. Und aufgrund der Aufgabenteilung muss der Bund die Länder einbinden bzw. einen Konsens herbeiführen. Das bewahrt uns vor einem Boris Johnson, der große Töne spuckt und zentral entscheidet, und auch vor einem "Premier" Markus Söder, der den starken Mann gibt, denn er hat ja schon die Kanzlerkandidatur ab- und damit eigentlich angekündigt. Und langfristig hat es zu den Überkapazitäten an Kliniken und Betten geführt, die uns jetzt zugute kommen.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Martin,
danke für deine Ausführungen. Gefreut hat mich vor allem dein Hinweis zu einem zentralen Intensivbettenregister, das derzeit im Aufbau ist. Die Angaben auf der von dir verlinkten Seite entsprechen auch meinem Kenntnisstand. Ich gehe grob von 28.000 Intensivbetten aus, vielleicht 25.000 davon mit Beatmungsgeräten und zu 20% frei für Coronapatienten. Nach meinen Berechnungen, soweit ein bislang noch nicht erreichter Wachstumsfaktor von 1,1 in den nächsten zwei Wochen erreicht und gehalten werden kann, sind wir bei einem Infiziertenstand von 120.000 an der Grenze der Kapazität der Krankenhäuser. Da sind dann auch m. E. tägliche Zuwächse von über 6000 verkraftbar, denn die dann auch steigende Anzahl der täglich Genesenen wie auch der Verstorbenen rechnet sich dagegen. 
Auch ich rechne damit, dass im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen die getroffenen Maßnahmen Wirkung zeigen werden. Vorher konnte man keine essentielle Abflachung erwarten. Bei den RKI-Daten wie auch beim JHI kann ich entgegen deinen Feststellungen für die vergangenen 15 Tage keine auffällige Abnahme des exponentiellen Wachstums erkennen. Davor waren die Verdopplungszeiten kürzer, das ist richtig. Die Differenz kann man jedoch nicht auf Kontaktreduzierungen zurückführen, denn solche gab es vor 3 Wochen noch gar nicht. In der jetzigen konstanten Anstiegsphase ist tatsächlich bei den JHI-Daten (nicht beim RKI) ein kleiner Knick am letzten Samstag zu verzeichnen. Davon hatte ich schon berichtet gehabt. Die vorangegangenen Wachstumsraten von 1,2x bis 1,3x hatten sich auf 1,1x reduziert. Das blieb auch am heutigen Montag so und so ist durchaus ein Trend zu erkennen, der auch zu erklären ist: Vor 10 Tagen hatten u.a. Schulen und Kindergärten geschlossen und das öffentliche Bewußtsein war sensibilisiert. Wenn der RKI-Chef dies meinte mit der Abschwächung, okay, aber halt nicht belegbar mit seinen eigenen Daten.
Den Wochenend-Knick wie auch die konstanten exponentiellen Zuwächse sieht man gut im Schaubild, wenn man die logarithmische Darstellung anklickt: https://www.worldometers.info/corona...untry/germany/

Deine Ausführungen zum Föderalismus kann ich nur unterstützen.

----------


## buschreiter

Genau das gibt Hoffnung...anders derzeit noch in den USA! Ich bin froh, dass ein solch emotionsgeladenes Thema hier so rational angegangen wird! Wenn man sich in den sozialen Medien umschaut, erkennt man das eigentliche Problem...in der Krise zeigt sich der wahre Charakter!
LG
Achim

----------


## Lothar M

Zur Entwicklung eines Antikörper-Test beim Coronavirus:

https://www.spektrum.de/wissen/antik...nbaren/1714850

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Das Video mit Prof. Bhakdi ist hier in Beitrag #85 erwähnt worden. Er meinte, alle bisher ergriffenen Maßnahmen gegen das Corona-Virus seien falsch. Hier aber ein kritischer Bericht zu seinen Aussagen. Es sei eine Falschinformation, die stark verbreitet werde:
https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panor...hakdi-100.html

----------


## hartmuth

Guten Morgen in die Runde.
Ich hatte ja auch schon argumentiert, die hohe Corona-Sterberate in Italien habe auch mit der hohen Luftverschmutzung zu tun. So argumentiert auch Bhakdi, der sich angesichts des Geschehens auf eigenartig abstrusem Wege befindet. Dennoch meine ich, dass der Grad an Luftverschmutzung durchaus einen Einfluß hat. Dazu dürfte man nicht gesamtnationale Statistiken anschauen und vergleichen, sondern belastete mit unbelasteten Regionen.

Italien testet bekanntlich alle Verstorbenen auf Coronaviren und rechnet bei positivem Befund den Fall den an Corona Verstorbenen zu. Mit Sicherheit kommt es so zu einem overload in der Statistik, denn es ist wie bei uns PK-Patienten: Man kann auch an etwas Anderem sterben als an dem Krebs, auch wenn man ihn hat.
Die Todesrate in Italien beträgt derzeit 9,5%, die in Spanien 6,5%, beides Länder, in denen die stationäre Pflege kollabiert ist. Man darf deshalb die statistische Abweichung durch das Zuordnungsverfahren in Italien auf etwa 30% beziffern.

----------


## Reinhold2

> .in der Krise zeigt sich der wahre Charakter!


Nein, beim Klopapier raffen! ;-)

----------


## Michi1

Es ist halt so das hier in Deutschland dann alle nur noch an sich selber denken. Ein Gemeinsam gibt es nicht mehr. Es fällt nur in der normalen Zeit nicht so sehr auf. Im Arbeitsleben sagt man "Elbogengesellschaft"

----------


## MartinWK

> Italien testet bekanntlich alle Verstorbenen auf Coronaviren und rechnet bei positivem Befund den Fall den an Corona Verstorbenen zu. Mit Sicherheit kommt es so zu einem overload in der Statistik, denn es ist wie bei uns PK-Patienten: Man kann auch an etwas Anderem sterben als an dem Krebs, auch wenn man ihn hat.


Die Entwicklung in Italien und Spanien hat sicher zur Entscheidung für drastische Maßnahmen hier beigetragen - in der Sache hat das jedoch wenig Bedeutung: die Zahlen verschiedener Staaten sind schwer vergleichbar. Auch kulturelle Unterscheide mögen eine Rolle spielen: Küßchen auf beide Backen bei jeder Gelegenheit, Handkuß für den Priester, lautes und energisches Reden, usw. Aber das ist alles Spekulation und wird durch Isolation jetzt ohnehin vermieden.
Den Hinweis auf die Unsicherheit bei Todesursachen kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen, vielen Dank. Selbst wenn jetzt COVID-19 die Ursache ist, wäre so mancher 85-Jährige binnen einiger Monate an einer anderen Infektion oder seiner chronischen Erkrankung verstorben. Hilft ihm natürlich nichts, aber hilft, die Statistik kritisch zu lesen.

Hartmut, es ist gut, dass du dich mit den Zahlen/Fakten intensiv auseinander setzt.

----------


## obelix

Auch das Robert-Koch-Institut zählt jeden Verstorbenen, bei dem Corona festgestellt wurde, in dieser Statistik. Ob hauptsächlich eine andere Ursache für das Versterben verantwortlich war, spielt aktuell (noch) keine Rolle.

----------


## Mikael

> Das Video mit Prof. Bhakdi ist hier in Beitrag #85 erwähnt worden. Er meinte, alle bisher ergriffenen Maßnahmen gegen das Corona-Virus seien falsch. Hier aber ein kritischer Bericht zu seinen Aussagen. Es sei eine Falschinformation, die stark verbreitet werde:
> https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panor...hakdi-100.html


Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für den Link. Exakt das, was viele (auch hier) vermutet haben.

Grüße,
Michael

----------


## Mikael

> Es ist halt so das hier in Deutschland dann alle nur noch an sich selber denken. Ein Gemeinsam gibt es nicht mehr. Es fällt nur in der normalen Zeit nicht so sehr auf. Im Arbeitsleben sagt man "Elbogengesellschaft"


Ja, soweit leider richtig. Ist aber nicht spezifisch für Deutschland, sondern derzeit überall in der westlichen Welt zu beobachten.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Die Ruhe vor dem perfekten Sturm
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.rubikon.news/artikel/die...erfekten-sturm

Harald

----------


## Mikael

> *Die Ruhe vor dem perfekten Sturm
> *



Heidewitzka... "rubikon.news" ist Aluhut in Reinkultur. Verschwörungstheorien Galore. Dasss ausgerechnet der längst widerlegte Wodarg dort als Quelle missbraucht wird, verwundert nicht.

Bitte lesen, "*Die gefährlichen Falschinformationen des Wolfgang Wodarg*": https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...4-2ebe7aa6c270

----------


## hartmuth

> Es ist halt so das hier in Deutschland dann alle nur noch an sich selber denken. Ein Gemeinsam gibt es nicht mehr. Es fällt nur in der normalen Zeit nicht so sehr auf. Im Arbeitsleben sagt man "Elbogengesellschaft"


Hui, Michi, jetzt bist aber du auf einmal der Pessimist (grins)!
Ich denke, dass die große Mehrheit - nicht nur in Deutschland - sich durchaus solidarisch verhält. Negative Verhaltensweisen fallen schnell auf und sind in den Schlagzeilen, auch wenn nur ein schwindender Prozentsatz die Regeln verletzt. Beim Klopapier kommt hinzu, dass hier auch ein Ansteckungseffekt wirkt. Man wird unsicher, ob nicht doch was dran ist.  Und wenn ich als Nichthamsterer feststelle, dass ich Klopapier benötige und im Regal finde ich keines mehr, kaufe ich bei nächsten Mal, wenn wieder Nachschub da ist, lieber 2 Pakete. 
Merke: Selbst wenn es schlimm kommen sollte, die Supermärkte werden immer offen haben und die Versorgung mit Gütern des täglichen Verbrauchs ist auf jeden Fall gewährleistet. Hie und da kann es Engpässe wegen stockender Lieferzufuhr geben.

----------


## Michi1

Hartmuth, ich bin Realist. Da ich ja zu den gehöre, die aufpassen müssen, kann ich ja nur drüber berichten was mir gesagt wird oder in den Medien höre. Ich bin nur selber um 7 Uhr früh in Geschäfte gefahren und hab leere Regale gesehen.

----------


## hartmuth

> *Die Ruhe vor dem perfekten Sturm
> *


Harald, du hast sicherlich keine böse Absicht damit verfolgt. Aber einen Link auf ein Magazin der Schweizer Rechtsaußen hier unkommentiert einzustellen ist nicht okay. Mikael hat das Richtige entgegnet.

Will nur ein paar Beisoiele aufgreifen, wie gearbetet wird. Im Artikel liest man z.B.:



> „_Ich kenne nur einen Erreger“, sagte der Leiter des Robert Koch-Instituts, Prof. Lothar Wieler, an einem kürzlichen Pressebriefing, „das ist die Maul- und Klauenseuche bei Wiederkäuern, die bei jedem Tier, das infiziert ist, eine klinische Symptomatik hat“. Es besteht also keine Kausalität zwischen Virus und Krankheit, sondern eine Korrelation, eine statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit mit hoher Unschärfe._


Prof. Wieler sagt etwas völlig Korrektes. Er hebt damit hervor, dass auch beim Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 nicht alle Ansteckungen zu Symptomatiken führen. Der Artikelautor deutet die Aussageabsicht um und wertet sie als Beleg, dass _keine Kausalität zwischen Virus und Krankheit_ bestehe. Ganz schön dreist.

Auch das Beispiel des Kreuzfahrtschiffes „Diamont Pricess“ wird herangezogen, um über eine Hochrechnung und Projizierung auf die Bevölkerung der USA zu behaupten, auf dieser „Insel“ seien die Mortalitätsraten niedriger als bei einer normalen Grippe. Jedoch: Nach Auftreten des Virus auf dem Schiff wurde sofort gestestet und wurden Quarantänemaßnahmen eingeleitet, so dass sich „nur“ 712 Personen der 3711 Mitglieder infizierten. Dieser entscheidende Aspekt wird verschwiegen. Die Anzahl der Verstorbenen auf dem Schiff hat sich inzwischen auch von 7 auf 10 (Todesrate 1,4%) erhöht und noch immer gelten z.Zt. 15 Personen als kritische Fälle.
Man will ja beweisen, „_die Corona-Pandemie ist demnach eine relativ normale Erscheinung_“ und wir hätten es „_mit einer Hysterie, einer Panik ohne vernünftige Grundlage zu tun_“.

Zum Glück werden wir von solchen Wahrheitspredigern mit Erlöserdrang nicht regiert...

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Harald, du hast sicherlich keine böse Absicht damit verfolgt. Aber einen Link auf ein Magazin der Schweizer Rechtsaußen hier unkommentiert einzustellen ist nicht okay. Mikael hat das Richtige entgegnet.


Ja, Hartmut, ich war wohl etwas blauäugig und hatte den langen in Rede stehenden Artikel nur überflogen. Mikael hat hervorragend und schnell reagiert. Vielen Dank an Mikael. 




> ist Aluhut in Reinkultur.


Das kannte ich auch nicht. Selbst mit fast 87 Jahren lernt man immer noch etwas dazu.

Zur Ehrenrettung des Aluhuts:

https://www.zeit.de/kultur/2017-06/v...lturgeschichte

In der Tat hätte sogar mir beim aufmerksamen Lesen auffallen müssen, dass da bewußt in die falsche Richtung argumentiert wurde.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Michi: 


> Es ist halt so das hier in Deutschland dann alle nur noch an sich selber denken. Ein Gemeinsam gibt es nicht mehr. Es fällt nur in der normalen Zeit nicht so sehr auf. Im Arbeitsleben sagt man "Elbogengesellschaft"


Widerspruch, lieber Michi.
Nur wenige Länder haben so viele Ehrenamtliche, wie wir in unserem Staat.
Missgunst und Egoismus wird es immer geben. Die Mehrheit steht aber auf der guten Seite.
Ich bin auch so ein guter Mensch. helfe aber nur meinen Landsleuten. 

Nun habe ich mich doch tatsächlich gestern selbst erwischt, dass ich auch gehamstert habe.
Es ist ja so, wenn verbreitet wird, dass Würste im Glas knapp werden, packt man sich ein Glas in den Einkaufswagen, obwohl zu Hause noch 2 Gläser stehen.
So verhält es sich wohl auch mit dem WC Papier.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich habe hier noch 2 FFP3 Masken liegen. Die waren eigentlich mal für die Heizkörperlackierung gedacht.
Ich werde diese nun anders verwenden, aber nicht damit zu meinem Arzt fahren.
Der würde mich wohl als Egoisten einstufen, weil die Masken ja gerade in den Praxen benötigt werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Harald,




> Ja, Hartmut, ich war wohl etwas blauäugig und hatte den langen in Rede stehenden Artikel nur überflogen. Mikael hat hervorragend und schnell reagiert. Vielen Dank an Mikael.


Ach wo, alles gut! Dazu sind wir ja alle hier, um die Lesbarkeit aufrecht zu erhalten! :-)

----------


## obelix

> Es ist halt so das hier in Deutschland dann alle nur noch an sich selber denken. Ein Gemeinsam gibt es nicht mehr. Es fällt nur in der normalen Zeit nicht so sehr auf. Im Arbeitsleben sagt man "Elbogengesellschaft"


ich sehe und empfinde dies lange nicht so negativ. Mag u. a. daran liegen, dass mein Glas immer halbvoll ist. Hoffentlich kann ich diese Einstellung halten.

----------


## ursus47

> Es ist halt so das hier in Deutschland dann alle nur noch an sich selber denken. Ein Gemeinsam gibt es nicht mehr. Es fällt nur in der normalen Zeit nicht so sehr auf. Im Arbeitsleben sagt man "Elbogengesellschaft"


Jetzt kommen nach und nach die Verboten und Regulierungen mit Strafen, wie ich sie schon vor einigen Tagen gefordert habe und dafür zu übelst als NAZI beschimpf wurde.

----------


## obelix

> NAZI


du wiederholst das - für mich - zu häufig. Wie oft noch? Nach meinen Beobachtungen hat dich hier niemand als "Nazi" bezeichnet. Deine damalige Aussage empfand ich allerdings daneben. Dafür benötigt es keinen Nazi.

Ich denke, die meisten von uns haben andere _Sorgen_ als sich gegenseitig zu beschimpfen.

Nicht für Ungut!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Jens,

einmal mehr möchte ich Dir zustimmen, und zwar sowohl zu dem, was daneben lag, als auch zu den von Dir kritisierten Wiederholungen.

Viele Grüße

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Ja klar dass Du noch was zum Besten geben musst.
Traurig aber war

----------


## hartmuth

> Jetzt kommen nach und nach die Verboten und Regulierungen mit Strafen, wie ich sie schon vor einigen Tagen gefordert habe und dafür zu übelst als NAZI beschimpf wurde.


Mensch Urs, was soll das? Dich hat niemand als Nazi beschimpft. Das kannst du nicht belegen. Also laß solche Anschuldigungen.
Das bringt unnötig Gezänke und das will keiner.

----------


## Mikael

> Jetzt kommen nach und nach die Verboten und Regulierungen mit Strafen, wie ich sie schon vor einigen Tagen gefordert habe und dafür zu übelst als NAZI beschimpf wurde.


Ganz falsch, Urs. Die Bezeichnung "Nazi" kam von niemandem in Deine Richtung. Zudem warst Du derjenige, der diesen Stein ins Rollen brachte, indem Du einen Link (inzwischen dankenswerterweise gelöscht, Hartmut und ich haben's aber noch gelesen und entsprechend kommentiert) zu einem AFD-Hetzblättchen hier gepostet hast, nach welchem die Migranten die Hauptschuld am Coronavirus haben.

So war's. Die Opferrolle steht Dir demnach nicht so gut.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## buschreiter

Hier ein Artikel zu dem Problem mit der Statistik des RKI: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...3-ff43e5e8abd6

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Achim,

mein Browser meckert beim Aufruf des Spiegels.
Hie die bessere Alternative:
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...-Grafiken.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, du siehst alles vielleicht durch die rosa Brille. Dazu möchte ich sagen mir ist auch schon von mehreren Seiten Hilfe angeboten worden. Wenn ich aber seh das bei uns in allen, wirklich allen, Geschäften leere Regale sehe dann glaube ich nicht mehr ganz nur ans Gute.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi,

vielleicht sind wir Schleswig-Holsteiner nur bescheidener.
Was brauchst du denn? Soll ich dir ein Fresspaket zusenden?  :Blinzeln: 
Ich habe bereits seit 30 Jahren immer einen 4 Wochen-Vorrat gelagert.
Hauptsächlich Alkohol, Zigaretten und Küchenrolle.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nein, hier ist noch fast alles zu haben, auch WC Papier.
Bei REAL musst du aber ab dem 2. Paket einen Preiszuschlag zahlen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Nachdem meine Frau im 4. Anlauf WC Papier bekommen hat fehlt uns nicht mehr, obwohl kein Vorrat angelegt ist. Ich selber glaube auch immer noch ans Gute. Aber momentan sehe ich viel anderes. Obwohl es in Bayern immer ein wenig strenger gehandhabt wird.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel von „Technology Review“ zur Entwicklung von Antikörpertests:

https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Blu...g-4686900.html

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hier ein Artikel von Technology Review zur Entwicklung von Antikörpertests:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Blu...g-4686900.html
> 
> Lothar



Hab Dank Lothar für diesen Link. 

*Aber Corona-Krise trifft Pharmahändler Phoenix
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-morgen_artikel,-wirtschaft-corona-krise-trifft-pharmahaendler-phoenix-_arid,1621702.html

*Und Corona verläuft unterschiedlich stark.
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1621692.html

Harald

----------


## MartinWK

> Nachdem meine Frau im 4. Anlauf WC Papier bekommen hat fehlt uns nicht mehr, obwohl kein Vorrat angelegt ist.


Die klassischen "Gebildeten" sind besser dran. Jeden Tag eine Zeitung auf Papier ins Haus und einmal die Woche "Die Zeit" erspart nicht nur das Klicken auf "News"-links mit vielen bunten Bildchen und hektischen Formulierungen sondern auch das Hamstern von Klopapier.
(Hinweis: "Der Spiegel" - Bildzeitung der Gebildeten/Intellektuellen - taugt noch nicht einmal dafür).

----------


## Michi1

Dann bist du nicht mehr ganz auf dem Laufenden. Wie soll man das Tablet dazu hernehmen? So lesen die "Gebildeten" ihre Zeitungen und brauchen dann kein Papier entsorgen.

----------


## tritus59

Aber bitte weder das Tablet noch das Zeitungspapier danach hinunterspülen, sondern im Abfallsack entsorgen. Da wurde auch schon gewarnt, dass ganz schnell der Abfluss verstopft werden kann. Dann hat man denn den Dreck.

----------


## MartinWK

Tritus, danke für den praktischen Hinweis! Michi hat allerdings vermutlich nicht andeuten wollen, dass er sein Tablet anstelle Klopapier einsetzt.

Michi: Ich sprach extra von den "klassischen" Gebildeten. Einige davon sind so alt, dass sie sich noch an Zeiten erinnern, als Zeitungen das Klopapier ersetzen mußten.

An alle (zur Beruhigung): ich habe gerade mal die Angebote eines unserer Onlinelieferanten für Büro- und Hygieneartikel angesehen. Jumborollen (ab 25cm Durchmesser) und Einzelblatt sind online sofort lieferbar, zu den üblichen Preisen. Nur bei den kleinen Rollen beginnt es mit 5 Tagen Lieferzeit.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,

*Einige davon sind so alt, dass sie sich noch an Zeiten erinnern, als Zeitungen das Klopapier ersetzen mußten.

*da gehöre ich auch dazu,Plumsklo hinten im Hof neben dem Schweinestall.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## tritus59

> Tritus, danke für den praktischen Hinweis! Michi hat allerdings vermutlich nicht andeuten wollen, dass er sein Tablet anstelle Klopapier einsetzt.


 Na ja, dann kennt ihr alle noch nicht die vielseitigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten von Tablets, Handy und Co.
Sehr zu empfehlen ist die Klopapier App. Leider erst für Android Geräte verfügbar.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Michi: Ich sprach extra von den "klassischen" Gebildeten. Einige davon sind so alt, dass sie sich noch an Zeiten erinnern, als Zeitungen das Klopapier ersetzen mußten.


Doch, kennen wir,  aus der alten Nachkriegszeit von der Mutter.

Danke Heinrich, dass du dazu beiträgst, dass der tread wieder "lustiger" wird.
Eigendlich wollte ich auch nur von dem "Stuss" ablenken.
Ist gelungen! . . .  falls nicht irgendeiner wieder Blödsinn schreibt, und sich wo möglich noch rechtfertigen möchte.
Wir sind in einer Ausnahmesituation. Die Parteizugehörigkeit können wir später klären, falls wir vorher nicht "entlassen"  (gesperrt) werden.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Na ja, dann kennt ihr alle noch nicht die vielseitigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten von Tablets, Handy und Co.
> Sehr zu empfehlen ist die Klopapier App. Leider erst für Android Geräte verfügbar.



Und man muss zuvor noch den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehen.

----------


## Barnold

> _Einige davon sind so alt, dass sie sich noch an Zeiten erinnern, als Zeitungen das Klopapier ersetzen mußten._


Da kann ich noch eine garantiert umweltfreundliche Variante ergänzen: Huflattichblätter. Kann man gleich auf der Wiese liegen lassen. 

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo arnold,

das habe ich nun nicht richtig verstanden.
trinkst du vorher einen tee davon, oder umgekehrt?  :L&auml;cheln: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huflattich

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Hartmut, 
das kannst Du in dem von Dir verlinkten Wikipediaartikel finden: 


> Wanderers Klopapier


 Falls Du vorher Tee daraus zubereitest, wird das Blatt etwas geschmeidiger ;-)

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Lothar M

Coronavirus: Die französische Regierung genehmigt und reguliert die Verschreibung von Chloroquine:

In einem am Donnerstag veröffentlichten Dekret genehmigt und überwacht die Regierung, wie vom Gesundheitsminister Olivier Véran angekündigt, dass "Hydroxychloroquin und die Kombination Lopinavir / Ritonavir unter der Verantwortung eines Arztes verschrieben, abgegeben und verabreicht werden können  für Patienten mit Covid-19 ".


 Dies muss "in den für sie zuständigen Gesundheitseinrichtungen sowie für die Fortsetzung ihrer Behandlung, sofern ihr Zustand dies zulässt, und mit Genehmigung des Erstverschreibers zu Hause" erfolgen.


 Maßnahmen, die es daher ermöglichen, diese umstrittene Behandlung zu verschreiben, abgesehen von der für ein Arzneimittel normalerweise wesentlichen Genehmigung für das Inverkehrbringen.  Sie basieren auf der am Dienstag veröffentlichten Stellungnahme des Hohen Rates für öffentliche Gesundheit (HSCP), in der erklärt wird, dass "derzeit keine Daten vorliegen, die die Verwendung einer nicht protokollierten Hydroxychloroquin-Prophylaxe von in Betracht ziehen könnten  Covid-19. "  "Bei Anzeichen von Ernsthaftigkeit kann eine Behandlung in Betracht gezogen werden: Verwendung in diesem Zusammenhang eines Moleküls mit erwarteter antiviraler Wirkung (feste Kombination Lopinavir Ritonavir oder sogar Remdesivir in den schwersten Fällen) oder in Abwesenheit von Hydroxychloroquin  ", spezifiziert die Meinung der HSCP.


 Prävention im Falle eines möglichen Mangels


 In dem Dekret ist nicht festgelegt, wie der Gesundheitsminister in einer Pressekonferenz sagte, dass diese Genehmigung nur "auf schwerwiegende Fälle" beschränkt wäre.


 Die Ausgabe von Plaquenil, einem aus Chloroquin gewonnenen Arzneimittel, unterliegt nun diesem Dekret, das insbesondere seine Ausfuhr verbietet.  Um die Patienten, die es benötigen, zu "schützen" und das Risiko einer Unterbrechung ihrer Behandlung aufgrund von Verschreibungen "ohne Begründung" zu vermeiden, so Dr. Dominique Martin, Generaldirektor des ANSM, das Dekret  sieht insbesondere die Beschränkung der Abgabe von Plaquenil in Apotheken auf seine strengen medizinischen Indikationen (rheumatoide Arthritis, Lupus und zur Vorbeugung von Lucitis - Allergien gegen die Sonne) vor.


 Die Gesundheitsbehörden sagten am Dienstag, dass es "keinen Mangel" an Medikamenten auf Chloroquinbasis gebe, aber die Verbände chronisch Kranker seien durch Verzögerungen bei der Entbindung alarmiert, weil sie befürchteten, ihre Behandlung nicht fortsetzen zu können.

https://www.bfmtv.com/sante/coronavi...e-1882787.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“:

https://www.spektrum.de/wissen/wirke...-schon/1700384

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hab Dank Lothar!

*Corona-Krise in Frankreich: 16-Jährige bei Paris gestorben
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.merkur.de/welt/coronavir...-13629411.html

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*"Noch ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm"
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...-rki-1.4858457

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Test weist Antikörper im Blut nach
*
Leider nicht vollständig:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1622533.html

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Frankreich: Warnendes Vorbild
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1622580.html

Harald

----------


## carloso

Mit den Tests bin ich gar nicht zufrieden, war letzten Samstag bei Drive -In beim Test aber bis heute weder einen Anruf noch ein Schreiben bekommen vielleicht bin ich auch Negativ und deshalb bekommen wir keine Nachricht finde es zwar nicht gut den das ist doch eine Nervliche Belastung und man ist ja eingesperrt da man in dieser Zeit nicht raus darf.
Vielleicht sind sie auch verloren gegangen diese Teströhrchen ? ist ja schon passiert das 200 test verloren gingen. Anrufen kann man ja auch nicht und es wäre ja auch eine Belastung für die die Telefonstelle.
Sonst geht es meiner Frau und mir gut ein wenig Husten und sonst keine Auffälligkeiten hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. 

Gruß Karl

----------


## Lothar M

Der Lungeninformationsdienst gibt nützliche Ratschläge zur Coronaviruspandemie, auch hinsichtlich Prävention:

https://www.lungeninformationsdienst...men/index.html

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Bei uns wird zwar ein Bringdienst angeboten für Ältere aber ich finde es dann doof, wenn man beim Metzger nicht mehr das Fleisch selber aussuchen kann. Es wird gleich um 7 Uhr eingekauft mit großen Abstand zu anderen und wenn man wieder zu Hause ist dann sofort die Hände desinfiziert.So glaube ich bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.

----------


## Stefan1

> Bei uns wird zwar ein Bringdienst angeboten für Ältere aber ich finde es dann doof, wenn man beim Metzger nicht mehr das Fleisch selber aussuchen kann.


. . . und zehn andere hatten das Fleischstück schon in der Hand und Geld wahrscheinlich auch . . .

ich hole auch beim Bäcker kein Brot mehr, was durch mehrere Hände ging und schneiden sollen sie das dann auch und Geld wird gewechselt, ne muß ich in dieser Zeit bei meiner Krankheit NICHT haben.
Ist meine persönliche Meinung.

----------


## Michi1

Glaubst du das bei Braten ein Virus überlebt. Ich werde deswegen auch kein eingeschweißtes Fleisch mit Schutzgas vom Supermarkt kaufen. Frisch ist was anderes.

----------


## hartmuth

Ich mal wieder und wie immer mit viel Text. Hoffe es nervt nicht, aber mich drängt es dazu.

Zu Wochenanfang war ich noch einigermaßen zuversichtlich. Dem Trend nach schien eine Wachstumsrate der Neuinfizierten mit Faktor 1,11 möglich und ich konnte schreiben:



> Nach meinen Berechnungen, soweit ein bislang noch nicht erreichter Wachstumsfaktor von 1,1 in den nächsten zwei Wochen erreicht und gehalten werden kann, sind wir bei einem Infiziertenstand von 120.000 an der Grenze der Kapazität der Krankenhäuser. Da sind dann auch m. E. tägliche Zuwächse von über 6000 verkraftbar, denn die dann auch steigende Anzahl der täglich Genesenen wie auch der Verstorbenen rechnet sich dagegen.


Das war leider sehr optimistisch formuliert und ich bin mittlerweile wieder im Alarmmodus. Gestern hatten wir einen Anstieg um 6615 Neuzugänge. Das sind mehr als Italien bislang je an einem Tag hatte. Die Wachstumsrate stieg auf 1,18. Ich habe mal mit Faktor 1,15 weitergerechnet. Danach werden wir im Laufe der nächsten Woche die 100.000- Marke überschreiten bei täglich ca. 9.000 Neuerkrankungen. Bei 20% Hospitalisierten müssen die Krankenhäuser täglich jeden Tag 1.800 neue Patienten verkaften, davon an die 400 in die Intensivstationen. Italienische Horrorszenarien stehen unmittelbat bevor. In Straßburg bei unseren französischen Freunden müssen bereits Sonderzüge die Patienten in andere Landesteile transportieren und sie sortieren die Alten aus...

In Italien scheint sich der Wachstumsfaktor als Folge der dortigen Abriegelungs- und Aussperrmaßnahmen vor 2 Wochen bei 1,08 eingependelt zu haben (seit 4 Tagen konstant). Dies verlangsamte den Anstieg, ist aber immernoch ein Anstieg und die entscheidende Rechnung (Anzahl Neuzugänge minus Gestorbene minus Genesene) zeigt leider keinen Rückgang.
Was, wenn die bei uns getroffenen Maßnahmen auch nur unzureichend wirken? Die jetzigen Rufe nach Lockerung der restriktiven Maßnahmen scheinen überhaupt nichts verstanden zu haben von der tatsächlichen Lage. Traumtänzer. Schauen wir nach. Die Einschränkungsmaßnahmen vom letzten Wochenende dürften erst ab Wochenende 4./5. April wirken. Dann haben wir, die jetzige Entwicklung hochgerechnet, ca. 100.000 bis 120.000 Infizierte im Land.
Von diesem Ausgangsstand mit 1,08 Wachstumsfaktor weitersimuliert, würden wir steigend täglich 10.000 bis hin zu 15.000 Neuerkrankungen verbuchen können! Ich möchte die möglichen Szenarien nicht ausmalen. Wir alle müssen hoffen, dass die jetzigen Restriktionen nicht nur einen Faktor 1,08 bringen. Dass sich jetzt zeigt, dass unser Klinikpersonal nichteinmal mit genügend Schutzkleidung ausgerüstet ist und die Frage von Mundschutz offensichtlich und undurchdacht gehandhabt wurde, macht sprachlos.
Würde mich über Kommentare freuen.

----------


## Michi1

Gestern ist eine Tabelle im TV gezeigt worden und es wurde gesagt das die Neuangestecken sich ja schon vor ca. 14 Tagen angesteckt haben. Da war noch keine Kontaktsperre. Eine Zahl, ob die hilft, kann man erst in einer Woche aussagen. Also abwarten und Tee trinken. Aber zu Hause.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Würde mich über Kommentare freuen.


Danke Hartmut,
für die Weitergabe deines Gedankenspiels. Sehr gut, wie ich finde.
Das passt dann auch mit den Gedanken der Ethikkommission zusammen, die schnell alles zu Papier gebracht hat.
Gestorben wird früher. Insbesondere die älteren Menschen sind betroffen.

Dennoch, Brigitte und ich lassen uns nicht testen, solange es nicht angeordnet wird.
Es bringt nicht viel, da es noch kein Mittelchen gegen den Virus gibt.
Außerdem gibt es bei den Tests Probleme, wenn sich der Virus nicht mehr im Hals, sondern in der Lunge befindet. Dann wäre er negativ.
Ein normaler Test, den es in der Apotheke gibt, kann die Antikörper feststellen.
Wäre es eine Alternative?
Vielleicht haben wir den Virus bereits seit Februar hinter uns.
Wir hatten beide die Grippe. Brigitte sogar eine Lungenentzündung.
Antibiotika waren nicht erfolgreich.

Trotzdem werden wir natürlich alle sicherheitsrelevanten Maßnahmen befolgen.
Wir haben uns einer freiwilligen Quarantäne unterzogen.
Ich gehe nur noch mit FFP3 Maske und Einmalhandschuhen einkaufen.
Brigittes Drang zum Shopping wurde unterbunden.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Michi und Stefan, wir kaufen zurzeit kein frisches Fleisch.
Ob verpackt oder frisch, da kann man auch mal drauf verzichten.
Wir machen uns mehr Sorgen um das Hundefutter.
Hier ist plötzlich alles ausverkauft.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Heute war ich zur PSA Kontrolle in meiner Praxis.
Schreck lass nach . . . .
Das Team war völlig normal.
Niemand hatte Schutzmasken auf dem Gesicht.
Ich kam mir mit meiner abc Ausrüstung, die ich nur um die Schulter hatte, blöd vor.
ABC heißt: Atom, Chemie, Biologische Abwehr.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

> Gestern ist eine Tabelle im TV gezeigt worden und es wurde gesagt das die Neuangestecken sich ja schon vor ca. 14 Tagen angesteckt haben. Da war noch keine Kontaktsperre. Eine Zahl, ob die hilft, kann man erst in einer Woche aussagen. Also abwarten und Tee trinken. Aber zu Hause.


Michi, danke für deine Antwort.
Die 14 Tage sind zu hoch gegriffen. Die Spanne der Inkubationszeit wird von Experten mit 3 - 15 Tage angegeben. Man wird im Laufe der nächsten Woche eine Tendenz sehen. Das wird uns ja richtigerweise gesagt. Meine Berechnungen haben ja gerade den Verzögerungseffekt mit einberechnet. Das jetzige Wachstum wirkt noch bis nächste Woche relativ ungebremst. Und genau unter Berücksichtigung des Verzögerungseffektes hatten wir gestern nicht nur die registrierten Infizierten mit nahezu 44.000 (nach JHI), sondern nach meinem Modell mit 6 Tagen Inkubationszeit tatsächlich ca. 100.000.  Diese werden wir gegen Ende nächster Woche in der Statistik sehen.
Nochmal hinzugerechnet werden muß eine Dunkelziffer, die mal mit Faktor 3, mal mit 5 oder 10 angegeben wird, also im günstigsten Fall heute wahrscheinlich 300.000 Infizierte im Land. Ich wollte, ich könnte mein Modell einstampfen.
Nicht einer unserer Verantwortlichen wagt es, Zahlen zu nennen. Das würde die verbreitete Verunsicherung helfen abbauen und auch Wolkenkuckucksheimdebatten vermeiden.

----------


## hartmuth

> Heute war ich zur PSA Kontrolle in meiner Praxis.
> Schreck lass nach . . . .
> Das Team war völlig normal.
> Niemand hatte Schutzmasken auf dem Gesicht.
> Ich kam mir mit meiner abc Ausrüstung, die ich nur um die Schulter hatte, blöd vor.
> ABC heißt: Atom, Chemie, Biologische Abwehr.


Lieber Namensvetter, danke für das Lob. In meiner Nachbarschaft leben einige alte Frauen, die Männer lange verstorben, täglich kommt eine Pflegekraft oder auch die Kinder. Nicht einer mit Schutzmaske!? Unglaublich.
Macht's alle gut. Laßt euch nicht unterkriegen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Würde mich über Kommentare freuen.


Ja Hartmut,
ich verstehe, dass du mein Post nicht so verstehst, als wäre es die Erfüllung  deines Lebens
Alles gut, danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit!

Vielleicht sind ja die Menschen, wie Brigitte und ich, etwas besser gestellt.
Keine Ahnung!?
Es ist so, wie beim PCa.
Keiner weiß genau, was wir nun machen müssen, um zu überleben.

Na ja, ist egal . . .
Wir haben uns fast nie von einer Taktik beeinflussen lassen.
Wir wissen, dass das Leben endlich ist.
Dank dieses Forums haben viele ihr Leben verlängern können!

Gruss
Hartmut

BTM: Schreibe bitte weiter, auch wenn viele deine Postings erschrecken.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Triage-Regeln in der Corona-Krise 
*
bitte lesen: 

https://www.t-online.de/gesundheit/k...wer-nicht.html

Harald

----------


## hartmuth

@hartmut
Lieber Hartmut, 
ich habe all die Jahre deinen Witz kennenlernen dürfen. Laß ihn dir nicht nehmen.
Ich hoffe, du hast deine ABC-Schutzausrüstung nicht auch noch beim Kochen an. Die olivgrüne Farbe und das martialische Aussehen passen nämlich nicht in eine heutige moderne Küche....

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja lieber Hartmut, da achte ich drauf, wenn ich in der Küche stehe.
Hast du denn auch die vielen Autofahrer bei deiner Recherche berücksichtigt, die sich im Autokino anstecken könnten?  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich bin ein Autokino-Fan.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich gehe nur noch mit FFP3 Maske und Einmalhandschuhen einkaufen.
> abc Ausrüstung, die ich nur um die Schulter hatte, blöd vor.
> ABC heißt: Atom, Chemie, Biologische Abwehr.
>  Gruss
> hartmut


. . . Bild hartmut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Lothar M

Coronavirus zwingt Krebsforschung in die Warteschleife, ein Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“:


https://www.spektrum.de/news/coronav...hleife/1716296

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Coronavirus - Bilder aus aller Welt:*

https://web.de/magazine/panorama/bes...ahmen-32210390

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Die Coronaviren werden bei 60° abgetötet. Warum soll ich dann kein Fleisch kaufen? Und auch nur beim Metzger. Was für ein Massentierhaltungsfleisch in den Verpackungen ist, will ich gar nicht wissen.  Das Fleisch vom Metzger ist regional. Das ist mir wichtig. BIO muss nicht sein, das kann keiner beweisen da es nicht messbar ist.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Helping Hands: BASF weitet Belieferung mit Hand-Desinfektionsmittel schrittweise auf weitere
 Bereiche des Gesundheitswesens in der Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar aus 
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.basf.com/global/de/who-w.../p-20-172.html

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen lieber Michi,

Nichts gegen Fleisch. Bei der Zubereitung könntest du ja Handschuhe tragen, damit der Virus nicht vor dem Brutzeln übertragen wird.

Mein Gedanke, Brigitte und ich könnten die Krankheit vielleicht bereits gehabt haben, hat sich wohl zerschlagen.
https://web.de/magazine/news/coronav...cov-2-34558236




> Hamburg/Heidelberg.Das Universitätsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf (UKE) will ab diesem Freitag einen Test verwenden, der Antikörper gegen das neue Coronavirus erkennt. Damit lässt sich eine überstandene Infektion nachweisen


Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es diesen Test für ca. 70 Euro bereits in unserer Apotheke. Er soll aber sehr ungenau sein.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Da ich selber ja nichts zubereite, ich bin nur zum Essen da, brauche ich keine Handschuhe.

----------


## Lothar M

Sehr interessanter Artikel in der Süddeutschen Zeitung:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhe...nder-1.4859225

Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

> Sehr interessanter Artikel in der Süddeutschen Zeitung:
> 
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhe...nder-1.4859225
> 
> Lothar


Das war bei der spanischen Grippe genauso. Die 30-50 jährigen mit einem sehr starken Immunsystem waren bei der Mortalität am weitesten vorne. Kann biologisch auch erklärt werden.
LG
Achim

----------


## Mikael

Zum Thema "Klatschen für Pflegekräfte auf dem Balkon". Eine Schwester sagt "Ihr könnt Euch Euren Applaus sonstwohin stecken!" 

https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/coro..._11824108.html

Ich kann's verstehen...

----------


## hartmuth

Die Kanzlerin hat sich vorgewagt und eine Verdopplungszeit von 10 Tage als Ziel genannt, „wenn unser Gesundheitssystem nicht an seine Grenzen kommen soll“. Hmmm. Ich würde sagen, zum Glück ist das nicht so einfach für alle überprüfbar, und mich würde interessieren, wann sie das von ihren Beratern gesteckt bekommen hat. Eine VZ von 10 Tagen entspricht einem Wachstumsfaktor von ca. 1,078. Ganz entscheidend ist nun, ob ich mit diesem Faktor einen Infizierten-Ausgangswert von 50.000, von 100.000, 200.000 oder mehr hochrechnen muß. Ich habe dann nach 10 Tagen 100.000, 200.000, 400.000 usf. erreicht. In neuen Fallzahlen ausgedrückt: bei 50.000 ansteigend 4000 bis 7500, bei 100.000 sind es 7500 bis 15.000 Neuzugänge jeden Tag. Jeweils 20% davon in die Krankenhäuser und 4 % in die Intensivstationen. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche werden wir die 100.000-Marke erreicht haben, also ab da bis zu 3000 jeden Tag neu in die Krankenhäuser. Und in den Folgewochen steigert sich das auf bis zu 5000. So schnell können die Betten von Genesenen gar nicht frei werden.

Wir haben die Corona-Plätze und vor allem die Intensivstationen in den letzten Tagen massiv ausbauen können. 9000 Intensivbetten sollen bis dato zur Verfügung stehen, 4000 mehr als noch vor kurzem für Coronapatienten bereitstanden. Große Leistung, aber leider wachsen die Zahl der Pfleger und Ärzte nicht mit. Der Tsunami wird Ende nächster Woche da sein. Wir brauchen längere Verdopplungszeiten. Ich mache der Kanzlerin keinen Vorwurf wegen ihrer gewagten Aussage. Sie agiert sympathisch. So eindringlich wie nie zuvor hat der RKI-Chef Wieler gestern vor italienischen Verhältnissen in Deutschland gewarnt.

Noch was: Vergangenen Donnerstag und Freitag hatte sich die Wachstumsrate entgegen dem Trend massiv erhöht und mit ihr die Fallzahlen. Rechnen wir die 10, 12 Tage zurück. Ein herrliches Frühlingswochenende, viele Familien draußen und zahlreiche Jugendliche feierten ihre Coronapartys. Trotz offizieller Warnungen und Appelle. So wie Restriktionsmaßnahmen sich lindernd auswirken, können massive Zuwiderhandlungen auch das Gegenteil bewirken. Das hat uns zunächst hunderte, in zweiter und dritter Ansteckungsgeneration tausende unnötige zusätzliche Infektionen beschert. Ich denke, man darf das schon so interpretieren.

Ich muß gestehen, ich fühle mich nicht wohl, wenn ich hier schreibe. Vor 10 Jahren und noch länger waren im Forum die Diskussionen mit viel mehr Beteiligten und profunder geführt worden. Corona war zwar nicht das Thema, aber dennoch. Ich halte hier Monologe und manch einer mag mich insgeheim als Besserwisser, Möchtegern-Hellseher, als Laien-Virologe, als Selbstdarsteller oder als sonst was titulieren. Schreiben tut gut, heißt es manchmal. Ich spüre davon nichts. Im Gegenteil. Ich fühle mich in das Thema hineingezogen und beansprucht mehr als ich es wünsche. Unsere zwei Pflegekinder beklagen sich schon, dass wir am Tisch immer nur über Corona sprechen.

Haltet die Ohren steif!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ich halte hier Monologe und manch einer mag mich insgeheim als Besserwisser, Möchtegern-Hellseher, als Laien-Virologe, als Selbstdarsteller oder als sonst was titulieren. Schreiben tut gut, heißt es manchmal. Ich spüre davon nichts. Im Gegenteil. Ich fühle mich in das Thema hineingezogen und beansprucht mehr als ich es wünsche. Unsere zwei Pflegekinder beklagen sich schon, dass wir am Tisch immer nur über Corona sprechen.


Hartmut, es ist gut, dass Du in diesem Forum Deine Gedanken präsentierst. Du soltest das auch beibehalten. Und ein Selbstdarsteller bis Du nun wirklich nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Ich selbst habe manchmal Hemmungen, das Forum mit vielleicht nicht unbedingt wichtigen Dingen zu traktieren. Aber auch mir hilft`s, weil alles so beängstigend ist- PCa tritt ja fast in den Hintergrund. 

Gruß Harald

*Ja, wir halten die Ohren steif!*

----------


## obelix

Hallo Harthmut,

für mich sind deine Corona-Ausführungen sehr interessant! Dazu hatte ich dir eine PN geschrieben. Es ging mir um den Faktor der Wachstumsrate. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du gerne auch hier etwas dazu schreiben.

----------


## hartmuth

@Harald und Jens,
danke für eure Postings
@Jens, habe dir über PN geantwortet.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Harthmut,
> 
> für mich sind deine Corona-Ausführungen sehr interessant! Dazu hatte ich dir eine PN geschrieben. Es ging mir um den Faktor der Wachstumsrate. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du gerne auch hier etwas dazu schreiben.


Absolut und nachvollziehbar. So kann man ziemlich entspannt die ganzen verschwurbelten Verschwörungstheorien entkräften. Vielen Dank dafür!
LG Achim

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Hartmut,

auch ich lese gerne deine Gedanken!
Dazu passend der Film, den wir gestern gesehen haben.
Contagion von Steven Soderbergh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hir...&index=11&t=0s

Wenn nun alle auch noch auf ihren Spargel verzichten können, bräuchten wir die vielen Helfer aus dem Ausland nicht. Somit könnten deine Berechnungen vielleicht etwas positiver ausfallen. Mit Hartz 4 und staatlicher Unterstützung werden auch die Spargelbauer 2 Monate finanziell überleben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

@Hartmut

Hier ein englischsprachiges Video aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“ (mit deutschen Untertiteln) zur R0-Zahl, also die Multiplikationsrate bei Seuchen. Sehr aufschlussreich, insbesondere im Hinblick auf ein Wiederaufflammen der Pandemie.

https://www.spektrum.de/video/wird-s...reiten/1706218

Lothar

PS: Bleiben Sie gesund, alles andere wäre schlecht.

----------


## Lothar M

Fünf Fragen eines Immunologen an die Bundeskanzlerin:

https://youtu.be/LsExPrHCHbw

Lothar

----------


## Niko52

*Warum Sucharit Bhakdis Zahlen falsch sind*

https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panor...hakdi-100.html

----------


## LowRoad

> Vor 10 Jahren und noch länger waren im Forum die Diskussionen mit viel mehr Beteiligten und profunder geführt worden...



*Hallo Hartmut,*
ja, das ist auch genau meine Wahrnehmung. Die Forumsteilnehmer sind in den allermeisten Fällen mit den eher Deutschsprachlichen Texten im Niveau einer Apotheken-Umschau zufrieden. Das verallgemeinert und nivelliert dann natürlich die Sichtweise und es werden teilweise wissenschaftlich kaum haltbare Theorien als kriegsentscheidend bewertet.

Aktuell geht es hier auch um Hydroxychloroquin, welches Georg sogar zur Prophylaxe einnimmt. Die Evidenz ist, sagen wir mal, so lala. Hydroxychloroquin hat eine lange Geschichte als Antibiotikum und antivirales Medikament und scheint erfreulicherweise die Replikation von Coronaviren in vitro zu hemmen. Es verändert auch die Struktur des Rezeptors, an den das Coronavirus bindet.

Schauen wir uns jetzt die Studie aus In Frankreich an, wo 36 Patienten mit COVID-19 untersucht wurden. Zwanzig von ihnen erhielten Hydroxychloroquin und 16 waren als Kontrollgruppe vorgesehen. Es gab aber keine Randomisierung. Die behandelten Patienten unterschieden sich dadurch von denen, die keine Behandlung erhielten.

Die Forscher untersuchten den Virustransport im Laufe der Zeit in beiden Gruppen und fanden heraus, was Sie hier sehen:




Dies scheint eine dramatische Verbesserung bei den mit Hydroxychloroquin behandelten Personen zu sein. Genial, oder? Sicher war es keine randosmisierte Studie, aber wenn wir schnell entscheiden müssen, wäre Perfektion der Feind des gut oder ausreichend.

Trotzdem sollten wir vorsichtig sein. In dieser Studie befindet sich eine große Problematik, die weitgehend übersehen oder zumindest unterschätzt worden zu sein scheint. In den beiden Studienarmen gab es einen unterschiedlichen Follow-up-Verlust. Für sechs Patienten in der Behandlungsgruppe war keine virale Positivität verfügbar, in der Kontrollgruppe keine. Warum nicht verfügbar? Diese Tabelle könnte es zeigen:




Drei Patienten wurden auf die Intensivstation gebracht, einer starb und die anderen beiden beendeten ihre Behandlung. Übrigens starb keiner der Patienten in der Kontrollgruppe oder ging auf die Intensivstation. Wären diese sechs Patienten nicht aus der Studie genommen worden, könnten man auch formulieren, dass Hydroxychloroquin die Todesrate und den Transfer auf die Intensivstation wegen COVID-19 erhöht!?

Es gibt bereits Berichte darüber, dass diese Medikamente gehortet werden. Der Schlüssel zur evidenzbasierten Medizin während dieser Epidemie liegt in der Transparenz darüber, was wir wissen und was nicht. Wenn wir Hydroxychloroquin verwenden möchten, ist dies eine vernünftige Wahl, aber wir müssen der Öffentlichkeit die Wahrheit sagen: Wir sind uns nicht sicher, ob es funktionieren wird, und es könnte sogar schädlich sein.

[interpretativ übersetzt aus MEDSCAPE]

Nun gibt es natürlich auch noch andere bereits vorhandene Medikamente, die eine möglicherweise vorteilhafte Wirkung auf die Corona Viren haben.




Ein ganz neuer gedanklicher Ansatz bezieht sich auf die Wirkung der ADT auf die TMPRSS2 Expression. Oliver Sartor hat das in etwa so formuliert:

Einer der Rezeptoren, an die das Virus bindet, ist TMPRSS2. TMPRSS2 ist in Prostatakrebskreisen gut bekannt, da es in Prostatakrebs exprimiert wird und Teil einer Translokation, der TMPRSS2-ERG-Translokation oder der TMPRSS2-S-Familientranslokation ist, die bei etwa der Hälfte der Männer auftritt. TMPRSS2 wird auch in der Lunge exprimiert. Sie haben vielleicht gelesen, dass es bei dieser Krankheit eine Vorliebe für den Tod von Männern gibt. Die Infektionsrate scheint nicht besonders zu variieren, obwohl Männer möglicherweise eine etwas höhere Infektionsrate haben, aber die Sterblichkeitsrate und die Rate schwerer COVID-19-Erkrankungen sind bei Männern schlechter.

TMPRSS2 in der Lunge kann durch Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT) herunterreguliert oder reduziert oder unterdrückt werden. Alexander Meisel vom Universitätsspital in Zürich brachte diese Idee zu Bayer, die ein Medikament namens Nubeqa (Darolutamid) haben. Dieses Medikament kann den Androgenrezeptor herunterregulieren und ist reversibel. Bayer wird eine klinische Studie an COVID-19-Patienten im Krankenhaus mit Nubeqa (Darolutamid) durchführen.

Es gibt andere Medikamente, die in dieser Situationverwendet werden könnten. Einige können so einfach sein wie Casodex (Bicalutamid). Dies ist keine Empfehlung für Menschen, mit der Einnahme von Casodex (Bicalutamid) zu beginnen, aber es wird eine klinische Studie mit ADT durchgeführt. Da das TMPRSS2 ein Rezeptor für das Virus ist und im Lungengewebe exprimiert wird, könnte dies einen Teil der männlichen Nachteile erklären, was schwere COVID-19-Erkrankungen betrifft.
 
Im letzten Rundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn schreibt dieser:

Vielleicht kennen Sie Herrn Prof Dr. Drosten. Er ist Virologe an der Charitee in Berlin. Das ist zur Zeit ein viel gefragter Mann der immer wieder Interviews gibt und in Talk  shows auftritt. Ich schätze ihn sehr weil er sehr eloquent aber auch vorsichtig argumentiert. Herr Prof. Drosten und seine Kollegen haben kürzlich eine Arbeit publiziert die zeigt welche Bedeutung TMPRESS2 ( Typ 2 Transmembran Serin Protease ) bei Virusinfektionen zukommt. Es konnte z.B. gezeigt werden dass TMPRESS2 den menschlichen Metapneumovirus aktiviert. Drosten et. al. konnten ausserdem nachweisen dass TMPRESS 2 auch bei der Verbreitung des SARS-CoV ( severe acut resipratory syndrome  Coronavirus ) eine bedeutende Rolle spielt.

*Und jetzt wird es interessant*: viele von Ihnen kennen Avodart  ein sogenannter 5-Alpha  Reduktasehemmer der seit vielen Jahren zu Behandlung der gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung aber auch bei Prosttatakrebs eingesetzt wird. Jetzt muss man nur noch wissen dass 5- Alpha-Reduktasehemmer die Genexpression von TMPRESS2 herunterregeln  siehe die Arbeit von Frau Mostaghel. Daraus folgt: Avodart könnte den Krankheitsverlauf bei einer Corona  Infektion positiv beeinflussen. Die empfohlene Dosis: 5 mg / Tag  das wären also 10 Tabletten. Da Avodart in aller Regel sehr gut vertragen wird halte ich diese Dosis für unbedenklich.

Sie hören möglicherweise von Kollegen und Apotheketrn :  Aber Avodart ist doch zur
Therapie des Corona  Virus nicht zugelassen. Bitte schliessen Sie aus der Tatsache dass ein Medikament für eine bestimmte Indikation nicht zugelassen ist *nicht* dass es nicht wirkt  oder gar gefährlich sein kann.
 

Natürlich bedeutet das auch nicht, dass irgendeine ADT assoziierte Therapie mit einer Verbesserung von COVID-19 verbunden ist! Das sind alles reine Gedankenexperimente. Glücklicherweise laufen einige Studien mit vorhandenen Mitteln. Remdesivir hat, meiner Meinung nach die besten Chancen einen Erfolg zu generieren.

Die Zeit arbeitet für uns, also sollten wir die Füße still halten, und geduldig abwarten, wissen wir doch, dass wir zu einer Gruppe gehören, die bei der Triage nicht unbedingt bevorzugt werden würde!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Die Zeit arbeitet für uns, also sollten wir die Füße still halten, und geduldig abwarten, wissen wir doch, dass wir zu einer Gruppe gehören, die bei der Triage nicht unbedingt bevorzugt werden würde!


Andi, großartige Zusammenfassung von Wissen. Vielen Dank. Und ja, bei der Triage kämen wir ins Hintertreffen.

Hoffentlich kapieren das die letzten unvernünftigen oder unbelehrbaren älteren Spaziergänger, die sich vielfach, wie z.B.
 in Mannheim und Ludwigshafen von Polizeistreifen beobachtet, nicht an die geltenden Ausgangsregelungen hielten.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Mikael

> Fünf Fragen eines Immunologen an die Bundeskanzlerin:
> 
> https://youtu.be/LsExPrHCHbw
> 
> Lothar


Bhakdi ist längst widerlegt, schon allein seine Zahlenbasis ist verkehrt. Außerdem sind "offene Briefe an die Bundeskanzlerin" nur selten seriös. Seine Videos finden zumeist nur in den Kreisen Zuspruch, zu denen ich mich nicht zählen möchte.

Kurz gesagt: Ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.

----------


## Mikael

> Ich muß gestehen, ich fühle mich nicht wohl, wenn ich hier schreibe.


Bitte nicht damit aufhören, Hartmut! Deine Postings sind stets wohltuend sachlich und fachlich fundiert. Genau das, was es in diesen Tagen mehr denn je braucht. DANKE!!

----------


## Hartmut S

> ja, das ist auch genau meine Wahrnehmung. Die Forumsteilnehmer sind in den allermeisten Fällen mit den eher Deutschsprachlichen Texten im Niveau einer Apotheken-Umschau zufrieden.


Hallo Andreas,

wir brauchen solche Menschen, wie dich!
Den Hartmut mit h, und viele andere!
 Bitte nicht den hans j. vergessen, der auch mir sehr geholfen hat, obwohl ich immer alles 3X lesen musste.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass sich seit einigen Jahren nur noch User anmelden, die die Apothekenrundschau lesen, aber auch denen müssen wir versuchen zu helfen.
Ich gehöre nicht zu der Gruppe der Leser, denn das fachliche Wissen hilft mir eher.

Sooo, wenn es darum gehen würde zu heucheln, dann würde ich jetzt klatschen.
Diese Krankenschwester hat doch irgendwie ®recht!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Mikael

> Es ist tatsächlich so, dass sich seit einigen Jahren nur noch User anmelden, die die Apothekenrundschau lesen


*hüstel*... ;-)

----------


## Hartmut S

warum hustest du nun?
du solltest dich vielleicht in die reihe der bonjorno fraktion einreihen.
du weißt ja, die sind in der schlange die ersten.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Optimist

Mit der von LowRoad in #188  erwähnten französischen Studie, sowie mit einer kleinen randomisierten chinesischen Studie zum Thema Hydroxychloroquin/Corona-Virus befasst sich ein kritischer Beitrag des arznei-telegramms. 
https://www.arznei-telegramm.de/html...004506_01.html

  Franz
PS: Kein Ende meiner Forumspause zum Thema Krebs, aber Corona beschäftigt mich sehr, schon allein deswegen, weil drei Angehörige  meiner Familie einer Risikogruppe zuzuordnen  sind.

----------


## Hartmut S

> PS: Kein Ende meiner Forumspause zum Thema Krebs, aber Corona beschäftigt mich sehr, schon allein deswegen, weil drei Angehörige meiner Familie einer Risikogruppe zuzuordnen sind.


ja, lieber franz, dank hartmut!

nee, spass bei seite.
auch dich brauchen wir . . . !

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Es gibt andere Medikamente, die in dieser Situation verwendet werden könnten. Einige können so einfach sein wie Casodex (Bicalutamid). Dies ist keine Empfehlung für Menschen, mit der Einnahme von Casodex (Bicalutamid) zu beginnen, aber es wird eine klinische Studie mit ADT durchgeführt.


Andi, wenn es mich treffen sollte, also mit Covid 19, hätte ich ja schon mal vorgebeugt, ohne es zu wissen.




> Und jetzt wird es interessant: viele von Ihnen kennen Avodart  ein sogenannter 5-Alpha  Reduktasehemmer der seit vielen Jahren zu Behandlung der gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung aber auch bei Prosttatakrebs eingesetzt wird. Jetzt muss man nur noch wissen dass 5- Alpha-Reduktasehemmer die Genexpression von TMPRESS2 herunterregeln  siehe die Arbeit von Frau Mostaghel. Daraus folgt: Avodart könnte den Krankheitsverlauf bei einer Corona  Infektion positiv beeinflussen. Die empfohlene Dosis: 5 mg / Tag  das wären also 10 Tabletten. Da Avodart in aller Regel sehr gut vertragen wird halte ich diese Dosis für unbedenklich.


LudwigS z. B. hat als Dauermedikation täglich 0.5 mg Avodart eingesetzt. Proscar (Finasterid) würde sicher auch gut sein. Mir ist das jedenfalls damals gut bekommen. 

Na ja, das sind Gedankenspiele, wie Du es ähnlich formuliert hast.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Andi, 
danke für Deinen umfassenden Beitrag. Er hat bei mir bewirkt, dass ich jetzt fest daran glaube, dass ich durch meine ADT auch eine positive Nebenwirkung genießen kann: Hertunterregelung von TMPRESS2. 
Dadurch kann ich mir jetzt auch erklären, dass ich seit Beginn meiner ADT schon keine Probleme mehr mit meinen Bronchien habe, obwohl ich außerdem auch noch Asthmatiker bin. Gut, ein Einzelfall, für eine Studie reicht das nicht  :L&auml;cheln: 
Trotzdem, ich habe ein gutes Gefühl.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, es kann aber auch so sein das jemand mit seinem URO zufrieden ist und der sich mit Studien nicht auseinandersetzen will. Ich zum Beispiel lese zwar vieles mit aber die Links lasse ich links liegen. Die verwirren doch nur.

----------


## Lothar M

Frankreichs Behörde für Arzneimittelsicherheit (ANSM) warnt vor möglichen Nebenwirkungen des Malariamittels Hydroxychloroquin und des HIV-Medikaments Kaletra bei Covid-19-Erkrankten. "Einige wenige Fälle von schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen wurden gemeldet und werden derzeit analysiert", teilte die ANSM mit. 

Die Behörde betonte, dass die Medikamente unter keinen Umständen als Selbstmedikation oder auf Verschreibung eines örtlichen Arztes eingenommen werden dürften.

In Frankreich ist die Behandlung von Covid-19-Erkrankten mit Hydroxychloroquin und Kaletra nur bei schweren Verläufen und nach Abstimmungen von mehreren Ärztinnen erlaubt. Die Behörde warnt vor allem vor Herzstörungen, die durch den Einsatz des Malariamittels in Kombination mit anderen Medikamenten auftreten könnten. 

Bisher gebe es kein Medikament, das in der Behandlung von Covid-19 als wirksam nachgewiesen wurde, heißt es weiter.

----------


## Georg_

Hydroxychloroquin ist seit 65 Jahren zugelassen und wird auch langfristig als Rheumamittel verwendet. "Einige wenige Fälle von schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen wurden gemeldet" - das kann man doch für fast jedes Arzneimittel sagen wenn man sich die Beipackzettel durchliest. Ich vertrage es gut und meine Frau stellt fest, dass ihre Gelenkentzündung zurückgeht.

----------


## hartmuth

> (...)
> Die Zeit arbeitet für uns, also sollten wir die Füße still halten, und geduldig abwarten, wissen wir doch, dass wir zu einer Gruppe gehören, die bei der Triage nicht unbedingt bevorzugt werden würde!


Hallo Andi, du wirst doch jetzt nicht dein Fahrrad stillgelegt haben!?

Danke für deine wie immer tiefschürfenden Ausführungen. Natürlich eine hochinteressante Hypothese, den erhöhten Anteil männlicher Patienten unter den schweren COVID-19-Erkrankungen mit der TMPRSS2-Expression in Verbindung zu bringen. Das Gen ist ja androgenreguliert und somit hat das durchaus eine Rationale.

Der Dr. Eichhorn ist nach wie vor rege. Die Idee der translationalen Anwendung von Medikamenten wird ja von ihm stets in vielversprechender Weise hervorgehoben. Ich hatte da auch viel genutzt gehabt, angefangen vom Avodart über Celebrex bis hin zu härteren Sachen Ich würde bei einer Corona-Erkrankung mich nicht scheuen, Avodart einzunehmen, auch nicht das Hydroxychloroquin. Das sehe ich locker wie Georg, auch wenn die Studienlage nicht gerade breitbrüstig dasteht.
Das Problem ist dann wohl eher die schnelle Beschaffung, zumal der Kontakt zu den Ärzten, die Medikamante für den off-label-use verschreiben, zumindest in meinem Fall, nicht mehr besteht und Urologen und Onkologen sich ohnehin nicht zuständig sind für COVID-19-Patienten.

Ich selbst möchte mich nicht mehr reinknieen in Studiensondierung. Hie und da mal schreiben, ja. Aber die Prioritäten haben sich verschoben. Es ist wohl auch eine andere Lage, wenn man sich nicht mehr als PK-Patient fühlen muß. Das hat den Drang abgebaut. Sicherlich auch die deprimierenden Erfahrungen in unserem Bundesnetzwerk, in dem du ja auch einmal Mitglied warst. Nahezu alle Aktiven im Verein hintereinander verstorben und als verbliebener Verantwortlicher hatte ich über 2 Jahre zu kämpfen, bis es schließendlich gelang, am 19.1. dieses Jahres einen Auflösungsbescheid vom Amtgericht Hamburg zu erreichen. Eine wahre Kugelfuhr mit unschönen Erfahrungen.

Andi, laß dein Fahrrad nicht verrösten. Alles Gute, auch für deinen nach wie vor imposanten Therapieweg.

@Allen anderen danke für ihre zusprechenden Postings.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Hydroxychloroquin macht manchmal eine QT-Zeit Verlängerung (plötzlicher Herztod),; Degarelix macht das auch manchmal. Wird das zusammen genommen, dann besser den Kardiologen messen lassen. Auf die Möglichkeit - auch nur manchmal, aber verzögert - einer irreversiblen Sehminderung bei Hydroxychloroquin wird ja hingewiesen. Wenn da schon eine gewisse Maculopathie der Augen besteht, besser nicht einnehmen.

----------


## hartmuth

Stell mich mal wieder auf die Obstkiste, ohne rotes Piratenkopftuch, damit man mich nicht mit unserem namensgleichen Spaßvogel verwechselt….

Nachdem der rasante Infiziertenanstieg von Donnerstag bis Samstag einem noch Angst und Bange machen konnte, die Überraschung am Sonntag: Ein plötzlicher Abfall der Neumeldungen um über 2000, also ca. 30%. Und noch erfreulicher, dass die niedrigeren Anstiege sich zu halten scheinen. Also keine Nachmeldungen, die das hätten erklären können. Wachstumsfaktor 1,07 bis 1,08 statt vorher 1,13 bis 1,15. „4000 + x“ statt „6000 + x“. Auch bei den RKI-Zahlen spiegelt sich das wider. Zu erwarten war eher eine gleitende Abnahme der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit.

Was war geschehen? Neue Richtlinien für die für den Testumfang gab es keine. Anfangssymptome reichen nicht, man muss auch entweder aus einem Sperrgebiet kommen oder Kontakt mit einem nachgewiesen Infizierten gehabt haben. Wie restriktiv oder wie locker das gehandhabt wird, wissen wir nicht. Da gibt es sicherlich Ermessensspielraum und irgendwann muß man auch Symptome ernstnehmen. Letztlich müsste man wissen, wieviele Tests es gab. Denn in der Epidemiephase mit exponentiellem Wachstum gilt, je mehr Tests desto höher die Detektionsrate und umgekehrt. Die Anzahl der täglichen Tests wird aber nicht gemeldet und nur ab und zu geschätzt. Deshalb machen auch Ländervergleiche von Fallzahlen keinen Sinn. Wer gar nicht testet, der hat auch keine Fallzahlen, nur irgendwie mehr Erkrankte. Man muß immer wissen: Entwicklung der Fallzahlen und reale Ausbreitung der Epidemie sind ist nicht identisch. 
Den Sprung kann ich mir nicht erklären. Nehmen wir einfach zur Kenntnis, dass die Appelle und Verordnungen wirken. Die Arithmetrik läßt mich so auch meine Hochrechnungen korrigieren. Die Welle kommt vielleicht nicht so wuchtig und die 100.000 werden wir nicht schon diese Woche, sondern voraussichtlich erst nächste Woche erreichen.

Eben, wo ich dies schreibe, bringen sie in den ZDF-Nachrichten die entscheidenden, anschaulichen Kurven, erstmals. Bei Verdopplungszeit von 6 Tagen wie derzeit an Ostern 260.000, bei einer VZ von 10 Tagen 135.000 Infizierte.

PS: Sehe gerade, Dr. Wulff warnt auch vor der Anwendung von Hydroxychloroquin. Besser man kommt gar nicht erst soweit. Das wünsche ich euch.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Nahezu alle Aktiven im Verein hintereinander verstorben und als verbliebener Verantwortlicher hatte ich über 2 Jahre zu kämpfen, bis es schließendlich gelang, am 19.1. dieses Jahres einen Auflösungsbescheid vom Amtgericht Hamburg zu erreichen.


Hartmut, auch ich erinnere mich wehmütig an die Zeiten, als Rudolf noch dabei war.




> Eben, wo ich dies schreibe, bringen sie in den ZDF-Nachrichten die entscheidenden, anschaulichen Kurven, erstmals. Bei Verdopplungszeit von 6 Tagen wie derzeit an Ostern 260.000, bei einer VZ von 10 Tagen 135.000 Infizierte.


Hoffen wir mal auf eher 135.000??

Gruß von einem grüblerischen Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Interview mit einem führenden Medizinstatistiker:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...3-06a224cc9250

Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

> Hier ein Interview mit einem führenden Medizinstatistiker:
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...3-06a224cc9250
> 
> Lothar


Hochinteressant und nachvollziehbar. Im Übrigen fängt man in Gangelt bereits an, durchzutesten!

----------


## obelix

gestern bei Markus Lanz:
https://www.zdf.de/gesellschaft/mark...-2020-100.html

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“ zu Corona-Tests:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/wie-fun...-tests/1718968

Lothar

----------


## hartmuth

> Hier ein Interview mit einem führenden Medizinstatistiker:
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...3-06a224cc9250


Antes sagt in dem Interview im Grunde nichts Falsches. Mir gefällt jedoch der Touch seiner Aussagen nicht. Die Überschrift der SPIEGEL-Redaktion tut ein Übriges: „Die Zahlen sind vollkommen unzuverlässig“, wenigstens als Zitat markiert. Ähnlich pauschalierend argumentiert Antes auch im Interview, und die Interviewer stellen die richtigen Fragen dagegen. Es ist richtig und wichtig, auf die Schwächen der Daten und Statistiken und deshalb auch der Hochrechnungen, die auf diesen basieren, hinzuweisen. Es ist nicht richtig und gefährlich tendenziös, wenn nicht zugleich der wichtige Aussagegehalt und der politisch-praktische Nutzen der zur Verfügung stehenden Statistiken herausgestellt wird. Diese sind eben nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern haben ausreichend Realitätsgehalt, um politische Entscheidungsrahmen abzustecken.
Sehr hilfreich sind dabei Hochrechnungs- bzw. Simulationsprogramme, die es erlauben, einen Korridor anzudeuten, in dem wir uns im Worst case“ und im „best case“ bewegen würden und wie die Entwicklung sein würde in der Annahme gleichbleibender erreichter Wachtumsraten. Solche Simulationen können auch deutlich machen, wie gefährlich eine Politik des „Stop and go“ oder einer zögerlichen Haltung angesichts exponentiellen Wachstums der Virenausbreitung sein kann. Mir hat deshalb der junge Professor gestern Abend bei Lanz gar nicht gefallen, soweit er andeutete, bei einer getroffenen Isolations- bzw. Eindämmungsmaßnahme erst einmal zu warten, wie die Wirkung ist. Die zwei Wochen Zeit hat man eben unter Umständen nicht, weil das die Zahl der Neuzugänge in kurzem Zeitraum hochtreiben und die Kliniken schnell an die Grenzen bringen würde. Auch das zeigen die “vollkommen unzuverlässigen Zahlen“ und ich bin froh, dass unsere Politik da nicht so falsch beraten war.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Nahezu alle Aktiven im Verein hintereinander verstorben und als verbliebener Verantwortlicher hatte ich über 2 Jahre zu kämpfen, bis es schließendlich gelang, am 19.1. dieses Jahres einen Auflösungsbescheid vom Amtgericht Hamburg zu erreichen.


Hartmut, auch ich erinnere mich wehmütig an die Zeiten, als Rudolf noch dabei war.

Ja Hartmut, da werden nachts Erinnerungen wach an die Treffs in Hannover, Magdeburg, Planegg, Neukirchen beim Heiligen Blut und Witzenhausen, wo Günher Feick noch als Gast dabei war.

Und was damals noch sensationell anmutete, klingt inzwischen wie von vorgestern:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?3559-Tumor-versorgt-sich-selber-mit-Testosteronn

Und inzwischen haben wir ganz andere Sorgen

Gruß Harald

----------


## Namenlos

Ich bin allmählich etwas verwirrt, weil ich immer wieder widersprüchliche Aussagen lese: Haben wir als Krebspatienten nun ein höheres Risiko oder nicht? Während oder nach einer Chemotherapie, klar. Aber nur das Karzinom alleine? Gibt es da verlässliche Informationen?

----------


## martcu

Hallo, ich denke viele Fragen werden hier beantwortet https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....ige-fragen.php

----------


## Namenlos

Danke Dir.

----------


## Lothar M

Ist das Grippemittel Avigan ein Hoffnungsträger?

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...-16707481.html

Lothar

----------


## hartmuth

Hier hatte ich mich verwundert über die den dramatischen Fallzahlenrückgang seit Sonntag gezeigt ohne eine Erklärung dafür parat zu haben. Am Montag hatte sich RKI-Chef Wieler zur Testsituation erklärt und es wurde berichtet:



> Letzte Woche seien 350.000 Tests durchgeführt worden. „Mehr ist aktuell nicht drin“, sagte Wieler. Erst wenn es andere Tests gebe, könne man diese auch an Praxen und Krankenhäuser geben. (msn-Nachrichten 30.3.2020)


Und heute dann dieses vom Berufsverband deutscher Laborärzte:



> *Laborärzte warnen vor Engpässen bei Corona-Tests*
> Während die Forderungen nach mehr Virustests in Deutschland immer lauter werden, warnt der Berufsverband Deutscher Laborärzte (BDL) vor Engpässen bei Covid-19-Testungen bereits in den kommenden Tagen, falls weiterhin immer mehr Tests gemacht werden sollten. Es sei daher wichtig, zwischen "zwingend notwendigen Aufträgen und nachrangigen Untersuchungswünschen" zu differenzieren, heißt es in einer Mitteilung des Verbandes. (…) "Vor allem die Krankenhauslabore müssten von externen, nachrangigen Forderungen entlastet werden", schreibt der BDL.


Man muß wissen, die Laborkapazitäten sind regional unterschiedlich ausgelastet und ein relevanter Anteil ist offensichtlich an der Kapazitätsgrenze. Da darf man die beruhigenden Worte des Gesundheitsministers („Wir machen die meisten Tests“) mal zur Seite schieben. Es ist zu vermuten, dass spätestens seit dem Wochenende von den Standardvorgaben für Testaufträge in nicht geringem Umfang abgewichen wurde, um überlastete Labore nicht noch weiter zu überfrachten. Für „nachrangige“ Fälle also kein Test und sie fallen potentiell aus den Fallzahlen heraus, und sei es nur vorübergehend. Der Verdacht wird bestätigt von den gemeldeten Zahlen heute Abend. Wieder ein Neuzugang von über 6000 Registrierten nach den 4740, 4450 und 4923 die letzten drei Tage nach Zahlen des Johns Hopkins Instituts. 
Die Fallzahlenstatistik, ohnehin gebeutelt durch die holprigen Erhebungsverfahren, verliert ihre Aussagekraft, wenn die Testregeln aus Kapazitätsgründen nicht eingehalten werden können. Die zu erwartenden sinkenden Wachstumsraten müssen es schaffen, einen tatsächlichen Trend zu dokumentieren und nicht einen durch „externe“ Faktoren reduzierten Testumfang.

----------


## Reinhold2

Frankfurter (*stolz*) Laborärzte haben eine tolle Idee verwirklicht! Bei diesem neuen Test werden 5 Proben gleichzeitig getestet. Sind die 5 Proben negativ: tschüss. Zeigen die 5 Proben ein positives Ergebnis, müssen alle 5 einzeln getestet werden. Das System lässt sich auch auf 10 Proben erweitern. Tolle Idee! Tolle Zeit- und Materialersparnis!
R.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,moin, 

Ich stelle mich mal neben die Obstkiste.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Es sieht so aus, als wenn die Krankheitsverläufe der Corona-Erkrankten in Schleswig-Holstein weniger dramatisch ablaufen. In klinischer Behandlung sind weniger Erkrankte, als im Bundesdurchschnitt.
Leider lässt sich aus den Zahlen der einzelnen Kreise schnell erkennen, dass auch in SH einige Pflege- und Altenheime betroffen sind.

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...orona1472.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut habe gerade nachgeschaut. Bayern hat zwar ein wenig mehr infizierte aber 3x so viel Genesene. Sagt auch schon ein wenig aus.

----------


## Lothar M

Aus « Zeit Online « :

Deutschland will in großen Mengen Medikamente beschaffen, die bei der Behandlung der Lungenkrankheit Covid-19 helfen können. Dabei geht es laut einem Bericht der _Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung__ um die antivirale Grippetablette Avigan, die nach Erfahrungen in Asien Hoffnungen auf positive Effekte geweckt habe, sowie um andere Präparate._ 
_
_
_Verantwortlich sei demnach das Bundesgesundheitsministerium, es gehe um Millionen Packungen, berichtet die FAZ unter Berufung auf Behördenkreise. Das Ministerium bestätigte der Zeitung, dass die Beschaffung von Avigan zum Einsatz in der Behandlung schwerwiegender Verläufe Covid-19-infizierter Patienten eingeleitet werde. Das gelte ebenso für die Medikamente Kaletra, Foipan sowie chloroquin- und hydroxychloroquinhaltige Arzneimittel. Erste Studien zeigten offenbar, dass die Lungenfiebersymptome von Patienten, die das Medikament Avigan erhielten, deutlich reduziert werden konnten._
_
_
_"Die beschafften Arzneimittel werden über Apotheken von Universitätskliniken sowie Apotheken der Behandlungszentren für die stationäre Versorgung betroffener Patientinnen und Patienten verteilt", teilte ein Ministeriumssprecher mit. Beim Verteilen solle mit der Bundeswehr zusammengearbeitet werden._
_
_
_Avigan ist in Japan für die Anwendung gegen Corona begrenzt zugelassen und verhindert normalerweise, dass sich ein Grippevirus im Körper repliziert. Die Regierung in China hatte mitgeteilt, dass aus Wuhan, von wo aus sich das Virus ausbreitete, vielversprechende klinische Studien vorlägen. Avigan kommt laut FAZ aus der Pharmasparte der Fujifilm Holding in Japan. Das Medikament wurde demnach als Generikum unter dem Namen Favipiravir an China lizenziert._
_
_
_Der Druck, Covid-19 etwas entgegenzusetzen, steigt. Mediziner zweckentfremden deswegen bereits existierende Medikamente. Neben Avigan wird etwa auch das Malariamittel Resochin mit dem Wirkstoff Chloroquin als Hoffnungsträger angesehen. Das berichtet das Handelsblatt. "Es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass Resochin im Labor und in ersten klinischen Untersuchungen die Viruslast senkt", sagte Bayer-Chef Werner Baumann der Zeitung.
_
_
Die Wirksamkeit gegen Covid-19 müsse demnach aber noch weiter getestet werden. Die Arzneimittelkommission der Ärzteschaft äußert sich laut Handelsblatt noch zurückhaltend. Bevor Resochin im größeren Stil eingesetzt werden kann, müsse Chloroquin rasch und gründlich hinsichtlich Wirksamkeit und Nebenwirkungen untersucht werden.


Bayer schafft aber bereits in Europa Produktionsmöglichkeiten für den Wirkstoff Chloroquin. Baumann kündigte an, dass Produktionsanlagen auch in Europa für die Fertigung des Medikaments Resochin mit dem Wirkstoff Chloroquin angepasst werden sollen. Bisher wird das Mittel, das Bayer in der Krise kostenlos an Regierungen spenden will, nur an einem Standort in Pakistan hergestellt. 
_

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi und Lothar,

der Bericht der "Zeit" hört sich positiv an.
Genau so sollten wir nun auch denken.
Ich gehe nachher mal vorsichtig einkaufen. Die Nudeln sind alle.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moins,

interessant erscheinen mir auch die folgenden Werte:

                                                   Death/
                                                  1M pop

USA                                                    15

Italien                                            218

Spanien                                           201

China                                                   2

Deutschland                                   11

Frankreich                                     62

Gruß Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier noch ein Spiegel-Artikel zu Avigan, der hoffnungsvoll stimmt:


https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...9-d5b89fb5842d

Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke lieber Lothar,
mit deinen guten Infos, sehr vielen könntest du dich nun auch auf die Obstkiste stellen. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

@ Hartmut und Michi

Ja, die Infektions-Zahlen sind regional sehr unterschiedlich Bayern, Ba-Wü und NRW sind die Lokomotive im Coronazug, SH ist einer der Wägen ganz hinten, der mit den Fahrrädern.  :Peinlichkeit: 

Auffällig an den Statistiken, die uns präsentiert werden, ist, dass i.d.R. nur die Neuinfizierungen angeführt werden und vielleicht noch die Anzahl der Verstorbenen. Man schaue sich die RKI-Statistiken an. Um die aktuelle Auslastung der Krankenhäuser und insbesondere der Intensivbetten einschätzen zu können, sind die Zahlen der Genesenen genauso wichtig. Deren Anzahl muß steigen. Man geht von 20 Tagen Genesungszeit aus. Also kann man rechnen: 20% der vor 20 Tagen positiv Gestesteten abzüglich der Verstorbenen sind statistisch genesen. 20%, weil  dieser Anteil der positiv Getesteten i.d.R. ins Krankenhaus muß. Mit den vor 20 Tagen Registrierten steigt dann auch entsprechend der Anteil der heute Genesenen.

Was nun? Bei uns werden bekanntlich keine Genesenen von den Krankenhäusern gemeldet, also auch keine tagesaktuelle Erfassung und gleich gar nicht zentral. Ab und zu gibt das RKI Schätzzahlen heraus. Wie Johns Hopkins seine Genesenenzahl erfaßt, kann man nur vermuten. Die entscheidende Rechnung, die die Wende signalisieren sollte, ist doch (Anzahl Neuinfizierte - Genesene - Verstorbenene = < 0). Man erkennt das Dilemma einigermaßen zuverlässige Zahlen zu liefern.

@Lothar
Uns mit Links zu versorgen ganz gut. Aber noch besser, wenn du dich auch zu einem Kommentar, zu deiner Einschätzung und Bewertung durchringen könntest. Nur dann mach ich Platz auf der Obstkiste.  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Hartmuth,

wir fahren in SH nicht so viel Fahrrad. Es sind eher die Urlauber.

Die Kommentare zur Info von Lothar machen wir doch in diesem Forum.
Sprich: Nicht so schlimm, wenn er es nicht kommentiert.
So kann sich jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden.

Nein Hartmut, du kannst den Platz auf der Obstkiste behalten.
Dein Spaßvogel kann da bei weitem nicht mithalten.
. . . . .und Lothar wohl auch nicht.

Ich weiss ja, dass du den "Spiegel, verbunden mit der B-Zeitung,  nicht liebst.
Nicht des so trotz, Spargelhelfer aus Rumänin wird es bei uns nicht geben.
Alle sind bei uns lernfähig. Auch die Grünen.
Das konnten wir verfolgen, als es um die Debatte der "Kieler Woche" ging.
Zerstörer oder Kriegsschiffe gehören nicht dazu, sagten sie.
Der richtige Ausdruck wäre aber Fregatten, denn Kriegsschiffe gibt es schon lange nicht mehr in Kiel!
Nun ist es vom Tisch, zumal die Kieler Woche wohl ausfallen wird.

Gruss
hartmut
(der neben der Kiste stehen bleibt)

----------


## Lothar M

Also Jungs, jetzt stelle ich mich auch mal auf die Obstkiste:

1. Die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit in Deutschland ist viel geringer als in anderen europäischen Staaten. Ich wohne auch in Frankreich, da ist sie  derzeit 5 bis 6 mal höher, von Italien Spanien und UK ganz zu schweigen. Nicht nur bei Autos und dem Maschinenbau sind wir auch mit unserem Gesundheitssystem sehr gut aufgestellt.

Die relative örtliche Gefährdung kann man bei Zeit.de mit aktuellen Fallzahlen und Sterblichkeit exakt ermitteln.

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...breitung#karte

2. Die Ausgehbeschränkungen unbedingt einhalten und zusätzlich beim Einkaufen eine Maske tragen.
Bei Rauchern, rauchen einstellen!

3. Bei Fieber sofort testen lassen, zweitesmal - falls negativ -  nach 3 - 5 Tagen.

4. Nach Absprache mit dem Arzt - bei positiven Befund - das Malariamittel Resochin verschreiben lassen.

5. Bei Atembeschwerden sofort ins Krankenhaus, am besten Uniklinik. Auf Avigan hinweisen.

6. Risiko-Patient zu sein, ist für einen frühzeitigen Test und eine schnelle Krankenhauseinweisung vorteilhaft.

7. Für Asthma-Patienten folgender Hinweis:

https://pneumologie.de/fileadmin/use...COVID-19_F.pdf

LG Lothar

Bleibt gesund, alles andere wäre schlecht.

----------


## hartmuth

Lothar, ich bin schnell von der Kiste gesprungen als ich dich habe kommen sehen... :Peinlichkeit: 

Nützliche Verhaltensregel-Zusammenstellung. Intessant und sehr informativ auch der ZEIT-link. Erfreulich, dass jetzt mittlerweile allenthalben mit Verdopplungszeiten, Prozent Wachstumssteigerung und - heute morgen erstmals in meiner Regionalzeitung gesehen - "mein" Wachstumsfaktor. Das haben wir scheinbar unserer Kanzlerin zu verdanken, dass sich die Mitarbeiter in den Redaktionsstuben schnell schlau gemacht haben. Ich kann auf jeden Fall nichts dafür.  :Peinlichkeit:   :Peinlichkeit: 

Bei uns werden die Sterbezahlen weiter zügig ansteigen in dem Maße, wie in etwa 20 Tage zurückliegend die Infiziertenfallzahlen gestiegen sind. Die Sterberate wird dann auch "moderat" gleich bleiben, solange unsre Kliniken keine Überlastungsprobleme kriegen und die medizinische Triage Anwendung finden muß. Dann würden die Zahlen explodieren. Gott sei dank hatten wir da viel Vorbereitungszeit, die unseren Nachbarn im Süden nicht vergönnt war. So kann es uns vielleicht gelingen, uns unter der Schwelle durchzuschleichen. Tausenden von Toten werden uns dennoch nicht erspart bleiben. 100.000 Infizierte haben nun mal ca. 4.000 als statistischen "output".

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Harald,
ja, die Todeszahlen berechnet pro Millionen Einwohner, von denen du einige dokumentiert hast, sind natürlich nicht uninteressant. Man kann bei worldometer ja auch ein ranking erstellen. Nicht unerwartet stehen dort v.a. Kleinst- und Kleinstaaten an der Spitze. Vor allem in einem späteren Verbreitungstadium kann die Zahl zusammen mit der Infiziertenzahl pro Mio. Einwohner helfen abzuschätzen, wie weit die Bevölkerung bei der Durchvirifizierung fortgeschritten ist. Vielleicht ist dann auch mehr bekannt über die Dunkelziffer und wir wissen so auch mehr über den Grad der Herdenimmunisierung.
Durchvirifizierung bzw. Herdenimmunisierung muß ja sein, will die Gesellschaft ihr Gesamtinfektionsrisiko minimieren. Aber das Ganze dann lieber nicht über das Stahlbad. Eine frühzeitige Impfstoffverfügbarkeit wäre mit da lieber. 
Harald, paß auf dich auf.

----------


## hartmuth

> (...) 100.000 Infizierte haben nun mal ca. 4.000 als statistischen "output".


Sorry, das gilt bei 4% Sterberate. Da ist ein Gesundheitssystem aber bereits an seiner Grenze. Sagen wir, 1.200 Verstorbene werden wir haben bei Errreichen von 100.000. Nur nicht übertreiben.

----------


## hartmuth

> (...) Alle sind bei uns lernfähig. Auch die Grünen.
> Das konnten wir verfolgen, als es um die Debatte der "Kieler Woche" ging.
> Zerstörer oder Kriegsschiffe gehören nicht dazu, sagten sie.
> Der richtige Ausdruck wäre aber Fregatten, denn Kriegsschiffe gibt es schon lange nicht mehr in Kiel!
> Nun ist es vom Tisch, zumal die Kieler Woche wohl ausfallen wird.


Der hier würde sowieso nicht kommen können. Den hält das Coronavirus vor Guam fest... 

Gruß aus dem Süden
Hartmut

PS: Hab leider nur 1 Obstkiste. Auf einen Ansturm von euch wäre ich nicht vorbereitet.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Rund 1000 Soldaten seien bereits von Bord gegangen


Oh bitte nun nicht noch so etwas . . . 
Keiner verlässt ein Schiff, erst recht nicht, wenn es zur US Marine gehört!
So ein Blö . . . . . . (_Das wäre ja Fahnenflucht).
_
Sorgen bereitet mir eher unser Bundespräsident, der plädiert, dass wir Spargelarbeiter zu uns holen sollten.
Gut, dass wir hier unseren CDU Ministerpräsidenten haben, der auf Spargelfressen verzichten möchte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Optimist

Der Epidemiologe *Martin Eichner*, Uni Tübingen entwickelte  zusammen mit dem Landesgesundheitsamt Baden-Württemberg das interaktive Simulationsmodell *CovidSIM.*  Damit können Szenarien der Epidemie unter verschiedenen Voraussetzungen durchgespielt werden. Ein interessantes  Denkmodell zum Umgang mit der aktuellen Pandemie stellt Eichner in diesem link vor.

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/cor...rview-101.html
  _Die aktuellen Maßnahmen verschaffen uns Zeit zur Vorbereitung auf die Folgen der Corona-Pandemie. Doch sie lösen das Problem nicht, sagt Epidemiologe Eichner im tagesschau.de-Interview. "Sie verschieben es nur nach hinten.".
__.Eichner: Um schneller eine hohe Immunisierung der Gesellschaft zu erreichen, müsste man die Kontakte wieder zulassen und zwar so lange, bis die Infektionszahlen wieder so stark ansteigen, dass es gesellschaftlich und für das Gesundheitssystem fast untragbar wird. Dann, wenn die Infektionswelle in vollem Gange ist, müsste man noch einmal intervenieren und die Kontakte unterbrechen, vielleicht sogar noch stärker als jetzt._
_.Wenn die Immunität in der Bevölkerung dann aber noch nicht ausreicht, werden die Fallzahlen wieder wachsen und es kommt eine neue Welle. Und immer so weiter bis bei geschätzt zwei Dritteln der Menschen die Immunität aufgebaut ist._
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anstieg der Infektionszahlen zulassen, Gegensteuern durch Abschirmung,  Anstieg der Infektionszahlen, Gegensteuern,  usw.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an den intermittierenden Hormonentzug.  
  Ein interessantes Denkmodell zur Corona-Krise,  aber soweit mir bekannt ist, wurde dieses Modell in der Praxis bisher in keinem Land bei Epidemien, welcher Art auch immer, erprobt.  
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Volle Zustimmung finden bei mir Eichners abschließende Sätze, die wohl auch in einigen Wochen nichts von ihrer Brisanz verlieren werden:

  _Das Problem bei all den Überlegungen ist aber: Es gibt noch viel zu viele Unbekannte:  Wir wissen noch immer nicht, wie viele der angesteckten Personen eigentlich erkranken, wie viele zum Arzt oder ins Krankenhaus müssen. Für genauere Modellrechnungen ist die Datenlage noch viel zu diffus.
_

Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Hier eine gute Übersicht aus Zeit.de:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...9-schutz-tipps

Hier aus der F.A.Z.:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16653240.html

Hier aus der Süddeutschen Zeitung:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/c...uell-1.4844448

Hier vom Tagesspiegel:

https://interaktiv.tagesspiegel.de/l...nd-landkreise/

Hier ein weltweiter Überblick, sehr aufschlussreich:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Zum Schmunzeln:

----------


## Optimist

*Coronavirus -  Zunahme der Werbung für NEM und Chlordioxidprodukte 
*
Mit der Ausbreitung des  Coronavirus steigt die Anzahl mehr oder weniger versteckter Werbetexte für diverse Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, die angeblich vor dem Virus schützen könnten. 
Vorsicht ist geboten. Dazu ein ausführlicher link der Verbraucherzentrale:

https://www.klartext-nahrungsergaenz...gsmittel-45640

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Vermehrt tauchen mit der Coronakrise Hinweise auf, dass man sich vor Viren schützen oder Viren-Erkrankungen durch  Einnahme der seit Jahren immer wieder aggressiv beworbenen  Chlordioxid-Lösungen (Desinfektionsmittel) oder durch MMS (Miracle Mineral Supplemente), das sind Mischungen mit einer Chlordioxid-Lösung,  behandeln kann. 
Die Einnahme dieser Mittel kann schlimme Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit nach sich ziehen. 

https://www.presseportal.de/pm/133833/4510239
_Die chemische Verbindung wirkt - je nach Konzentration - auf Haut und Schleimhäute reizend bis ätzend. Mögliche Folgen einer Einnahme sind Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Durchfall, Nierenversagen, Darmschädigungen und Blutdruckabfall_


Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Virus ist wohl ansteckender als angenommen. 
Hier ein aktueller FAZ-Artikel:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...-16710589.html

Mein Rat, in der Öffentlichkeit: Maske tragen.

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

> Mein Rat, in der Öffentlichkeit: Maske tragen.


 Der Rat mag ja sehr gut sein, aber woher nehmen und nicht stehlen ?
Es fehlen für diesen Rat hunderte Millionen Masken in der Welt pro Tag. Nicht jeder hat so grosse Unterhosen, dass er sich diese gleich bis zur Nase hochziehen kann  :L&auml;cheln: 

Heinrich

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Heinrich,
die meisten Mädels können nähen.
Es gibt Anleitungen im Internet.

Hier noch ein Bericht über die Erfahrungen im Aachener Uniklinikum:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...a-9ce2c72494a1

Lothar

----------


## hartmuth

> Der Rat mag ja sehr gut sein, aber woher nehmen und nicht stehlen ?
> Es fehlen für diesen Rat hunderte Millionen Masken in der Welt pro Tag. Nicht jeder hat so grosse Unterhosen, dass er sich diese gleich bis zur Nase hochziehen kann 
> Heinrich


Ich habs probiert, das mit den Unterhosen. Das hat Aua gemacht. :Peinlichkeit:   Meine Frau näht nun fleißig Masken, mit versteiftem Bügel, dass sie über der Nase gut abdichtet. Die Verwandtschaft ordert schon. In unserer Gemeinde sind auch die Landfrauen aktiv. Da ist schon schwer was im Gange!
Die Masken machen Sinn. Sie sind keine Virenschleudern, wenn man wechselt und in heißem Wasser desinfiziert. Und wenn sie nur zu 50 oder 70% schützen sollten, mein Gegenüber vor mir und umgekehrt - auch gut. Wir zieren uns da ein wenig. Und außerdem: So manches Gesicht wäre besser hinter einer Maske verborgen.. :Peinlichkeit: 

LG Hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Immer wieder derselbe Tipp. "Masken tragen" Mit den vorhandenen Masken schützt man doch nur andere, wenn man positiv ist. Das wird einen am Tag bestimmt 5 Mal gesagt, wenn man ein wenig Radio oder TV eingeschaltet hat. Schützen tut nur ein Abstand zu anderen.

----------


## obelix

> Mit den vorhandenen Masken schützt man doch *nur* andere, wenn man positiv ist.


DAS ist doch schon mal was und ein Anfang! Selbst wenn die meisten selbstgebastelten und frei verfügbaren Masken keinen absoluten Schutz bieten, können sie teilweise helfen, vor allem wenn jeder einer tragen würde. Abstand halten gilt aktuell immer und für alle.

----------


## hartmuth

@michi
Und der andere mit der Maske, der schützt "nur" dich...!? In Asien ist es ein Gebot der Höflichkeit, mit seiner Maske sein Gegenüber zu schützen.
Ich erinnere an die vor Kurzem hier geführte Diskussion über die Hamsterer. Da waren wir uns eigentlich einig, dass es nicht gut ist, nur an sich zu denken.
Aber du hast mit deinem posting sicherlich v. a. auf den technischen Aspekt hinweisen wollen. Darauf wird in der Tat häufig hingewiesen. 
Ich denke, wenn wir uns mal wieder mehr untereinander bewegen dürfen, wird unser Straßenbild ein asiatisches Aussehen haben. Die Ansteckungsgefahr wird bis ins nächste Jahr noch in der Luft liegen.

----------


## Michi1

Da ich das Haus nicht verlasse, wenn es nicht sein muss (Zahnarzt) bin ich auf der sicheren Seite besonders weil ich immer noch keine Maske Kaufen konnte. Selber nähen ??????

----------


## lutzi007

> Da ich das Haus nicht verlasse, wenn es nicht sein muss (Zahnarzt) bin ich auf der sicheren Seite besonders weil ich immer noch keine Maske Kaufen konnte. Selber nähen ??????


Selber nähen wird schon viel gemacht. Ich sollte letztens vom Supermarkt dieses Gummiband, welches auch kochfest ist, kaufen. Meine Liebste will jetzt auch Masken nähen. Das Gummiband war aber schon schon weggekauft, alle Breiten. Die Hamster waren wieder schneller.
Für Notfälle habe ich noch 2 neue FFP2-Masken in meiner Werkzeugkiste  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## obelix

Bastelanleitungen gibt es zuhauf im Netz zu finden. Auch für Männer. ;-)))

----------


## Lothar M

Aufschlussreicher FAZ-Artikel auch über Selbsttests zuhause per App: Atemfrequenz, Sauerstoffsättigung und Temperatur:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...ue#pageIndex_2

Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat hartmut(h): 


> Den Sprung kann ich mir nicht erklären. Nehmen wir einfach zur Kenntnis, dass die Appelle und Verordnungen wirken. Die Arithmetrik läßt mich so auch meine Hochrechnungen korrigieren. Die Welle kommt vielleicht nicht so wuchtig und die 100.000 werden wir nicht schon diese Woche, sondern voraussichtlich erst nächste Woche erreichen.
> 
> Eben, wo ich dies schreibe, bringen sie in den ZDF-Nachrichten die entscheidenden, anschaulichen Kurven, erstmals. Bei Verdopplungszeit von 6 Tagen wie derzeit an Ostern 260.000, bei einer VZ von 10 Tagen 135.000 Infizierte.


Hier der Zusatz:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...507#post124507

Lieber Hartmut(h),

ich habe dein altes Posting noch einmal hoch geholt.
So wie es aussieht, könntest du recht behalten. Es bleibt bis zum Sonntag unter der 100.000 Grenze der Infizierten in Deutschland.

Diese Diskussion über die Ausgangssperre ist fehl am Platz.
Besser wäre es, wenn wir diese Maßnahmen bis Ende Juni aufrecht erhalten.
Wir sehen ja, wie es in anderen Ländern (außer China) läuft.

Gruss
hartmut

Update: 
Lieber Hartmut, warum bezeichnest du den US-Präsidenten als "Großmaul"?
Erkläre es mir bitte, ohne das wir nun politisch werden.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Isetta300

Hartmut,

das ist doch ganz einfach - er hat nunmal ein großes Maul!

Dirk

----------


## hartmuth

Wochende. Ich hol mal wieder die Kiste…

Es ist besser und richtig, wöchentlich Fazits zu ziehen. Die Interpretation von Tageszahlen bringt nichts, gibt Rätsel auf und verleitet zu falschen Schlüssen, wie wir gesehen haben. Dass gemeldete Zahlen von Verzögerungen betroffen und von der Anzahl der Tests abhängig sind, und einzelne Tageszahlen deshalb weder Tsunaminähe noch Entspannung signalisieren können, habe ich gelernt und zuletzt erläutert gehabt.

Die Entwicklung nach JHI-Zahlen, wobei bei den RKI-Zahlen die Tendenz auch nicht anders ist, nur ca. 5000 bei der Gesamtinfiziertenzahl weniger. Also: Der Anstieg verlangsamt sich eindeutig und besonders in der letzten Woche. Das will man auch hören. Die Maßnahmen greifen. In Zahlen ausgedrückt:

KW 10: Wachstumsfaktor (Wf) 1,43 = 43% = ca. 2 Tage Verdopplungszeit (Vz)
KW 11: Wf 1,27 = 27% = ca. 3 Tage Vz
KW 12: Wf 1,25 = 25% = > 3 Tage Vz
KW 13: Wf 1,145 = 14,5% = > 5 Tage Vz
KW 14: Wf 1,075 = 7,5% = > 9 Tage Vz

Merkels 10 Tage Verdopplungszeit sind an diesem Wochenende erreicht worden. Und eben nicht mit der Bedeutung wie angekündigt. Es war auch vorherzusehen, dass dies keine Zielgröße sein konnte. Die Vorgabe ist denn auch in der Schublade verschwunden und eine im ZDF präsentierte Prognoserechnung skizzierte die Kurve jetzt mit 14 Tagen Vz. Faktor 1,05 müßte da erreicht werden, also 5% pro Tag Wachstum. Der RKI-Chef spricht jetzt auch plötzlich von „Angesteckten pro Infiziertem“, also dem Replikationsfaktor R0, mit dem die Epidemiologen arbeiten. Da sieht ihm so leicht keiner in die Karten und da ist man auf jeden Fall weg von den großen Zahlen. Ich will mich da nicht reinknien. Wird sicherlich stimmen, was er sagt. 2 seien es derzeit und man müsse auf 1, besser weniger, kommen. Nachvollziehbar.

Morgen haben wir die Grenze von 100.000 registrierten Infizierten überschritten. Letzte Woche waren wir bei täglich über 6000 Neuzugängen im Schnitt. Die Tendenz der Abnahme des Wachstumsfaktors wird sich fortsetzen, muß sich fortsetzen. Trotzdem werden die täglich neu hinzukommenden Infiziertenzahlen steigen, auch auf 7000 und mehr. Das widerspricht sich nicht und man soll nicht erschrecken, wenn wir zu Ostern die 150.000 erreicht haben. Allerdings 14 Tage Vz oder Faktor 1,05 reichen da nicht, sonst wird’s doch noch eng mit den Betten bei täglich 9000 Neuen und mehr. Es wird auch die Gesamtzahl 200.000 und 500.000 kommen, hoffentlich möglichst weit hinausgezögert. Die Schweden sind jetzt auch zur Einsicht gekommen. Lanz hatte noch letzte Woche mit ihrem Beispiel argumentiert gehabt, als es schon keines mehr war. Zu beweisen war mit Modellrechnungen.

Es wurde in Deutschland richtig gesehen, dass es entscheidend ist, die Anzahl der Intensivbetten auszubauen. Aber man muß dies auch können und es war unser Vorteil, dass wir das konnten. Meiner Modellrechnung nach dürfen die Zahlen deshalb auch weiterhin steigen, ohne dass die Intensivversorgung zusammenbricht. Zusammenbruch heißt, das Virus massakriert. Zynischerweise darf man sagen, die Anzahl der Verstorbenen mit täglich 150 ist in Deutschland noch moderat. 
Im Kreiskrankenhaus Esslingen in unserem Nachbarkreis war die Belegung der Intensivkapazität schon Anfang letzter Woche erreicht. Andere haben noch einiges an Luft. Es wird viel Durcheinander geben bei notwendigen Verlegungsaktivitäten. Das telefonisch regeln zu können, wie der Esslinger Chefarzt im Interview meinte, wird anstrengend. Ein helfendes IT-gestütztes zentrales Patientenmanagementsystem haben wir nicht, auch nicht auf Länderebene. Das Intensivregister, auf das MartinWK hingewiesen hatte, könnte zumindest eine Orientierung sein – wenn die Daten aktuell sind. Es wird derzeit umgestellt und verbessert. Ihr könnt da auch in eurer Nachbarschaft nach einem freien Bett schauen.. :Peinlichkeit:  (grenzwertig, ich weiß)

Mein Simulationsprogramm sagt mir, heute seien 4642 Intensivbetten mit COVID-19-Erkrankten belegt. Stimmt nicht, aber mehr wissen die draußen auch nicht. Aber die Zahl sagt auch, noch kein Chaos und noch freie Kapazitäten, auch für die nächste Woche. Und das stimmt. Und meine errechneten zukünftigen Gesamterkrankungen, die waren bislang auch nicht so daneben. Zahlenspielereien mit dem Übel können ganz schön unterhaltsam sein. Vor allem, wenn man Zeit hat, weil das Übel Zwangspause erzwingt.

PS: Ich finde es traurig und beschämend, wie wir die Spanier und Italiener jetzt im Stich lassen. Gerade in der Not soll und muß der Stärkere den Schwächeren helfen. Mit der symbolischen Überführung von ein paar Kranken ist es nicht getan. Wir sind Europäer. Ohne Hilfen sind wir bald nur noch geografisch Europäer. Wir haben zudem lange genug von den schwächeren Volkswirtschaften im Süden profitiert.

@Hartmut (der Pirat). Trump hat entgegen genug Warnungen im Lande die ernsthafte Lage negiert und das Coronavirus als Erfindung der Presse und der Demokraten hingestellt, anstatt sein Land vorzubereiten. Heute steht er vor einem Desaster und versucht mit brachialen Methoden dringend benötigtes Material auf dem Weltmarkt zu ergattern. Er sagt 250.000 Tote voraus, um hinterher, wenn es weniger sein sollten, sich und seinen erfolgreichen Kampf gegen das Virus feiern zu können. Ihn ein Großmaul zu nennen ist noch eine euphemistische Charakterisierung.  .... Im Südosten unseres Landes haben wir auch einige mit großspurigen Anwandlungen. Wo die alles "Wellltmeister" und "die Besdn" sein wollen... Ich mag eigentlich eine zupackende Art, aber die Stoßrichtung muß auch stimmen. Und man kann Erfolge auch mit gebotener Zurückhaltung und Bescheidenheit hervorheben..

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Isetta300 


> das ist doch ganz einfach - er hat nun mal ein großes Maul!


Ja Dirk, ich bin auch nicht immer pflegeleicht.
Aber wenn wir nun alle nieder machen würden, die anders denken, als wir, dann würde es auch in unserer EU gar nicht mehr funktionieren.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Klar kann er anders denken...aber der Mann ist vielfach auch beratungsresistent.

Bisschen was zu lesen...nur als ein Beispiel.

https://www.n-tv.de/infografik/Trump...=pocket-newtab

Grüße

----------


## MartinWK

Hartmuth, deinen Überlegungen möchte ich hinzufügen, dass entscheidend für das weitere Vorgehen gegen Covid-19 zwei Punkte sein werden:
1.  Werden Infektionen von Patienten oder Personal in Kliniken weiterhin weitgehend vermieden werden können?
(ein Mangel an Schutzkleidung oder die fehlende Ausweisung von korona-freien Kliniken bzw. Nur-Korona-Kliniken könnte das torpedieren)
2.  Ist der Zug im Pflegebereich (Altenheime, Pflegeheime, häusliche Pflege) schon abgefahren oder wird es gelingen, dort ausreichend Schutzkleidung bereit zu stellen und Isolation zu erreichen?
(Hier entstehen sofort schwere Fälle und die Todesrate wird hochgetrieben - 1/3 der in Deutschland intensiv Beatmeten stirbt in der Behandlung).

Die Kontaktsperre für alle Bürger wird aus politischen Gründen gelockert werden müssen ("politisch": auch aus Verfassungsgründen, nicht nur, weil der "einfache Bürger" nicht mehr lange mitmacht), und die Schließung von Geschäften und Tourismus wird aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen aufgehoben werden müssen; dafür werden schon die Wirtschaftsverbände sorgen, abgesehen davon, dass der Staat zwar Geld drucken und verschenken kann, aber ohne Wirtschaftsleistung kann man entweder nichts Sinnvolles damit anfangen (á la DDR) oder es ist einfach weniger Wert (Kapitalismus: Inflation).

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und jetzt appelliert die Queen bei 47806 Infizierten und 4.934 Toten an das Durchhaltevermögen ihrer Landsleute.

Ein Rückblick auf die Geschichte im UK

https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...-Minister.html

Harald

----------


## buschreiter

> Wochende. Ich hol mal wieder die Kiste..


Wie immer eine in sich schlüssige Zusammenfassung, vielen Dank! OT: Und ja...genau so tickt Trump. Wundert mich, dass er als Marke nicht 500.000 Tote gesetzt hat...nur um sicher zu gehen, dass dies unterschritten werden kann und er sich als the biggest was auch immer darstellen kann. Sind ja bald Wahlen..
Vielen Dank für die Ausführungen
Achim

----------


## hartmuth

Martin,
stimme dir in Punkt 1.) und 2.) voll zu. Die Gesundheitsversorgung ist tatsächlich nicht nur durch Überforderung der Bettenkapazität gefährdet. Der mangelnde Schutz und das Ansteckungsrisiko innerhalb der Kliniken ist gleichermaßen ein Risiko, ebenso in Altenheimen. Ich staune immernoch ungläubig, dass unsere Pflegedienste in der Nachbarschaft ohne Schutz die Häuser der Pflegebedürftigen betreten. 

Das Thema Kontaktsperre möchte ich hier nicht umfassender aufgreifen. Die politisch-rechtliche Seite sehe gar nicht als das große Problem. Es gibt natürlich massive Einschränkungen der Persönlichkeitsrechte. Aber es gibt auch kein Recht, eine andere Person anzustecken. Eine Epidemie verschiebt Verhaltensweisen, die vorher Ausdruck von Freiheit waren, u.U. ins Feld strafrechtlicher Tatbestände. Das dürfte auch juristisch abbildbar sein und entsprechenden laufenden Klagen kann man gelassen entgegensehen.
Eine andere Frage ist das gebeutelte sozio-ökonomische System. Da sehe ich das auch so wie du. Den freiwilligen Verhaltensweisen, also social distance bei gelockerten Maßnahmen wird große Bedeutung zukommen. Und wir müssen wohl lernen Zahlen an Toten auszuhalten, die wir nicht gewohnt sind.
Wir werden noch viel darüber zu diskutieren haben.

----------


## Lothar M

Mal was rechtliches (mein Beruf):

Schutz des Lebens und vor körperlicher Unversehrtheit, ist verfassungsrechtlich höherrangiger als Freiheit (die steht unter Gesetzesvorbehalt), Eigentum (Eigentum ist auch Verpflichtung) und Berufsfreiheit (die kann gerade wegen Gesundheitsschutz eingeschränkt oder untersagt werden).
Also Schutz des Lebens und der Gesundheit geht vor Ökonomie.

Ob und inwieweit, das im Mai/Juni und später bei einer neuen Pandemie noch gesellschaftlich noch durchsetzbar ist, ist eine offene Frage.
Im Übrigen gibt es die Notstandsgesetzgebung, eigentlich für den (kalten) Kriegsfall, die im Grundgesetz durch die große Koalition Ende der 60er Jahre, eingeführt wurde.

Lothar

----------


## Rastaman

> Lieber Hartmut, warum bezeichnest du den US-Präsidenten als "Großmaul"?


Hartmut (ich meine den Spaßvogel mit dem Piratentuch),

wie wäre es mit den folg. 30 Zitaten von Trump himself zu Corona (Zusammenstellung der FAZ, praktisch die Kurzversion des Links, den Uwes in Beitrag #252 eingestellt hat):

https://m.faz.net/aktuell/politik/tr...-16708603.html

Solche Leute entlarven sich selbst gründlicher als die besten Analysen anderer...

Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man insgeheim Sympathien für Antipolitiker hat, aber auch noch nach 3 Jahren Chaos, Destruktivität und Inkompetenz? Angesichts von Typen wie Trump oder Berlusconi wächst wider Erwarten meine Wertschätzung für unsere drögen Polit-Beamten.

Großmaul"? Wenns nur das wäre. Ein strunzdummer, primitiver Mensch ohne Anstand, mit dem Wortschatz eines Zehnjährigen!

----------


## spertel

Dieses Trump-Bashing trägt ja mittlerweile sektenähnliche Züge; offenbar haben die BRD-Staatsmedien hier ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Allerdings wundert´s mich nicht, dass sich hier die "Alt-68", die nun offenbar im PK-Alter sind, in ihrer üblichen Art und Weise solidarisieren.

Eigentlich unverschämt, dass sich die Amis (und noch andere zivilisierte Nationen) gewagt haben, ihre Staatsoberhäupter und Präsidenten zu wählen, ohne die Lehrmeister dieser Welt um Absolution zu bitten.

*God bless America*

PS : Allerdings hätten sie mich, als gebürtigen West-Berliner, in ihrer Eigenschaft als Alliierte Schutzmacht, niemals mit diesen Deutschen alleine lassen dürfen. Das verzeihe ich ihnen nie...

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat hartmuth:



> _PS: Ich finde es traurig und beschämend, wie wir die Spanier und Italiener jetzt im Stich lassen. Gerade in der Not soll und muß der Stärkere den Schwächeren helfen. Mit der symbolischen Überführung von ein paar Kranken ist es nicht getan. Wir sind Europäer. Ohne Hilfen sind wir bald nur noch geografisch Europäer. Wir haben zudem lange genug von den schwächeren Volkswirtschaften im Süden profitiert._


Medizinisch helfen müssen wir natürlich, aber auch finanziell?
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass nach Einführung des Euros die Gehälter in Spanien und Griechenland sehr stark angezogen sind.
Wir mussten bei Lohnerhöhungen eine lange Durststrecke ertragen.
Als unsere Kanzlerin zum Sparen aufrief, war die Empörung in den südlichen Ländern groß.

Aus Amerika hört man ja, seit Obama weg ist, nicht mehr all zu viel.
Sein letzter Umfragewert lag wohl so um die 65 %?
Ich bin ein US-Fan (Autos und Urlaub). Wer dort regiert, ist mir eigentlich egal.
Nachteile als Normalverdiener konnte ich bisher keine entdecken.
Ersatzteile und Urlaube sind weiterhin günstig, und das Haus steht auch noch.

Gerade in WELT (N-24) gehört: Waldbrand in Tschernobyl.
Kommt da nun wieder eine radioaktive Wolke auf uns zu?
Wie verträgt sich Radioaktivität mit dem Virus?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfjanz

Donny Trump trompetet: "Wash you hands and God bless America"    ---------------------    JFK bekennt: "Ick bin ein BÖRLINER" ---------------- DAS ist der Unterschied! THINK!!
~~~
Gruss von den übervölkerten, aber ab heute gesperrten Neckarwiesen in Mannheim-Wohlgelegen - Sweet Quarantine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ytT...ature=youtu.be  (Dem Hutschie dürfte dieses Törrain bekannt sein :Blinzeln: 
dillinger

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Solche Leute entlarven sich selbst gründlicher als die besten Analysen anderer...


Da möchte ich Dir zustimmen. Übrigens vielen Dank für den Link!

Und ich möchte noch einiges hinzufügen:

https://www.gala.de/stars/news/donal...-21398886.html

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...rnte-1.2868766

https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...a-1072487.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Donny Trump trompetet: "Wash you hands and God bless America"    ---------------------    JFK bekennt: "Ick bin ein BÖRLINER" ---------------- DAS ist der Unterschied! THINK!!
> ~~~
> Gruss von den übervölkerten, aber ab heute gesperrten Neckarwiesen in Mannheim-Wohlgelegen - Sweet Quarantine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ytT...ature=youtu.be  (Dem Hutschie dürfte dieses Törrain bekannt sein
> dillinger



Moin Wolfgang, das bist Du ja life am Neckar - im Hintergrund das Klinikum Mannheim. Ja, der Hutschi (Harald) kennt das und auch Deine Insel.

Bleib gesund, damit wir den Rotwein noch trinken können. Alles ist ungewiß.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte nochmal auf das Hydroxychloroquin zurückkommen. LowRoad hatte die Studie aus Marseille ja in seinem Beitrag #188 kritisch beleuchtet:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...547#post124547

Damit ist er in guter Gesellschaft, auch Prof. Drosten hat die Studie aus Marseille sehr kritisch beurteilt:
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/...avirus144.html

Inzwischen wird auf der Basis sehr kleiner Studien berichtet, dass keine Wirkung bei Patienten festgestellt werden konnte:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...858?via%3Dihub
und
http://www.zjujournals.com/med/EN/10...292.2020.03.03

Offenbar ist es also kein sehr wirksames Mittel gegen Covid-19. Ich nehme es jedenfalls nicht mehr, erstmal muss eine gut gemachte Studie eine Wirkung feststellen.

Georg

LowRoad erwähnte TMPRSS2 als mögliches Ziel bei der Corvid-19 Bekämpfung. Hier ist auch ein Artikel dazu:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...00908417301876

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel von der britischen Tageszeitung „The Guardien“:

https://www.theguardian.com/science/...oroquine-trump

Lothar

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Ich würde mir bei Beginn der interstitiellen Pneumonie (das ist ja eigentlich erst Covid-19) wünschen, in dem Krankenhaus befände sich nur eines der modernen Sars-Virus-Therapeutica. Aber das ist kaum wahrscheinlich, da es ausverkauft oder woanders ist. Aber vielleicht haben die dann wenigsten Erfahrung mit der tPA. Alleinige Überdruckbeatmung (Press) möchte ich bei den geringen Chancen lieber durch Patientenverfügung ausschließen. An seiner eigenen kranken Lunge zu ertrinken, ist so ziemlich das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann. Oder Leben nach der Überdruckbeatmung ist auch kein Leben mehr.
Aber wir sind ja kaum zu erschüttern und mit einer ADH -Behandlung und hoffentlich vielen Hitzewallungen scheinen wir wohl abwehrmäßig etwas günstiger dran zu sein?

----------


## ursus47

https://www.mdr.de/wissen/so-funktio...orona-100.html

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2020-coronavirus-cases-world-map/

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> https://www.mdr.de/wissen/so-funktio...orona-100.html



Urs, hab Dank für diesen Link, der mir das Wissen über die künstliche Beatmung vermittelt hat.

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier die Corona Datenspende App des RKI:

https://apps.apple.com/de/app/corona...e/id1504705422

Hier der Spiegel-Artikel hierzu:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...0-e0b580cd0662


Sehr sinnvoll, rettet Leben.

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

> Aber vielleicht haben die dann wenigsten Erfahrung mit der tPA.


Den Begriff tPA kenne ich nicht. Was bedeutet das in Zusammenhang mit Covid-19?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

bitte lies:

https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Tis...ogen_Activator

Harald

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Danke Harald,
dann kann ich ja auf weitere Erläuterungen zu Therapieoptionen bei interstitiellen Pneumonien verzichten.
Uwe

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Danke Harald,
> dann kann ich ja auf weitere Erläuterungen zu Therapieoptionen bei interstitiellen Pneumonien verzichten.
> Uwe



Uwe, vielleicht möchte Georg doch noch mehr von Dir erfahren. Da Du nicht online gewesen bist, hatte ich mir erlaubt, Georgs Frage zu tPA zu beantworten.

Harald

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Alles gut, Harald. Das Ganze ist ja eine sehr aufwändige aber faszinierende Therapie; und wie ich Georg einschätze, hat er sich schon umfassend informiert.

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte den Link auch gefunden, aber verstanden habe ich das nicht. Also tPA wird zur Thrombolyse eingesetzt. Aus welchem Grund dies bei Covid-19 relevant ist weiß ich nicht. 

Auch die Andeutung: "Oder Leben nach der Überdruckbeatmung ist auch kein Leben mehr." ist mir unklar. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Patienten, die lange künstlich beatmet wurden dadurch solche Schäden erleiden können, dass sie danach nicht wieder normal atmen können. Aber wie sieht das konkret aus? Das könnte ja für Boris Johnson relevant werden.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Bei Covid-19 tritt typischerweise selten und fast nur bei zusätzlich bestehenden massiven Nebenerkrankungen eine interstitionelle Pneumonie auf. Diese führt zu lebensbedrohlicher Luftnot. Meistens wird der Arzt dann Beatmen (Sauerstoff) und Cortison geben wollen. Hier ist das leider kontraproduktiv und führt meist zum Ersticken. Helfen kann hier zunächst nur die Überdruckbeatmung, um mehr Sauerstoff in das Lungengewebe zu bekommen. Dies führt jedoch zu weiterer Zerstörung von noch aktivem Lungengewebe. Daher liegt die Überlebensrate nach PRESS Beatmung bei etwa 85%. Und - auch wenn der Patient dies überlebte, es führt zu lebenslanger erheblicher Luftnot. Bei jedem Hustenreiz müsste dann umgehend erneut eine Überdruckbeatmung angesetzt werden. Überleben mehr als ein Jahr nach einwöchiger Überdruckbeatmung ist kaum möglich. Leben würde ich das nicht nennen. Daher wird jeder Anästhesist seine Patientenverfügung entsprechend einrichten, denn für ihn ist Ersticken der schlimmste aller Sterbemöglichkeiten.
Aber es gibt eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten der Verbesserungen. Dazu gehören bestimmte Medikamente (z.B. den RNA Polymerasehemmer  Remdesivir u.a.), die nicht zu bekommen sind, die Anwendung von tPA (kurz auch Lysetherapie genannt), und eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten, die oft auch nur von vitro-Beobachtungen abgeleitet wurden. 
Ergo:  Nur die Errichtung von Beatmungsplätzen für die Überdruckbeatmung wird uns wenig nützen. Ohne erfahrene Notfallmediziner und ohne Einsatz aller eigentlich bekannten Möglichkeiten der modernen Pharmazie sehe ich keinen Lebensvorteil. 
Tja und...
Johnson hat wohl einen Platz auf der Intensiven, weil er als Premier so wichtig ist; Dort erhält er auch nur etwas Sauerstoff über eine Nasensonde. Eine Überdruckbeatmung wird er nicht benötigen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Coronavirus: Das wissen wir  und das nicht
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.quarks.de/gesundheit/med...as-wissen-wir/

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank dr@wulff-berlin.de! Aus Ihrem Beitrag ergibt sich für mich wieder eine Frage. Sie schreiben: "Meistens wird der Arzt dann Beatmen (Sauerstoff) und Cortison geben  wollen. Hier ist das leider kontraproduktiv und führt meist zum  Ersticken." Ich lese oft, dass die Entzündungsreaktion bei Covid-19 ein Teil des Problems ist. Wieso führt Cortison dann zum Ersticken?

Ich glaube Boris Johnson ist zu spät ins Krankenhaus gegangen. Er soll zu Hause ja sehr viel gearbeitet haben. Jetzt hat er einen schweren Verlauf.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Die aktiven Covid-19 Viren dringen direkt ohne Umwege in die Lungenendothelzellen (Alveolen-Gasaustauschelemente) ein und programmieren diese um zu Viren produzierenen Zellen. Eine direkte Entzündungreaktion findet dabei nicht statt. Hier würde Cortison oder zuviel Zufuhr von Flüssigkeit zur schnelleren Ausbreitung der Viren führen. Cortison würde nur das Nachbargewebe treffen und mit seinen reparativen Möglichkeiten hemmen. 
Dies gilt aber nur, wenn wirklich eine PRESS-Situation besteht. Liegt nur ein vorbestehendes "Asthma" vor, dann würde ich bei Beginn einer Covid-19 Infektion schon eher nicht mit Cortisonspray und Tabletten haushalten, sondern die Luftwege extrem offen halten.
Alles etwas populärwissenschaftlich beschrieben, hoffentlich nicht zu vereinfacht.
Und Johnson hat bestimmt keinen schweren Verlauf; aber "Vorbildfunktion".

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Ebola-Medikament für Kranke
*
Schwer kranke Corona-Patienten dürfen Ebola-Mittel Remdesivir testen

bitte lesen:

https://www.rnd.de/politik/ebola-med...4NQH2DE2M.html

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

die Herstellerfirma ist aber nicht darauf eingerichtet, das Mittel in größerer Menge zu produzieren und weltweit zu liefern. Es ist ja noch nicht zugelassen, da werden noch keine dafür Kapazitäten aufgebaut. Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass es nicht wirkt, wäre das eine Fehlinvestition für die Firma.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ja leider, Georg

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....esivir-116606/

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Spiegelbericht über eine Studie zu NEM (B3 und Selizium) zur Stärkung der Immunabwehr bei einer Coronainfektion:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...5-a3634389d339

Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

> Hier ein Spiegelbericht über eine Studie zu NEM (B3 und Selizium) zur Stärkung der Immunabwehr bei einer Coronainfektion:
> 
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...5-a3634389d339
> 
> Lothar


Ich hoffe nur, dass der Schuss nicht nach hinten losgeht. Bei der spanischen Grippe waren gerade die betroffen, die ein besonders starkes Immunsystem hatten. Grund hierfür war, laienhaft geschrieben, dass die Abwehrzellen sich gegen körpereigene Zellen gerichtet haben...

----------


## Optimist

*Krebspatienten sind durch die Ausbreitung von COVID-19 oft verunsichert,* verschieben eventuell anstehende Arztbesuche oder überlegen ob sie geplante Therapien durchführen sollen.
Dazu ausführliche Informationen in der Onkopedia-Leitlinie: *Coronavirus-Infektion (COVID-19) bei Patienten mit Blut- und Krebserkrankungen* (07.04.2020)

https://www.onkopedia.com/de/onkoped...tml/index.html
  _Krebspatienten und Patienten mit Erkrankungen des Blutes wird geraten, besonders achtsam zu sein und den Empfehlungen der Gesundheitsbehörden, vor allem zur freiwilligen Isolation, zu folgen. Besondere Regeln gelten für Patienten mit dem erhöhten Risiko für einen schweren Verlauf von COVID-19. Gleichzeitig darf die Angst vor einer Infektion mit dem Coronavirus nicht die Bekämpfung einer bereits existierenden, lebensgefährlichen Erkrankung wie Krebs beeinträchtigen.
_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Eine Entscheidungshilfe bietet Abbildung 1:*
_COVID-19: Entscheidungskriterien für eine Krebstherapie_

https://www.onkopedia.com/de/onkoped...abbildung1.png


  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Besonders hinweisen möchte ich auf:

*Punkt 6.1.5 Organisatorische Maßnahmen zur Sicherung der Versorgung der Patienten mit Blut- und Krebserkrankungen*
  _Auch angesichts von Schutzmaßnahmen für die Gesamtbevölkerung muss die unmittelbare, qualitätsgesicherte Versorgung der Patienten sichergestellt werden, insbesondere bei aktiven und lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankungen, bei kurativen Therapien, bei hohem Rezidivrisiko und bei belastenden Symptomen. Das betrifft die gesamte Versorgungskette von der Diagnostik über alle Formen der Therapie (Operation, Strahlentherapie, systemische Therapie, supportive Therapie, Symptomlinderung) bis zur Rehabilitation._

_Strukturen und Auflagen müssen ggf. angepasst werden, z. B. durch Umstellung von Tumorkonferenzen mit persönlicher Präsenz auf Telefon- oder Videokonferenzen, durch Anpassung behördlicher Auflagen, durch Verlängerung der Gültigkeit von Zertifikaten für onkologische Zentren u. ä.
_
_Auch muss sichergestellt sein, dass dringlich erforderliche diagnostische Maßnahmen wie Bildgebung und Laborkontrollen wohnortnah durchgeführt werden können, um Patienten mit Blut- und Krebserkrankungen nicht zu gefährden bzw. wichtige Therapiemaßnahmen nicht zu verzögern._
_Bei infektiösen Komplikationen im Rahmen einer schweren Neutropenie nach System- oder Strahlentherapie müssen umgehend adäquate diagnostische Maßnahmen und sofortige empirische antimikrobielle Therapien eingeleitet werden [38, 39]. SARS-Cov-2-negative Patienten müssen außerhalb von Bettenstationen mit gesicherten COVID-19 Infektionen in Einzelzimmern untergebracht werden_.

_Durch die organisatorischen Maßnahmen soll sichergestellt werden, dass die Prognose von Patienten mit Blut- und Krebserkrankungen durch die Pandemie nicht verschlechtert wird.
_
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Empfehlungen zu einzelnen Krankheitsentitäten oder Krankheitssituationen unter 6. 2
*
  Zu COVID 19 und Prostatakarzinom siehe:  6.2.61  Prostatakarzinom
https://www.onkopedia.com/de/onkoped....html#ID0EE4BG


Franz

----------


## buschreiter

Danke für den Link!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Land wappnet sich für den Anstieg
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1627409.html

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Faktencheck Schwerpunkt: Coronavirus
*
Die folgende Seite hilft Fake-News aufzuspüren bzw. zu erkennen

https://correctiv.org./faktencheck/coronavirus/

Harald

----------


## Optimist

*Kritik an Corona-Studie aus Heinsberg*

  Die Zeit berichtet über erste (umstrittene) Studienresultate aus Heinsberg.
https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...e-kai-diekmann

Einige Zitate und kritische Anmerkungen aus dem aktuellen Beitrag der Zeit:

_Unplausible Zahlen und nicht aufs ganze Land übertragbar: Fachleute zweifeln an der Aussagekraft der Heinsberg-Studie. Sie gebe keinen Anlass, Kontaktsperren zu lockern.
_
_.. Am Donnerstagvormittag hatte ein Forschungsteam um den Virologen Hendrik Streeck von der Universität Bonn auf einer Pressekonferenz in Düsseldorf erste Resultate der deutschlandweit bisher größten Studie zur Verbreitung des neuen Coronavirus vorgestellt. Im besonders stark betroffenen Landkreis Heinsberg in Nordrhein-Westfalen will das Team unter anderem herausfinden, wie viele Menschen tatsächlich mit dem neuen Erreger infiziert sind oder waren._
_. Die Schlagzeilen waren voller Euphorie:. Dass all diese Schlussfolgerungen, wenn überhaupt, nur für Heinsberg  und nicht bundesweit  gegolten hätten, ging weitgehend unter.  ._
_. So ist nicht sicher, ob der Test, den die Forscher benutzt haben, eine sichere Aussage über eine Infektion mit dem neuen Coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 treffen kann._
_. Verbindungen zwischen dem Bonner Studienleiter und dem PR-Unternehmen Storymachine, welches eine Dokumentation zur Studie selbst finanziert_
_
.. Virologe Christian Drosten sagte, er könne aus dem, was in Düsseldorf präsentiert wurde, nichts ableiten:  "Da wird einfach so wenig erklärt, dass man nicht alles versteht."._

_Seinen größten Kritikpunkt bekräftigte Drosten abends noch einmal im heute journal._ 
_ Man müsse unterscheiden, ob es sich um Diagnosen handele oder einfach um Signale aus einem Labortest. " Diese Labortests haben eine hohe Rate an falsch positiven Signalen, rein technisch", sagte Drosten. Das bedeutet, dass Antikörpertests auch dann anschlagen können, wenn Menschen sich gar nicht mit dem neuen Coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 infiziert haben, sondern ihr Immunsystem Antikörper gegen eines der vier saisonalen Coronaviren gebildet hat._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein sehr lesenswerter link. Habe nur einige, mir wichtig erscheinenden Punkte aus dem Beitrag der "Zeit" zitiert und sicher auch einiges übersehen. 


Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Vergebliche Suche
*
Sehr früh heute morgen hatte ich einem Bericht, der nun nicht mehr aufgerufen werden kann - wo ist er verblieben ? - entnommen, dass in Südkorea vom Covid 19 als gesund entlassene Patienten, sich neu infiziert hätten. Es war auch ein dem Robert Koch Institut vergleichbare Institution in Südkorea erwähnt, die das bestätigte.

Bislang wähnten doch Virologen, dass man nach einer Genesung von Covid 19 immun wäre??

Wer weiß dazu mehr. Ich würde mich Antworten freuen.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Eben in anderem Link gefunden:
*
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...Patienten.html

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

ich habe heute (noch) nichts gelöscht, aber gestern. Ich möchte nicht nur Dich darum bitten, die Anzahl der Beiträge zu COVID-19 auf das zu reduzieren, was wirklich einen Nutzwert für die Leser hat und immer daran zu denken, dass dies ein *Prostatakrebs*forum ist. Das Zitieren von Verschwörungstheorien zum Beispiel hat keinen Nutzwert für die Leser, sondern verursacht allenfalls wohliges Gruseln. Massenweise Links auf alle möglichen Zeitungsartikel gehören auch nicht hier hinein, Wen sie interessieren, der möge selbst googeln.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Massenweise Links auf alle möglichen Zeitungsartikel gehören auch nicht hier hinein, Wen sie interessieren, der möge selbst googeln.


BRAVO, eine überfällige Einordnung!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Ralf,

ist bei mir angekommen. Der eben verlinkte Bericht zu Südkorea hat mich allerdings zutiefst besorgt gemacht. Ich werde mich nunmehr zurückhalten. Da ich selbst nicht über ein Handy verfüge, möchte ich auch nicht haben, um nicht dauernd mit WhatApps verwöhnt oder belästigt zu werden, komme ich auch nicht an Berichte zu Verschwörungstheorien
heran. Ja, jeder sollte googeln, sofern er kann.

Gruß nach Angeln mit den Wünschen auf ein geruhsames Osterfest.

Gruß Harald

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Mir wäre auch wohler, wenn dieser ganze Forumsteil versenkt würde. Der Moderator hat sich selbst zur Aufgabe gemacht, zu selektieren und zu bewerten, was richtig und was falsch ist. Wenn schon die beiden befreundeten Chef-Virologen aus Berlin und Bonn sich nicht in allen Punkten einig sind (in einigen schon), wie soll der Moderator eine solche Aufgabe sinnvoll und vorausschauend bewältigen können. Was sich heuer als Verschwörung liest, oder was sich heute als real anhört, kann sich in der Zukunft als Fehlinterpretation erweisen. Bleiben wir besser bei unserem Grundproblem. Das ist für jeden Einzelnen von uns eh schon viel zu groß. 
Ein schönes Osterfest wünsche ich Allen (...und ich werde dieses großartige Forum nicht mehr mit fachfremden Bemerkungen verwässern)
Uwe

----------


## obelix

Danke; speziell die Verschwörungstheorien, nicht eine einzige verifizierbar, sind in etlichen Foren ein Übel. Jeden Tag wird eine neue Sau durch‘s Dorf getrieben und leider können nicht alle dies richtig einordnen. Ist in dieser Zeit auch nicht einfach!

Löschen was hier nicht rein gehört, gerne auch meine Antwort. Ob dann evtl. ein „sinnvoller“ Beitrag mit durch das Netz fällt, wäre für mich zu akzeptieren. 

Schöne Ostertage!

----------


## Isetta300

Also Leute,

so einfach ist das nicht! Wir als Krebspatienten sind doch von dieser Situation besonders betroffen!

Keiner von uns weiß, wie das weitergeht. Hat denn einer von uns Covid 19 positiv? Und wenn was passiert dann?

Bitte Covid 19 nicht aus diesem Forum rauslassen!

Bitte weiter über Covid 19 berichten!

Dirk

----------


## RalfDm

Dirk,

lies Dir einfach noch mal durch, was ich hier geschrieben hatte.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

*Training für Krebspatienten in Zeiten der Coronakrise*

   Bewegung ist wichtig, nicht nur für Krebspatienten.  Fitnesscenter und Schwimmbäder sind aufgrund der Infektionsgefahr geschlossen.  Gymnastik oder gezieltes Training zuhause wäre eine Möglichkeit.  Man ist am Überlegen, was ist für mich geeignet und wie soll ich vorgehen? 
Hier bietet dieser link  des Centrum für integrierte  Onkologie (CIO) -   Uniklinik Köln, Hilfe in Form von zahlreichen, gut kommentierten  Videos an.

https://cio.uk-koeln.de/leben-mit-krebs/bewegung/otthome/

_Die Sportwissenschaftler und Therapeuten der Onkologischen Trainings- und Bewegungstherapie (OTT) am CIO der Uniklinik Köln nutzen die Corona-bedingte Trainingspause kreativ und haben Videos produziert, die speziell auf die besonderen Bedürfnisse von Menschen mit einer onkologischen Erkrankung zugeschnitten sind.
_
_Bislang online sind:_
_- Einführung und Radfahren - Priv.-Doz. Dr. Freerk Baumann
__- Beine & Kraft - Timo Niels_
_-Yoga am Abend - Constanze Handmann_
_-Training mit Parkbank - Stefanie Siebert_
_- Fit mit Wasserflaschen - Marisa Kolbe_


_Geplant sind weiterhin Videos zu folgenden Themen:
__Fasten, Sturzprävention bei Osteoporose und Knochenmetastasen, Tabata Ausdauer, Core Training, Lauf ABC, Partnerübungen, Beckenbodentraining,  Faszientraining, Sling-Training, Pilates, Übungen mit dem Theraband, Rückenschule, Koordinationstraining, Ausdauertraining, Herz-Kreislauftraining im Wohnzimmer, Dehnübungen von Kopf bis Fuß, Cross Fit, Nordic Walking/Walking/XCO Walking, Life Kinetics, Tai-Chi/Qi-Gong als Entspannungsmethoden, Kräftigung der Rumpfmuskulatur ohne Hilfsmittel, Sensomotorisches Training und gezielte Ansteuerung der Füße zur Behandlung von Polyneuropathien, Atemübungen als Entspannungsmethode, Flexibilitätstraining, Finger- und Handkoordination, Beweglichkeitstraining, Stressabbau im Haus ..."_

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scheint für jeden etwas dabei zu sein.  Viel Spaß, Ausdauer und Erfolg beim Mitmachen!


  Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Coronavirus: Was Krebspatienten jetzt beachten sollten.

Hier ein Link auf eine Pressemitteilung des DKFZ:

https://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/presse...en-sollten.php

Nach Einschätzung von Experten ist damit zu rechnen, dass die Corona-Pandemie nicht in wenigen Wochen ausgestanden ist, sondern noch über Monate andauern kann. Was bedeutet das für die spezielle Situation von Krebspatienten? Welche Verhaltensmaßnahmen sind zu beachten, welche Therapien sollten keinesfalls verschoben werden? Beim Krebsinformationsdienst des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums (DKFZ) erhalten Patienten und Angehörige laufend aktualisierte Informationen.

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Tag Lothar,

ähnliche Hinweise findet man auch im Uro Forum.

*Corona-Pandemie: d-uo und DGU geben Empfehlungen zum Management urologischer Krebspatienten

Die Deutschen Uro-Onkologen (d-uo) und die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU) haben ein Merkblatt zum Management von Krebspatienten in Zeiten der Coronavirus-Pandemie erarbeitet.
*
Bitte lesen:

https://uroforum.de/corona-pandemie-...rebspatienten/

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Ralf:



> Dirk,
> lies Dir einfach noch mal durch, was ich hier geschrieben hatte.
> Ralf


Ja, toll . . . . . 




> Also Leute,
> so einfach ist das nicht! Wir als Krebspatienten sind doch von dieser Situation besonders betroffen!
> Keiner von uns weiß, wie das weitergeht. Hat denn einer von uns Covid 19 positiv? Und wenn was passiert dann?
> Bitte Covid 19 nicht aus diesem Forum rauslassen!
> 
> Bitte weiter über Covid 19 berichten!
> Dirk


So sehe ich es auch, lieber Dirk!
Wir sollten einen Moderator haben, der beides kann.
Den haben wir wohl, - - - oder auch nicht . . . . ?!
Vielen Dank für dein Posting!

dr@wulff-berlin.de hat sich da sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt, weil er weiss, dass ein Forum nicht demokratisch abläuft.

Vielen Dank lieber Doktor, dass Sie oder du es mir/uns erklärt hast!
Bleibe bitte bei uns, lieber Doc!
Es gibt auch noch eine Zeit nach der Corona-Krise.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

> *Krebspatienten sind durch die Ausbreitung von COVID-19 oft verunsichert,* verschieben eventuell anstehende Arztbesuche oder überlegen ob sie geplante Therapien durchführen sollen. ...


...und dann folgen Links und Zitate auf Onkopedia, die keinerlei Hilfe für uns Patienten bedeuten: das ist nur Geschwafel von Theoretikern, dazu noch ohne jede Evidenz (wie sie selbst schreiben).

Es wurde doch schon festgestellt, was Covid-19 für PCa bedeutet
- Arztbesuche nur unter Beachtung der Distanz und hygienischer Maßnahmen (wie bei jedermann)
- Behandlung im Krankenhaus nur wenn das Personal Schutzmasken trägt oder Abstand hält, am besten in einer Klinik ohne Covid-19-Patienten
- bei immunsuppressiven Behandlungen Eigenschutz durchführen (z.B. Selbstisolation, (FFP2/3-)Schutzmaske, Körper wenig belasten - wie auch sonst bei solcher Behandlung jeweils vorgesehen, denn Covid-19 ist nur einer von vielen Keimen, den man sich da einfangen kann)
- wer PCa hat und Covid-19-positiv ist wird der Klinik die Behandlung erschweren, so daß unter Umständen besser bis zum Ende der Infektion gewartet wird (und erst recht, wenn diese mit deutlichen Symptomen verbunden ist).
Manch einer mag eine Behandlung verschieben wollen (oder müssen) - das ist eine Einzelfallabwägung, die sicher bei Hochrisiko anders ausfällt als bei Gleason 6 oder 7.
Mehr konnte ich bisher dem Thread nicht entnehmen.

----------


## RalfDm

Mitte März hatte ich an der Beratungshotline einen Anrufer mit einer Frage, auf die ich keine gute Antwort geben konnte. Es war für mich das erste Covid-19-bezogene Gespräch an der Hotline.
Der Anrufer hatte das Problem, dass er antreten sollte zu einer weiteren Chemoinfusion, dass aber im Wartezimmer des Arztes (Onkologen) die Patienten dicht an dicht saßen. Der Arzt konnte oder wollte daran nichts ändern und es nicht besser organisieren. Der Anrufer wollte nun von mir wissen, wie er sich verhalten solle. Ich habe ihm nach einigem Nachdenken gesagt, dass aufgrund der Chemotherapie sein Immunsystem besonders geschwächt sei und dass es wahrscheinlich das kleinere Übel sei, die Folge-Infusion um vielleicht zwei Wochen hinauszuzögern. Er solle sich bezüglich der aktuellen Entwicklung ständig auf dem Laufenden halten. Ich weiß heute noch nicht, was ich ihm Anderes oder Besseres hätte sagen können. 

Ralf

----------


## tritus59

Interessante Frage! Ich befürchte, dass auch in 2 oder in 4 Wochen das Corona Problem nicht vorbei sein wird. Ich finde aber das Verhalten des Arztes völlig unverantwortlich den Patienten gegenüber. Hier müsste dringend Abhilfe geschafft werden. Gerade in einem Arzt Wartezimmer müssten die Social Distancing Massnahmen erst recht noch strenger sein als für vermeintlich Gesunde. Ich würde mich nicht mal als Gesunder in ein solches Wartezimmer setzen. 

Als Chemo Empfänger hat man nachweislich ein schwächeres Immunsystem, objektiv messbar auch an der gesunkenen Anzahl an Leukozyten. Diese versucht man dann oft mit G-CSF wieder auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Dauert aber trotzdem immer mehrere Tage nach jeder Infusion, bis die Anzahl wieder steigt. Es führt kein Weg vorbei, dass auch dieser Arzt umlernt. Danach kann aufgrund des Nutzen/Schaden Risikos abgewogen werden, was ggf. für Alternativen zur Chemo vorhanden sind.

Heinrich

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Heinrich,



> Interessante Frage! Ich befürchte, dass auch in 2 oder in 4 Wochen das Corona Problem nicht vorbei sein wird.


Mitte März, als der Mann mich anrief, war noch nicht abzusehen, wohin die Reise gehen würde. Es war aber bekannt, dass es keine Schutzmasken mehr gab, so dass dies auch keine Lösung für ihn gewesen wäre in der Praxis. Es war ein Dilemma, für das ich keine gute Lösung sah.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

> ...und dann folgen Links und Zitate auf Onkopedia, die keinerlei Hilfe für uns Patienten bedeuten: das ist nur Geschwafel von Theoretikern, dazu noch ohne jede Evidenz (wie sie selbst schreiben)


*
Die Leitlinie von Onkopedia als "Geschwafel" abzukanzeln, ist eine schwer nachzuvollziehende Aussage.*
Die Bedrohung durch COVID-19 scheint noch nicht überall angekommen zu sein, auch bei einigen anderen Textern hier im Forum. 

Zumindest für mich und ich erlaube mir auch für einige andere zu sprechen, stellt COVID-19 eine sehr ernste Bedrohung dar. 
Die üppige  Metastasierung meiner Lunge ist durch ADT/Chemo vorerst mal verschwunden, aber meine Lungenfunktion ist durch Vernarbungen von den ehemaligen Metastasen immer noch und wahrscheinlich für längere Zeit eingeschränkt.  Ich bin ein Risikopatient und COVID-19 bereitet mir, im Gegensatz zu meiner Krebserkrankung, mit der ich ganz gut zurechtkomme, große Sorgen.

Die Leitlinien von Onkopedia geben mir und vielleicht auch ein paar anderen Betroffenen eine gewisse Sicherheit. Oder sollte ich hier der einzige sein der sich wegen COVID-19 Gedanken macht ?

"Geschwafel", kann ich nur in deinem Beitrag erkennen, Martin. 
Verschone bitte mich und andere, für die COVID-19 auch ein Problem darstellt, künftig mit deinen "Geschwafel".
  Ich werde weiterhin mir wichtig Erscheinendes zu COVID-19 hier schreiben, wem das nicht gefällt, es gibt eine "Ausblendfunktion".


  Franz

PS: Ich habe öfter das Wort "Geschwafel" benutzt, ins Thema eingebracht wurde es von anderer Seite.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Franz,

ich war auch etwas überrascht, wie sich der von mir sehr geschätzte Martin grundsätzlich zum in Rede stehenden Thema geäußert hat. Natürlich wissen fast alle was Sache ist in Sachen Covid 19. Aber inzwischen mussten wir auch erkennen, dass das Virus mit unabsehbaren Folgen mutiert. Und das ist es, was mich mit Sorge erfüllt.

Das Thema Prostatakrebs ist da trotz aktuell PSA 219 ng/ml eher zweitrangig. Und über Prostatakrebs sind wir nicht nur dank Ralf und seinem "Ersten Rat" bestens informiert. 

Wir alle sollten zumindest anerkennen, dass sachliche Info zum Covid 19 noch für längere Zeit vonnöten ist.

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Gruß Harald

----------


## tritus59

> Aber inzwischen mussten wir auch erkennen, dass das Virus mit unabsehbaren Folgen mutiert. Und das ist es, was mich mit Sorge erfüllt. Wir alle sollten zumindest anerkennen, dass sachliche Info zum Covid 19 noch für längere Zeit vonnöten ist.


 Lieber Harald,

Dem letzten Satz kann man nur voll zustimmen, aber der erste Satz, ich bitte Dich, das ist jetzt wirklich alles andere als fachliche Info.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass in einem Prostatakrebsforum über Covid-19 diskutiert werden sollte, aber doch bitte nur mit solchen Themen, welche im speziellen vor allem PCa Betroffene interessieren. Und Fake-News zu verbreiten, dass das Virus schon mit unabsehbaren Folgen mutiert hat, na ja, Du solltest diese Info doch gerne eurem Chef Virologen Droste und Co. auch mal mitteilen, dass er auch auf dem neuesten Stand ist.

Natürlich sind die Folgen noch nicht klar ersichtlich. Aber eben, immer sachlich bleiben, wie Du ja empfohlen hast.
Darum ist es ja auch so schwierig, jetzt Prognosen abzugeben, wann der ganze Spuk ein Ende haben wird. Für uns PCa Betroffene gilt im wesentlichen das, was Martin in den paar Zeilen zusammengefasst hat.

Wer viel mehr sucht, kann "Coronavirus" in Google eingeben und findet für alles und das Gegenteil  unzählige Geschichten.

Heinrich

----------


## Optimist

> dass das Virus schon mit unabsehbaren Folgen mutiert hat, na ja, Du solltest diese Info doch gerne eurem Chef Virologen Droste und Co. auch mal mitteilen, dass er auch auf dem neuesten Stand ist.


Heinrich,
Viren verändern sich laufend.  Veränderungen beim Corona-Virus werden schon seit geraumer Zeit beobachtet. Aussagen wie "unabsehbare Folgen" sind zum *gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt aber nicht haltbar,* sie sind eindeutig den Fake-News zuzuordnen.

In diesem podcast, auch als Text verfügbar, beschäftigt sich der Virologe Christian Drosten ausführlich und sachlich mit genetischen Veränderungen bei Viren, insbesondere dem Coronavirus.

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info/...avirus108.html
  Zitat:
    _Christian Drosten: Also, wir können uns darauf verlassen, dass das Virus mutiert. Das können wir jetzt schon beobachten. Da sind überall schon Mutationen im Genom, und wir können uns auch darauf verlassen, dass das Virus seine Eigenschaften dabei ändern wird. Wir können aber nicht sagen, ob es jetzt schon dazu gekommen ist. Denn dazu müssten wir das Virus unter kontrollierten Bedingungen eine Zeit lang studieren _

   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

Ob diese Veränderungen das Virus abschwächen oder aggressiver machen, um das festzustellen bedarf es neben finanzieller Mittel, vor allem Zeit. 
Vor drei Monaten konnte sich fast niemand die rasante weltweite Ausbreitung des Virus vorstellen.
In welcher Form sich das Virus in den nächsten  Monaten ausbreitet ?  Wir sollten auf weitere Überraschungen gefasst sein.

Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> In welcher Form sich das Virus in den nächsten  Monaten ausbreitet ?  Wir sollten auf weitere Überraschungen gefasst sein.


Es ist nicht so einfach, gefasst zu sein! Die Formulierung "gefasst sein" kann man sehr verschieden deuten. Deshalb kann ich auch leider nicht gut schlafen. Als Fake-News-Verbreiter eigne ich mich nicht. Wenn das so angekommen ist, bedauere ich das und entschuldige mich dafür.

Bleibt allseits gefasst, auf was auch immer!?

Harald

----------


## Optimist

Lieber Harald,

  mit dem Beitrag #  311 habe ich  lediglich versucht die Diskussion wieder etwas zu versachlichen.

  Als *Fake-News  Verbreiter* habe ich dich nicht persönlich angesprochen,  ich habe nur auf diese zunehmenden Meldungen hingewiesen. Für viele ist es schwer zu beurteilen, ob etwas daran stimmt, wenn eine neue Meldung zum Thema Corona-Virus in pseudowissenschaftlicher Verpackung präsentiert wird.

Heinrichs etwa süffisant wirkende Bemerkung, die ich in #311 anfangs zitierte, konnte ich so nicht stehen lassen, deshalb mein Hinweis, dass sich der Virologe Drosten mit dem Gedanken einer  möglichen  Veränderung/ Mutationen des Virus  beschäftigt.

  Mit *auf Überraschungen gefasst sein*,  damit wollte ich auf die Unberechenbarkeit der Entwicklung der Corona-Epidimie hinweisen, eine Unberechenbarkeit die - das sollte ich noch ergänzen - zusammen mit den in etlichen Ländern überforderten Gesundheitssystemen eine gefährliche  Mischung, zumindest in den nächsten Monaten darstellt.

   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Corona hat auch mir schon etliche schlaflose Stunden bereitet, das Virus beschäftigt mich sehr, nicht nur weil  ich zu einer Risikogruppe gehöre, dazu gehören auch zwei meiner Familienmitglieder aufgrund sehr fortgeschrittener chronischer Erkrankungen.  Da kreisen die Gedanken.

  Von meiner Ausbildung  als Biologe, bin ich mit den  Grundlagen der Biochemie, Genetik und Mikrobiologie  vertraut, auch wenn ich rund 40 Jahre statt im Labor im Freiland gearbeitet habe.
  Und so versuche ich hier mein Wissen einzubringen und auch wenn es mir auffällt auf Fake-News hinzuweisen.


  Franz

----------


## Michi1

Viellleicht kann mir einer sagen was die Verdoppelung-Zahl bringt. Wenn doch die Infizierten mehr sind aber die Zahl der Neu infizierten gleich bleibt, steigt diese Zahl. Da hat sich deswegen doch nichts verbessert. Seit 4.4. sind die Neu infizierten fast gleich aber die Zahl hat sich verändert. Will man mit dieser Zahl uns nur verunsichern?

----------


## Lothar M

*Die Verdopplungszeiten in der Corona-Pandemie geben uns Informationen darüber, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich das Virus ausbreitet.* 
Die Verdopplungszeit besagt, wie lange es dauert, bis sich die Zahl der Infizierten verzweifacht hat. Je höher die Verdopplungszeit ist, desto langsamer breitet sich das Virus aus. Denn es vergeht mehr Zeit, bis die Fallzahl auf das Doppelte gestiegen ist.
*Rechenbeispiele*

Ein Beispiel: Gäbe es heute 100 Corona-Infizierte und eine Verdopplungszeit von einer Woche, dann wären es nächste Woche 200 Fälle. In der Folgewoche läge die Fallzahl bei 400, und nach einem Monat schon bei 1.600. Obwohl die Verdopplungszeit gleich bleibt, kommen also immer mehr Erkrankte hinzu.
Läge die Verdopplungszeit in diesem Beispiel bei nur zwei Tagen, wäre das Tempo der Ausbreitung viel höher: Nach nur 8 Tagen wären bereits 1.600 Fälle erreicht. Und nach 4 Wochen (28 Tage) hätte sich die Zahl der Erkrankten bereits 14-mal verdoppelt, und die Fallzahl wäre bereits auf 1.638.400 hochgeschnellt.
Ein sogenannter exponentieller Verlauf mit Fallzahlen, die quasi "explodieren", ist typisch für die Anfangsphase einer Epidemie oder Pandemie.
*Die Verdopplungszeit und das Gesundheitssystem*

Die Verdopplungszeit ist also entscheidend dafür, wie viele Menschen noch krank werden, ins Krankenhaus kommen, dort intensivmedizinisch versorgt werden müssen - und zu einem bestimmten Prozentsatz auch sterben. Wenn sich die Zahl der Infizierten zu schnell verdoppelt, kann das Gesundheitssystem überlastet werden oder zusamenbrechen.

Text von der NDR-Webseite

Hier ein Link auf Grafiken der FAZ:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16653240.html

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Entschuldige Harald, ich wollte Dich auch nicht allzusehr kritisieren. Franz hat alles wieder ins richtige Licht gerückt. Danke.

Es ist mir schon auch klar, dass mit jeder Vermehrung eines Viruses Mutationen auftreten. Soweit so normal. Deshalb können wir gegen Grippe auch nie einen langanhaltenden Impfschutz aufbauen. Was den Leser in diesem Zusammenhang verunsichert, ist halt wirklich nur der Zusatz "mit unabsehbaren Folgen". Dies ist wohl auch dem Boulevard Journalismus geschuldet. Bei uns ist es der "Blick", bei euch das "Bild", dem solche Schlagzeilen zuzutrauen wären.

Habe auch gelesen, dass momentan mindestens 3 leicht verschiedene Untergruppen dieses neuen Coronavirus weltweit unterwegs sind. Unterschiede in der Gefährlichkeit wurden noch nicht entdeckt, aber es wurden auch noch keine grossen Studien darüber publiziert.

Die gute Nachricht: Dieses Coronavirus ist sehr mutationsfaul. Experten rechnen damit, dass ein möglicher Impfstoff bis 5 Jahre schützen könnte.
Also liebe Leidenskollegen und andere Leser dieses Forums: Versucht trotzdem wieder gut zu schlafen. 

Heinrich

----------


## obelix

Auch nach meiner Meinung kann es hauptsächlich nur darum gehen die Verdoppelungszeit so weit auseinanderzuziehen wie möglich um unsere Krankenhäuser und vor allem das Personal nicht zu überfordern und Zeit zu gewinnen. "Durch" wird die Mehrzahl aller Menschen in D müssen. Viele werden Corona (körperlich) nicht bemerken.

Als klarer Befürworter der aktuellen Einschränkungen bleiben diese für mich ein Spiel mit dem Feuer ... und vielen Unbekannten. Unsere Wirtschaft muss in Kürze wieder anlaufen, damit wir später z. B. nicht ähnliche Zustände unseres Gesundheitssystems bekommen wie u. a. in Großbritannien. Schulen und Kitas werden geöffnet, die Geschäfte ebenfalls. Vermutlich mit Regeln, sei es zeitlicher Natur, in den Betrieben Aufteilung und Trennung nach Schichten, vielleicht geregelte Einkaufszeiten nach Altersgruppen und einiges mehr. Auch in den Restaurants und Hotels kann ich mir Umorganisationen vorstellen. Anzahl der Gäste beschränken, Tische auseinander, Mahlzeiten splitten usw.. Fliegen in andere Länder? Auch auf Mallorca werden Gäste benötigt. Vielleicht doch möglich mit den gerade genannten "Umorganisationen"? Flieger nicht voll besetzen? Mundschutz_pflicht_ ausweiten?

Die Risikogruppen, wozu hier die überwiegende Mehrzahl gehören dürfte, wird mE weiterhin striktere Verhaltensregeln einhalten müssen. Krankenhäuser, Altersheime werden besonders geschützt bleiben. Gerade für die Bewohner der Altersheime und deren Angehörigen ein stark belastender Zustand.

Ich hoffe, wir bekommen bald eine klarere Sicht wie mit Corona weiter umgegangen werden kann, einen Impfstoff oder ähnliches - es muss weiter gehen!

Allen eine Frohe Ostern!

----------


## Michi1

Da komme ich trotzdem nicht ganz mit. Es geht mir ja um die Anzahl der Verdopplung. Bei 100 Stück ist die doch ganz anders als jetzt bei 125.000.

----------


## ursus47

> Da komme ich trotzdem nicht ganz mit. Es geht mir ja um die Anzahl der Verdopplung. Bei 100 Stück ist die doch ganz anders als jetzt bei 125.000.


Hallo Michi, Lothar hat das doch sehr anschaulich und verständlich beschrieben.
Schöne Ostern noch
Urs

----------


## Michi1

Trotzdem werden auch die Kapazitäten der Krankenhäuser nicht ausreichen wenn jeden Tag 4000 neue angesteckte dazu kommen. Da kann die Zahl noch so hoch sein.

----------


## ursus47

Mich die Anzahl der Angsteckten hat erst einmal mit den Kapazitäten nicht viel zu tun. Angesteckt heisst noch lange nicht dass ein Stat. Bett benötigt wird. Es waren wohl schon dehr Viele angesteckt und wurden nie richtig krank.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Trotzdem werden auch die Kapazitäten der Krankenhäuser nicht ausreichen wenn jeden Tag 4000 neue angesteckte dazu kommen. Da kann die Zahl noch so hoch sein.



Ich garnix mehr verstehn!! Was haben die Kapazitäten der Krankenhäuser mit der Verdoppelungszeit zu tun???

*Coronavirus Deutschland im heutigen Tagesvergleich:
*
Infizierte 125.452 + 544 - Genesene 57.400 + 3.437 - Todesfälle 2.871 + 135 - Verdoppelungszeit 18.3 Tage + 0.9 Tage

Kapiert?

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Harald,
frohe Ostern erst mal!
Bleib gesund!
Hier die neuesten Zahlen gemäß Zeit-Online:
*Deutschland*

125.811 bestätigte Infektionen
51.853* Genesene
2.874 Todesfälle

----------


## martcu

https://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/cor...land-weltweit/ Man soll ja nicht so viele Links hier reinstellen aber wichtig ist die Anzahl der wieder gesunden. Diese Zahl steigt ja ebenfalls an und dann geht es darum das Delta (also Anzahl der Infizierten) möglichst gleich zu halten oder zu verkleinern. Wenn das gelingt, dann ist davon auszugehen, dass die Anzahl der vorhandenen KKH Plätze ausreichen könnten. Wobei die Zahl nur auf den bestätigten Fällen (durch Test positiv nachgewiesen) basiert.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> frohe Ostern erst mal!
> Bleib gesund!
> Hier die neuesten Zahlen gemäß Zeit-Online:
> *Deutschland*
> 
> 125.811 bestätigte Infektionen
> 51.853* Genesene
> 2.874 Todesfälle



Vielen Dank Lothar. Meine Zahlen hatte ich aus T-online entnommen.

Frohe Ostern Lothar und bleib auch Du gesund.

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

World
1,787,069
+7,326
109,288
+509
406,109
1,271,672
50,548
229
14.0



USA
533,115
+236
20,580
+3
30,502
482,033
11,471
1,611
62
2,693,758
8,138

Spain
163,027

16,606

59,109
87,312
7,371
3,487
355
355,000
7,593

Italy
152,271

19,468

32,534
100,269
3,381
2,518
322
963,473
15,935

France
129,654

13,832

26,391
89,431
6,883
1,986
212
333,807
5,114

*Germany*
*125,452*

*2,871*

*57,400*
*65,181*
*4,895*
1,497
34
1,317,887
15,730

China
82,052
+99
3,339

77,575
1,138
139
57
2



UK
78,991

9,875

344
68,772
1,559
1,164
145
334,974
4,934


Country,
Other
Total
Cases
New
Cases
Total
Deaths
New
Deaths
Total
Recovered
Active
Cases
Serious,
Critical
Tot Cases/
1M pop
Deaths/
1M pop
Total
Tests
Tests/



Quelle: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

----------


## obelix

> Trotzdem werden auch die Kapazitäten der Krankenhäuser nicht ausreichen wenn jeden Tag 4000 neue angesteckte dazu kommen. Da kann die Zahl noch so hoch sein.


von diesen ~4.000 Neuinfizierten kommen lange nicht alle ins Krankenhaus. Ca. 80% der Infizierten bemerken dies nicht bzw. haben keine oder nur sehr geringe Probleme damit. Bei 20%, die evtl. ins Hospital müssen, wären das in diesem Beispiel 800. Ein deutlicher Unterschied. Auch diese landen nicht alle auf der Intensivstation.

Dennoch gilt es mE aufzupassen, dass unser Gesundheitssystem alles möglichst schaffen kann und niemand vor die Entscheidung gestellt werden muss ob ein Ü80 überhaupt noch beatmet werden soll; heißt eine Selektion erfolgen muss.

----------


## Michi1

obelix, so wie du schreibst kann es dann sein das die Zahl von gestern dem geschuldet ist, weil ein Feiertag ist und nicht so viel getestet wurde. Es gibt soviel Möglichkeiten eine Statistik zu schönen, ich war jahrelang damit beschäftigt drum nehme ich nicht alles für bare Münze. Auch nicht in Deutschland.

----------


## obelix

Von Anfang betont das Robert-Koch-Institut dass über die Wochenenden nicht alle Gesundheitsämter die Neuzahlen melden. Deshalb stiegen bisher meistens die Zahlen am ersten Arbeitstag wieder an. 

Geschönt, bewusst geschönt, glaube ich nicht. Die Ermittlung und Erfassungen mögen zwischen den einzelnen Ländern abweichen, aber auch die etwas höheren Zahlen der WHO zeigen den gleichen Trend.

----------


## Lothar M

Gut, dass wir mit Michi einen Statistikexperten im Forum haben.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab mir trotzdem mal die Todesrate der letzten 3 Tage angeschaut und die steigt immer noch, zwar ganz leicht aber die würde mehr aussagen. Tut mir leid, dass ich so hartnäckig bin.

----------


## ursus47

Guten Morgen, darf ich eine ganz persönliche Frage in den Raum werfen; seit heute morgen laut Net. ist ziemlich klar dass eine Herdenimmunität angestrebt wird. Ziel ist alle jüngeren unter 50 jahren so schnell als möglich zu immunisieren, und die Gefährdeten noch besser zu schützen.
So nun die Frage: wie können die Gefährdeten besonders geschützt werden wenn sie mit jüngeren zusammen in einem Haushalt leben. Meine Frau ist 60 und muss zur Arbeit wo sie mit lauter jüngeren zu tun hat.
Ich werde mich wohl in die Opferrolle begeben müssen.
So werden Meinesgleichen erleben was es heißt, der Gemeinschaft zu dienen.
Schönen Tag Allerseits
LG Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Gut, dass wir mit Michi einen Statistikexperten im Forum haben.


Lieber Lothar,

hab Dank für Deinen hintergründigen Humor!!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Guten Morgen, darf ich eine ganz persönliche Frage in den Raum werfen; seit heute morgen laut Net. ist ziemlich klar dass eine Herdenimmunität angestrebt wird. Ziel ist alle jüngeren unter 50 jahren so schnell als möglich zu immunisieren, und die Gefährdeten noch besser zu schützen.
> So nun die Frage: wie können die Gefährdeten besonders geschützt werden wenn sie mit jüngeren zusammen in einem Haushalt leben. Meine Frau ist 60 und muss zur Arbeit wo sie mit lauter jüngeren zu tun hat.
> Ich werde mich wohl in die Opferrolle begeben müssen.
> So werden Meinesgleichen erleben was es heißt, der Gemeinschaft zu dienen.
> Schönen Tag Allerseits
> LG Urs


Moin Urs,

dazu im Internet dies: https://www.t-online.de/gesundheit/krankheiten-symptome/id_87676976/wie-sie-ansteckung-innerhalb-der-familie-vermeiden.html

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe aber einen Bericht gesehen in dem gesagt wurde das man schon ansteckend ist, wenn man noch keine Symptome hat. Bei Kindern ist es so. Wie soll man sich da schützen?

----------


## Lothar M

Urs,
ich habe mich bei meiner Stadt als freiwilliger Pandemiehelfer beworben, um sie bei der der Herdeninfektion zu unterstützen.
Pro nachgewiesenen Ansteckungsfall wird mir ein Rentenpunkt gutgeschrieben.

----------


## tritus59

> Es gibt soviel Möglichkeiten eine Statistik zu schönen, ich war jahrelang damit beschäftigt .


Michi, Du überrascht mich immer wieder. Das habe ich wirklich nicht von Dir erwartet, dass Du früher ein solches Schlitzohr warst.

Schönen Ostermontag, lieben Gruss
Heinrich

----------


## obelix

> Ich hab mir trotzdem mal die Todesrate der letzten 3 Tage angeschaut und die steigt immer noch, zwar ganz leicht aber die würde mehr aussagen.


das muss letztendlich so sein. Die Gesamtzahl der Infizierten nimmt stetig zu; das wird vermutlich länger so bleiben. Der eine verstirbt z. B. am 8. Tag, der nächste am 12.. Gleichzeitig steigt natürlich die Zahl der Geheilten ebenfalls an. Aber da die Zahl der Infizierten weiter zunimmt, werden auch grundsätzlich mehr Menschen versterben.

Es gilt die Kurve flach zu halten damit unsere Hospitäler und die dortigen Arbeitenden nicht überfordert werden.

Ob bereits jetzt der Zeitpunkt für eine "Durchinfizierung" gegeben ist, werden andere besser beurteilen können. Wichtig dabei ist, dass die "absichtlich" Infizierten dies wirklich gut verkraften und überstehen. Die Risikogruppen werden längere Zeit Einschränkungen hinnehmen bzw. Hinweise beachten müssen, davon gehe ich aus (u. a. könnten das sein: Abstand, Hygiene, Mundschutz. geregelte Einkaufszeiten, Anzahl der Kontakte, ...). Seniorenheime werden weiterhin geschlossen bleiben bzw. nur ganz bestimmte Besucher, vielleicht unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen (Krankheit?), dürfen Eintreten.

Nach wie vor denke ich, dass eine App hilfreich wäre. Dies wird sich hier in D jedoch höchsten auf freiwilliger Basis durchsetzen können.

Tests, Tests, Tests - vor allem für die Menschen, die beruflich mit Infizierten zusammen kommen können. Würde ich auch in den Altersheimen, Kitas usw. begrüßen.

----------


## Michi1

Heinrich, ich war in einer großen Firma beschäftigt. Da hat mir einer der älteren Vorgesetzten einmal gesagt. Wenn gefragt wird wie viel Parkplätze wir haben das ist es besser du sagst 1053, bevor die sagts ungefähr 1050. Das nimmt dir keiner ab.

----------


## Lothar M

Ah ha, Parkplätze und keine Virusinfektionen oder Todesfälle.
 Gottseidank, dass Dir der liebe Gott den richtigen Beruf gegeben hat.

----------


## Michi1

Das ist zum Glück schon 13 Jahre her. Aber Zahlen jonglieren muss gelernt sein. Die anderen müssen daran glauben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

es geht hier ja recht humorvoll zu, dann darf ich ja nicht fehlen.
Ich verstehe, was Michi meint. Statistiken fallen in normalen Zeiten immer etwas unterschiedlich aus. Je nachdem, wer sie in Auftrag gibt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Michi als Parkwächter gearbeitet hat.

Eine bessere humorvolle Einlage hat uns Harald gegeben.
Die beiden Professoren mögen ja Recht haben, aber wie soll Urs sich das nun vorstellen?
Das er seine Frau, wenn sie von der Arbeit kommt, in ein Zimmer "sperrt", und er darauf achtet, dass der Klodeckel geschlossen ist, wenn sie abspült?
Na ja, ich weiss nicht.
Besser wäre es wohl, sie würde erst einmal weiterhin der Arbeit fern bleiben.
Wir haben unsere Tätigkeiten auch erst einmal eingestellt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

> Urs,
> ich habe mich bei meiner Stadt als freiwilliger Pandemiehelfer beworben, um sie bei der der Herdeninfektion zu unterstützen.
> Pro nachgewiesenen Ansteckungsfall wird mir ein Rentenpunkt gutgeschrieben.


O, vielen Dank Lothar dass Du so schnell mit einem sehr hilfreichen Tipp zur Stelle warst.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Leute,

natürlich gibt es einen hintergründigen Humor! Jedoch immer wieder einen frechen, unverschämten Humor!

Lasst euren blöden Humor in eurem Ar...!

Dirk

----------


## tritus59

> laut Net. ist ziemlich klar dass eine Herdenimmunität angestrebt wird. Ziel ist alle jüngeren unter 50 jahren so schnell als möglich zu immunisieren, und die Gefährdeten noch besser zu schützen.
> So nun die Frage: wie können die Gefährdeten besonders geschützt werden wenn sie mit jüngeren zusammen in einem Haushalt leben. Meine Frau ist 60 und muss zur Arbeit wo sie mit lauter jüngeren zu tun hat.
> Ich werde mich wohl in die Opferrolle begeben müssen.
> So werden Meinesgleichen erleben was es heißt, der Gemeinschaft zu dienen.


*Urs,* 
Nein, es soll eben grad nicht möglichst rasch eine Herdenimmunität erreicht werden! All die Massnahmen, welche wir jetzt praktizieren sollen, zielen darauf ab, die Ansteckungen zu verlangsamen, um das Gesundheitssystem nicht zu überlasten. Es wäre ein leichtes, die Herdenimmunität rasch aufzubauen: Möglichst viele Anlässe mit 10'000 Zuschauer und mehr (Fussballspiele, Konzerte, Papstmessen usw.). Die Folgen wären dann einfach katastrophal mit 100'000en von Infizierten gleichzeitig, wovon 10'000e auch Jüngere ins Spital müssten, aber keinen Platz mehr hätten. Also warten wir lieber, bis es ein gutes Medikament oder einen Impfstoff gibt, bevor wieder alles seinen freien Lauf geht. 

Und an Ostern werden heutzutage höchstens ein paar Lämmer geopfert. Für all die anderen gelten einfach die empfohlenen Massnahmen weiter, egal ob man zu Hause bleibt, oder arbeiten muss. Wie Du auch richtig vermutest, ist es gar nicht möglich, Jüngere und Ältere so strikt zu trennen, dass man bei den Jüngeren eine viel schnellere Durchseuchung verantworten könnte.

Heinrich

----------


## obelix

Mir würde es besser gefallen wenn in diesem Beitrag keine - in meinen Augen - billigen Witze geschrieben würden. Dafür ist auch dieses Thema zu ernst.

Zuversicht immer und Humor selbstverständlich auch - wenn es passt! Dies kann selbstverständlich jeder für sich entscheiden!

----------


## MartinWK

Franz, wenn ich nur mal die von dir eingestellten Auszüge betrachte, dann hat das maximal die Qualität eines Parteiprogrammes vor der Wahl: es wird der sehr löbliche Wunsch nach weiterhin optimaler Versorgung geäußert, aber wie das erfüllt werden kann, bleibt unklar.

Der konkrete Rat an Patienten lautet "besondere Achtsamkeit" - das Modewort kommt immer dann zum Einsatz, wenn man nichts zu sagen hat:
_Krebspatienten und Patienten mit Erkrankungen des Blutes wird geraten, besonders achtsam zu sein und den Empfehlungen der Gesundheitsbehörden, vor allem zur freiwilligen Isolation, zu folgen."
_Das stimmt im Übrigen nur, wenn man (vorläufig) geheilte Krebspatienten, die keine COVID-19 relevanten Nebenwirkungen erfahren haben, ausschließt._
"Besondere Regeln gelten für Patienten mit dem erhöhten Risiko für einen schweren Verlauf von COVID-19."_  Ein Leersatz._
"Gleichzeitig darf die Angst vor einer Infektion mit dem Coronavirus nicht die Bekämpfung einer bereits existierenden, lebensgefährlichen Erkrankung wie Krebs beeinträchtigen._ Klingt wie eine Selbstverständlichkeit, hätte aber Ralf bei seiner Beratung nicht geholfen.
*"*_COVID-19: Entscheidungskriterien für eine Krebstherapie"_ Was soll man daraus lernen?

Und warum weist du "besonders" darauf hin:
_Punkt 6.1.5 Organisatorische Maßnahmen zur Sicherung der Versorgung der Patienten mit Blut- und Krebserkrankungen_
  _Auch angesichts von Schutzmaßnahmen für die Gesamtbevölkerung muss die unmittelbare, qualitätsgesicherte Versorgung der Patienten sichergestellt werden, insbesondere bei aktiven und lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankungen, bei kurativen Therapien, bei hohem Rezidivrisiko und bei belastenden Symptomen. Das betrifft die gesamte Versorgungskette von der Diagnostik über alle Formen der Therapie (Operation, Strahlentherapie, systemische Therapie, supportive Therapie, Symptomlinderung) bis zur Rehabilitation._
_Strukturen und Auflagen müssen ggf. angepasst werden, z. B. durch Umstellung von Tumorkonferenzen mit persönlicher Präsenz auf Telefon- oder Videokonferenzen, durch Anpassung behördlicher Auflagen, durch Verlängerung der Gültigkeit von Zertifikaten für onkologische Zentren u. ä...." usw. usf.
_Das ist ein reines, völlig unkonkretes Wunschprogramm, das zudem den Experten vor Ort für ziemlich dumm hält.
Am Schönsten ist aber das hier: 
_"Durch die organisatorischen Maßnahmen soll sichergestellt werden, dass die Prognose von Patienten mit Blut- und Krebserkrankungen durch die Pandemie nicht verschlechtert wird.
_Fehlt nur noch, dass COVID-19 durch "organisatorische Maßnahmen" verschwindet - juchhu es braucht keine Impfung oder Therapie. Auch eine Triage oder wenigstens Prioritätensetzung ist nicht nötig - wir leben im Überfluß. Was aber, wenn Prostata-OPs (oder Lungenkrebs-Ops, da ist es etwas eiliger) verschoben werden, weil die OP-Säle als Intensivstation umgerüstet wurden? Wer zählt mehr, der 86-jährige Demente, der im Heim mangels Hygiene (Masken usw.) infiziert wurde, oder der 58-Jährige Raucher mit Lungenkrebs?

Franz, ich bin gerne bereit, mich durch Argumente überzeugen zu lassen, wie denn diese Links dir und Anderen "Sicherheit" geben können. Mich verunsichert so etwas eher, weil ich befürchte, dass die wahren Probleme verschleiert werden sollen oder im besten Falle nicht erkannt wurden.

----------


## Lothar M

Folgen der künstlichen Beatmung und Langzeitschäden von Covid-19:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...-oft-schwierig

https://www.quarks.de/gesundheit/med...und-was-nicht/


Lothar

----------


## Optimist

> ...und dann folgen Links und Zitate auf Onkopedia, die keinerlei Hilfe für uns Patienten bedeuten: das ist nur Geschwafel von Theoretikern, dazu noch ohne jede Evidenz (wie sie selbst schreiben)


Martin,
unsere Meinungen liegen für eine vernünftige Diskussion zu weit auseinander. 
Vor allem kann ich nicht, auch nicht einmal ansatzweise nachvollziehen, wie du zu obiger Erkenntnis kommst. 

Schau dir bitte die Autorenliste der Onkopedia-Leitlinie an, sie zeigt sehr kompetente Fachleute:   _Marie von Lilienfeld-Toal, Hildegard Greinix, Hans H. Hirsch, Il-Kang Na, Michael Sandherr, Urs Schanz, Jörg Janne Vehreschild, Bernhard Wörmann.
_
Einige dieser Mediziner sind mir aus Veröffentlichungen bekannt, von anderen  habe ich sehr informative Vorträge gehört,
- z. B.  *Prof. Dr. Marie von Lilienfeld-Toal*, sie arbeitet  am Universitätsklinikum Jena, Hämatologie und Onkologie,  Schwerpunkt Infektionsforschung.

- oder *Prof. Bernhard* *Wörmann*, Charite - Medizinische Klinik mit Schwerpunkt Hämatologie, Onkologie und Tumorimmunologie (CVK). 
  Er ist mir von der Teilnahme an Webinaren im Rahmen der "Online-Veranstaltungen des BPS" bekannt.


Franz

----------


## ursus47

> *Urs,* 
> Nein, es soll eben grad nicht möglichst rasch eine Herdenimmunität erreicht werden! All die Massnahmen, welche wir jetzt praktizieren sollen, zielen darauf ab, die Ansteckungen zu verlangsamen, um das Gesundheitssystem nicht zu überlasten. Es wäre ein leichtes, die Herdenimmunität rasch aufzubauen: Möglichst viele Anlässe mit 10'000 Zuschauer und mehr (Fussballspiele, Konzerte, Papstmessen usw.). Die Folgen wären dann einfach katastrophal mit 100'000en von Infizierten gleichzeitig, wovon 10'000e auch Jüngere ins Spital müssten, aber keinen Platz mehr hätten. Also warten wir lieber, bis es ein gutes Medikament oder einen Impfstoff gibt, bevor wieder alles seinen freien Lauf geht. 
> 
> Und an Ostern werden heutzutage höchstens ein paar Lämmer geopfert. Für all die anderen gelten einfach die empfohlenen Massnahmen weiter, egal ob man zu Hause bleibt, oder arbeiten muss. Wie Du auch richtig vermutest, ist es gar nicht möglich, Jüngere und Ältere so strikt zu trennen, dass man bei den Jüngeren eine viel schnellere Durchseuchung verantworten könnte.
> 
> Heinrich


*Alexander Kekulé schlägt einen Drei-Stufenplan vor.*Ältere Menschen und Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen, also diejenigen, die für das Coronavirus am anfälligsten sind, sollen weiter isoliert bleiben. Kekulé: „Wir müssen sie überzeugen, zu Hause zu bleiben. Aber wir müssen auch Wege finden, die Situation für sie erträglich zu gestalten, so dass z.B.. auch Einkäufe und soziales Leben möglich sind.“ Wenn diese vulnerable Gruppe das Haus verlässt, gilt Mundschutz- oder Maskenpflicht.Auch für gewisse Berufsgruppen wie zum Beispiel Kassierer soll es eine Maskenpflicht geben. „Wir müssen uns alle daran gewöhnen, Gesichtsmasken zu tragen“, sagt Kekulé, der mit diesem Vorschlag bei weitem nicht der einzige ist. Die Maskenpflicht, sofern Masken denn in ausreichender Menge vorhanden sind, hat auch ein 14-köpfiges Team aus Wissenschaftlern und Ärzten in einem Positionspapier als sinnvoll erachtet. Allerdings nicht zwingend an der frischen Luft, sondern innerhalb von Gebäuden. Kekulés Slogan: „Kein Held ohne Maske.“Der 61-Jährige schlägt vor, dass zugelassen wird, dass sich junge Menschen (bewusst) mit Sars-CoV-2 infizieren, um schnellstmöglich immun zu werden. Bei den Altersgruppen <50 sind die Krankheitsverläufe in der Regel harmlos. Insofern – so der Epidemiologe – müssen nach dem Lockdown Schulen und Kindergärten zuerst geöffnet werden. Dänemark plant dies übrigens bereits nach Ostern.
*Corona-Gefahr bei Jüngeren: „Müssen mit diesen Toten leben...“*Dem Einwand, dass auch Jüngere an den Folgen des Coronavirus sterben können, begegnet Kekulé sehr sachlich. Bei den wenigen die gestorben sind, habe das Immunsystem überreagiert und den eigenen Körper angegriffen, meint er: „Ich weiß, es klingt herzlos, aber mit diesen Toten müssen wir leben.“

----------


## Michi1

Was aber dann sehr wichtig ist, es muss ausreichend Masken geben. Nicht einfach nur bestimmen. Ich hab schon vieles versucht, auch im Internet bestellt aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Masken.

----------


## obelix

Dazu war für mich heute wieder die Live-Übertragung der Pressekonferenz mit dem RKI, Prof. Dr. Wieler, sehr interessant, auch wenn sich Neuigkeiten in Grenzen hielten.

Durchinfizierung - wenn überhaupt nur in kleinen langsamen Schritten. Weshalb kann sich jeder selbst leicht ausrechnen, trotz aktuell niedriger Sterberate und der Anzahl der in Krankenhäusern behandlungsbedürftigen Corona-Patienten. Außerdem scheint noch nicht absolut sicher zu sein, ob ein gesunder Infizierter tatsächlich anschließend Immun ist. Dazu fehlen noch weitere Tests und Daten.


Zu den Masken:
Zum x-ten Male wiederholt Prof. Dr. Wieler dass es drei verschiedenen Arten von Masken gibt.

(Von mir vereinfacht dargestellt!)

1. Die absoluten Schutzmasken die aus Verfügungsgründen nur Diejenigen aktuell haben, die direkt mit schwer Infizierten in Berührung sind. Es besteht Knappheit. Sehr guter Schutz in alle Richtungen.

2. Die sog. OP-Masken, die Ärzte bei einer OP tragen und verhindern sollen, dass Keime/Viren des Operateurs in die OP-Stelle gelangen. Diese bieten einen relativ guten Schutz für die anderen. Auch diese sind nicht für alle ausreichend verfügbar.

3. Die frei am Markt erhältlichen, selbst gebastelten. Hier kann logischerweise keine komplette Beurteilung abgegeben werden, da jeder seinen eigenen Stoff usw. verwendet. NULL Eigenschutz und der Schutz der anderen durch diese "_selbstgebastelten Masken_" ist zumindest zweifelhaft. Das RKI bezeichnet diese als Gesichtsschutz. Auf die konkrete Frage ob diese Masken z. B. in vollbesetzten U-Bahnen etwas bringen, ist das RKI sehr skeptisch.
In allererster Linie - und das wäre wichtiger und effektiver - gilt es Abstand zu halten, 2m Abstand. Dieser Gesichtsschutz kann nur ein kleines Add-On oben drauf sein.


Geäußert hat er sich ebenfalls zu den Aussagen einiger Pathologen, die durch das Netz schwirren, dass das RKI eine Obduktion der gesund Verstorbenen für überflüssig hält. Diesen Aussagen hat er mehrfach verhemmend widersprochen und das RKI hätte dies auch so auf seiner eigenen Plattform bereits länger dargestellt.

----------


## MartinWK

> Schau dir bitte die Autorenliste der Onkopedia-Leitlinie an, sie zeigt sehr kompetente Fachleute:   _Marie von Lilienfeld-Toal, Hildegard Greinix, Hans H. Hirsch, Il-Kang Na, Michael Sandherr, Urs Schanz, Jörg Janne Vehreschild, Bernhard Wörmann.
> _Einige dieser Mediziner sind mir aus Veröffentlichungen bekannt, von anderen  habe ich sehr informative Vorträge gehört,...


Ich habe nicht die Wahrheit der Leitlinie oder ihre wissenschaftliche Qualität angezweifelt, sondern ihren Gebrauchswert (daran muss sich eine Leitlinie anders als eine Grundlagenstudie messen lassen). Und du bist wieder der Frage ausgewichen, was diese Leitlinie dir oder uns hier an Erkenntnis oder "Sicherheit" gebracht hat.

----------


## buschreiter

Hmmm...wo von Kekulé zu einer Durchseuchung geraten wird...gerade habe ich noch einen Bericht über eine 33jährige Amerikanerin gesehen, die 3 Wochen um ihr Leben gekämpft hat (bzw. die Ärzte). Kam mit blauem Gesicht in die Klinik und hatte noch 20 Minuten Zeit, sich von den Angehörigen zu verabschieden, dann wurde sie ins künstliche Koma gelegt (intubiert). Ganz ehrlich...ich werde mich nicht bewusst und freiwillig durchseuchen lassen, zumal in Südkorea und China Fälle auftauchen, in denen die Erkrankung wieder aufflammt (nach negativem Test). Kann sich auch noch niemand abschließend erklären...nö nö...ich warte auf die viel gescholtene Pharmaindustrie  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Lothar M

Infektionswelle auf Krebsstationen im Uni-Klinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf:

https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/coro...2-60bf387b0feb

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein ausgezeichneter Heise-Artikel, mit aufschlussreichen statistischen Auswertungen zur Kontaktsperre und Neuinfektionsverlauf:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...g-4702096.html

Unbedingt lesen!

Lothar

----------


## Reinhold2

> hmmm...wo von kekulé zu einer durchseuchung geraten wird...gerade habe ich noch einen bericht über eine 33jährige amerikanerin gesehen, die 3 wochen um ihr leben gekämpft hat (bzw. Die ärzte). Kam mit blauem gesicht in die klinik und hatte noch 20 minuten zeit, sich von den angehörigen zu verabschieden, dann wurde sie ins künstliche koma gelegt (intubiert). Ganz ehrlich...ich werde mich nicht bewusst und freiwillig durchseuchen lassen, zumal in südkorea und china fälle auftauchen, in denen die erkrankung wieder aufflammt (nach negativem test). Kann sich auch noch niemand abschließend erklären...nö nö...ich warte auf die viel gescholtene pharmaindustrie


Applaus!

R.

----------


## ursus47

Guten Morgen allerseits, ob es für mich ein guter Morgen wird stellt sich noch heraus. Ich hab in einer halben Stunde Arzt bezw. Labortermin. Ich hab zwar eine FFB3 Maske und auch Schutzbrille wenn es sein musss. Aber mulmig ist mir doch. Wenn ich zu viele Patienten sehe und Das Laborpersonal keine Maske trägtr werde ich wohl gleich wieder gehen. Der Hauptgrund des heutigen Termins ist der PSA und Testo. 
Ich werde dann berichten.
Bitte Daumen drücken
LG Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*BASF spendet 101 Millionen Masken
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.basf.com/global/de/media.../p-20-180.html

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-morgen_artikel,-thema-des-tages-basf-spendet-101-millionen-masken-_arid,1628851.html

Und Dir, Urs drücke ich die Daumen und bin auf Deinen Bericht gespannt. 

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Masken für Gehörlose
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1628903.html

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> natürlich gibt es einen hintergründigen Humor! Jedoch immer wieder einen frechen, unverschämten Humor!
> 
> Lasst euren blöden Humor in eurem Ar...!
> 
> Dirk


Guten Morgen, lieber Dirk,

gerade weil aktuell alles so traurig ist, wäre Humor durchaus angebracht oder wünschenswert. Das hat sogar die Polizei erkannt und berichtet etwas scherzhaft:

*5.000 Bienen fliegen auf Frisörladen
*
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1628797.html

Herzliche Grüße in die Fränkische Schweiz

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Da ein Beitrag dazwischen gekommen ist, ich habe auf Beitrag 359 und 360 geantwortet
Bis jetzt hat mir so eine Meldung, und die gibt es immer wieder, noch nicht geholfen, um an Masken zu kommen. Überall, auch im Internet hab ich gefragt oder bestellt. Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Das: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...952#post124952

ist es.

----------


## ursus47

Hallo, das fing eigentlich gut an, an der Thekestand nur eine Person. Hab mein Kärtchen abgegeben und bin rüber ins Labor. Dawaren 3 Helferinnen am diskutieren und rumprobieren. Eine ältere Dame ohneMaske (war wohl zu eitel) wartete im Stehen. Ich blieb vor der Tür und dasdauerte und dauerte. Dann kam die Alte dran und die Quasselei begann.Zwischenzeitlich häuften sich die Warteten im Gang. Als ich endlich dran warprobierten erst ein Mädel dann eine Andere. Klar ich habe schlechte Venen.Schlussendlich musste dann der Doc ran. Der hat es dann endlich geschafft. Aberdas grosse Durcheinander machte mich schon kribbelig. Vom Personal hatten alledie farbigen vermutlich selbst gemachten Stoffmasken. Wie ich im Wartezimmersah, hatten mehrere jüngere Patienten keine Masken.
Na ja hoffen wir dass alles gut ging und dasVirus keine Möglichkeit fand. Und dann hoffe ich noch auf ein gutes PSA und TestoErgebnis
Schönen Tag zusammen
Urs

----------


## Michi1

Gerade ist meine Frau vom Einkaufen zurück. Sie hat von der Apotheke eine Marke mitgebracht. Wollte nur den Preis hier einstellen. Eine nicht medizinische, das heißt sie soll nach jeden Tragen gewaschen werden, kostete im Angebot 9,95 . Es wird also mit vermeintlicher Sicherheit viel Geld gemacht.

----------


## ursus47

> Gerade ist meine Frau vom Einkaufen zurück. Sie hat von der Apotheke eine Marke mitgebracht. Wollte nur den Preis hier einstellen. Eine nicht medizinische, das heißt sie soll nach jeden Tragen gewaschen werden, kostete im Angebot 9,95 . Es wird also mit vermeintlicher Sicherheit viel Geld gemacht.


vielleicht Designer Masken..

----------


## Michi1

Nein, ganz normaler Stoff der waschbar ist. Aber wenn man halt keine anderen bekommt.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Guten Morgen, lieber Dirk,
> gerade weil aktuell alles so traurig ist, wäre Humor durchaus angebracht oder wünschenswert. Das hat sogar die Polizei erkannt und berichtet etwas scherzhaft:


Nein Harald,
deine oder meine Witze sind sicherlich nicht gemeint.
Dirk meinte einen anderen User, den ich aber auch sehr schätze.




> Nein, ganz normaler Stoff der waschbar ist. Aber wenn man halt keine anderen bekommt.


Tut mir leid, wenn du nicht vorgesorgt hast.
Wir hatten uns die Masken für 1,99 Euro im Januar bestellt. Alte Bestände FFP2 sind noch auf unserem Boot in Spanien, wo wir auch unsere bedenken hatten beim letzen Virus. Wir hatten uns damals nicht impfen lassen, daher die Masken.

Vor 2 Wochen war ein Paket vor unserer Haustür mit FFP3 Masken, weil wir immer noch irgendwie unseren Behinderten betreuen.
Hier in SH klappt es weniger gut.  Wir haben die Betreuung erst einmal eingestellt.
Mal gucken wie es wird.
Vorerst verwenden wir die guten Masken zum Einkaufen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

Warum Covid-19 die Alten tötet?
Ein Artikel aus Spektrum der Wissenschaft:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/warum-c...toetet/1722284

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt noch einmal zu den Masken. Hartmut, im Januar war meine Glaskugel kaputt, so sagte mir keiner das ich vorsorgen muss. Warum hast du nicht erinnert?

Eine andere Sache.
Im Universitätsklinikum Regensburg wurden die ersten Erfolge gemeldet nach einer Übertragung von Blutplasma von schon geheilten auf Kranke. Die ersten Besserungen wurden festgestellt. Vielleicht ist das auch ein Weg?

----------


## Michi1

Noch eine Schockmeldung.
Der Chef der Klinik Schedel in Thyrnau ist an Corona gestorben. Es war nur 59 Jahre aber nach einer OP in Südtirol nach Skiunfall vorgeschädigt.
Vielleicht waren welche in der Klinik.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Noch eine Schockmeldung.
> Der Chef der Klinik Schedel in Thyrnau ist an Corona gestorben. Es war nur 59 Jahre aber nach einer OP in Südtirol nach Skiunfall vorgeschädigt.
> Vielleicht waren welche in der Klinik.


Wieso Schock? Das war letztes Jahr im August: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/2799/Gestorben

----------


## ursus47

> Noch eine Schockmeldung.
> Der Chef der Klinik Schedel in Thyrnau ist an Corona gestorben. Es war nur 59 Jahre aber nach einer OP in Südtirol nach Skiunfall vorgeschädigt.
> Vielleicht waren welche in der Klinik.



Es gibt 2 Schedel (es gab 2)

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Es ist ein anderer Professor. Tut mir leid:

https://www.pnp.de/lokales/stadt-und...n-3660481.html

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Prof. Franz Schedel war der Vater von Prof. Hannes Schedel: https://regiowiki.pnp.de/wiki/Klinik_Prof._Schedel

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Was heute wichtig ist: https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...00-jahren.html

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Im Uniklinikum Hamburg sind Patienten und Mitarbeiter der *Onkologie* positiv auf den Coronavirus getestet worden! Letzte Woche waren es schon 20 Patienten und 20 Mitarbeiter. Bei den Mitarbeitern ist von der Pflegekraft, Physiotherapeut bis hin zum Arzt alles infiziert worden. (FAZ von heute. Der Spiegel muss auch was darüber geschrieben haben).
R.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ja Reinhold, das bitte lesen:

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hamburg/Corona-Ausbruch-auf-Krebs-Station-des-UKE,uke590.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

> Was heute wichtig ist: https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...00-jahren.html
> 
> Harald




Ach Harald, bei uns ist nur wichtig was über Triage in Zusammenhang mit der Corona-Epedemie berichtet wird!
R.

----------


## ursus47

soeben Witz des Tages in TV Interview gehört.
FDP Vorsitzender fragt sich warum nicht auch die Restaurants geöffnet werden dürfen.
"die könnte doch auch mit Schutzmaßnahmen erfolgen zB. Masken ......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## buschreiter

> soeben Witz des Tages in TV Interview gehört.
> FDP Vorsitzender fragt sich warum nicht auch die Restaurants geöffnet werden dürfen.
> "die könnte doch auch mit Schutzmaßnahmen erfolgen zB. Masken ......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Diese Partei stellt sich irgendwie derzeit selbst ins Abseits...

----------


## martcu

Bei allem Genörgel macht die Bundesregierung aktuell eine gute Arbeit und die Handlungsmaxime ist u.a. keine Triage in Deutschland. Das wird honoriert und damit fällt es den kleineren Parteien aktuell schwer sich zu profilieren. Meiner Meinung nach müssten sie das auch gar nicht, denn die Aufgabe muss sein, die Bevölkerung best möglichst zu schützen und dies scheint bisher zu gelingen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,

denke mal mit selbst kochen haben die meisten ein Problem......
nicht nur die von der FDP alleine ( :-)
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Reinhold2

Wieso, der Ober trägt Maske, da kann er nicht ins Essen spucken! ;-)
R.

----------


## ursus47

> Wieso, der Ober trägt Maske, da kann er nicht ins Essen spucken! ;-)
> R.


Genau, auch wenn er eine feuchte Aussprache hat.....
Schönen Abend allerseits
Urs

----------


## Lothar M

11 Tote bei Studie zu Chloroquin:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16728097.html

Lothar

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Das lässt keine Schlüsse zu. In der "Studie" wurden viel zu hohe Chloroquin-Mengen verabreicht. Auch sonst sehr dürftige Durchführung. Gehört in den Mülleimer. Wenn wir uns umbringen wollten, dann 3 Degarelix auf einmal spritzen und Chloroquin gleichzeitig einnehmen in super hohen Dosierungen: Der plötzliche Herztod ist dann fast gewiss.

 Entschuldigung, war nur so ein spontaner Einwurf ob der Frustration über diesen Forumsteil. Vielleicht doch zwischen den Zeilen von unserem Chefvirologen D. lesen, denn der sieht eine gewisse Herdenimmunität, da sich Familienmitglieder merkwürdigerweise weniger als erwartet anstecken? Das ist ja äußerst merkwürdig???
Uwe

----------


## Michi1

Ist das wieder so ein Virologe der nur in die Medien will. Solche gibs genügend.
Ich kenne mehrere bei denen Mann und Ehefrau angesteckt wurde. Mein Klinikchef steckte sich in Südtirol an und seine Frau dann zu Hause als er zurückkam. Er ist leider sogar daran gestorben, mit 59, sie konnte sich wieder erholen.

----------


## martcu

@dr. Habe dies auch gelesen und nicht verstanden. Bisher war doch immer die Aussage, dass es gerade keine Hintergrundimmunität geben könne, weil das Virus absolut neu ist. Inzwischen denke ich, dass alles sehr verwirrend ist.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> @dr. Habe dies auch gelesen und nicht verstanden. Bisher war doch immer die Aussage, dass es gerade keine Hintergrundimmunität geben könne, weil das Virus absolut neu ist. Inzwischen denke ich, dass alles sehr verwirrend ist.



Bitte lies auch das: https://web.de/magazine/news/coronav...fnung-34620720

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Deutsch-chinesische Video-Konferenz zu Corona bei der BASF
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rheinl...rzten-100.html

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Was war - was ist: https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...se-chance.html

Harald

----------


## martcu

danke, Prof Drosten hat gerade in der Bundespressekonferenz von Prof Cichutek unverblümt eine schwere Rüge bekommen. Prof Cichutek berichtet über Impfstoffe und Medikamenten mit großer Zuversicht.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Interessant! https://www.rnd.de/politik/livestrea...VPXIKD2BI.html

----------


## Lothar M

Amerikanische klinische Studien zum Ebola-Medikament Remdesivir geben Hoffnung:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...9-877bfdf6dcbe

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ausführlicher Artikel von Spektrum der Wissenschaften zur Behandlung von Covid-19:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/aerzte-...zeitig/1724456

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Lesenswerter Focus-Artikel zur Beatmung und dem Vorteil der nicht-invasive Beamtmung:

*Nicht-invasive Beatmung schädigt Lunge weniger*Eine Behandlungsmöglichkeit ist laut Frank Heimann, Vorsitzender des Bundesverbands der Pneumologen und Schlaf- und Beatmungsmediziner, auch die nicht-invasive Beatmung. Das wird unter den Beatmungsspezialisten diskutiert. Die Gefahr, die Lunge zu schädigen, ist bei dieser Methode geringer. Diese Form der Beatmung sei allerdings mit einem höheren Personalaufwand verbunden, weil der Patient häufig wach sei. Manche befürchteten auch mehr Tröpfchenproduktion und dadurch eine größere Ansteckungsgefahr. Die DGP macht in einer Empfehlung jedoch deutlich, dass die Angst vor Ansteckung kein primärer Intubationsgrund sein dürfe. Vielmehr sei hier ausreichend Schutzkleidung in den Kliniken notwendig.

https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/news..._11896185.html

Lothar

----------


## RalfDm

Ich hatte bereits vor vier Wochen, nämlich *hier*, darauf hingewiesen, dass die Forumsbetreiber es nicht dulden werden, wenn in diesem Forum unbewiesene Verschwörungstheorien vorgebracht werden. Ich musste jetzt im vorliegenden thread wieder zwei solcher Beiträge löschen und eine Verwarnung aussprechen. Noch ein solcher Beitrag, und die beiden threads zu Corona werden gesperrt, ebenso wie die Verfasser. Nochmal für alle, die es bisher noch nicht verstanden haben: 

*Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum zum Prostatakrebs und keine Schleuder für Verschwörungstheorien, und so soll es auch bleiben.*

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

Es gibt immer Menschen, die es nie verstehen werden oder können.
Es wäre schade um die Schließung der 2 treads, die wir brauchen, denn die bauen uns auf.
Gerade wir sind doch die Menschen, die gefährdet sind.
Vielleicht solltest du diese Leute für die Corona-Zeit ausschließen, damit nicht alle darunter leiden müssen?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Ralf. 
Mich nerven zudem diese ständigen links auf irgendwelche Trivialquellen, wo ein Herr xy seine Meinung kundtut, die in verscheidensten Varianten in Tageszeitungen oder anderen online-Magazinen zu lesen sind. Ich meine hier nicht die links von Lothar, der sich bemüht, den aktuellen Stand der medizinischen Diskussion hier zu dokumentieren.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Interview mit einem Virologen über die Wichtigkeit von Impfungen zur Vermeidung von Doppelinfektionen:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16730841.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Beitrag in Spektrum der Wissenschaften über die Reproduktionszahl R:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/was-ver...rklich/1724660

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Es gibt immer Menschen, die es nie verstehen werden oder können.
> Es wäre schade um die Schließung der 2 treads, die wir brauchen, denn die bauen uns auf.
> Gerade wir sind doch die Menschen, die gefährdet sind.
> Vielleicht solltest du diese Leute für die Corona-Zeit ausschließen, damit nicht alle darunter leiden müssen?
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut



Es war mein Beitrag, den Ralf gelöscht hat. Meine Frau und ich waren durchaus
nicht der Meinung, dass der Inhalt des von mir eingerstellten Links eine von Fake-News 
genährte Verschwörungstheorie beinhaltete.

Wen die im Link dargestellten Erläuterungen interessieren, sofern man es nicht noch vor
 Löschung gelesen hat, kann es noch selbst daheim bei Google aufrufen.

Der Titel des Links lautete im Original so: 

woher-kommt-coronavirus-wirklich

@hartmuth, Du hast Dich ja auch nicht gerade vorbildlich verhalten mit Deinen 
Zahlenspielereien, die keinem Forumsuser von Nutzen waren!

War da noch was? Habe ich was vergessen? Ach ja, Prostatakrebs. Aber darüber wissen wir
 doch nicht nur dank Ralfs "Erster Rat" schon sehr viel. Über Covid 19 hingegen wissen wir
 nur sehr wenig. Und weil wir fast alle eines Tages betroffen sein könnten, sollten wir das
 Informationsbedürfnis nicht abwürgen. Es ist bitter vonnöten, gewappnet zu sein.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Wenn wir nur ein Forumsmitglied (bisher rd. 22.000 Leser) durch unsere Informationen vor einer Infektion, Klinikaufenthalt, Inkubation oder gar Tod bewahren, dann hat der Thread seine Aufgabe erfüllt.

Lothar

----------


## obelix

@Harald; das von dir verlinkte, nach meinem Geschmack etwas populistisch aufgemachte Video, schwirrt bereits länger durch das Netz und wurde von verschiedenen Seiten abgetan ... um es vorsichtig zu formulieren. 

Gerade die Verschwörungstheoretiker sind sehr penetrant. Auch wenn ich den Lockdown für absolut richtig halte, kann sich im Nachhinein herausstellen dass dieser evtl. nicht unbedingt erforderlich war. Ich stehe nach wie vor auf dem Standpunkt lieber 3x zu früh gebremst als 1x zu spät oder gar nicht. Auch beim Autofahren. 

Bleibt alle besonnen und passt auf euch auf!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und weil wir fast alle eines Tages betroffen sein könnten, sollten wir das
> Informationsbedürfnis nicht abwürgen. Es ist bitter vonnöten, gewappnet zu sein.


*Bitte, lieber Harald, hör einfach auf damit!

*Deine komischen Links gehören hier nun mal nicht rein.
Wir brauchen keine Fake News!
Wir sollten uns auf das wirkliche Problem konzentrieren.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> *Bitte, lieber Harald, hör einfach auf damit!
> 
> *Deine komischen Links gehören hier nun mal nicht rein.
> Wir brauchen keine Fake News!
> Wir sollten uns auf das wirkliche Problem konzentrieren.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Was sind komische Links ?  Und mit Fake-News habe ich nichts am Hut!  Und was ist Deiner Meinung nach das wirkliche Problem? Doch nicht etwa PCa ?

Gruß Harald

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

obelix
da muss ich einfach antworten. Zu früh gebremst bürge im Straßenverkehr die Gefahr eines Auffahrunfalles. Und da gleich 3x. Das wird teuer, aber nicht für den Auffahrenden, sondern für den Früh-Bremser.
Nichts für ungut, aber dieser Forumsteil ist so daneben...
Uwe

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

_"Und weil wir fast alle eines Tages betroffen sein könnten, sollten wir das_
_Informationsbedürfnis nicht abwürgen. Es ist bitter vonnöten, gewappnet zu sein."

Für das Informationsbedürfnis gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten, als dieses Forum: z. B. RKI, Paul-Ehrlich-Institut, Johns-Hopkins usw. Aber am besten selber Zahlenmaterial aus verlässlichen Quellen suchen, aufschreiben, gegenüberstellen und rechnen, rechnen, rechnen. Dabei nicht darüber stolpern, dass einige wichtige Zahlen für verläßliche Berechnungen selten genannt werden. 
Und nicht vergessen, was wir sehen, erscheint uns näher und wichtiger. Wenn wir das dann sogar extrem viel häufiger zu sehen bekommen, wird es für uns scheinbar noch relevanter. 
Also bitte Schluss mit diesem unerträglichen Forumsthema.
Uwe_

----------


## Namenlos

Ich sehe das auch so, Uwe. Der Bezug zu PCa ist schon lange nicht mehr gegeben. Mittlerweile gehört das Ganze eher in die Plauderecke...

----------


## Lothar M

Die Schweizer Krebsliga widmet dem Thema Krebs und Corona eine größere Präsenz, auch auf ihrer Startseite:

https://www.krebsliga.ch/ueber-krebs/krebs-und-corona/

Lothar

----------


## Optimist

> Für das Informationsbedürfnis gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten, als dieses Forum: z. B. RKI, Paul-Ehrlich-Institut, Johns-Hopkins usw. Aber am besten selber Zahlenmaterial aus verlässlichen Quellen suchen, aufschreiben, gegenüberstellen und rechnen, rechnen, rechnen. Dabei nicht darüber stolpern, dass einige wichtige Zahlen für verläßliche Berechnungen selten genannt werden. Und nicht vergessen, was wir sehen, erscheint uns näher und wichtiger. Wenn wir das dann sogar extrem viel häufiger zu sehen bekommen, wird es für uns scheinbar noch relevanter. Also bitte Schluss mit diesem unerträglichen Forumsthema.Uwe


Der Einzelne kann im Überangebot des ständig wechselnden Zahlen- und Datenmaterials schnell den Überblick verlieren. Der Austausch mit anderen Interessierten, erscheint mir deshalb sehr wichtig. Und so können auch notwendige Hinweise auf "Fake News" gegeben werden.





> Der Bezug zu PCa ist schon lange nicht mehr gegeben. Mittlerweile gehört das Ganze eher in die Plauderecke...


Die Information und Auseinandersetzung mit COVID-19 ist für etliche von uns ein sehr wichtiges Thema.
Viele von uns Krebspatienten gehören einer Risikogruppe für die Erkrankung mit dem Corona-Virus an, u. a. 

  - mit Grunderkrankungen wie Herzkreislaufstörungen, Diabetes, Atemwegserkrankungen, Leber-, Nierenerkrankungen  unabhängig vom Alter
  - mit unterdrücktem Immunsystem (z. B. bei Cortisongaben)
  - die eine Chemo- oder Strahlentherapie bekommen.
  - die aufgrund ihres fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungsstadiums und/oder durch die Therapien geschwächt sind.

  Das Thema "Coronavirus"  sollte im Forum fortgeführt werden. Wer damit nichts anfangen kann, es gibt keine Verpflichtung im Forum alles zu lesen.


  Franz

----------


## tritus59

*Franz,*
Du hast recht. Der ursprüngliche Sinn und auch der Titel dieses Threads von Lothar (Coronapandemie, Ansteckungsgefahr bei Krebs) ist mir auch in diesem Forum diskussionswürdig. 

Aber, und da mag ich Dir vielleicht widersprechen; es gab in diesem Thread eben auch viele hingeworfene Links, welche mit diesem Thema überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hatten. Es ist nun wirklich nicht die Aufgabe der aktiven User und den Admins jeden Link auf unseriöse Berichterstattung zu überprüfen. Das ist und bleibt die Aufgabe derjenigen, welche solche Links einstellen. Solche Halbwahrheiten führen zu Verunsicherung und sind sicher nicht hilfreich in diesem *Prostatakrebs*forum. 

Sogar die Meldung vom letzten Freitag über die sensationelle Wirksamkeit von Remdesivir, erachte ich als eine Meldung für den Mülleimer, weil es sich nur um eine anekdotische Zwischenmeldung eines einzelnen Arztes in Chicago bezieht, ohne irgendwelche Kontrollgruppen zu haben und alle Patienten wurden nicht künstlich beatmet. Also lasst doch das bitte und wartet doch mal die beglaubigten Ergebnisse der Studie ab.
Ich werde mich nun aus diesem Thread auch raushalten.

Heinrich

----------


## carloso

> Die Information und Auseinandersetzung mit COVID-19 ist für etliche von uns ein sehr wichtiges Thema.
> Viele von uns Krebspatienten gehören einer Risikogruppe für die Erkrankung mit dem Corona-Virus an, u. a. 
> 
>   - mit Grunderkrankungen wie Herzkreislaufstörungen, Diabetes, Atemwegserkrankungen, Leber-, Nierenerkrankungen – unabhängig vom Alter
>   - mit unterdrücktem Immunsystem (z. B. bei Cortisongaben)
>   - die eine Chemo- oder Strahlentherapie bekommen.
>   - die aufgrund ihres fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungsstadiums und/oder durch die Therapien geschwächt sind.
> 
>   Das Thema "Coronavirus"  sollte im Forum fortgeführt werden. Wer damit nichts anfangen kann, es gibt keine Verpflichtung im Forum alles zu lesen.
> ...


Ich habe großen Schiss den Morgen habe ich Termin bei meiner Urologin wegen Katheterwechsel, bis jetzt bin ich gut über die Runden gekommen.
Das schlimme ist wie ich mich verhalten solle ob ich den Wechsel im Krankenhaus machen lassen solle, oder doch der Gefahr aussetze in der Praxis zu machen.
Werde vorher anrufen wie das ablaufen soll.
Wenn ihr von mir nichts mehr hört dann bin ich woanders. Fantastisch wie man nur so viel Angst haben kann vom Tod der unausweichlich ist.

Gruß Karl

----------


## MartinWK

> ... Noch ein solcher Beitrag, und die beiden threads zu Corona werden gesperrt, ebenso wie die Verfasser. ...Ralf


Hmmmm - ich wäre bereit, einen solchen Beitrag zu posten, dann ist endlich Ruhe; (bitte nicht weiterlesen, das ist jetzt nur für Ralf: unter der Bedingung, dass ich nicht gesperrt werde!)

----------


## Lothar M

Danke Franz!

Martin, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.

Karl, auch ich habe Angst, da ich zusätzlich noch Asthma habe.

Heinrich, Remdesivir wird viel getestet und ist nicht für den Mülleimer, siehe u.a. https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...r-bei-COVID-19

Covid-19 wird uns, die Älteren mit Vorerkrankungen (Risikogruppe) noch länger beschäftigen.
Wir müssen achtsam sein, daß nicht unser Kampf und Leiden gegen den Prostatakrebs durch eine Infektion zunichte gemacht wird.

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Lothar,

Das Remdesivir ist sicher nicht für den Mülleimer, der Bericht dieses einen Arztes aus Chicago aber schon. Und ich bleibe dabei, irgendwelche Konsequenzen oder zusätzlichen Nutzen für uns PCa Betroffene haben solche Meldungen nicht. Sie verwirren und verunsichern nur. Von daher, lass uns doch die Diskussion (und diese unsäglich nutzlosen und verwirrenden Links) auf die Punkte beschränken, welche Franz so schön hervorgehoben hat. Und dann bitte mit zusätzlicher Prüfung jedes einzelnen der sowas einstellt, ob dies auch für uns PCa Betroffene von Relevanz sein könnte. 

Natürlich, ich muss es ja nicht lesen. Aber ich denke auch an all die stillen Mitleser (Tausende wie Du schreibst), welche von uns vor allem sachlich fundierte Infos bezüglich PCa erwarten und vielleicht auch nicht genau unterscheiden können, was und wem sie noch trauen können. Daher mein Rat in Form des alten Sprichworts: Schuster, bleib dei deinem Leisten. Will heissen, lassen wir es doch bei unserer Expertise für das PCa.

Heinrich

----------


## hartmuth

> Für das Informationsbedürfnis gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten, als dieses Forum: z. B. RKI, Paul-Ehrlich-Institut, Johns-Hopkins usw. Aber am besten selber Zahlenmaterial aus verlässlichen Quellen suchen, aufschreiben, gegenüberstellen und rechnen, rechnen, rechnen. Dabei nicht darüber stolpern, dass einige wichtige Zahlen für verläßliche Berechnungen selten genannt werden.


Genau solches ist auch meine Intention, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Sichtweise von Uwe teilen kann. Dieses Forum ist ein *Diskussions*forum, und der Moderator hat zudem zu Recht dauf hingewiesen, dass das abweichende Thema COVID-19 hier aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen lediglich geduldet wird. 
Obwohl die Beiträge zuletzt um die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit dieses threads gingen, werden schon wieder in unverbesserlicher Ignoranz links von belanglosem Inhalt eingestellt. Mir scheint es hier zu häufig um Dokumentation eigener Präsenz zu gehen. An Diskussion von Fragen, von Problemen, von wichtigen Aspekten, die in der aktuellen Entwicklung gesehen werden, und, und und, besteht kein wirkliches Interesse. Ich hatte mich bemüht gehabt mit eigenen Positionen Diskussionen anzustoßen. Auf einem derart feuilletonistischen Niveau, wie er größtenteils gehalten wird, macht der thread keinen Sinn. Ich hätte ihn gerne verteidigt. Aber nun bin ich ebenfalls für Schließung.

----------


## Optimist

*Therapeutische Medikamente gegen die Coronavirusinfektion Covid-19*

  Eine verständlich verfasste, umfangreiche Übersicht über laufende Projekte für das Umwidmen therapeutischer Medikamente und neue Medikamente gegen SARS-CoV-2 findet sich im link des* vfa* (Verband Forschender Arzneimittelhersteller) zum Thema Therapeutische Medikamente gegen die Coronavirusinfektion Covid-19. 
Zahlreiche verlinkte Hinweise zu diversen Medikamente und Studien. 

https://www.vfa.de/de/arzneimittel-f...ktion-covid-19

Zitate:
_Auch wenn die Entwicklung von Impfstoffen gegen das neue Coronavirus mit nie gekannter Geschwindigkeit vorangeht, ist es doch unwahrscheinlich, dass diese schon 2020 für Massenimpfungen verfügbar werden. Deshalb richten sich die Hoffnungen darauf, dass es schneller gelingt, Medikamente zur Behandlung bereits Infizierter zu finden._

  _Die Europäische Arzneimittelzulassungsbehörde EMA hat daher an Unternehmen und Forschungseinrichtungen appelliert, für ihre Medikamente möglichst gemeinsame multinationale, mehrarmige, kontrollierte und randomisierte Patienten-Studien zu organisieren_

  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Studien welche diese Vorgaben erfüllen, benötigen Zeit.  Heinrich und Lothar haben Remdesivir angesprochen.

  Bisher gibt es lediglich (z. t. aufgepauschte) Berichte zu  kleinen Gruppen von COVID-19-Patienten, die  im Rahmen von Heilversuchen mit dem Virustatikum Remdesivir behandelt wurden. Die Aussagekraft ist gering.
  Mehr Infos zu Großen Studien, in denen Behandlungsarme  mit Remdesivir geplant sind, und im obigen link des "vfa" kurz vorgestellt werden.

_ SOLYDARITY-Studie_
https://www.who.int/emergencies/dise...-19-treatments

Im Text des "vfa" findet sich hierzu aber der Hinweis voraussichtlich randomisiert

  - Grundbehandlung allein
  - Grundbehandlung + Remdesivir (Hemmstoff der RNA-Polymerase des Virus)
  - Grundbehandlung + Ritonavir/Lopinavir (HIV-Medikament)
  - Grundbehandlung + Ritonavir/Lopinavir (HIV-Medikament) + Beta-Interferon (MS-Medikament)
  - Grundbehandlung + Chloroquin bzw. Hydroxychloroquin (beides sind Malaria-Medikamente)

Bis März 2021
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Remdesivir  in _Adaptive COVID-19 Treatment Trial (ACTT)_**

https://ichgcp.net/de/clinical-trial...ry/NCT04280705

  - Grundbehandlung allein
- Grundbehandlung + Remdesivir 

  Bis März 2023
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Eine Studie ohne Remdesivir-Arm

*"RECOVERYStudie"*
https://www.recoverytrial.net/

- Grundbehandlung allein
-  Grundbehandlung + Ritonavir/Lopinavir (HIV-Medikament)
-  Grundbehandlung + Beta-Interferon (MS-Medikament)
-  Grundbehandlung + Dexamethason (Cortison-Derivat zur Dämpfung des Immunsystems)
-  Grundbehandlung + Hydroxychloroquin (Malaria-Medikament)

  Studiendauer offen, zumindest bis Ende der aktuellen COVID-19-Epidemie
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Wir werden noch längere Zeit mit Einschränkungen im öffentlichen und privaten Leben aufgrund des vorerst nicht absehbaren Endes der Corona-Epidemie leben müssen. 

  Aussagekräftige Ergebnisse benötigen ihre Zeit. Es geht dabei nicht nur um (schnelle) Erfolge eines Medikaments bei der Heilung.
 Auch Nebenwirkungen die bei der Behandlung oder Monate/Jahre später auftreten sind zu berücksichtigen.


  Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Franz,

hervorragende Recherchen! Vielen Dank.

Nachdem der Doktor Wulff aus Berlin, um unser Informationsbedürfnis zu stillen, uns auf  z. B. RKI, Paul-Ehrlich-Institut, Johns-Hopkins usw. verwiesen hat und noch empfiehlt, zu rechnen, rechnen, rechnen, ist alles in Butter und ich zumindest weiß nun Bescheid und verabschiede mich deswegen aus diesem thread. Nur wenn es um PCa geht, beteilige ich mich wieder.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mal eine Tabelle mit den Werten der letzten Tage. Da kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.



Neuinfek-tionen
Geheilt
Totesfälle







10.4. 21 Uhr
122.171

55.980
2736

12.5. 0 Uhr
125.452
3.281
58.190
2871

13.4 .9 Uhr
127.854
2.402
60.260
3022

14.4. 9 Uhr
130.072
2.218
64.300
3194

15.4. 9 Uhr
132.210
2.138
67.056
3419

16.4. 9 Uhr
134.753
2.543
71.995
3804

17.4. 9 Uhr
137.698
2.945
76.881
4052

18.4. 9 Uhr
141.397
3.699
83.141
4352

19.4. 10 Uhr
143.724
2.327
88.000
4538

20.4. 9.Uhr
145.742
2.018
88.000
4642

----------


## ursus47

Nachdem dieser Thread nun völlig entartet ist, sollten wir endlichwieder auf den Sinn zurückkehren, welcher von Lothar gemeint war. Es geht doch darum wie sich Krebspatienten (Pca Patienten) vor Ansteckung schützen können.Und dazu dienen doch sicherlich nicht die ganzen Artikel aus dem Netz über die Forschung an Medikamenten und Impfstoffen. Auch bringen sicher die ganzen  Mitteilungen über die vielen Zahlen über die Infizierten und Toten, womöglich noch mit genauen Angaben pro Tag und Stunde, nichts Brauchbares. Klar, können Viele hier ihren Wissensdurst befriedigen. Es ist nun mal des Menschen Urtrieb sich mitzuteilen. So wie sich manche am Montag über Details eines Fußballspieles unterhalten, obwohl es doch beide angeschaut haben. In diesem Thread sollten doch nur Links zu Artikel erscheinen, die uns helfen wie wir uns so gut wiemöglich vor Ansteckung schützen können. Welche Medikamente es irgendwann geben wird werden wir hoffentlich nie selber testen müssen. Und dazu könnte dieser Thread eine Stück beitragen.
Ich wünsche Allen eine gute Woche
LG Urs

----------


## Lothar M

Einige von uns sind wohl Raucher.
Sie haben neben Krebs und Alter ein noch erhöhteres Risiko.
Hier dazu ein FAZ-Artikel:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16733573.html

Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke Lothar,
ich bin Raucher.
Meine alte Mutter sagte immer, Räucherware hält sich länger.
In China waren die meisten Verstorbenen Nichtraucher.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

> In China waren die meisten Verstorbenen Nichtraucher.


In China sind weitaus mehr Männer als Frauen an Corona verstorben. 50 % der chinesischen Männer sind Raucher, Frauen rauchen dort selten. Ich glaube, Du redest Dir etwas ein. Einen Selbstversuch wirst Du sicher nicht durchführen wollen.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Ob Rauchen für die am Corona-Virus erhöhte Zahl erkrankter Männer mitverantwortlich sein könnte, wird aktuell vom Leibniz Lungenzentrum in Borstel untersucht. 

Es gibt dazu verwertbare Labor-Ergebnisse, denen weiter nachgegangen wird.

- Nikotin, auch von E-Zigaretten bildet in der Lunge mehr ACE-Rezeptoren, die einen Schlüssel für den Eintritt der Viren in die Lungenzellen darstellen. Das Infektionsrisiko steigt. Fehlt Nikotin werden die ACE-Rezeptoren wieder weniger.  

- Rauchen hemmt die Bewegung der Flimmerhärchen der Lungenzellen, der Selbstreinigungsprozess der Lunge wird gestört.

https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...virus1354.html


  Franz

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke Ralf und Franz!

in Borstel sind Brigitte und ich seit langem in Behandlung.

Aufgrund der Corona Ansteckungsgefahr habe ich den Arztbesuch zum Urologen eingeschränkt.
Mein Hausarzt hat mir nun 150 mg Bicalutamit von der Firma Bluefish verordnet.
Bisher hatte ich die immer von der Firma Heumann bekommen.
Die Bestandteile sind offensichtlich die gleichen, dennoch habe ich kleine Bedenken.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Bluefish? Kann ich da bedenkenlos wechseln?
Mein Urologe ist momentan schlecht zu erreichen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Hartmut,

Die Firma Bluefish ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber auch Generika werden von der Zulassungstelle vor der Zulassung überprüft. Also von daher bitte keine Sorge.

Ich schlucke täglich 150 mg Bicalutamid von Winthrop. Auf der Verpackung ist links noch aufgedruckt ZENTIVA. 

Was auf dem Rezept für eine Pharmafirma steht, ist meist ohne Belang. Der Apotheker gibt Dir, was er vorrätig hat. 

Auf meinem Rezept stand medac.

Zu Bluefish: http://de.bluefishpharma.com/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Vielen Dank, lieber Harald!

Mit Deiner Info bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Die Sites vom "blauen Fisch" sind selbsterklärend.
Ich werde die nun schlucken, und Brigitte hat keinen Stress mehr, Prof. Seif zu erreichen.

Gruss
hartmut

BTM: Brigitte ist wegen COPD in Borstel. Ich wegen meiner Zigaretten.
Niemand hat mir bisher gesagt, dass Corona für Raucher schädlicher sei.
Niemand hat dort Verständnis für das Rauchen, aber sie sind sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber Raucher. Das gefällt mir.
Es gibt dort draußen auch eine Ecke, wo ein paar wenige Lungenärzte qualmen.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Lothar M

Eine nützliche Datenbank zur Bettenkapazität von Covid-19 in Deutschland:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/2020-04/c...aktuelle-karte

Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke lieber Lothar,

dieser Link von dir ist auch wieder gut.
In SH sind 40 % Betten für Raucher frei.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob die vorsichtigen Lockerungen in SH nicht zum Dilemma führt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

Herz- und Kreislaufbelastungen durch Covid-19:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...9-3b51e1171b62

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Obduktionen in der Schweiz offenbaren die Vorerkrankungen der Verstorbenen, darunter Bluthochdruck und Übergewicht:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...tote-1.4884154

Lothar

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Nachdenkenswerte Aussage aus dem Obduktionsbericht der Süddeutschen:

Die Lebenserwartung der Verstorbenen mit vielen Vorerkrankungen sei sicher kürzer gewesen als die von Gesunden. "Aber alle diese Patienten hätten wahrscheinlich ohne Covid-19 länger gelebt, vielleicht eine Stunde, vielleicht einen Tag, eine Woche oder ein ganzes Jahr.

Und nun sind sie unter menschenunwürdigen Umständen und in Begleitung von vermummten Personal ohne Anwesenheit der nahen Verwandten gestorben. 

Mit Covid-19 habe ich keine Angst im Beisein der Lieben die Erde zu verlassen, aber vor so einem isolierten einsamen inhumanen Sterben schon. 

Ist halt auch wieder eine philosophische Betrachtungsweise. 
Und nun hat auch sich auch der Verdacht der Kollegen J., der wohl von diesem Forum ausgeschlossen wurde,  bestätigt, dass nicht nur in Italien scheinbare Pneumonien als Diagnose gesehen und entsprechend falsch behandelt wurde. Nur, weil Obduktionen untersagt waren, aus denen wir Mediziner sonst unsere besten Informationen  bekommen - auch wenn es manchmal weh tut.
Uwe

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaube das die an der Maschine gestorbenen nichts gemerkt haben. Was sollen da die Verwandten dabei. Ich seh so etwas realistischer. Irgendwann ist es für jeden mal zu Ende und das gehört zum Leben.

----------


## hartmuth

> Und nun hat auch sich auch der Verdacht der Kollegen J., der wohl von diesem Forum ausgeschlossen wurde,  bestätigt, dass nicht nur in Italien scheinbare Pneumonien als Diagnose gesehen und entsprechend falsch behandelt wurde. Nur, weil Obduktionen untersagt waren, aus denen wir Mediziner sonst unsere besten Informationen  bekommen - auch wenn es manchmal weh tut.
> Uwe


Uwe, nun laß mal raus, was du wirklich denkst. Sind all die lockdown-Maßnahmen unnötig? Sind die Zahlen über Verstorbene übertrieben? Mit schwammigen, hintergründigen Einwürfen ist niemandem geholfen. Man kann seine Position auch durch viel rechnen darlegen...

----------


## ursus47

> Ich glaube das die an der Maschine gestorbenen nichts gemerkt haben. Was sollen da die Verwandten dabei. Ich seh so etwas realistischer. Irgendwann ist es für jeden mal zu Ende und das gehört zum Leben.



Also da stimme ich Michi voll und ganz zu.
Schon komisch, wir alle wissen, wie grausam das Sterben mit oder an der PCa Erkrankung sein kann. Es wurde auch hier im Forum oft beschrieben und doch fürchten sich die Meisten hier vor Corona. Manche stellen sich den Coronatod schrecklich vor. Einige glauben an der eigenen Lunge zuertrinken. Dabei bin ich überzeugt, dass es ein viel einfacheres Sterben ist, als mit einem wochenlangen Leid mit Wirbelfrakturen (Querschnitt) usw. Und teilweise bei vollem Bewusstsein das Endeherbeizusehnen. 
Neulich kam ein beeindruckender Beitrag im TV. Da wurde ein Patient nach2 Tagen Beatmung in Bauchlage mit 3 Pflegenden auf den Rücken gedreht und die Ärzte besprachen das weitere Vorgehen. Dabei kamen sie auf ein einstimmiges Ergebnis,die Maßnahmen zu beenden. Der Betroffene war schon seit Tagen sediert. Die Sedierung wurde erhöht und die Schmerztherapie verstärkt, worauf er scheinbar sanft entschlafen ist. Sicher ist der Weg bis dahin auch kein Zuckerschlecken,aber ganz sicher erheblich kürzer als das Dahinsiechen mit Pca. und den ganzen Metastasen.
Und andererseits, hat es von uns keiner erlebt wie es ist wenn die letzte Stunde schlägt. Die Meisten sind ja der Meinung dass der Sterbende genau spürt ob ein naher Verwandter da ist oder nicht. Aber wissen tun mir nichts. Ich glaube wir denken da ein bischen egoistisch an uns. Wir möchten gerne noch was tun und wenn es nur die Hand halten ist. Und jede Nervenzuckung deuten wir als Antwort. Ich war beim Sterben von meinem Bruder meiner Mutter und meiner Schwiegermutter dabei bis die Schwester uns aus dem Zimmer bat. Sie richten dann den Leichnam etwas zurecht. z.B. Kinnbinde und die Augen schließen usw.
So ich glaube das reicht. Ich möchte Euch den Tag nicht versauen.
Bleibt gesund
Lg Urs

----------


## Niko52

> Nachdenkenswerte Aussage aus dem Obduktionsbericht der Süddeutschen:
> 
> Die Lebenserwartung der Verstorbenen mit vielen Vorerkrankungen sei sicher kürzer gewesen als die von Gesunden. "Aber alle diese Patienten hätten wahrscheinlich ohne Covid-19 länger gelebt, vielleicht eine Stunde, vielleicht einen Tag, eine Woche oder ein ganzes Jahr.


So ähnlich argumentierte kürzlich ein Pathologe im Fernsehen, auch dass die 80-Jährigen schon die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung überschritten hätten. 

Ich finde diese Betrachtung falsch, ja sogar zynisch, da von der Lebenserwartung ab Geburt ausgegangen wird und die beträgt aktuell bei einem männlichen Neugeborenen 78,5 Jahre. Ein 80-Jähriger hat aber noch durchschnittlich 8 Jahre vor sich. 

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass bei diesen Lungen-CT-Bildern beatmeter Patienten, die uns im Fernsehen gezeigt werden, in der Lunge kein pathoanatomisches Korrelat zu finden ist und der Patienten an seiner arteriellen Hypertonie gestorben ist, so der Pathologe weiter.

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich finde diese Betrachtung falsch, ja sogar zynisch, da von der Lebenserwartung ab Geburt ausgegangen wird und die beträgt aktuell bei einem männlichen Neugeborenen 78,5 Jahre. Ein 80-Jähriger hat aber noch durchschnittlich 8 Jahre vor sich.


Kann ich nur unterstützen. Auch was Michi und Urs sagen sehe ich ähnlich. Wenn Angehörige keinen Krankenbesuch machen oder beim Sterben dabei sein können mag das hart sein. Wird individuell aber unterschiedlich erlebt. Ich empfinde es härter, wenn ein Gastronom, ein kleiner Schauspieler, ein Friseur o.a.  plötzlich kein Einkommen mehr haben aber ihre Familie ernähren müssen. Da hilft kein Kredit und nicht jeder hat Ersparnisse auf der Seite.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
das kann man nicht vergleichen mein Lieber

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Niko52

> ...
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass bei diesen Lungen-CT-Bildern beatmeter Patienten, die uns im Fernsehen gezeigt werden, in der Lunge kein pathoanatomisches Korrelat zu finden ist und der Patienten an seiner arteriellen Hypertonie gestorben ist, so der Pathologe weiter.


Ich muss meinen Post noch einmal hervorholen, da der letzte Absatz ein wenig sinnentstellend geraten ist.

Also, der Pathologe fand nichts, was mit der Covid-19 zu tun hätte, sondern bei jedem Patient lag ein Vorerkrankung vor, beispielweise Hypertonie, Diabetes, Adipositas. 
Covid sei der letzte Nagel im Sarg, sagte er.

Und das kann ich mir, bei den CT-Bildern der Lunge, schlecht vorstellen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ich empfinde es härter, wenn ein Gastronom, ein kleiner Schauspieler, ein Friseur o.a.  plötzlich kein Einkommen mehr haben aber ihre Familie ernähren müssen.


Als Angestellter ist man ja zwangsweise Mitglied in einer Sozialversicherung, die beispielsweise KuG zahlt wenn es denn drauf ankommt. Selbstständige sparen sich diese Versicherung gerne, und rufen jetzt natürlich nach der Mutti. Klar, absaufen lassen sollten wir sie nicht, schon aus volkwirtschaftlichen Motiven, aber ein staatlich verbürgter Kredit, der relativ unbürokratisch vergeben wird, erscheint mir persönlich ausgewogen.

----------


## Optimist

> Und nun sind sie unter menschenunwürdigen Umständen und in Begleitung von vermummten Personal ohne Anwesenheit der nahen Verwandten gestorben. 
> Mit Covid-19 habe ich keine Angst im Beisein der Lieben die Erde zu verlassen, aber vor so einem isolierten einsamen inhumanen Sterben schon.


Ein Thema das Patienten, Angehörige, Beschäftigte auf den Intensivstationen der Kliniken und  Pflegekräfte beschäftigt und vielfach auch extrem belastet. Zur Vertiefung für Betroffene und Interessierte dieser umfangreiche link mit zahlreichen weiterführenden unterlinks.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   "*Empfehlungen zur Unterstützung von belasteten, schwerstkranken, sterbenden und trauernden Menschen in der Corona-Pandemie aus palliativmedizinischer Perspektive. "
*
https://www.dgpalliativmedizin.de/im..._Trauernde.pdf
(Empfehlungen der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Palliativmedizin (DGP), der Deutschen Interdisziplinären Vereinigung für Intensiv-und Notfallmedizin (DIVI),  des Bundesverbandes Trauerbegleitung (BVT),  der Arbeitsgemeinschaft für Psychoonkologie in der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft, der Deutschen Vereinigung für Soziale Arbeit im Gesundheitswesen (DVSG), der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Systemische Therapie, Beratung und Familientherapie (DGSF).)

  _Die mit dem SARS-CoV-2-Virus und COVID-19 einhergehenden Einschränkungen, Beschränkungen und Verbote sorgen auf vielen Ebenen für psychische, soziale und spirituelle Belastungen mit Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit. Das gilt insbesondere für die an dem neuartigen Virus schwer Erkrankten und deren Zugehörige.
_
_ Patient*innen mit COVID-19 werden auf der Isolierstation, Intensivstation oder anderen isolierten Bereichen behandelt und dürfen nicht von ihren Zugehörigen besucht werden. Andere Begleitungs- und Unterstützungsangebote (zum Beispiel durch ehrenamtliche Helfer*innen oder Seelsorger*innen) sind aufgrund der Corona Pandemie in Folge des Besuchsverbots verringert oder ganz eingestellt worden. Die Aufgabe der psychosozialen Unterstützung dieser Menschen mit ihrer Not und Angst in dieser existentiellen (Krisen-) Situation lastet somit größtenteils und zusätzlich zu allen anderen Aufgaben auf den Schultern der Pflegekräfte und Ärzt*innen vor Ort. Darüber hinaus ist selbst bei sterbenden, mit COVID-19 infizierten Patient*innen für Zugehörige kein Abschiednehmen möglich, da diese Patient*innen in vielen dieser Einrichtungen keinen Besuch erhalten können._

  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Übersicht* zu  Empfehlungen zur psychosozialen und spirituellen Begleitung unter Berücksichtigung der derzeit bestehenden Einschränkungen:

  - Psychosoziale und spirituelle Begleitung von kritisch kranken, schwerstkranken und sterbenden Patient*innen (mit oder ohne COVID-19)
  - Zugehörige
  - Nach dem Versterben
  - Mitarbeiter*innen von Isolierbereichen, Intensivstationen
  - Mitarbeitende in Einrichtungen der Hospiz- und Palliativversorgung


Franz

----------


## hartmuth

> Als Angestellter ist man ja zwangsweise Mitglied in einer Sozialversicherung, die beispielsweise KuG zahlt wenn es denn drauf ankommt. Selbstständige sparen sich diese Versicherung gerne, und rufen jetzt natürlich nach der Mutti. Klar, absaufen lassen sollten wir sie nicht, schon aus volkwirtschaftlichen Motiven, aber ein staatlich verbürgter Kredit, der relativ unbürokratisch vergeben wird, erscheint mir persönlich ausgewogen.


Andi, als Freiberufler oder Selbstständiger habe ich keinerlei Möglichkeit mein Risiko, kein Geld zu verdienen, zu versichern. Deshalb kann ich eine solche auch nicht einsparen. So mein Kenntnisstand. Ich rede nicht von den Angestellten, da gilt das was du geschrieben hast.
Hoffen wir, dass es möglichst wenig Absaufen gibt, aber es wird dieses geben und so mancher Lebenstraum wird zerplatzen. Ohne Angestellte kann man m.W. auch keinen Kredit für sein Unternehmen beantragen. In Baden-Württemberg können im Rahmen eines Soforthilfeprogramms Soloselbständige und Kleinst- bzw. Kleinunternehmer Kosten des privaten Lebensunterhalts in Höhe von 1.180 Euro pro Monat geltend machen. Ist nicht nichts und variiert von Bundesland zu Bundesland, aber mit Familie, evtl. Kreditverpflichtungen und, und ? 
Ich möchte nicht in deren Haut stecken und bin froh, privilegiert, nämlich abgesicherter Rentner zu sein, trotz Zugehörigkeit zur Risikogruppe.

----------


## Lothar M

Leider hat bisher keine Immunisierung der Bevölkerung stattgefunden.

Im Klinikum Fulda wurden 1.800 Mitarbeiter getestet, nur 18 Infizierte, scheint gut zu sein, ist es aber nicht.
Selbst in einem Krankenhaus hat sich das Personal kaum infiziert.
Eine Hoffnung war, dass es schon viel mehr immunisierte Menschen gibt als erkannt infizierte.Wir werden mit dem Virus leben müssen.

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellschaft/gesundheit/coronavirus/studie-am-klinikum-fulda-von-1800-personen-nur-18-positiv-getestet-16736984.html

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Das Kurzarbeitergeld zahlt nicht die Sozialversicherung sondern das Arbeitsamt. Der Arbeitgeber streckt bei der Gehaltsabrechnung das Kurzarbeitergeld vor und holt sich das dann mit einem entsprechenden Antrag beim Arbeitsamt wieder. Das geht aber nur mit guter Software, sonst ist die Personalabteilung mit den Nerven am Ende.

----------


## Optimist

> Im Klinikum Fulda wurden 1.800 Mitarbeiter getestet, nur 18 Infizierte, scheint gut zu sein, ist es aber nicht.


 Hallo Lothar,
beim Corona-Virus  auf die Immunisierung der Bevölkerung zu setzen, ist eine Option, aber mit großen Fragezeichen.

  Keiner weiß, *ob und für wie viele Monate die Immunität anhält* und die Tests auf Antikörper scheinen  dazu gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen  aktuell noch nicht so zuverlässig wie gewünscht.

  Es braucht Zeit, viel Zeit für die Entwicklung zuverlässiger Medikamente und Zeit für einen Impfstoff ohne große Nebenwirkungen.

Der Meldung lässt sich trotzdem Positives entnehmen. 
Wenig Infizierte, das ist ein Hinweis dass im erwähnten Klinikum sehr auf die Einhaltung der Hygienestandards  geachtet wird.  Und das ist gut für die Patienten und gut für die Mitarbeiter.


  Franz

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
die Sozialversicherung (SV) besteht in Deutschland aus fünf Zweigen: 
Arbeitslosenversicherung (ALV)
Gesetzliche Krankenversicherung (GKV)
Pflegeversicherung (PV)
Deutsche Rentenversicherung (DRV)
Gesetzliche Unfallversicherung (GUV) 
Selbstständige sind von der Renten-,  Arbeitslosen- und Unfallversicherung freigestellt. Es ist für sie aber  nicht verboten private Vorsorge zu treffen.Dass das KuG von der ALV erstattet wird, ist mir bekannt, bin ich doch momentan selbst Bezieher dieser Lohnersatzleistung.


*Hartmut,*
Mitleid ist eine wichtige Säule der Zivilisation und damit moralisch kaum zu überbieten, will man nicht als egoistischer Lump dastehen. Das will ich natürlich nicht! Was ich aber gerne hätte, wäre, dass es ein Abstandsgebot bei Sozialleistungen zwischen denen gibt, die vorgesorgt haben, und denen, die das nicht taten. Will man dieses Prinzip aufgeben, dann kann man gleich die ganze Sozialversicherung aufgeben, denn dann fehlt die Motivation der Teilnahme.

----------


## ursus47

> *Hartmut,*
> Mitleid ist eine wichtige Säule der Zivilisation und damit moralisch kaum zu überbieten, will man nicht als egoistischer Lump dastehen. Das will ich natürlich nicht! Was ich aber gerne hätte, wäre, dass es ein Abstandsgebot bei Sozialleistungen zwischen denen gibt, die vorgesorgt haben, und denen, die das nicht taten. Will man dieses Prinzip aufgeben, dann kann man gleich die ganze Sozialversicherung aufgeben, denn dann fehlt die Motivation der Teilnahme.


genau so seh ich das auch.
möchte mich aber darüber nicht noch mehr äußern. Gehört auch nicht in diesen Thread
Lg
Urs

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Lothar:



> Einige von uns sind wohl Raucher
> Sie haben neben Krebs und Alter ein noch erhöhteres Risiko


 Heute eine interessante Meldung dazu:
https://www.mdr.de/brisant/corona-ni...rkung-100.html

"_Die Annahme beruht auf der geringen Zahl an Rauchern unter den Covid-19-Patienten - Weltweit liegt die Rate laut mehreren Studien zwischen 1,4 und 12,5 Prozent_."
Räucherware hält sich wohl doch länger.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Rastaman

Hartmut,

Es kann ja keiner was dagegen haben zu untersuchen, ob evtl. irgendein Allerweltkram hilfreich ist, von mir aus auch Nikotin, aber manchmal wird der Begriff "Studie" ein wenig sehr großzügig verwendet.

Diese ist

retrospektiv (suboptimal),beruht auf den Eigenaussagen (noch suboptimaler) von...22 Leuten (Äähhmm?)

Ein bißchen mehr Evidenz sollte wohl sein.

----------


## Lothar M

Auch schwere neurologische Auswirkungen durch Covid-19:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...6-6b374e30ccb1

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Erste deutsche Impfstudie startbereit:

https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Ers...n-4708739.html

Lothar

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
hier mal was zur Maskenpflicht




> In einem weiteren Beitrag in DÄ-Heft 19 schildert ein Autorenteam um Stefanie Kampmeier vom Universitätsklinikum Münster, wie dort mit der Herausforderung umgegangen wurde, einen Mitarbeiter- und Patientenschutz während der Pandemie zu gewährleisten. Dargestellt werden insbesondere die Ergebnisse von Mitarbeiteruntersuchungen. Bei 52 von 957 untersuchten Mitarbeitern (5,4 %) bestätigte sich der Verdacht auf SARS-CoV-2-Infektion. Bemerkenswert erscheint, dass nach Einführung der Maskenpflicht in der infektionsepidemiologischen Nachverfolgung keine nosokomiale Person-zu-Person-Übertragung mehr festgestellt wurde. _Thomas Gerst_


in Bus Bahn oder auch beim Arztbesuch wo es schon mal eng werden kann mit dem Abstand,schon sinnvoll

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Michi1

Regt sich hier wer wegen der Maskenpflicht auf? Erstens behindert sie nicht besonders und wenn sie nicht hundertprozentig schützt dann hilfts sie wenigstens mit uns zu schützen. Abstand sollte trotzdem eingehalten werden. Ist das zu viel verlangt?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Michi,
war letzte Woche beim Arzt mein Rezept abholen, musste dort erscheinen weil die Krankenversichertenkarte eingelesen werden musste,neues Quartal da muss das so sein. (ich finde in diesen Zeiten könnte man das auch auf dem Postweg machen.)
die Leute standen auf der Treppe im Abstand von 1,50 m,aber wenn man wieder rausgeht muss man an den wartenden vorbei,da ist halt kein Abstand da. wollte mich dann in dem Moment des vorbeigehens nicht annießen lassen.

so kann's dann passieren

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> retrospektiv (suboptimal),beruht auf den Eigenaussagen (noch suboptimaler) von...22 Leuten (Äähhmm?)
> Ein bißchen mehr Evidenz sollte wohl sein.


Hallo Rastaman,

ich hoffe, du bleibst vernünftig, und machst nun keinen virtuellen Marathonlauf.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Die Annahme beruht auf der geringen Zahl an Rauchern unter den Patienten.
Weltweit liegt die Rate laut *mehrerer Studien* zwischen 1,4 und 12,5 Prozent.
So war es auch in China, obwohl viele männliche Patienten starben.
Dort waren es aber nicht die Raucher. Eher Nichtraucher. Das hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben, wo Ralf meckerte.

Die französische Studie untersucht die weltweiten Studien ja nur.
So habe ich es verstanden?!

Grüsse bitte Briele von mir ganz herzlich!
Ich hoffe, es geht Ihr gut. Sie war lange nicht online. . . . .

hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, wuerde aber gerne Eure Meinung zu meiner Frage hoeren.

Ich kann natuerlich die Aufregung um Corona verstehen und auch, dass manche Todesangst haben. Andererseits sehe ich gerade auch mit Hinblick auf meine Krebserkrankung Lebenszeit nicht als ultimatives Ziel, sondern Lebenszeit * Lebensqualitaet. Ein Lebensjahr mit Lebensqualitaet Null ist fuer mich ein verlorenes Jahr.

Bezogen auf die Covid-19 Krise verstehe ich die Ausgangssperren, Absagen von Massenveranstaltungen usw als einen Tausch von mehr Lebenszeit fuer diejenigen, die deswegen nicht an Covid sterben, gegen Lebensqualitaet fuer die Gesellschaft insgesamt. Soziale Isolation, Verzicht auf Gaststaetten, Konzerte, sonstige Veranstaltungen, aber auch die Wirtschaftskrise mit ihren Langzeitfolgen senken die Lebensqualitaet. Diese Problematik wird natuerlich diskutiert und es sind infolge dessen bereits Lockerungen beschlossen worden.

Ich persoenlich empfinde es als besonders bitter, im Gegenzug fuer eine minimal erhoehte Covid-Ueberlebenswahrscheinlichkeit, sagen wir von 98% auf 99% infolge drastischer Ausgangsbeschraenkungen, nun sehr schwerwiegende Einbussen der Lebensqualitaet meiner letzten verbleibenden einigermassen gesunden Jahre hinnehmen zu sollen. Wenn mich in 5 Jahren vielleicht der Krebs dahin rafft, relativiert sich das 1% Covid-Risiko doch sehr.

Oder wie seht ihr das?

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Karl,

Viele Erklärungen und auch Antworten auf Deine Fragen findest Du aber im bereits geschriebenen in diesem Thread.
Für Deine persönliche Sichtweise ist mir aber auch nach Lesen Deiner PCa Geschichte einiges unklar, oder Du bist unterdessen zum Pessimisten geworden.

Deine Krebsbehandlung ist doch super gelaufen, GS 7 und nach OP seit Monaten kein messbarer PSA mehr, oder übersehe ich da was. Also nur schon hypothetisch eine Restüberlebenszeit von 5 Jahren überhaupt nur mal als Gedanken zu haben, ist eigentlich nicht mal durch den rabenschwarzesten Pessimismus zu erklären.
Also von daher die erste Relativierung: Rechne gut und gerne mal mit den realistischen (nicht mal optimistisch) 20 Jahren Restlebenszeit, wenn Du wie Du schreibst, Dich sonst fit fühlst.

So, und dann das Corona. Die Massnahmen jetzt sind ja erst ein paar Monate alt und werden jetzt schon gelockert. Warum diese Massnahmen unbedingt nötig waren, um nur alleine zehntausende von Menschenleben in D zu retten, brauche ich Dir hier auch nicht zu erklären. Also, auch wenn für Dich und für die viele für uns das Risiko an Corona innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate zu sterben, nur 1-2 % sein sollte, ist es z.B. mir wert, auch halt mal 1 Jahr mit ca 50% der üblichen Lebensqualität zu verbringen. Manche Menschen sind vielleicht sogar so veranlagt oder durch Training befähigt, dass sich eine noch minimalere Lebensqualitätseinbusse erzielen lässt.

Aber eben, solche Rechnungen macht jeder persönlich. Jeder leidet individuell und man kann nicht in die Köpfe anderer sehen. Von daher ist meine Sichtweise auch nur meine sehr individuelle Sichtweise.

Heinrich

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Karl,
genau das ist das Dilemma. Es gibt viele, die sagen, sie würden das Risiko eingehen sich zu infizieren. Für den Einzelnen ist es tatsächlich so groß gar nicht. Nur: wenn du rausgehst, dich im sozialen Leben tummelst, bist du auch einer, der andere anstecken kann und zu Verbreitung der Epidemie beiträgt. Das hast du nicht unter Kontrolle. Und das ist genau der Punkt. Du hast kein Recht, die Gesundheit eines anderen zu gefährden. Deshalb tritt zu Recht der Staat mit Verordnungen auf den Plan, weil sonst zu viele meinen ihr individuelles Recht ausüben zu dürfen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Heinrich, du hast Recht dass ich gerade nicht in der besten Stimmung bin. Jeder sieht das individuell und in meinem Fall sind sehr viele Dinge, die sonst mein Leben lebenswert machten, schlicht nicht mehr moeglich. Selbst ohne Krebserkrankung wird Lebenszeit umso kostbarer, je weniger davon noch bleibt. Mit 65 werde ich viele Dinge, die mir jetzt noch moeglich sind, rein koerperlich nicht mehr schaffen. Auch fuer den gluecklichen Fall, dass der Krebs nicht zurueck kommt.

Hartmut: nein, man hat kein Recht, andere zu gefaehrden. Das gilt sowohl fuer mich, dass ich niemanden mutwillig anstecken soll, als auch den Staat, der die Funktionstuechtigkeit der Gesellschaft garantieren muss.

Wenn eine ganze Gesellschaft mit 50% Lebensqualitaet vor einem Virus in Deckung geht, und Langzeitfolgen einer Wirtschaftskrise, die auch Opfer fordern wird, ueber Jahre spuerbar bleiben, ist das ein sehr teurer Preis. Aber mir ging's jetzt nicht um eine politische Diskussion der Ausgangssperren, sondern mehr um die Frage, wie eine Krebserkrankung mit einer um wieviel auch immer geminderten Lebenserwartung Eure Sicht auf den Verlust an Lebensqualitaet durch Covid beeinflusst. Je weniger Zeit bleibt, desto schwerwiegender wirken Einschraenkungen - oder wie seht ihr das?

----------


## uwes2403

Das stimmt wohl, weil weniger Zeit bleibt, ausgefallene Dinge nachzuholen....allerdings bist Du Jahrgang 65....so what.

Wenn jetzt alle mal für einige Zeit die Füsse etwas stiller halten müssen, sind das vermutlich geringere Einschränkungen, als die, die zu erwarten sind, wenn die Infektionszahlen explodieren.....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Lothar M

Interessanter, aber anspruchsvoller wissenschaftlicher Artikel zur statistischen Beurteilung der Neuinfektionen und Todesfälle:

https://scilogs.spektrum.de/menschen...407.1578336303

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

Danke, Lothar, fuer den Artikel. Die Zahlen, die wir zu Corona lesen, sind nicht sonderlich belastbar, das scheint mir sicher. Das zu sehen, braucht man nur Bill Gates Infektionskarte auf http://bing.com/covid zu oeffnen. Ausgerechnet die reichsten Laender der Welt haben die meisten Infektionen.

In ganz Indien gibt es offiziell gerade mal 23k Faelle mit 723 Toten. Jeder, der in diesem Land mal als Individualtourist unterwegs war, weiss dass es dort a) sehr wohl Erkaeltungskrankheiten gibt, dazu reicht es schon, das morgendliche Hust-Nies-Spuck-Konzert nordindischer Metropolen gehoert zu haben b) in den Slums und Shanty-Towns, die dort unmoeglich in den letzten Jahrzehnten steten Bevoelkerungswachstums verschwunden sein koennen, ideale Ausbreitungsbedingungen fuer Krankheitserreger aller Art gibt c) nicht jeder bei Krankheit zum Arzt geht oder sich dies ueberhaupt leisten kann. Auf BBC gibt es sehenswerte Reportagen zu einer Massenmigration infolge des Shutdowns. Die wahre Zahl der Infektionen duerfte in Indien im Millionenbereich liegen.

Was die Tests anbelangt, gibt es bei den Ergebnissen sicher auch eine Fehlerquote. Aber vermutlich wird die wahre Zahl der Erkrankungen auch bei uns im Westen eher unter- als ueberschaetzt. Das zeigen Untersuchungen zu Covid-Antikoerpern in NYC, die eine Infektionsquote von ueber 20% nahe legen, gut das Zehnfache der offiziellen Werte. Was eben auch bedeutet, dass die Mortalitaetsrate deutlich geringer sein sollte als bisher angenommen, soweit wenigstens auf die offiziellen Zahlen der Covid-Toten einigermassen Verlass ist. Natuerlich bedingen die Maengel der Statistiken auch, dass die Zahl der Neuinfektionen falsch bemessen wird.

Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass mit den Covid-Verhinderungsmassnahmen mehr Schaden angerichtet wird, als es diese Virus selbst jemals koennte.

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass mit den Covid-Verhinderungsmassnahmen mehr Schaden angerichtet wird, als es diese Virus selbst jemals koennte.


Karl,
da fehlt mir die Munition, um deinem Eindruck Handfestes entgegenzusetzen. Dies kann wohl keiner 100%ig. Ich kann nur einige Aspekte vorbringen, die die gegenwärtige politische Linie nicht so falsch erscheinen lassen wie es vielleicht scheint.

Ich würde gerne vorab den interessanten Artikel aufgreifen, den Lothar weiter oben verlinkt hatte. Dort wird die Notwendigkeit des Lockdowns generell in Zweifel gezogen. Auch andere Autoren meinten nach der Veröffentlichung der Reproduktionszahlen-Entwicklung durch das RKI Belege für die Wirkungslosigleit des Lockdown gefunden zu haben.
Zunächst sollte man wissen: Errechnete Prozentzahlen, R-Zahlen oder Wachstumsfaktoren sind das eine, absolute Zahlen sind das andere, was in der Betrachtung des Geschehens berücksicht werden sollte. Den kollabierenden Krankenhäusern ist es egal, ob die eingelieferten Patienten als Ergebnis einer Reproduktionszahl von 3 oder 1 kommen, ob dahinter ein Wachstumsfaktor von 1,35 oder 1,05 oder eine Verdopplungszahl von 2 oder 14 liegt. Bei R3 infizieren 100 Personen 300 weitere, bei R1 300 Personen ebenso 300 weitere. Habe ich 10.000 registrierte Infizierte im Land, habe ich bei einer Wachstumsrate von 10% täglich 1.000 Neuinfizierte, habe ich dagegen 50.000, kommen täglich 5.000 neue hinzu. Also eine gänzlich unterschiedliche Belastungssituation. Entscheidend ist die Ausgangsbasis, auf die sich die Rechnung bezieht bzw. aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung beziehen muß. Das ist eigentlich eine banale Feststellung, und umso erstaunlicher, wie wenig dies in der Argumentation berücksichtigt wird.

Als am 12.März das Veranstaltungsverbot in kraft trat, waren in Deutschland gerade mal 2745 Infizierte zu verzeichen. Die Schulen und Kindergärten wurden am 16.3. geschlossen und ab 18.3. mußten die ersten Geschäfte und Restaurants dichtmachen, auch Hotels dürften keine Gäste mehr aufnehmen. Am 20.3. dann der Beschluß zu den Ausgehbeschränkungen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurden 19.848 Infizierte gemeldet mit einem täglichen Zuwachs von 5.000 bis 6.000 mit steigender Tendenz. Ich hatte damals die Maßnahmen als zu zögerlich kritisiert. Hätte man all die Maßnahmen bereits am 12.3. beschlossen, also 10 Tage früher, hätten wir mit denselben Wachstumsfaktoren wie in der Folge erlebt heute 25.000 registrierte Infizierte statt der 155.000. Bei lediglich ca. 350 neuen Fällen täglich statt heute 2.000. Auch entsprechend weniger Tote. Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette. Jedenfalls könnten wir heute einiges entspannter die Lockerungsdebatten führen. Sind Zahlenspielerein, die heute nichts mehr bringen, aber durchblicken lassen, wie relevant die absolute Zahl der Ausgangsbasis ist.

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist auch der weg der Schweden interessant, da sie meinen, mit weitaus geringeren Einschränkungsmaßnahmen auskommen zu können. Sie hatten Glüch und haben heute nur 18.000 registrierte Infizierte und täglich leicht steigende neue Fälle um die 600 bis 700. Die Verdopplungszeit verbesserte sich auf 22 Tage. Sie erkaufen sich das allerdings durch eine relativ hohe Sterbeziffer. Auch weil sie aus meiner Sicht unverständlich wenig testen. Auf die Einwohnerzahl umgerechnet sind sie in den Top Ten der Weltrangliste der Toten und auf Deutschland hochgerechnet wären wir hier heute bei 18.000 statt bei 5.800 Corona-Toten. Mal sehen wie lange sie die wachsenden Toteszahlen aushalten.

Die Kritiker der Lockdown-Maßnahmen verkennen und verharmlosen eine Situation, in der 6.000 und mehr täglich Neuinfizierte vermeldet werden und die Krankenhäuser an ihre Grenzen zu stoßen drohen, und die kritische Situation begann sich erst nach 10 Tagen zu entspannen, als die beschlossenen Maßnahmen begannen Wirkung zu zeigen. Dass die täglich 6.000 trotz oder durch einen R1 zustandekamen oder die Leute sich schon 5 oder 6 Tage vorher angesteckt hatten ist für die reale Situation und deren Brisanz völlig unerheblich. Die politischen Entscheidungen konnten gar nicht anders sein. Ohne die Maßnahmen wären es schnell 7.000, 8.000 und mehr geworden und wir hätten italienische Verhältnisse gehabt. Die Entwicklung in den Ländern, die zu spät reagierten, sind der eindeutige Beleg, dass uns die Lockdown-Kritiker Märchen erzählen, wenn sie behaupten, das Virus hätte sich auch von alleine, ohne Maßnahmen, zurückentwickelt. Da gibt es keinen deutschen Sonderweg des Virus.

In der jetztigen Lage, wo jeder ein Ende der Einschränkungen herbeisehnt, gibt es eigentlich nur zwei diskutable Wege. Entweder man setzt die Einschränkungen noch 2 bis 3 Wochen fort bis die Tageszahlen der Neuinfizierten auf einem Niveau sind, bei dem die Ansteckungsketten nachverfolgbar sind und die weitere Ausbreitung beherrschbar wird. Oder man geht einen Weg des try and error, indem man gut abgestimmt schrittweise lockert und sich dabei aber auch Zeit läßt, das epidemiologische Ergebnis der Lockerung zu überprüfen und ggf. zu korrigieren. Evlt. eröffnen sich auch weitere Möglichkeiten der Lockerung. Ich hätte mich für den ersten Weg entschieden. Der zweite Weg ist der riskantere und wir werden spätestens bis Ende Mai wissen, was wir riskieren können und ob wir zu viel riskiert haben. Ich fürchte, es werden Debatten aufkommen, wieviele Tote noch tragbar sind. Ein Zurück ins alte Leben ist absehbar nicht denkbar. Dazu bedarf es eines Impfstoffes. Was auf jeden Fall kontinuierlich steigen wird sind die Zahlen der Gesamtinfizierten und die Toteszahlen.

Eine Anmerkung noch zum Schluß, weil gerne die Lage so dargestellt wird, als seien die horrenden Belastungen für unsere Wirtschaft und die hohen gesellschaftlichen Kosten alleine dem Lockdown geschuldet. Dies ist nur zum Teil richtig. Soweit die produzierende Wirtschaft betroffen ist, ist dies v.a. eine Folge von Nachfragerückgängen, Abbruch von Lieferketten u.a. aufgrund der Coronakrise bei uns und bei unseren Wirtschaftspartnern im Ausland. Bei der Kostenabwägung, wenn es denn gilt, Tote gegen materielle Güter aufzurechnen, sollte man dies auch berücksichtigen.

----------


## Georg_

Schäuble warnt aber schon vor einer Überlastung des Staates: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/polit...chaft-100.html

Ich sehe das mal nur aus der wirtschaftlichen Sicht. Diese ganzen Schutzschirme national und EU-weit kosten ja unglaubliche Summen in nie gekannter Höhe. Auch das Kurzarbeitergeld wird in staatlichen Zuschüssen zur Arbeitsagentur enden und die Gemeinden haben ja auch riesige Einnahmeausfälle, das wird beim Bund derzeit nicht anders sein. Wie wird das finanziert? Durch höhere Steuern und Inflation in der Zukunft! Da können wir uns schon alle mal drauf einrichten. Auch eine Inflation durch Ausweitung der Geldmenge durch den Staat, dies bei negativen Zinsen, ist nichts als eine verdeckte Vermögenssteuer für alle, die noch ein Sparkonto haben. Wenn der Staat so massiv den Bürgern das Geld wegnimmt, so drückt das auch auf die Konjunktur. Das Wachstum, das wir in den letzten Jahren hatten wird es nicht mehr geben.  Eine rosige Zukunft wird das nicht.

Ich will mich damit nicht gegen Kontaktverbote positionieren, nur aufzeigen, was auf uns zukommen wird.

----------


## hartmuth

So ist es, Georg. Wir werden auch nur in dem Maße hochkommen können wie unsere Nachbarn hochkommen. Wir sind auf den Export angewiesen, auch auf den Import. Ein Aufbau kann nur international, vor allem in der EU gelingen oder es gibt zusätzliche Probleme.
Unsere Politiker haben es unglaublich schwer Entscheidungen zu treffen, wenn die Grundlagen unsicher sind. Aber man kann sich eigentlich nicht um die Diskussion der akzeptablen Todeszahlen drücken. Wer da vorlegt, über den wird unvermeidlich hergefallen. Die Zahl der Infizierten hat mittlerweile ihren Schrecken verloren. Vor 6 Wochen hätte man 200.000 oder 300.000 ungläubig zur Kenntnis genommen. Heute nicht mehr, zumal In fizierte auch (hoffentlich) Immunisierte zu sein scheinen. Eine Diskussion um die Zahl der Toten, das geht an die Substanz einer Gesellschaft. An 50.000 werden wir uns vielleicht gewöhnen müssen, wenn der Impfstoff so lange braucht.
-------------------------------
PS: To*d*eszahlen ist richtig, nocht To*t*eszahlen. Dieser mein Fehler war wohl dem Rotwein geschuldet.

----------


## Lothar M

Dieser Artikel hat mich besonders getroffen, zumal ich auch in Frankreich lebe.

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...me-todesfaelle

Droht uns diese Altersselektierung auch bei anderen Krankheiten, auch bei Krebstherapien?

PS: Die Diskussion über den Artikel ist sehr interessant!

Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

> ...Vor 6 Wochen hätte man 200.000 oder 300.000 ungläubig zur Kenntnis genommen. Heute nicht mehr, zumal In fizierte auch (hoffentlich) Immunisierte zu sein scheinen. Eine Diskussion um die Zahl der Toten, das geht an die Substanz einer Gesellschaft. An 50.000 werden wir uns vielleicht gewöhnen müssen, wenn der Impfstoff so lange braucht.
> -------------------------------
> PS: To*d*eszahlen ist richtig, nocht To*t*eszahlen. Dieser mein Fehler war wohl dem Rotwein geschuldet.


Psychologisch ist es erwiesen, dass durch häufiges Wiederholen einer großen Zahl, dieselbe ihren Schrecken verliert. Wird häufig bei Verhandlungen genutzt.
LG
Achim

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ich will mich damit nicht gegen Kontaktverbote positionieren, nur aufzeigen, was auf uns zukommen wird.


Die Wirtschaftskrise war schon lange ueberfaellig und hatte sich bereits im September 2019 am Repo-Markt abgezeichnet. Jetzt purzeln die Dominos. Aktiencrash, Arbeitslosigkeit, fallende Immopreise, wohl neue Kreditkrise und die Notenbanken drucken Geld wie nie zuvor. Fast grenzt es an ein Wunder, dass die FED ihre Bilanz um $2T erhoeht und der Oelpreis infolge dessen negativ wird. Jesus Christus begnuegte sich, Wasser zu Wein zu machen. Die FED zaubert nun aus nichts, ein paar Zahlen im Computer, Oel. Hoffentlich bekommt uns das. Andere witzeln schon, nach nunmehr 500 Jahren Suche sei El Dorado endlich gefunden: in den Zentralen von FED und EZB. Die drucken unser Geld und wir muessen nie wieder arbeiten. Klasse!

Spass beiseite: Argumente, die Ausgangssperren seien zu spaet eingefuehrt worden, beruhen auf der Annahme, die Epidemie lasse sich mit vertretbarem Aufwand eindaemmen. Gelingt das nicht, wie beispielsweise in NYC mit mutmassslich 20-30% Infizierten, kann man sich darauf beschraenken die Kurve so abzuflachen, dass Krankenhaeuser nicht katastrophal ueberlastet werden. Die vergleichsweise gute Lage in LA ist vermutlich dem besseren oeffentlichen Verkehrssystem in NYC geschuldet und die U-Bahn als Virenschleuder #1 identifiziert. Selbst bei normalen Erkaeltungs- und Grippewellen koennten wirkungsvolle Schutzmasken dort Sinn machen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...me-todesfaelle
> 
> Droht uns diese Altersselektierung auch bei anderen Krankheiten, auch bei Krebstherapien?
> 
> PS: Die Diskussion über den Artikel ist sehr interessant!
> 
> Lothar


Kann es sein, dass Bewohner von Altenheimen besonders schlechte Chancen haben ins Krankenhaus zu kommen, weil man annimmt, dass sie zur Not auch im Heim behandelt werden? Bericht aus Quebec. Meine französischen Kollegen sagen, in Frankreich wäre das Gesundheitssystem besser: https://globalnews.ca/news/6807585/c...val-residence/

Dem Zeit-Artikel zufolge ist die alte Dame mit leichten Symptomen regelrecht eingeschläfert worden. Das ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Trotzdem würde ich lieber in Frankreich alt als ausgerechnet in Quebec. Letztens war noch ein anderer Fall der 90-jährigen Mutter eines Politikers in der Presse, die bei einem Übungs-Feueralarm zur falschen Tür, die von aussen nicht mehr zu öffnen war, den Seniorenstift verliess und es bei -20C nicht zurück geschafft hat. Man fand sie wohl steifgefroren, weil ihre Abwesenheit niemandem aufgefallen war. Das wohlgemerkt in einem *guten* Altenstift. Natürlich hat der Winter auch seine schönen Seiten, wie in diesem Bericht von 2014 war die Ruine immerhin schön anzusehen und Untersuchungen ergaben, dass der Wohnstift allen gesetzlichen Anforderungen gerecht wurde: https://ici.radio-canada.ca/dossier/...sle-verte-2014 

Aber genug des Kanada-Sarkasmus.

----------


## Optimist

*Chat zu Corona und Krebs - * Neues Angebot des Krebsinformationsdienstes, Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum

Infos,  Zugang und Chatzeiten über:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....id19-krebs.php

_An den Chat wenden können sich alle, die Fragen rund um das Corona und Krebs haben: Krebspatientinnen und Krebspatienten, ihre Angehörigen, Interessierte und Fachkreise, die an der Versorgung von Krebspatienten beteiligt sind._


  Franz

----------


## Hartmut S

> Schäuble warnt aber schon vor einer Überlastung des Staates: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/polit...chaft-100.html
> 
> Ich sehe das mal nur aus der wirtschaftlichen Sicht. Diese ganzen Schutzschirme national und EU-weit kosten ja unglaubliche Summen in nie gekannter Höhe. Auch das Kurzarbeitergeld wird in staatlichen Zuschüssen zur Arbeitsagentur enden und die Gemeinden haben ja auch riesige Einnahmeausfälle, das wird beim Bund derzeit nicht anders sein. Wie wird das finanziert? Durch höhere Steuern und Inflation in der Zukunft! Da können wir uns schon alle mal drauf einrichten. Auch eine Inflation durch Ausweitung der Geldmenge durch den Staat, dies bei negativen Zinsen, ist nichts als eine verdeckte Vermögenssteuer für alle, die noch ein Sparkonto haben. Wenn der Staat so massiv den Bürgern das Geld wegnimmt, so drückt das auch auf die Konjunktur. Das Wachstum, das wir in den letzten Jahren hatten wird es nicht mehr geben.  Eine rosige Zukunft wird das nicht.
> Ich will mich damit nicht gegen Kontaktverbote positionieren, nur aufzeigen, was auf uns zukommen wird.


Hallo lieber Georg,

ganz so schlimm sehe ich es nicht.
Es ist ja eine weltweite Verschuldung! Da sind wir alle vereint. 

Vielleicht sollten wir nach der Krise einfach nur für alle Länder ein paar Nullen streichen, dann wäre die Verschuldung nicht so heftig.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Steuererhöhungen kommen trotzdem grundsätzlich immer.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hallo lieber Georg,
> 
> ganz so schlimm sehe ich es nicht.
> Es ist ja eine weltweite Verschuldung! Da sind wir alle vereint. 
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir nach der Krise einfach nur für alle Länder ein paar Nullen streichen, dann wäre die Verschuldung nicht so heftig. 
> Steuererhöhungen kommen trotzdem grundsätzlich immer.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Hartmut, da hast du Recht. Es hilft, dass andere Länder ähnliche oder schlimmere Probleme haben.

Entscheidend ist, ob das Vertrauen in die Währung erhalten bleibt. In Erwartung steigender Preise geben die Leute ihr Geld schneller aus und 1921-23 resultierte dies in einer Hyperinflation. Wenn Krankenkassenbeiträge nicht mehr die explodierenden Kosten decken, Privatkassen ihre Rücklagen verlieren und Ärzte aus regulären Einnahmen nicht mehr ihre Praxen betreiben können, wird uns das sehr hart treffen.

@admin Ist es möglich, die Diskussion zu Auswirkungen der Wirtschaftskrise auf Behandlungsoptionen, Verfügbarkeit von Arztterminen, Klinikbetten, Behandlung nur noch für jüngere Patienten mit "Überlebenschancen", Kassenbeiträge etc in einen neuen Thread zu verlagern?

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Michi:


> Gerade ist meine Frau vom Einkaufen zurück. Sie hat von der Apotheke eine Marke mitgebracht. Wollte nur den Preis hier einstellen. Eine nicht medizinische, das heißt sie soll nach jeden Tragen gewaschen werden, kostete im Angebot 9,95 . Es wird also mit vermeintlicher Sicherheit viel Geld gemacht.
> 
> Jetzt noch einmal zu den Masken. Hartmut, im Januar war meine Glaskugel kaputt, so sagte mir keiner das ich vorsorgen muss. Warum hast du nicht erinnert?


Moin Michi,

seit heute Morgen gibt es in den Apotheken, in SH wieder medizinische  FFP Masken für 7.80  zu kaufen.
Melde dich über PN, wenn ich dir helfen kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

> @admin Ist es möglich, die Diskussion zu Auswirkungen der Wirtschaftskrise auf Behandlungsoptionen, Verfügbarkeit von Arztterminen, Klinikbetten, Behandlung nur noch für jüngere Patienten mit "Überlebenschancen", Kassenbeiträge etc in einen neuen Thread zu verlagern?


Sicher wäre das technisch möglich. Aber ich mach's nicht. Zwei threads zum Corona-Virus in einem Forum zum Prostatakrebs sollten reichen.

Ralf

----------


## KarlEmagne

Also wie sieht's in Deutschland aus mit Arztterminen? Ich habe momentan in Quebec das Problem, dass ich nicht mal mehr meinen PSA getestet kriege. Covid-19: fermeture, als ob die Schliessung sämtlicher Einrichtungen und Dienste die einzig mögliche Reaktion wäre.

----------


## Michi1

Bei uns in Regensburg ist mit Arzt oder Zahnarztterminen alles normal. Sie heben die Wartezimmer ein wenig lockerer aufgestellt und nehmen weniger Patienten die Warten müssen. Das heißt, es geht für den einzelnen sogar schneller.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Gesundheitsexperte Karl Lauterbach hat mich schockiert in einer Debatte um Lockerungen. Er sagte, es habe keinen Anstieg der Krebstoten durch Schliessungen und Priorisierung *potentieller* Covid-Patienten, die dann gar nicht kamen, gegeben. In den ersten 10 Minuten der Diskussionsrunde:

https://daserste.ndr.de/annewill/vid...ewill6526.html

Natuerlich gibt es bei Erkrankungen, die ueber Jahre zu einem (oft) schmerzhaften Tod fuehren, nach einer 6-woechigen Behandlungspause noch keinen statistisch signifikanten Anstieg der Toten. Sich dann im Fernsehen zu bruesten, es gaebe ihn nicht und das verursachte Leiden in keiner Fussnote zu erwaehnen, fand ich einfach nur noch grob.

Man achte auf Lauterbachs Rhetorik: ich bin der Arzt, ich bin der Experte, ich praesentiere Fakten und die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer nur Meinungen oder Gefuehle. Dabei waren saemtliche "Fakten" Lauterbachs keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse.

----------


## LowRoad

Mal was Neues zu einem meiner Lieblingsthemen: *Estrogen Patch for COVID-19 Symptoms* ich schmeiss mich weg!

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat von KarlEmagne:
"Man  achte auf Lauterbachs Rhetorik: ich bin der Arzt, ich bin der Experte,  ich praesentiere Fakten und die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer nur  Meinungen oder Gefuehle. Dabei waren saemtliche "Fakten" Lauterbachs  keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse."
~~~

KL ist ein selbstverliebter Selbstdarsteller und spielt sich gerne bei Markus Lanz die Bälle mit eben diesem zu.. (die beiden haben sich gesucht und gefunden :Blinzeln: 

Letzten Sonntag war er bei Anne Will mit Laschet, Lindner & Baerbock und ich hatte den Eindruck, daß er sich mit den Argumenten von CL recht schwer tat und in Sachen Eloquenz ist ihm dieser ebenfalls überlegen :Blinzeln:  soviel zu Karl dem Lauterbach..

Mit besten Gruessen und hütet Euch vor Corona! (z.Z. gefährlicher als PK)
dillinger

----------


## ursus47

schade, dass hier immerwieder politische Meinungen auftauchen
Urs

----------


## hartmuth

> Mal was Neues zu einem meiner Lieblingsthemen: *Estrogen Patch for COVID-19 Symptoms* ich schmeiss mich weg!


Na, Andi, da kannst du ja deine Erfahrungen bei Bedarf voll ausspielen....

Es ist gut, wenn mit mutigen Hypothesen auf der Pfanne geforscht wird. Irgendwo muß der geschlechtspezifische Unterschied beim Krankheitsverlauf der COVID-19-Patienten ja herkommen. Nach wie vor auch offen, warum Kindern das Virus weniger anhaben kann.
Richtig ärgerlich das Versäumnis, rechtzeitig über Studien zu klären, wie die Ansteckungswege im Umfeld von Kindern sich unterscheiden im Gegensatz zu denen bei älteren Mitbürgern. Für Kindergarten- und Schulenöffnungen wäre es von Vorteil, hier Genaueres zu wissen. Bei uns im Ort sah man bei der Erstinfektion in einer Familie genau die Konstellation, die Fragen aufwirft: Vater bringt Virus von Italien mit, musste ins Krankenhaus, die ältere Tochter steckt er an mit harmlosem Verlauf, seine Frau und der kleinere Sohn wurden negativ getestet.

----------


## Lothar M

Sehr interessanter Artikel von  „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“ zur Übersterblichkeit, d.h. es sterben mehr Menschen durch Covid-19 als statistisch erfasst werden bzw. als sonst.

https://www.spektrum.de/news/sterben...-sonst/1726758

Lothar

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Lothar. Interessant und wichtig der Artikel. 
Der Autor spricht im Interview auch die tödlichen Kolateralschäden an, die die Maßnahmen gegen die Epidemie verursachen. Er erwähnt auch eine britische Untersuchung, aus der hervorgeht, dass in Italien die im Zusammenhang mit COVID-19 Verstorbenen durchschnittlich 10 Lebensjahre verloren haben.

Das sollten sich jene durch den Kopf gehen lassen, die wie der Tübinger OB Boris Palmer der Meinung sind: „Wir retten in Deutschland möglicherweise Menschen, die in einem halben Jahr sowieso tot wären, aufgrund ihres Alters und ihrer Vorerkrankung."  Starker Tobak, weil schlicht falsch. Für Provokationen mit medialer Wirkung war der Palmer schon immer gut. Aber man erkennt, die Diskussion um das ertragbare Maß an COVID-Verstorbenen ist eröffnet. Wolfgang Schäuble hatte sich auch schon geäußert und ganz vorsichtig den Deckel vom Faß gehoben.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn man die Zahlen anschaut, es sterben 12000 Menschen im Jahr an Prostatakrebs in Deutschland und das sind nur Männer dann ist zu überlegen, was die Zahlen von COVID-19 bedeuten. Da sind auch Frauen dabei, oder?

----------


## RalfDm

> dann ist zu überlegen, was die Zahlen von COVID-19 bedeuten.


Und was bedeuten sie Deiner Meinung nach? 
Im Unterschied zu COVID-19 gibt es beim Prostatakrebs kein exponentielles Wachstum. Ohne die ergriffenen Maßnahmen hätten wir bei COVID-19 Fallzahlen, die diejenigen von Italien oder Spanien bei weitem übertreffen würden.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das Deutschland einen guten Job macht. Wir können froh sein und nicht immer alles anzweifeln nur, weil man jetzt schon wieder alles machen will wie früher. Das wird lange nicht mehr gehen. Man kann ja jetzt schon sehen das viel in den Geschäften gebummelt wird und das viele nicht nur zum Einkaufen unterwegs sind wie vorgesehen.

----------


## Lothar M

Wieder ein nur Hoffnungschimmer in Form eines Magensäureblockers:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhe...nnen-1.4891284

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Weiss denn jemand, ob in allen Ländern die Übersterblichkeitszahlen genau betrachtet werden, oder werden uns immer nur absolute Zahlen um die Ohren gehauen?
Die Zählweise spielt doch auch eine große Rolle. Sterben an Covid19, sterben mit Covid19, sterben mit ..., sterben an ...
Die Fallzahlen sind schon schwierig miteinander zu vergleichen. 
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Lutz,
schön, dass Du wieder da bist.

Hier noch ein weiterer Artikel zur weltweiten Übersterblichkeit mit Verweisen:

https://www.businessinsider.de/wisse...als-berichtet/

LG Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Lutz,
> schön, dass Du wieder da bist.
> 
> Hier noch ein weiterer Artikel zur weltweiten Übersterblichkeit mit Verweisen:
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.de/wisse...als-berichtet/
> 
> LG Lothar


Lothar,
sehr interessant. Leider gibt es da wohl keine "richtigen" Zahlen aus China.
Ob es dann wohl in den nächsten Monaten auch eine Untersterblichkeit gibt, weil viele vorzeitig als geplant (nach Plan des lieben Gottes) gestorben sind?
So merkwürdige Gedanken habe ich zur Zeit. Es ist Alles doch sehr bedrückend.
LG Lutz

----------


## ursus47

> So merkwürdige Gedanken habe ich zur Zeit. Es ist Alles doch sehr bedrückend.
> LG Lutz


Hallo Lutz, ich freue mich auch dass ich wieder was von Dir lesen kann.
Du sagst es, wir leben gerade in einer für uns besonders grauenvoller Zeit. Als ich letztes Jahr meine Diagnose bekam, nahm ich mir wie die meisten hier vor, den kleinen Rest meines Lebens mit meiner lieben Frau noch ein wenig zu genießen.
Da ich schon vor dem PCa nur wenig unternehmen konnte, sind meine Möglichkeiten nun sehr eingeschränkt.
Auch mit meiner Therapie hänge ich etwas im Seil. Die ADT zeigt vermutlich jetzt doch Wirkung. Aber im März hätte ich in Freiburg einen Termin zur Besprechung bezüglich Bestrahlung gehabt. Wegen Corona wurde das erst einmal auf Eis gelegt. Also habe ich jetzt außer der 3-Monatsspritze keine Therapie. Ob das so ok ist kann ich als Laie nicht beurteilen. Das nächste Labor und die nächste Spritze ist Mitte Juni.
Schönen Abend
LG Urs

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Mal was Neues zu einem meiner Lieblingsthemen: *Estrogen Patch for COVID-19 Symptoms* ich schmeiss mich weg!


LOL aber Rauchen bzw Nikotinpflaster helfen
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/th...rus-2020-04-24

----------


## Lothar M

Die derzeitige Lage in UK:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...-16747626.html

Auszug:

*20 Prozent mehr tote Krebspatienten im kommenden Jahr?*

Die Bemühungen, die Coronavirus-Infektionen in den Griff zu bekommen, scheinen mittelfristig einen hohen Tribut von anderen Patienten zu fordern. Fachleute warnten am Mittwoch, dass im kommenden Jahr bis zu 20 Prozent mehr Krebspatienten sterben werden als in anderen Jahren. In England wären das fast 18.000 Menschen. Das Macmillan-Krebshilfezentrum äußerte sich am Mittwoch extrem besorgt und warnte, Krebs (Cancer) dürfe nicht zum vergessenen C werden. Ärztliche Überweisungen zu Krebsuntersuchungen sind seit dem Ausbruch der Pandemie um 76 Prozent zurückgegangen, Chemotherapien um 60 Prozent. Zahlreiche Krebsoperationen wurden verschoben.

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

Mich hat man gestern angerufen und will mir einen Zettel schicken, der es mir erlaubt, meinen PSA messen zu lassen. Sowas kann nur ein Arzt entscheiden (und wenn kein Arzt da ist, eben niemand), als Prostatakrebs-Patient weisst du das schlicht nicht ob's noetig ist und dann muss uns das Gesundheitssystem vor uns selbst und unnoetigen Blutabnahmen schuetzen.

Aber ich freue mich, dass es trotz "Covid-19: fermeture" noch moeglich ist, Patienten anzurufen, auch wenn's Monate dauert. Alles, was Menschenleben rettet.

----------


## ursus47

Also ich war gestern Abend geschockt. Im Sender Servus TV kam ein Interview mit Prof. Sucharit Bhakdi. Ich weiß echt nicht was ich davon halten soll. Der verurteilte ja vehement die ganzen Coronamaßnahmen. Er meinte sogar dass die ganzen Maßnahmen sofort beendet werden sollten, weil sie keine rechtliche Grundlage hätten. Er bestritt auch dass das Virus gefährlich sei. Sorry ich weiss nicht was ich hier weiter schreiben soll.
Ich hoffe dass ich es noch erlebe wenn der ganze Spuk vorbei ist. Bin mal gespannt wie viel Klugscheisser sich dann melden und alles vorher schon wussten.
Sorry aber ich musste das loswerden
LG Urs

----------


## Georg_

Urs,

diesen Prof. Bhakdi hatten wir hier im Forum schon mal diskutiert. Dies ist ganz einfach eine abwegige Meinung mit der er aber große Aufmerksamkeit erreicht.
https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panor...hakdi-100.html
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...kdi#post124549

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Auch die finden ihre Anhänger so wie in Amerika, da hab ich gelesen das es mehrere Tote gibt, weil sie Desinfektionsmittel getrunken haben so wie Trump das sagte.

----------


## martcu

es gibt eine Studie aus Stanford, die zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis kommt. Das Problem bei allen Studien ist die Dunkelziffer, die versucht wird über Antikörper Test zu berechnen. Letztendlich ist der Vorwurf an alle Studien, dass die Antikörper Tests auch andere Corona Viren zeigen und oft falsch positiv sind. In Merkur online steht ein guter Bericht dazu. Solange es nicht wenigstens ein Medikament gibt, sollte man eben vorsichtig sein und sich schützen.

----------


## Mikael

> Prof. Sucharit Bhakdi


Ist längst als Verschwörungstheoretiker enttarnt. Hatten wir auch hier im Forum schon und Ralf hat dem entsprechenden User, der Bakhdis Theorien hier verbreiten wollte, völlig zurecht die Tür gezeigt.

Prof. Bakhdi trat unlängst übrigens in Erscheinung, indem er sich von KenFM (rechtsaußen bestens bekannt) hat interviewen lassen und sich mit Namensgeber Ken Jebsen hübsch die Bälle hin und hergespielt hat. Bitte diesen Quark nicht auch noch hier breit treten.

----------


## ursus47

genau aus diesem Grund habe ich dies hier geschrieben.
Ich wollte Aufklärung. Ich danke Euch. Bin jetzt sehr beruhigt und meine Frau sicher auch.
Schönen Tag Euch Allen
LG Urs

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein interessantes Spiegel-Interview mit Prof. Clemens Wendtner u.a. Über Antikörpertests und Remesivir:https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...7-60d44d146450Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Beitrag der Süddeutschen Zeitung zu einer Sonderauswertung des Statistischen Bundesamtes zur aktuellen Übersterblichkeit:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhe...samt-1.4893709

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ein ernüchternden Artikel zu Remdesivir in „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/remdesi...et-das/1728820

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

20- bis 24-jährige treiben die Coronapandemie in Deutschland:

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/b.../25796364.html

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

> 20- bis 24-jährige treiben die Coronapandemie in Deutschland:
> 
> https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/b.../25796364.html
> 
> Lothar


Das kann ich auch immer wieder in unserem Wohnumfeld beobachten. Auch bei den Teenagern. Wenn die Eltern Abends selber unterwegs sind, stehen plötzlich mehr Fahrräder als sonst vor den Haustüren, Stimmengewirr und laute Musik sind zu hören. Die Corona-Gefahr und irgendwelche Kontaktregeln werden dann einfach vergessen.
Meine Frau und ich wissen dann, wir müssen selber strikt auf Abstand achten.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Warum muss eigentlich alles verboten werden das überhaupt nicht kontrolliert werden kann. Versteh das nicht. Warum nicht so wie in Schweden alles freiwillig und dann ist eine normale Auswahl, die sich daran halten, die können sich schützen und die,die dagegen sind ist da schade drum? Meine Meinung!!!

----------


## lutzi007

Dafür nehmen die Schweden relativ hohe Opferzahlen in Kauf. Alles hat seinen Preis.
Lutz

----------


## Mikael

> Warum nicht so wie in Schweden alles freiwillig


Ja sicher, ausgerechnet Schweden... Das ist wirklich eine fantastische  Vorstellung, in so einem Land nur  symptomatisch behandelt und sonst palliativ begleitet zu werden, weil  ich für die Wirtschaft keine Gewinnmaximierung bedeute. Es gibt meines Wissens nach dort sogar Altersgrenzen für manche Operationen. Schweden taugt bestenfalls als Negativbeispiel! Bis zum 17.04. wurden in Schweden gerade  mal 75.000 Tests durchgeführt. Bei vielen verstorbenen Älteren wurde so  gut wie nie getestet. Und selbst wenn wir die getesteten Toten nehmen,  sind die Zahlen miserabel. 2200 Tote bei 18000 Infektionen ist eine Letalität von 12%. Damit liegen  sie fast auf einem Level mit Italien. Und das bei einem enorm dünn  besiedelten Land mit gerade mal 10.000 Einwohnern. Wenn die dort mal mehr testen würden, würde wahrscheinlich der komplette Wahnsinn ihres Weges offenbar.

Nein Danke, man kann ja von unserer Regierung halten was man will, aber unser Krisenmanagement ist SEHR gut! Die gesamte Welt beneidet Deutschland um unsere Fallzahlen, nur hierzulande wird gemotzt und gemosert, warum wir es nicht wie in Schweden machen. 

Muss man nicht verstehen...

----------


## Michi1

Ist doch egal was man liest oder sieht, fast ein jeder will das wieder alles so schnell wie möglich wieder beim alten ist. Da denkt keiner an die anderen, ihnen passiert doch nichts,oder? Schau doch die Parks, die Demos und die Geschäfte an. Wer denkt da noch an Corona?

----------


## obelix

dann denke zumindest an dich selbst. Die "anderen" stecken dich an. Gerade Menschen mit Vorbelastungen gehören zur (Hoch-)Risikogruppe.

Schweden ist in diesem Sinne ein ganz schlechtes Vorbild. Nein, danke.

----------


## hartmuth

Die Unartigkeiten der Jugendlichen kann auch ich beobachten. Aber es wäre m.E. nicht richtig und ungut, das Geschehen so zu sehen, als würden hauptsächlich die Jungen das Virus verbreiten. Auch die von Lothar verlinkte Studie, über die der Tagesspiegel berichtet („20- bis 24-Jährige treiben die Corona-Pandemie voran“), kann da gar nichts klären. Dort werden wie bei so vielen Vergleichen fälschlicherweise Statistikdaten über Neuinfizierte mit Ansteckungsdaten gleichgesetzt. Die Neuinfizierten in KW 10 und 11 haben sich 10 – 15 Tage vorher angesteckt, also Ende Februar, zu einer Zeit, in der das Schlamassel erst begann, wir gerade mal um die 50 Infizierte entdeckt hatten und nicht ein Toter zu verzeichnen war. Da begann einem erst zu dämmern, dass man besser zuhause bleibt, die Entwicklung in Italien vor Augen.
Genauso falsch ist es in der Studie, als Vergleichsdatum die Wochen 13 und 14 zu nehmen. Da konnten die Beschränkungen in KW 12 noch gar nicht entscheidend gewirkt haben. Und nicht vergessen: Vielerorts haben die Jungen die zuhause gebliebenen Alten versorgt und Risiken auf sich genommen. Die Lümmel will ich da gar nicht in Schutz nehmen.

Mich ärgert eher der oftmals unqualifizierte Beschuss, dem sich unsere Verantwortlichen in den Regierungen ausgesetzt sehen. So äußert sich BDI-Präsident Kempf z.B. vorwurfsvoll: „Jede Woche eines Shutdowns kostet die deutsche Volkswirtschaft einen mittleren zweistelligen Milliardenbetrag an Wertschöpfung.“ Und der Bundesverband der mittelständischen Wirtschaft drängelt: „Heben Sie den Lockdown auf bevor es zu spät ist!“ Es ist völlig legitim, auf ein Ende der alle belastenden Maßnahmen zu drängen. Aber so tun als werde die Wirtschaft durch die Lockdown-Maßnahmen niedergehalten ist blanke Augenwischerei. Direkt betroffen ist v.a. die Gastronomie, die Hotellerie und das Veranstaltungsgewerbe, das ist richtig. Die Regierung hat jedoch nicht einem Industrieunternehmen restriktive Auflagen gemacht. Ein Ende des Lockdown fährt deshalb auch nicht einfach die Wirtschaft wieder hoch, wie suggeriert wird. Dazu bedarf es ganz anderer Voraussetzungen, die wir als Exportnation zum erheblichen Teil selbst gar nicht in der Hand haben.

Der Kurs unserer Regierung ist m.E. schon richtig: Schritt für Schritt und beobachtend lockern.

----------


## Michi1

Ich denke an mich. Ich kann mich schützen. Ich vermeide Menschenansammlungen und weiche aus, wenn wer auf mich zukommen sollte. Ich bestehe nicht auf mein Recht wie viel. Auch halte ich es zu Hause und im Kleingarten aus, da brauche ich niemanden. Außer meiner Frau natürlich.
Bei uns müssten die Gelddruckmaschinen rund um die Uhr laufen das Geld an alle verteilt werden und dann gibt es immer noch welche die nicht zufrieden wären, damit.

----------


## Mikael

> Ist doch egal was man liest oder sieht


Und zack, mit einem Satz sämtliche Diskussionsinhalte vom Tisch gefegt, nachdem man vorher ein untaugliches Beispiel (Schweden) gebracht hat. So geht's natürlich auch. Kenne ich sonst nur von meiner Schwiegermutter.

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich denke an mich. Ich kann mich schützen. Ich vermeide Menschenansammlungen und weiche aus, wenn wer auf mich zukommen sollte. Ich bestehe nicht auf mein Recht wie viel. Auch halte ich es zu Hause und im Kleingarten aus, da brauche ich niemanden. Außer meiner Frau natürlich.
> ....


Michi, ich denke, das ist das Beste, was Du machen kannst. Mit dem Impfstoff wird es ja wohl noch dauern. Eigentlich wäre für uns am besten, die sehr jungen Menschen sind so früh wie möglich mit Corona durch und können uns dann gar nicht mehr anstecken.
Lutz

----------


## hartmuth

> Schweden ist in diesem Sinne ein ganz schlechtes Vorbild. Nein, danke.


Und passend dazu und ergänzend zu meinen Ausführungen in focusOnline zu lesen: "_Schweden wählt in Corona-Krise Sonderweg - die Wirtschaft bricht trotzdem ein_"
Schlusssatz im Artikel:



> Auch Schwedens Finanzministerin Magdalena Andersson rechnet mit einer bestenfalls vier Prozent niedrigeren Wirtschaftsleistung. Sollte die Krise andauern, könnte das BIP aber sogar um zehn Prozent sinken. Es könnte also sein, dass Schweden mehr Corona-Tote beklagen muss als nötig - und trotzdem in eine tiefe Rezession rutscht.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ist doch egal was man liest oder sieht, fast ein jeder will das wieder alles so schnell wie möglich wieder beim alten ist. Da denkt keiner an die anderen, ihnen passiert doch nichts,oder? Schau doch die Parks, die Demos und die Geschäfte an. Wer denkt da noch an Corona?


Ich auch. Die Kurve haben wir abgeflacht, was auch immer das nun gebracht hat. Jetzt will ich meine Freiheit zurück. Wir leben nicht in China, sondern in Westeuropa bzw Nordamerika.

In Montreal $1000 Strafe für Freunde treffen im Park. Die Polizei stürmt da rein mit 100 Mann und dann hagelt es Tickets. Politiker, die sowas befürworten, brauchen bei mir nicht mehr anzufragen für Wählerstimmen. Man muss bedenken, dass junge gesunde schlanke sportliche Leute ein sehr geringes Risiko einer ernsten Erkrankung haben. Das ist nicht mehr das Land, in das ich 2012 gezogen bin. Ich erwarte von jungen Leuten keine unverhältnismässigen Opfer und kann mit Covid als eines der vielen Lebensrisiken leben.

----------


## hartmuth

> Man muss bedenken, dass junge gesunde schlanke sportliche Leute ein sehr geringes Risiko einer ernsten Erkrankung haben. Das ist nicht mehr das Land, in das ich 2012 gezogen bin. Ich erwarte von jungen Leuten keine unverhältnismässigen Opfer und kann mit Covid als eines der vielen Lebensrisiken leben.


Karl, was redest du da? Glaubst du denn, der Opa und die Oma haben das Virus von Ischgl und anderen Skiorten in Deutschland eingeschleppt? Nein, es waren vorwiegend Jüngere und heute sterben die Alten zu Tausenden. Die Jungen sind die Überträger, selbst wenn sie sich nicht anstecken oder es nicht merken, wenn sie infiziert sind. Das müßte der ganze thread inzwischen doch klar gemacht haben!?

Schau doch hin in die Länder, die das Virus trotz Warnungen kleingeredet und unterschätzt haben, Trump, Bolsonaro, Boris Johnson. Sie sind von einer Lawine überrollt worden. FREE MONTREAL? Hört sich bei dir beinahe so an - Nein danke!  Wir Alten hier sind froh, dass unsere Regierung und die Gesellschaft der Ausbreitung des Virus entgegengetreten sind. Zu früh und unbedacht alles wieder aufmachen ist falsch und gefährlich - für uns Alte. Da gebe ich gerne noch ein paar Wochen einen Teil meiner Freiheiten preis.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Karl, was redest du da? Glaubst du denn, der Opa und die Oma haben das Virus von Ischgl und anderen Skiorten in Deutschland eingeschleppt? Nein, es waren vorwiegend Jüngere und heute sterben die Alten zu Tausenden. Die Jungen sind die Überträger, selbst wenn sie sich nicht anstecken oder es nicht merken, wenn sie infiziert sind. Das müßte der ganze thread inzwischen doch klar gemacht haben!?
> 
> Schau doch hin in die Länder, die das Virus trotz Warnungen kleingeredet und unterschätzt haben, Trump, Bolsonaro, Boris Johnson. Sie sind von einer Lawine überrollt worden. FREE MONTREAL? Hört sich bei dir beinahe so an - Nein danke!  Wir Alten hier sind froh, dass unsere Regierung und die Gesellschaft der Ausbreitung des Virus entgegengetreten sind. Zu früh und unbedacht alles wieder aufmachen ist falsch und gefährlich - für uns Alte. Da gebe ich gerne noch ein paar Wochen einen Teil meiner Freiheiten preis.


Von den Jüngeren erwartet man Opfer für die Älteren. Das ist in Grenzen gerechtfertigt - man muss aber einen angemessenen Ausgleich suchen. Eben im Park hielt eine Polizeistreife zwei etwa drei und fünfjährige Kinder fest. Dann karrte ein zweiter Streifenwagen Erwachsene an, offenbar die Eltern. Es folgte mindestens eine Verwarnung und vermutlich noch Tickets dazu. Da ist jegliche Verhältnismäßigkeit abhanden gekommen.

Nun gut. Wir leben immer noch in demokratisch organisierten Ländern und die Meinung jedes Einzelnen zählt. Ich unterstütze die Corona-Einschränkungen nicht mehr. Werde keine Politiker mehr wählen, die diese befürworten. Mir insbesondere auch merken, wer da momentan vorprescht, Herr Spahn. Grippewelle 2017/18 27k Tote in Deutschland, Covid-19 nur 6800. Wer sich für gefährdet hält und schützen will, kann das mit N95 oder besseren Masken, Hände desinfizieren und Selbstisolation tun. Das ist meine Meinung und ich akzeptiere die Ansichten anderer. Aber ein Konsens muss gefunden werden.

Trump, Bolsonaro, BoJo sind Lieblingsbuhmänner der MM. Nehmen wir Bolsonaro. In den MM kommt "Brazil's far-right president" eigentlich nie gut weg. Deswegen liest man wenig zu den Gründen für seine Zurückhaltung. Es gibt in Brasilien viele Reiche, aber eben auch sehr viele Arme, die unter einem Lockdown buchstäblich am Hungertuch nagen. Indien hat's versucht mit dem Erfolg, dass hungernde Tagelöhner in einer Massenflucht aus den Städten aufs Land sind. Ausserdem gibt es Favelas, in denen Drogenkartelle das Sagen haben. Was in Deutschland funktioniert, läßt sich nicht ohne weiteres auf andere Länder übertragen.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapo.../#4139bb2f67c9

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-favelas.html

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Wer sich für gefährdet hält und schützen will, kann das mit N95 oder besseren Masken, Hände desinfizieren und Selbstisolation tun.
> ...


Karl,
da ist natürlich was dran. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was man da als Gefährdeter sonst noch tun könnte.
Aber dann sollte man sich die guten Masken und weitere Hygienemittel per Verordnung kostenfrei in der Apotheke holen können. Ich spreche da jetzt nicht für mich, so knapp ist es bei mir nicht, aber es gibt doch sehr viele ältere Menschen, die sehr knapp bei Kasse sind.
Aber es muss unbedingt bald etwas dagegen gemacht werden, dass unsere Wirtschaft den Bach abgeht. Am Besten noch in Kombination mit Massnahmen gegen den Klimawandel. Deutschland könnte da als Vorbild vorangehen.
Lutz (leicht von Utopien angehaucht)

----------


## Reinhold2

> Grippewelle 2017/18 27k Tote in Deutschland, Covid-19 nur 6800.


Im Moment ja. Aber warte noch ein Weilchen, vor allem wenn die zweite Welle kommt, ausgelöst durch zu schnelle Lockerungen! Ich möchte jetzt nicht verwantwortlicher Politiker sein: lockere ich gar nicht, fahre ich die Wirtschaft Deutschlands gegen die Wand, mit Auswirkungen für die nächsten 10 Jahre. Lockere ich zu stark, bekomme ich USA-Verhältnisse. 
R.

----------


## Michi1

Karl, ganz vergleichen kann man die Zahlen nicht. Vor der Grippewelle hätte sich man ja mit einer Impfung schützen können. Ist aber jetzt mit Corona genau so, die Impfgegner machen jetzt schon mobil obwohl es noch lange dauern wird bis es eine gibt, vielleicht?

----------


## buschreiter

> Karl, ganz vergleichen kann man die Zahlen nicht. Vor der Grippewelle hätte sich man ja mit einer Impfung schützen können. Ist aber jetzt mit Corona genau so, die Impfgegner machen jetzt schon mobil obwohl es noch lange dauern wird bis es eine gibt, vielleicht?


Hätte man sich leider nicht, weil schlicht der falsche Impfstoff produziert wurde. Allerdings geht man von einer gewissen Immunität durch vorhergehende Grippeerkrankungen aus. Außerdem sind die Zahlen überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, da viele Erkrankte, die dann nicht verstorben sind, überhaupt nicht erfasst wurden. ABER...in dieser Grippewelle wurde keine Großveranstaltung abgesagt, es gab Karneval (ein Glück war Corona dieses Jahr im Karneval scheinbar noch nicht so verbreitet, reine Glückssache), es gab keine Beschränkungen, es gab kein Ischgl uswusf. Ein Vergleich der Zahlen ist hier schlicht und ergreifend nicht zulässig, schön nachzulesen hier: https://correctiv.org/faktencheck/20...ht-vergleichen

----------


## Reinhold2

Worst case scenario: es wird nie (!) ein Impfstoff gefunden werden. Siehe u.a. AIDS. Das liegt durchaus im Bereich der Möglichkeiten! Sowas bringt mich um den Schlaf!
R.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Zu Prof Bhakdi und den oeffentlich-rechtlichen Faktenfindern: schon klar. Wer von der oeffentlich-rechtlichen Mainstream-Meinung abweicht, wird schnell diskreditiert oder als unwissenschaftlich hingestellt. Obwohl doch Ard und Zdf so unabhaengig sind, dass dort jeder zu Wort kommen sollte...? Nach offiziellen Opferzahlen bzw Schaetzungen gibt es bisher deutlich weniger Covid-19 Opfer als durch die 2017/18er Grippe. Wenn es damals nicht angemessen war, die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung einfach mal so auszusetzen, muss ich Prof Bhakdi rechtgeben, dass die jetzigen Massnahmen verfassungsrechtlich zweifelhaft sind.

Nur finden die oe-rechtlichen Faktenfinder eben nur bestimmte Fakten, wie die angeblich fehlende Vergleichbarkeit. Sollte es tatsaechlich so sein, wie von Correctiv behauptet, dass bei Verstorbenen mit nachgewiesener Covid-19-Infektion automatisch Covid-19 als Todesursache angenommen wird, waehrend bei Grippe wegen der Schwierigkeiten mit Kormorbiditaeten die Toten statistisch geschaetzt wuerden, waeren die Zahl der Covid-19-Opfer eher zu hoch und Grippe so korrekt geschaetzt, wie die Statistik es eben erlaubt. Dann zu behaupten, dass wegen der vermutlich *zu hoch* geschaetzten Covid-19-Opfer ein Vergleich mit den immer noch viel hoeheren Grippeopfern nicht moeglich sei, ist so unserioes, dass sich solche Wahrheits-Institute besser mit ihrer Kritik an Wissenschaftlern zurueckhielten.

Was mich bei Covid-19 am meisten schockiert ist der leichtfertige Umgang mit unseren Grundrechten. Es wird so getan, als wuerden diese nichts zaehlen, wenn mit der Aussetzung einer realen oder imaginierten Gefahr begegnet werden kann. Als ob die Deutschen nichts aus ihren Erfahrungen mit Regierungen gelernt haetten, die sich ueber die Verfassung einfach hinwegsetzen. Aber bloss keine Rechtspopulisten waehlen, dann bricht sofort die Diktatur aus...

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Worst case scenario: es wird nie (!) ein Impfstoff gefunden werden. Siehe u.a. AIDS. Das liegt durchaus im Bereich der Möglichkeiten! Sowas bringt mich um den Schlaf!
> R.


Allerdings. Deswegen empfinde ich Ansagen der Bundesregierung, mit einer Normalisierung sei nicht vor Impfstoff zu rechnen, als eine Zumutung. Erst sollte die Kurve geflacht werden. Dadurch verlaengert sich natuerlich die Epidemie. Nun soll das wohl Dauerzustand werden und bald koennen wir auf Laender wie Brasilien neidisch sein, wo dieser Quatsch bald vorbei ist, wenn's erstmal jeder hat.

Corona ist ein Erkaeltungs- und kein Grippevirus. Deswegen kann man nicht einfach einen Grippeimpfstoff abwandeln.

----------


## ursus47

lieber KarlEmage, wenn man in deinem Profil Dein Alter sieht und der Hinweis körperlich sehr fitt, dann weiss man warum Du so ein Quatsch hier verbreitest.
Klar, da könnte man sich hinstellen und sagen was soll der Scheiss, ich bin jung gesund ich habe keine Angst vor Corona also los geht's. weiter machen, Fun bis der Arzt kommt.

Sorry aber sowas regt mich höllisch auf.
Urs

----------


## KarlEmagne

> lieber KarlEmage, wenn man in deinem Profil Dein Alter sieht und der Hinweis körperlich sehr fitt, dann weiss man warum Du so ein Quatsch hier verbreitest.
> Sorry aber sowas regt mich höllisch auf.
> Urs


Koerperliche Fitness soll aber nicht schuetzen, wenn man Bolsonaro-Kritikern glaubt, die seine Aeusserung scharf zurueckweisen, Fussballer seien weniger gefaehrdet.

Ich denke es ist mehr eine Frage persoenlicher Risikobereitschaft, Abwaegung von Risiko und verlorener Lebensqualitaet, sowie eine realistische Einschaetzung der Kosten der Freiheitsbeschraenkungen. Da kann gerne jeder anderer Meinung sein; ich akzeptiere die Deine, waehrend du mangels Gegenargumenten ad hominem zielst.

----------


## ursus47

Also ich bereue es zu tiefst, dass ich damals den Thread angelegt habe "Pandemie hat uns grade noch gefehlt" Das Tema hat dieses Forum total negativ verändert. Ich denke es wird total politisiert. Da man die Schlagzeilen in der Presse leider nicht at hoc kommentieren kann, versuchen es manche hier. Für solche Streitgespräche sollte man seinen Gesprächspartner etwas besser kennen, damit man wenigstens erahnen könnte woher seine Meinungen beeinflusst wird oder wurde.
Gruss Urs

----------


## KarlEmagne

Die politischen Meinungen divergieren naturgemäss. Fuer dieses Forum ist neben der Frage einer erhöhten Ansteckungsgefahr bzw Mortalitätsrisikos bei Krebs noch relevant, in wieweit mit eingeschränkten Behandlungsoptionen zu rechnen ist. Wo wir mitten in der Diskussion der Nebenwirkungen der Corona-Massnahmen sind. In mindestens einem anderen Thread war ein Patient von der Zurückstellung betroffen. Bei maximalen und zeitlich unbegrenzten Massnahmen zur Begrenzung der Corona-Infektionen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Gesundheitssystem vom wirtschaftlichen Schaden unberührt bliebe. Aber ich klink mich dann hier besser wieder aus.

----------


## Mikael

> Wer von der oeffentlich-rechtlichen Mainstream-Meinung abweicht, wird schnell diskreditiert oder als unwissenschaftlich hingestellt.


Wenn ich schon "Mainstream-Meinung" lese, richten sich meine Nackenhaare auf. Das Wort wird gern von Leuten benutzt, die wirre Sachen von sich geben.

Was den Umgang mit den Grundrechten angeht: Wir hatten keinen Lockdown. Das war ein Kindergeburtstag im Vergleich zu dem, was in Italien oder Spanien los war.

Und zum Schluss natürlich dieser unsägliche Grippevergleich, da passt dann alles zusammen. Auch das Sympathisieren mit Verschwörungstheoretiker Bakhdi. Was los ist wenn man alles laufen lässt und das Virus unterschätzt, kann man gerade sehr schöm im UK, in den USA, in Russland und in Brasilien sehen. Aber ist ja nur ne Grippe...

----------


## lutzi007

> Worst case scenario: es wird nie (!) ein Impfstoff gefunden werden. Siehe u.a. AIDS. Das liegt durchaus im Bereich der Möglichkeiten! Sowas bringt mich um den Schlaf!
> R.


Reinhold,
Das geht mir auch durch den Kopf. Grauslich!
Nicht, dass es dann noch neue Ausweise gibt, die Corona-Immunität dokumentieren. Und wenn ich dann nicht Immun bin, darf ich dies nicht und das nicht und das Leben wird noch trauriger.

@Urs
Bleib ruhig! Lass unsere Kollegen ruhig ein bisschen streiten. Je jünger und fitter, da ist man(n) auch streitlustiger. Ich als quasi testosteronloser Kandidat gehe dann lieber aus der Schusslinie und denke: "Ja, so .... Mmh... ich weiß auch nicht... Soll ich mich jetzt aufregen... nee..."

LG Lutz

----------


## martcu

eines muss man aber feststellen, jeden Tag gibt es neue Nachrichten, die sich zT widersprechen. Impfstoff bald oder mehrere Jahre, Medikament bald oder dauert noch sehr lange, Risiko Alter oder doch eher Übergewicht, usw. usw. Mich verwirrt dies alles inzwischen komplett und ich weiß nicht mehr wem ich was glauben soll. In jedem Fall bin ich sehr froh, dass uns die Bilder aus Italien, USA erspart geblieben sind. 
Von daher denke ich, dass in Deutschland vieles richtig gemacht wurde und wir auch sehr gute Kliniken haben. In der Klinik meiner Heimstadt sind aktuell noch 10 Patienten stationär und ca. 40 konnten inzwischen entlassen werden.

----------


## buschreiter

> Reinhold,
> Das geht mir auch durch den Kopf. Grauslich!
> Nicht, dass es dann noch neue Ausweise gibt, die Corona-Immunität dokumentieren. Und wenn ich dann nicht Immun bin, darf ich dies nicht und das nicht und das Leben wird noch trauriger.
> 
> @Urs
> Bleib ruhig! Lass unsere Kollegen ruhig ein bisschen streiten. Je jünger und fitter, da ist man(n) auch streitlustiger. Ich als quasi testosteronloser Kandidat gehe dann lieber aus der Schusslinie und denke: "Ja, so .... Mmh... ich weiß auch nicht... Soll ich mich jetzt aufregen... nee..."
> 
> LG Lutz


Das kann ich gut verstehen...auch wenn ich „erst“ 48 bin und sicherlich den Zenith der Gelassenheit noch nicht erreicht habe  :Blinzeln:  Mir ist es auch völlig wurscht, ob nun die Grippe oder das neue Virus gefährlicher ist/war. Ich schätze die Besonnenheit in Deutschland im Umgang mit dem Problem. Uns ist eine Ausgangssperre erspart geblieben, wir konnten uns, zwar etwas eingeschränkt, an der frischen Luft bewegen und alles einkaufen, was wir benötigten. Nun wird die Gefahr als nicht mehr so hoch eingeschätzt, und man unterhält sich über Lockerungen. Da werden immer unterschiedliche Interessen aufeinanderstoßen und diskutiert werden müssen. Das ist eine originäre Aufgabe der Politik und wird auch hierzulande angegangen. 
Leider neigt der deutsche Bürger sehr dazu, auch gute Sachen im Nachhinein schlecht zu reden. Schade, aber damit komme ich klar. Morgen geht’s zum Urologen zwecks Blutabnahme...ohne, dass ich Bedenken hätte in Richtung Ansteckungsgefahr. Ich habe vorher nachgefragt, welche Maßnahmen getroffen wurden, ich sehe kein gesteigertes Risiko...Informationen einholen und den gesunden Mensvhenverstand einschalten ist in Krisensituationen erste Bürgerpflicht!

Viele Grüße

Achim

p.s.: Soeben habe ich den nicht mehr gültigen Schwerbehindertenausweis mit Genuss zerschnibbelt und „in die Tonne gekloppt“.

----------


## hartmuth

Mein Sohn hat mir eben den Link geschickt. Interessanter Artikel, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob den nicht schon Lothar eingestellt hat.
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/m...c368ae6ea1e2bd
Ein Auszug daraus:



> Tatsächlich erleben viele der schwer an Covid-19 erkrankten Patienten einen sogenannten Zytokinsturm, bei dem ihr Immunsystem mit Botenstoffen regelrecht überschüttet wird und angesichts dieser Wucht in die Knie geht.

----------


## martcu

@Achim, ich muss morgen auch zum Urologen wegen PSA, große Lust habe ich jetzt keine, fragt aber niemand. Ich habe nun auch 50% für 5 Jahre, der Bescheid lautet auf "Heilungsbewährung" -> d.h. von Amts wegen bist du nun als geheilt eingestuft worden?

----------


## buschreiter

> Mein Sohn hat mir eben den Link geschickt. Interessanter Artikel, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob den nicht schon Lothar eingestellt hat.
> https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/m...c368ae6ea1e2bd
> Ein Auszug daraus:


Das war bei der spanischen Grippe bereits der Fall. Allerdings war damals die Sterberate gerade bei jungen Menschen mit vermutlich gutem Immunsystem extrem hoch. Dies ist bei Covid19 augenscheinlich nicht so.




> @Achim, ich muss morgen auch zum Urologen wegen PSA, große Lust habe ich jetzt keine, fragt aber niemand. Ich habe nun auch 50% für 5 Jahre, der Bescheid lautet auf "Heilungsbewährung" -> d.h. von Amts wegen bist du nun als geheilt eingestuft worden?



Genau...7 Jahre nach OP und 5 nach Bestrahlung. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe...

----------


## Lothar M

Warum Remdesivir noch nichts bringt; hier ein Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“:

https://scilogs.spektrum.de/fischblo...407.1578336303

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Das war bei der spanischen Grippe bereits der Fall. Allerdings war damals die Sterberate gerade bei jungen Menschen mit vermutlich gutem Immunsystem extrem hoch. Dies ist bei Covid19 augenscheinlich nicht so.


Die Haeufung der Covid Todesfaelle bei den Aeltesten beruht eventuell auf einem Selection Bias. Als Beispiel fuer einen Selection Bias eine (fiktive) Studie zur Effizienz von stationaeren Krankenhausbehandlungen. Waeren frisch aus dem Krankenhaus Entlassene kraenker als die Bevoelkerung allgemein, koennte man folgern, dass stationaere Behandlungen mehr schaden als nutzen. Da aber (hoffentlich) zur stationaeren Behandlung zumeist Kranke ausgewaehlt werden, waere eine solche Schlussfolgerung Unsinn und Folge eines Selection Bias. 

Nun sterben bei gut 80 Jahren Lebenserwartung vorwiegend rund 80-jaehrige. Nimmt man bei Nachweis einer SARS-Cov-2-Infektion als Todesursache Covid an, haette man bei altersunabhaengiger Covid-Mortalitaet und Infektionsrate automatisch eine Haeufung von Todesfaellen bei Aelteren, einfach weil besonders viele von diesen sterben. Oder wenn 20 bis 30-jaehrige besonders haeufig infiziert sind, kann deren hohe Sterblichkeit durch die Spanische Grippe ebenfalls teilweise einem Selection Bias geschuldet gewesen sein.

Wenn mangels ausreichender Verfuegbarkeit von Testkits vorwiegend Tote auf SARS-CoV-2 getestet werden, waeren infolge dieses Selection Bias Schaetzwerte der Mortalitaet deutlich zu hoch. Deswegen sind Tests auf Antikoerper so wichtig, damit man ein besseres Bild der Infektionsrate und auch der wirklichen Gefaehrlichkeit einer SARS-CoV-2 Infektion bekommt.

Interessant finde ich die Aussage aus dem ZDF-Faktencheck zu Bhakdi, die Bundesregierung rechne mit SARS-CoV-2 Infektionen bei 60 bis 70% der Deutschen. Dann koennte man sich die Suche nach einem Impfstoff doch fast sparen? 
https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panor...hakdi-100.html

----------


## Mikael

> Interessant finde ich die Aussage aus dem ZDF-Faktencheck zu Bhakdi, die Bundesregierung rechne mit SARS-CoV-2 Infektionen bei 60 bis 70% der Deutschen.


Du beziehst Dich auf einen Artikel vom 23. März! Das ist graue Vorzeit in Sache Covid-19. Diese 60 - 70%-Kalkulation wurde von Drosten, Streeck und dem RKI inzwischen mehrfach kassiert, da sie rein rechnerisch bei 0,2% Infektionsquote und Zuwachsrate von unter 1 % schon gar nicht mehr funktionieren kann.

Und nein, das macht den Zahlenunsinn von Bakhdi nicht richtiger.

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Mikael

Danke Mikael für die Klarstellung! Mir schwirrten immer noch diese 70 - 80% im Kopf rum. Jetzt wird diese komische Zahl von 1,3 Millionen von nicht erkannten Infektionen durchs Dorf getrieben. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Lothar M

Die Studie war örtlich sehr begrenzt (Gangelt) und mit 919 Probanden (aus 405 Haushalten) eher klein. 
Die statistische Herleitung auf bundesweit 1,8 Mio. Infizierte ist fraglich.

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...d-dunkelziffer

https://www.ukbonn.de/C12582D3002FD2...infection2.pdf

Im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung (83 Mio.) würde die Durchseuchung (was für ein böses Wort) nur rd. 2% betragen.
Also hätten sich 98% der Bevölkerung (Gott sei Dank) noch nicht angesteckt.

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein sehr interessanter Artikel aus Spektrum der Wissenschaften wie umfassend Corona den Körper befällt und tötet:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/wie-cov...toetet/1729710

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Beitrag (Text und Video) der Deutschen Welle zum Stand der Forschung hinsichtlich eines Coronaimpfstoffes:

https://www.dw.com/de/welche-corona-...-es/a-53328237

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

> Hier ein sehr interessanter Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“ wie umfassend Corona den Körper befällt und tötet:
> 
> https://www.spektrum.de/news/wie-cov...toetet/1729710
> 
> Lothar


Sehr interessant, aber auch sehr gruselig.
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Du beziehst Dich auf einen Artikel vom 23. März! Das ist graue Vorzeit in Sache Covid-19. Diese 60 - 70%-Kalkulation wurde von Drosten, Streeck und dem RKI inzwischen mehrfach kassiert, da sie rein rechnerisch bei 0,2% Infektionsquote und Zuwachsrate von unter 1 % schon gar nicht mehr funktionieren kann.
> 
> Und nein, das macht den Zahlenunsinn von Bakhdi nicht richtiger.


Danke Mikael, das Datum vom 23.03. hatte ich übersehen und mich schon gewundert um die 70%, denn dann bräuchte man nicht mehr auf Impfungen zu warten.

Es ist eine Frage, ob Bakhdis Vortrag auf Zahlenunsinn basiert, eine zweite, ob man ihn deshalb, wie vom ZDF getan, als "unwissenschaftlichen Wirrkopf" hinstellt, statt sachlich zu bleiben und eine dritte, wie hoch die Infektionsquote tatsächlich liegt.

Denn verlässliche Zahlen fehlen. Vorzugsweise Menschen mit Symptomen auf SARS-CoV-2 Infektion zu testen - und zwar zumeist so schweren Symptomen, dass sie damit zum Arzt gegangen sind - um festzustellen, dass 20% der aus dieser Stichprobe positiv Getesteten schwer krank sind oder werden, ist keine geeignete statistische Methode, um Aussagen für die Bevölkerung insgesamt zu treffen. Da wurde geprüft, ob Kranke krank sind. Was das für ein Unsinn ist, sieht man schon an der Schwankungsbreite offizieller Schätzungen. Infektionsquoten von 0.2% und 70% sind ja mal ein Unterschied.

Wir brauchen eine Stichprobe auf Antikörper durch alle Regionen und Altersklassen. Dann hätte man einigermassen verlässliche Zahlen zur Infektionsquote und wirklichen Gefährlichkeit von SARS-CoV-2, auf deren Grundlage man planen kann. Momentan fischen wir glaube ich noch im Trüben.

----------


## obelix

Bakhdi hat auch in der Vergangenheit nachweislich mit falschen Daten gespielt. Ob bewusst oder unbewusst? Nicht nur das ZDF bezeichnet ihn als „Wirrkopf“. Und jetzt bitte nicht mit „allen staatlich gesteuerten Medien“ oder so ähnlich kommen.

Dass bezogen auf Corona weiterhin Daten fehlen oder nur geschätzt werden können, ist leider so.

----------


## Mikael

> Bakhdi hat auch in der Vergangenheit nachweislich mit falschen Daten gespielt.


Ja, hat er. Und sich von fragwürdigen Herren aus dem Team Aluhut interviewen und feiern lassen. Aus welchem Spektrum die kamen, kann jeder selbst googeln. Aus dem Kreis der ernstzunehmenden Virologen ist er jedenfalls raus. Nachhaltiger kann man sich gar nicht selbst diskreditieren. Gleiche Kategorie wie Köhnlein.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Uns geht's mit Covid wie PK-Neulingen, die mit einem erhöhten PSA nach  Antworten suchen. Der Messwert hat eine gewisse Aussagekraft, ist aber  kein eindeutiger Befund. Etwa wie die momentan verfügbaren Zahlen zu  Corona. Expertenmeinungen, kreditiert wie diskreditiert, divergieren und  der mündige Patient hört nicht einfach auf den alleranerkanntesten  Mediziner, sondern informiert sich zum Sachverhalt, wägt Meinungen ab  und trifft eine Entscheidung unter Einbeziehung der persönlichen  Präferenzen. Der Lockdown, den es in einigen Ländern gab, ist wie eine  radikale Prostatektomie, die das Sterberisiko senkt, aber Einbussen der  Lebensqualität nach sich zieht, die für den einen akzeptabel sind und  für den anderen nicht. Insbesondere entschliesst man sich nicht  ausschliesslich aufgrund eines erhöhten PSAs zur RP. Manch einem mag  auch eine Bestrahlung genügen oder eine HIFU, selbst wenn  Prostata-Experten abraten. Bei PK gibt's keine einfachen Antworten und  bei Covid ist das wohl genauso.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Keine schlechte Analogie, KarlEmagne :Blinzeln: 
~~~
Wenn Karl, der Lauterbach heute bei Lanz (5.5.20) andeutet, daß das Corona-Geschehen noch ein Jahr oder länger dauern könnte, 
so ist das für mich dermaßen beFREMDlich, daß mir einfach nur noch die Worte fehlen, so wie am Anfang der Sendung bei Tim, dem Mälzer..
~~~
Gruss vom Corona-Leuchtturm (auf gut englisch: "All Along the Watchtower"
dillinger
ps. meinen nächsten PSA-Termin schiebe ich mal ins nächste Jahr;((

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang,

unter dem 6.5.2020 steht bei myprostate Bericht. Aber es erscheint kein Bericht. Letzter PSA-Wert  01.12.19  -  0.52 ng/ml
 Bis ins nächste Jahr würde ich aber nicht warten, um einen neuen Wert zu bekommen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein verständlicher und dennoch ausführlicher Zeitartikel über Remdesivir:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...-usa-zulassung

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Danke Lothar,
Remesivir scheint ja noch seinen passenden Anwendungsfall zu suchen. Naja, besser, als wenn man gar nichts hat.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaube das man da einfach Geduld haben sollte und nicht gleich wieder alles auf einmal machen will. Bis jetzt sind wir auf dem richtigen Weg.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Ein Patient, der im Hauptberuf Statistiker bei einer Versicherung ist, meinte gestern zusammenfassend: 
"Corona führt zu Influenza ähnlichen Symptomen. Eine Mehrzahl der positiv Getesteten bleibt ohne Symptome. Eine Mehrzahl der Erkranken hat eine normale Influenza. Die Mehrzahl der Erkrankten, die ins Krankenhaus müssen, werden wieder vollständig gesund. Die Mehrzahl der Menschen, die an Covid-19 sterben, hatten sehr schwere Vorerkrankungen und waren durchschnittlich über 80 Jahre alt."

Jeder kann jetzt dafür Zahlen einsetzen und daraus Schlüsse ziehen. Dabei ist rein wissenschaftlich aber jeder Parameter vorher exakt zu definieren. Aber der Statistiker stellt nur die Frage, ob es nicht sinnvollere Maßnahmen gäbe, als weltweit Menschen an den Folgen des Shutdowns leiden zu lassen. Und er hofft, dass die Opfer, die direkt an Covid-19 sterben und die Opfer, die an den Folgen des Shutdowns sterben, gezählt und eines Tages veröffentlicht werden. 

Richtig hilfreich waren diese Bemerkungen nun auch nicht, oder?

----------


## KarlEmagne

Die Bandbreite der Massnahmen und Verhaltensweisen ist in Montreal echt erheiternd.

Krankenhäuser haben an der Pforte resident evil gestylte Covid-19-Wachen, die trotz Beteuerung bester Laune und Gesundheit einen Fragenkatalog abarbeiten. Zutritt erhalten nur Gesunde, die in den letzten 14 Tagen nicht gehustet, geschnupft haben, Fieber hatten, Kopfschmerzen oder sonst ein Zipperlein. Was mit Kranken geschieht, habe ich lieber nicht gefragt. Nach Einlass dann Verweigerung der Dienstleistung, weil zum Beispiel Blutentnahmelaufzettel des Gesundheitssystems in Einrichtungen des Gesundheitssystems die Gültigkeit verloren hätten. Die Suche nach Blutentnahmelaufzettel anerkennenden Krankenhäusern eine Odyssee. Knapp unter zwei Meter breite Fussgängerbrücken gesperrt mit Hilfs-Sheriff als Wache, breite Brücken daneben ebenfalls mit Hilfs-Sheriff, man weiss ja nie, wohingegen asselige Unterführungen mit einem Meter breiten Fusswegen offen bleiben. Am Blutentnahmeschalter "prélève" des Laufzettel anerkennenden Krankenhauses eine Patientenmeute, aber zwei Drittel der Stühle wegen Covid-19 gesperrt.

Im Strassenbild wie auch im Krankenhaus eine vollkommen unbekümmerte Minderheit. Pfleger und Ärzte, als sei nichts geschehen, Kantinenpersonal und manche Patienten, wie ich, ohne Mundschutz. Andere vollkommen verängstigt, mit zumeist wirkungsarmen Mundschützen, springen einem regelrecht aus dem Weg.

Man freut sich über jedes Bisschen Normalität. Raucher mit Kippe im Mund und heruntergezogenem Mundschutz blasen einem wie immer den Rauch ins Gesicht. Drogendealer in Hauseingängen gibt's auch noch, bieten Gras an, obwohl man's legal in den immer noch offenen Cannabisstellen kaufen kann. Schnaps kriegt man ebenfalls, ist essentiell.

----------


## ursus47

wie willst du die zählen, die am Shudown gestorben sind. Es sterben jährlich viele Millionen an Hunger und verschiedenen Krankheiten wie willst Du dann feststellen ob da der Shutdown mitgespielt hat.
Es wird wieder so sein wie immer: jeder macht sich seine eigene Statistik...
Urs

----------


## uwes2403

> E
> Richtig hilfreich waren diese Bemerkungen nun auch nicht, oder?


Nein, aber so ist das halt mit der Statistik.....u.U. sehr unangenehm  wenn der persönliche Einzelfall sich nicht an statistische Mittelwerte  hält....

----------


## KarlEmagne

> wie willst du die zählen, die am Shudown gestorben sind. Es sterben jährlich viele Millionen an Hunger und verschiedenen Krankheiten wie willst Du dann feststellen ob da der Shutdown mitgespielt hat.
> Es wird wieder so sein wie immer: jeder macht sich seine eigene Statistik...
> Urs


Das ist doch genauso einfach wie bei Covid. Wir zählen alle Toten aus Shutdown-Gebieten, bei denen kein SARS-CoV-2 nachweisbar ist, als Shutdown-Opfer. Dann ist es wenigstens ein fairer Vergleich.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Karl,

wie würdest Du denn dann damit: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ umgehen?

Harald

----------


## ursus47

> Das ist doch genauso einfach wie bei Covid. Wir zählen alle Toten aus Shutdown-Gebieten, bei denen kein SARS-CoV-2 nachweisbar ist, als Shutdown-Opfer. Dann ist es wenigstens ein fairer Vergleich.


Wie willst Du denn zum Vergleich diejenigen reinrechnen die durch den Shutdown nicht gestorben sind.
Sorry aber das ist echt Unsinn was Du da überlegst.
Urs

----------


## tritus59

Interessant scheint mir auch der Ansatz der Beobachtung der Übersterblichkeit in der fraglichen Periode (20.Feb. - 31.März).
Da habe ich grad einen Artikel gestern gelesen über Übersterblichkeitsvergleiche in Italien.

Zusammengefasst: 
Bergamo in der am meisten betroffenen Region: 568% mehr Todesfälle
Rom kaum betroffen: 9% weniger Todesfälle, wegen weniger Verkehrs- und Arbeitsunfälle (während Lockdown).

Jeder kann daraus natürlich wieder seine eigene Schlüsse ziehen. Ich denke aber, dass zumindest ein sanfter Lockdown (es muss ja wirklich nicht grad in einem Hausarrest der ganzen Bevölkerung über mehrere Wochen ausarten) unbedingt nötig war, um eine weit grössere Katastrophe zu verhindern.
D und CH haben das m.M. bisher gut gemacht.

Heinrich

----------


## martcu

ich habe lange überlegt warum die Sterberaten in den Ländern so unterschiedlich ist, obwohl das Virus überall das Gleiche ist. Eine der offiziellen Begründungen in D ist immer, wir haben früh und viel getestet. Das Testen alleine nützt eigentlich gar nichts, denn wenn einer schwer erkrankt und verstirbt, dann hat das Wissen um ein positives Ergebnis für ihn keinen Vorteil. Die positiven Tests haben aber den Vorteil, dass man schnell eine Isolation anordnen und eine weiter Verbreitung verhindert kann und darin  liegen die Vorteile der Tests. Damit konnte schon relativ schnell der Ausbreitung entgegen gewirkt werden. In manchen Regionen von Italien oder New York, konnte sich das Virus so relativ unbemerkt und lange ausbreiten und hat Hotspots erzeugt. Es gibt weiterhin die Vermutung, dass der Krankheitsverlauf auch davon abhängen kann, wie oft man Viren abbekommt, wie hoch die Virenlast ist. Wenn man unbemerkt dauernd Viren abbekommt, dann kann es sein, dass der Verlauf schwerer wird. Auch das konnte man mit viel Testen verhindern. In den Hotspots sind nun relativ viele Patienten zeitgleich auf eine begrenztes und nicht so gut organisiertes Gesundheitswesen getroffen. Die Folgen der Überforderung hat man sehen können. Viele sind im schlechten Zustand gekommen, wurden intubiert und sind dann gestorben. Zu Beginn der Krise war wohl auch eine schnelle Intubation das Mittel Wahl. Auch da hat D Glück weil man im Ausland sehen konnte, dass ein Intubation nicht immer sein muss. Was man auch sehen kann und konnte ist, dass schwer Erkrankte aus dem Elsass/Italien inzwischen wieder aus deutschen Krankenhäusern entlassen wurden, auch ältere Menschen. Das spricht dafür, dass wir eine gute medizinischen Versorgung haben. Es ist m.E. daher nicht möglich eine Letalitätsrate für die Erkrankung festzulegen, weil auch die Rahmenbedingungen darüber entscheiden. Als Prof Streeck die Ergebnisse seiner Studie vorgestellt hat, war ich wirklich verwundert und habe mich gefragt, warum dann so schlimmer Bilder aus Italien und New York. Ich denke es sind die Rahmenbedingungen die den Unterschied machen.

----------


## buschreiter

Einer der mit Sicherheit vielen Faktoren (hohes Durchschnittsalter der Einwohner, ganze Familie unter einem Dach, Gesundheitswesen uswusf) ist mWn auch, dass in Italien post mortem getestet wird. So finden sich auch Menschen in der Statistik wieder, die mit/an Corona daheim oder in Pflegeheimen verstorben sind, ohne dass eine Diagnose gestellt werden konnte. Nichtsdestotrotz...Statistiken genieße ich mit Vorsicht, seitdem ich mich im zarten Alter von 41 Jahren wegen PCa unters Messer legen durfte  :Blinzeln:

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Moin Karl,
> 
> wie würdest Du denn dann damit: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ umgehen?
> 
> Harald


Traurig, welcher Qualität die offiziellen Zahlen sind. Prozentrechnung und etwas gesunder Menschenverstand genügen, das zu sehen.

3,756,265 Fälle 259,436 Tote. "2,238,461 Currently Infected Patients 2,189,385 (98%) in Mild Condition 49,076 (2%) Serious or Critical"

Die Zahl der aktiven Fälle beträgt 2,238,461 / 3,756,265 = 0.59592733 = 59.6% und 3,756,265 - 2,238,461 = 1,517,804 Fälle sind abgeschlossen, 40.1%.

Aktive Fälle leben (noch). Also fallen die Toten unter die abgeschlossenen Fälle, was bedeutet, dass 259,436 / 1,517,804 = 17.1% der abgeschlossenen Fälle starben. Todesrate insgesamt 259,436 / 3,756,265 = 6.9%. Die schwer Kranken unter den aktiven Fällen machen aber nur 49,076 / 2,238,461 = 2.2% aus.

Wie können nur 2.2% der aktiven Fälle ernsthaft krank sein, aber 6.9% insgesamt und 17.1% der abgeschlossenen Fälle sterben? Das kann eigentlich nur gehen, wenn a) die Phase ernsthafter Krankheit kurz ist oder b) die überwiegende Mehrheit der Toten nie als ernsthaft krank erfasst war. Nun sammeln sich die abgeschlossenen Fälle schon über Wochen und wenn nach Hypothese a) schwer Covid Kranke entweder schnell gesunden oder schnell sterben, würde man erwarten, dass Todesrate sich auf einen Wert nahe 17% einpendelt, also viele der jetzt aktiv Infizierten noch ernsthaft krank werden.

Selbst die WHO schätzt aber die Mortalität von SARS-CoV-2 auf nur 3.4%, viel weniger als die 17.1% oder selbst die 6.9% insgesamt. In der offiziellen Statistik sind viel mehr Tote als Schwerkranke vermerkt, weil Hypothese b) zutrifft. Unter den abgeschlossenen Fällen gibt es eine beträchtliche Anzahl tot Aufgefundener, bei denen Covid-19 als Todesursache angenommen wurde. Auf dieser Basis sind keine seriösen Aussagen zur Mortalität von SARS-CoV-2 möglich.

@ursus47 ja, mein Ansatz zur Zählung der Shutdown-Opfer ist etwa so fundiert wie die offiziellen Covid-Zahlen. Letztere sind das Problem.

@tritus59 die Übersterblichkeit von knapp 600% über gut einen Monat ist aufs Jahr verteilt etwa 60%. Angenommen 1.2% normale jährliche Sterblichkeit, wären zwischen Februar und März rund 0.7% der Bevölkerung Bergamos gestorben. Einige an indirekten Folgen der Epidemie. Nicht 3.4, 6.9 oder gar 17%.

----------


## hartmuth

Karl, du versuchst hier nicht zum ersten Mal Desinformationen zu verbreiten. CIVID-19 bezeichnest du als Erkältungskrankheit, du hältst öffentliche Infizierten- und Todeszahlen für unglaubwürdig, redest von „Mainstream-Medien“, hast Verständnis für Bolsonaros „Zurückhaltung“ (deine Wortwahl) und, und…
Deine obigen Rechenspiele sind haarsträubend und nichts als der Versuch, authorisierte Daten ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Du glaubst wahrscheinlich tatsächlich was du hier von dir gibst. 
Schon das hier weiter vorne von dir dürfte blanke Desinformation gewesen sein:



> „Eben im Park hielt eine Polizeistreife zwei etwa drei und fünfjährige Kinder fest. Dann karrte ein zweiter Streifenwagen Erwachsene an, offenbar die Eltern. Es folgte mindestens eine Verwarnung und vermutlich noch Tickets dazu. Da ist jegliche Verhältnismäßigkeit abhanden gekommen.“


Dabei nicht zu sehen, dass es sich eher um ausgebüchste bzw. vermisste Kleinkinder handelt, die endlich ihren Eltern übergeben werden konnten, da bedarf es doch einiges an Verschwörungsgedanken. Missachtung von Coronaregeln und Eltern abgezockt?

Martcu, hat ganz gut wesentlichen Aspekte zusammengetragen, warum es in den Ländern unterschiedliche Sterberaten gibt. Ich würde zu den Rahmenbedingungen, die die Sterberaten hochtreiben können, noch die Gesinnung zählen, die zu einer Leugnung der Gefahr in der Bevölkerung oder – noch schlimmer – in der politischen Führung führen kann. Ich rede von Gesinnung, weil ich die Leugnung oder Geringschätzung der Epidemie nicht für eine Meinung unter vielen halte, sondern Ausdruck einer unseligen Einstellung, einer Geisteshaltung, die nicht zufällig häufig im ziemlich weit rechten politischen Spektrum zu finden ist. Man kann das belegen.

----------


## lutzi007

> Hier ein sehr interessanter Artikel aus Spektrum der Wissenschaften wie umfassend Corona den Körper befällt und tötet:
> 
> https://www.spektrum.de/news/wie-cov...toetet/1729710
> 
> Lothar


Wenn man sich diesen Artikel genau durchliest, dann möchte ich jedenfalls nicht an Covid19 erkranken.
Ich finde inzwischen, obwohl ich erst alle Maßnahmen für übertrieben hielt, alles gut und richtig, was in unserem Lande gegen die Ausbreitung des Virus unternommen worden ist. Außerdem scheint unser Gesundheitswesen im internationalen Vergleich doch sehr leistungsfähig zu sein. Auch den deutschen Förderalismus, den ich sonst immer bescheuert fand, finde ich jetzt in seiner Flexibilität ziemlich gut.
Was ich mir als weitere Lockerung sehnlichst wünsche: Ich möchte gerne wieder im Freibad meine Bahnen ziehen können.
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hartmut, das ist echt ne Breitseite. Grippe und Erkaeltungsviren sind verschieden. Einige Erkaeltungsviren sind Coronaviren und Covid-19 ist erkaeltungsaehnlich. Leicht zu googeln.

Zu Bolsonaro hatte ich zwei Artikel verlinkt. Was sagst du zu denen?

Du hast die Polizeistreife nicht gesehen. Da hat mindestens eine Schulung gefehlt. Jedenfalls hagelte es im Park Tickets und einen solchen Umgang mit Kindern, aber auch den vielen jungen Leuten, die es getroffen hat, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich war geschockt und traue mich selbst kaum noch in den Park.

Meinst du nicht, dass die offiziellen Zahlen, erhoben nach WHO-Leitlinien, geeignet sind, Angst schueren? Aufklaerung ist ja gut, Schutz gefaehrdeter Gruppen auch. Aber die fett gedruckten 259,436 Toten aus einer Gesamtmenge von 3,756,265 Infizierten von worldometers.info sind Panikmache, Bill Gates bing.com/covid nicht viel besser. Nirgends gab es 7% Tote. In Bergamo, der allerschlimmsten Region in Europa, starb weniger als 1% der Bevoelkerung. Was dort geschah, wird sich nicht wiederholen, weil wir nun um das Virus und seine Gefaehrlichkeit wissen. Zahlen, die kein realistisches Bild der Gefaehrdung vermitteln und in sich unschluessig sind, muss man kritisieren. Dass dies offenbar nicht ausreichend geschieht, solltest du mir nicht vorwerfen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Wenn man sich diesen Artikel genau durchliest, dann möchte ich jedenfalls nicht an Covid19 erkranken.
> Ich finde inzwischen, obwohl ich erst alle Maßnahmen für übertrieben hielt, alles gut und richtig, was in unserem Lande gegen die Ausbreitung des Virus unternommen worden ist. Außerdem scheint unser Gesundheitswesen im internationalen Vergleich doch sehr leistungsfähig zu sein. Auch den deutschen Förderalismus, den ich sonst immer bescheuert fand, finde ich jetzt in seiner Flexibilität ziemlich gut.
> Was ich mir als weitere Lockerung sehnlichst wünsche: Ich möchte gerne wieder im Freibad meine Bahnen ziehen können.
> Lutz


Ich moechte gar keine Krankheit kriegen, an der ich sterbe  :Blinzeln:  die sind alle Mist!

Die Massnahmen fuer 6 Wochen waren in Ordnung, sehe ich genauso. Bloss als Dauerzustand wuensche ich mir das nicht.

Ich will einfach nur mal wieder Wandern gehen duerfen. Da gibt's dann auch Badeseen.

----------


## hartmuth

> Traurig, welcher Qualität die offiziellen Zahlen sind. Prozentrechnung und etwas gesunder Menschenverstand genügen, das zu sehen.
> (...)
> @tritus59 die Übersterblichkeit von knapp 600% über gut einen Monat ist aufs Jahr verteilt etwa 60%. Angenommen 1.2% normale jährliche Sterblichkeit, wären zwischen Februar und März rund 0.7% der Bevölkerung Bergamos gestorben. Einige an indirekten Folgen der Epidemie. Nicht 3.4, 6.9 oder gar 17%.


 Und weiter:



> Meinst du nicht, dass die offiziellen Zahlen, erhoben nach WHO-Leitlinien, geeignet sind, Angst schueren? Aufklaerung ist ja gut, Schutz gefaehrdeter Gruppen auch. Aber die fett gedruckten 259,436 Toten aus einer Gesamtmenge von 3,756,265 Infizierten von worldometers.info sind Panikmache, Bill Gates bing.com/covid nicht viel besser. Nirgends gab es 7% Tote. In Bergamo, der allerschlimmsten Region in Europa, starb weniger als 1% der Bevoelkerung.


In Bergamo 0,7% nach deiner Rechnung! Und wenn man die ereignisbezogen gezählten Toten nicht nur wie du auf 1 Jahr, sondern auf 10 Jahre streckt, sind es nur noch 0,07%. Nach deiner Methode könnte man auch trickreich errechnen, dass es in Tschernobyl nur ein paar wenige Tote gegeben hat. Die festgestellte Übersterblichkeit von 568% in Bergamo kann nur für den festgestellten Zeitraum gelten, um das Ausmaß beurteilen zu können. Den Zeitraum nun willkürlich verlängern ist ein Taschenspielertrick mit dem Ziel, eine Harmlosigkeit des Virus behaupten zu können.
Du bist durchschaut. Will mich mit dir nicht mehr auseinandersetzen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ein Ausbruch wie in Bergamo kann sich gar nicht ueber ein ganzes Jahr hinziehen, weil nie mehr als 100% infiziert werden. Wir hatten in Deutschland maximal R=2.5 bei 4 Tagen Reproduktionsintervall geschaetzt vom RKI. In Bergamo wurde ueber 40 Tage ermittelt. Das sind 10 Reproduktionsintervalle, in denen die Zahl der Infizierten um einen Faktor R^10 steigt, das sind 2.5^10=9537. Bergamo hat 120k Einwohner. Da haetten bei ungehinderter Ausbreitung der Krankheit 13 Infizierte zu Beginn der 40 Tage gereicht, um die ganze Stadt anzustecken. 100% sind akademisch, aber ab 70% Durchseuchung mit Immunisierung verduennisiert sich ein Keim von ganz allein, es sei denn, er mutiert. Selbst das Mutationsrisiko ist kleiner, wenn sich alle schnell anstecken - weil weniger Reproduktionsintervalle, bis die Sache ausgestanden ist.

Aber trau niemandem mit Statistik-Kurs. Alles eine Taschenspieler-Mafia.

Sobald man wieder reisen darf, fliege ich nach Tschernobyl. Versprochen!

----------


## Reinhold2

Ein Gutes hat die Corona-Epedemie gebracht: diese verdammte Globalisierung ist Geschichte (hoffentlich)!
R.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier die Erfahrung von Überlebenden mit Corona.
Leider nur auf Englisch:

From The New York Times:

An Anvil Sitting on My Chest: What Its Like to Have Covid-19

Theres a list of coronavirus symptoms that many can now recite from memory. And then theres how it actually feels when you have it.

https://www.nytimes.com/article/coronavirus-symptoms.html?smid=em-share


Lothar

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Lothar, 
ganz lieb von Dir, uns mit Schauer- und Horrorgeschichten zu versorgen. Nur frage ich mich, wem nützt das und wem machen solche Storys Mut für die Zukunft?!
R.

----------


## ursus47

TV..TV.. ich verstehe nicht was immer wieder diese Fragen über die Perspektiven sollen. Alle fragen immer wieder wie soll das weiter gehen. Wann dürfen wir unser Geschäft öffnen, wann unsre Kneipe usw. Und sollte sich darüber mal ein Politiker oder Virologe äußern, dann werden die Leute als unfähig hingestellt. Eine Antwort auf die vielen unsinnigen Fragen wäre ein Lotteriegewinn. Ich kann es echt nicht mehr ansehen. So langsam glaube ich wirklich man sollte alles auf Eigenverantwortung öffnen. 
Nu, wer übernimmt dann die Verantwortung wenn die Zustände nicht mehr beherrschbar sind. Diejenigen, die jetzt als Vorwand für Grundrechte demonstrieren sind dann wieder die Ersten auf der Strasse die nach Recht und Ordnung schreien.
Lieber Gott lass Gehirn regnen....ist nicht von mir
Gruss
Urs

----------


## Michi1

Schaut euch doch einmal die täglichen Meldungen an dann kann sich jeder seine Meinung bilden. Wenn man sieht in welchen Bundesländer die Ansteckungen wieder steigen dann kann ein jeder vergleichen.

https://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/cor...land-weltweit/

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Reinhold,

zum Glück braucht hier noch kein Forist über seine Erfahrungen mit Corona zu berichten.
Unsere Risikogruppe muß immer noch sehr vorsichtig sein, besonders nach den aktuellen und zukünftigen Lockerungen.
Wer vorsichtig ist, kann auch mutig und optimistisch in die Zukunft blicken.
Das Thema wird uns noch lange begleiten.
Die Hoffnungen auf einen Impfstoff und effektive Medikamente sind wichtig und berechtigt.
Aber auch das Bewusstsein, wie gefährlich dieses Virus ist.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Optimist

Zu genetischen Veränderungen des Coronavirus:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...eiter-erhoehen

_Die meisten Mutationen verschwinden wieder, einige haben jedoch das Potenzial, das Verhalten der Viren zu verändern. Die Genetiker gehen davon aus, dass das Virus sich in den ersten Monaten auf den neuen Wirt anpassen wird._


  Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Franz,

dazu passen die nachstehenden Artikel zur Dauer der Immunität:

https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Imm...e-4714371.html

https://www.spektrum.de/news/gibt-es...-cov-2/1732512

Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

> Zu genetischen Veränderungen des Coronavirus:
> 
> https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...eiter-erhoehen
> 
> _Die meisten Mutationen verschwinden wieder, einige haben jedoch das Potenzial, das Verhalten der Viren zu verändern. Die Genetiker gehen davon aus, dass das Virus sich in den ersten Monaten auf den neuen Wirt anpassen wird._
> 
> 
>   Franz


Das ist auch mutmaßlich bei der dritten Welle der spanischen Grippe passiert. Aber eben eine Mutation in Richtung weniger tödlich. Es ist ja nicht Ziel des Virus, den Wirt zu töten, sondern sich quasi in friedlicher Koexistenz zu vermehren. Je länger der Wirt lebt, desto besser. Quelle zu dieser auch von mir geteilten Auffassung ist eine Dokumentation auf ZDF Info über die Spanische Grippe (übrigens hochinteressant).

----------


## tritus59

> Es ist ja nicht „Ziel“ des Virus, den Wirt zu töten, sondern sich quasi in friedlicher Koexistenz zu vermehren. Je länger der Wirt lebt, desto besser.


Ja, das ist wohl so bei manchen Viren. Könnten wir das nicht irgendwie unseren PCa Zellen auch beibringen ?

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte auf einen Bericht hinweisen, nachdem eine Hormontherapie bei Prostatakrebs gegen Covid-19 schützen und auch den Krankheitsverlauf verbessern soll:
https://medicaldialogues.in/oncology...covid-19-65550
https://www.annalsofoncology.org/art...20)39797-0/pdf

Das ist eine bevölkerungsbasierte Studie. Allein diese Studie ist noch kein Beweis für diese Feststellung.

----------


## W.Rellok

*Prostatakrebs-Patienten*

*Schützt Androgendeprivation vor SARS-CoV-2-Infektion?*


https://www.aerztezeitung.de/Nachrichten/Schuetzt-Androgendeprivation-vor-SARS-CoV-2-Infektion-409221.html?utm_campaign=AEZ_NL_TELEGRAMM&utm_source=2020-05-07-AEZ_NL_TELEGRAMM&utm_medium=email&tid=TIDP504365X608488834FF647DF8C923F1EDA7BBD45YI4

Ich hoffe, mit diesem Hinweis nicht daneben zu liegen.

Winfried

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Das war schon vor einigen Wochen hier etwas unterschwellig formuliert worden. Die große Gruppe der ADtler wird wohl eher keine Chance haben, an Covid-19 zu sterben; sogar wenn er das Virus eingeatmet hat.

----------


## martcu

schade kann den Artikel nicht lesen, ADT senkt den Testosteron Spiegel. Entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Meinung ist ein niedriger Testosteronspiegel gut für eine starkes Immunsystem. Kann dies der Grund sein, dass Mann dann keine schweren Verläufe hat? Ebenso interessant ist eine Studie aus Zürich zum Thema schwerer Verlauf und Antikoagulation. Ich habe mit einem Arzt zu diesem Thema diskutiert, der der Meinung ist dass dies durchaus Sinn machen könnte.

----------


## Optimist

Beim ersten Lesen der vorherigen links (583/584) bin ich als  Intermittierender etwas erschrocken, aber da mein Testosteronwert immer  noch im tiefen Keller ist, besteht für mich vorerst kein Anlass zur nervig gewordenen ADT  zurückzukehren.

Dazu ein aktueller Kommentar aus der Ärztezeitung:

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/Nachrichten/Androgene-als-Nachteil-409225.html

_Nebenbei wirken Androgene auch noch immunsuppressiv. Alles gute Gründe, weshalb ADT im Fall von SARS-CoV-2 nützlich sein könnte. Könnte  denn sicher ist das keineswegs. Die Ergebnisse sind nicht für multivariable Einflüsse korrigiert und bedürfen der Prüfung in großen Kohorten._


Franz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hier eine Studie über den Vorteil von Krebserkrankten mit Hormontherapie:

https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...ormontherapie/

Prostatakrebs: Hormonbehandlung schützt Männer vor Covid 19

Reiner

----------


## lutzi007

> Hier eine Studie über den Vorteil von Krebserkrankten mit Hormontherapie:
> 
> https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...ormontherapie/
> 
> Prostatakrebs: Hormonbehandlung schützt Männer vor Covid 19
> 
> Reiner


ADT hat nicht nur Nachteile. Ich fühle mich gut.
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Lutz, Du bist sensitiv, sehr informiert und zugewandt. Gute Eigenschaften gegen Krebs und Corona.
Genieß aktiv das Leben mit Deiner Familie und Freunden.
Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Danke Lothar, mindestens das Gleiche gilt für Dich auch. Außerdem bewundere ich Deine unermüdliche Informationsrecherche, von der ich immer sehr profitiere.
Liebe Grüße Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Thrombosen und Lungenembolien sind häufig Todesursachen bei Covid-19:

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/wissen...vid-19,RyOymCJ

Thromboseprophylaxe spielt deshalb eine wichtige Rolle im Therapiemanagement:

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/Nachric...el-409140.html


https://www.kardiologie.org/covid-19...sollt/17913986


https://www.kardiologie.org/leitlini...ren-o/17922154

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

Prof. Pueschel und Mitarbeiter Pathologie UKE: Thrombosen aus Ursache von Lungenembolien, empfiehlt Vorbeugung durch Heparin-Spritzen. Situation wie in Italien in Deutschland nicht zu erwarten. Tote ueberwiegend mit schweren Vorerkrankungen oder palliativ. Wir sollten nicht soviel Angst haben vor SARS-CoV-2. Kein Grund, Kinder einzusperren.

Auch Todesfaelle durch Suizid, Thrombosen mangels Aktivitaet.

Ich wuensche Herrn Prof. Pueschel ein positives Echo...

https://youtu.be/VvH3mG-v0Ms

----------


## Mikael

> Ich wuensche Herrn Prof. Pueschel ein positives Echo...


Püschel genau wie Boris Palmer, Bakhdi, Köhnlein etc. auf dem "Wären eh bald alle gestorben"-Trip. Ich will so eine Grütze nicht lesen...

----------


## Optimist

> Thrombosen und Lungenembolien sind häufig Todesursachen bei Covid-19


Nicht nur bei Covid-19, auch beim (Prostata-)krebs gibt es ein erhöhtes Risiko Thrombosen zu erleiden und u. U. daran zu versterben.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...786#post125786


Franz

----------


## Reiner mit E

https://www.fitbook.de/health/vitami...covid-19?ref=1

 Vitamin D Mangel im Zusammenhang mit der Sterblichkeitsrate bei Covid 19 

Mein Vitamin D Spiegel war vor ca. 9 Monaten noch bei ca. 16 , jetzt habe ich ihn mittlerweile auf 60 hoch gebracht. 

Reiner

----------


## Mikael

Auf die Idee gegen Corona zu demonstrieren und so etwas auch noch zuzulassen muss man erstmal kommen. Vor allem JETZT zu demonstrieren wo fast alles wieder erlaubt ist. Das übersteigt meinen Verstand. Wie wäre es mit einer Demonstration gegen Dummheit oder gegen Atemluft?

Wir waren wochenlang zu Hause, verzichten auf Reisen, Fußball, Konzerte, Restaurants, können unsere Freunde und Verwandte nicht sehen, Kinder können nicht auf Spielplätzen mit ihren Freunden spielen, Arbeitsplätze werden riskiert, viele stehen vor einen finanziellen Scherbenhaufen und das alles für nichts, weil Menschen Conga tanzen, demonstrieren, Partys feiern und einen Scheiss um andere geben. 

Menschen - Die einzige Spezies, die dafür demonstriert sich einem tödlichen Virus aussetzen zu dürfen.

----------


## Michi1

Sollche Veranstaltungen werden wahrscheinlich von anderen Gruppen angestoßen und ihnen halt einen anderen Titel verpasst, um im Untergrund mitzulaufen. Wenn man die Schilder sieht, die hochgehalten wurden dann wird gegen Dinge protestiert, die nicht mit Corona zu tun haben. Viele Leute sind so blöd die machen halt mit egal warum. Sie lasen sich vors Pferd spannen und finden das gut.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Menschen - Die einzige Spezies, die dafür demonstriert sich einem tödlichen Virus aussetzen zu dürfen.


Ja Mikael, so kann man das sehen. Aber wenn die Menschen Langeweile und sonst nichts zu tun haben, marschieren sie im Geiste mit. Wehret den Anfängen. 

Ich kann uns allen nur wünschen, dass wir zu den Überlebenden gehören, wenn der ganze Spuk ein Ende hat.

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Schade das man die Identität der "Demonstranten" nicht erfassen kann. So könnte man bei einer Infektion des Idioten die Behandlungskosten verweigern. Ist ja auch ein gutes Stück Selbstverstümmelung dabei. 
R.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein verständlicher F.A.Z.-Artikel zu den Anitkörper-Tests auf Corona-19:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...761953-p2.html

Hier ein Spiegel-Artikel zum Antigen-Test:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...4-6bace479abdb

Lothar

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Lothar, 
Ist es nicht so, dass jeden Tag ein neuer Antikörper-Test auf den Markt kommt? Und jeder neue ist viiiieeel besser als die Vorherigen. Ich glaube Montag kommt Roche mit einem neuen "bahnbrechenden" (was denn sonst?) Test auf den Markt. 
R.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Reinhold,

ich glaube auf dem Gebiet ist viel Geld zu verdienen.
Ich zeige nur auf, worüber berichtet wird.

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Wir waren wochenlang zu Hause, verzichten auf Reisen, Fußball, Konzerte, Restaurants, können unsere Freunde und Verwandte nicht sehen, Kinder können nicht auf Spielplätzen mit ihren Freunden spielen, Arbeitsplätze werden riskiert, viele stehen vor einen finanziellen Scherbenhaufen und das alles für nichts, weil Menschen Conga tanzen, demonstrieren, Partys feiern und einen Scheiss um andere geben.


Man wollte die Kurve glätten und das hat recht gut funktioniert. Selbst wenn nun alle, die es möchten, zur Normalität zurückkehrten, wäre die zeitliche Streckung des Geschehens nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Aussagen, alles wäre für nichts gewesen, sind nur unter der Annahme gerechtfertigt, das Virus hätte sich sonst ausrotten lassen. Wie du korrekt feststellst, stehen Menschen in Folge der Restriktionen vor dem Ruin und wenn du denjenigen, die für Lockerungen eintreten vorwirfst, ihnen sei das Schicksal der anderen egal, scheinst du nicht mit der Möglichkeit zu rechnen, unter den Protestierenden auch Ruinierte zu finden.

Es ist aber eine gute Frage, ob sich das Virus in Deutschland ausrotten liesse, wie es in Taiwan und Neuseeland zu glücken scheint. Weil ich dazu keine konkreten Aussagen finden konnte, möge man mir einen Taschenspieler-Trick verzeihen. Datenquelle: https://www.statista.com/statistics/...pment-germany/

Ich habe die Covid-19 Fälle für Deutschland in ein Excel-Sheet übertragen und logarithmiert. Zwischen dem 27. März und 6. Mai schmiegen sich die Logarithmen zur Basis 10 sehr schön an eine Gerade, beginnend mit einem Mittelwert von 3.86 für den 27. März und 2.91 für den 6. Mai. Somit sanken die Covid-Fälle in diesem Zeitraum erwartungsgemäß exponentiell. Excel berechnet als Geradengleichung

Log10(Covid-Fälle) = -0.023907 * (Tage ab 27. März) + 3.863012

Probe: Log10(Covid-Fälle) gemittelt für 27. März = 3.863012
       10^3.863012 = 7295 Fälle am 27. März (gemittelt)
       Log10(Covid-Fälle) gemittelt für 6. Mai = 2.90671
       10^2.90671 = 807 Fälle am 6. Mai (gemittelt)

Die Bildung der Mittelwerte bereinigt die zyklischen, wohl Wochentag bedingten Schwankungen der gemeldeten Fälle.

Nun lässt sich einfach berechnen, wie lange es dauern würde, bis wir bei gleichbleibenden Corona-Massnahmen noch einen letzten Covid-Fall zu verzeichnen hätten. Ein letzter Fall (10^0=1) entspricht Log10(Covid-Fälle)=0.

-3.86301 / -0.023907 = 161 Tage
Die Gerade durch die logarithmierten Werte kreuzt bei 161 Tagen ab dem 27. März die Null-Linie.

161 Tage ab dem 27. März bringen uns zu dem 4. September 2020. Bis dahin müssten wir die strikten Beschränkungen beibehalten, um noch genau einen neu gemeldeten Fall zu verzeichnen. Nun gibt es vermutlich eine Dunkelziffer nicht registrierter Fälle. Angenommen, wir hätten 10x mehr Fälle als registriert: dann müssten wir in der Schätzung einen Log10(Covid-Fälle)=-1 anstreben, um die wirklichen Fälle auf 1 zu reduzieren. Wären 203 Tage oder der 16. Oktober 2020. Damit das Virus wirklich wirklich ausgerottet ist, müssten wir noch länger durchhalten, denn selbst bei einem einzigen Fall ginge alles von vorne los. Unter der Annahme, dass wir mit nochmaliger Halbierung sicher wären, müssten wir bis zum 29. Oktober 2020 durchhalten.

*Executive Summary: wir müssten die Beschränkungen, wie sie für den Monat April galten, etwa bis Ende Oktober 2020 durchhalten, um hoffen zu können, das Virus auszurotten.
*
Ich glaube nicht, dass 216 Tage strikte Beschränkungen realistisch möglich sind. Wir haben es 40 Tage durchgehalten. Und selbst wenn es möglich wäre, müsste das Virus auch in all unseren Nachbarländern verschwinden und kein Flüchtling ungeprüft die Grenze queren, damit wir sicher sind. Also ich glaub, das kann man getrost vergessen. Das Virus wird bleiben. Strikte Ausgangsbeschränkungen für mehr als ein halbes Jahr wären schlicht für die Katz bzw in hohem Masse kontraproduktiv.

Excel-Sheet verschicke ich gern per PN.




> Menschen - Die einzige Spezies, die dafür demonstriert sich einem tödlichen Virus aussetzen zu dürfen.


Die Menschen demonstrieren für das Recht, normal weiterleben zu können und sind dafür bereit, das überschaubare Risiko einer Covid-Infektion auf sich zu nehmen.

Als Krebspatienten sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass die relativ guten Behandlungsoptionen in Deutschland nur durch unseren relativen Wohlstand möglich sind, den wir mit fortgesetzten Beschränkungen zur Eindämmung von Covid-19 gefährden.

----------


## Mikael

> Die Menschen demonstrieren für das Recht, normal weiterleben zu können und sind dafür bereit, das überschaubare Risiko einer Covid-Infektion auf sich zu nehmen.


Nein, genau das tun die Teilnehmer dieser Demos eben nicht. Das sind Corona-Leugner, Impfgegner, eine ganze Menge aggressiver Jungs der neuen Partei "Widerstand 2020" sowie reichlich Unterstützer aus den Reihen der AfD. Diese Mischpoke mit ihren hassverzerrten Gesichtern hat unter Missachtung aller geltenden Regeln mit "besorgten Bürgern" so viel zu tun wie Pegida.


"überschaubares Risiko".. ja, so argumentieren sie alle, die Verschwörungstheoretiker wie Bakhdi & Co. Ich für meinen Teil bin ganz froh dass man hier rechtzeitig Maßnahmen eingeleitet hat. Im Gegensatz zu New York beispielsweise, wo dies viel zu spät geschah und wo man Leichen mit Gabelstaplern in Kühlwagen ablegt. Oder Frankreich, Spanien und Italien, wo (im Gegensatz zu Deutschland) jetzt erst der Scheitelpunkt erreicht wird, an dem man etwa gleichviel Infizierte und Genesene hat. Sterbequoten dort übrigens allesamt über 12%. Ja, übrigens auch in Schweden. Hier in Deutschland hingegen haben wir derzeit etwa 140.000 Genesene und 20.000 Infizierte.


"überschaubares Risiko"... Lächerlich! Mehr als 99% der seriösen Virologen sehen das vollkommen anders. Du kannst Dich gern an die Verharmloser und Verschwörungstheoretiker hängen, ich mache das nicht.


Du scheidest für mich als ernstzunehmender Diskutant aus.

----------


## spertel

@Mikael

Was hier "Recht" ist entscheiden nicht Typen wie du !

Das ist in Tagen wie diesen sehr beruhigend ......

Dies ist übrigens ein Forum, welches sich *Prostatakrebs* zum Thema gemacht hat. Hast du ausser deinen politischen Belehrungen und Tugendwächtereien auch etwas zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen ?

Ist mir da was entgangen ?

Ich habe übrigens nicht das geringste Interesse, mit dir eine Diskussion zu führen; noch weniger interessiert mich, was Mister Bacardi & Co zum Thema zu sagen haben.

Schönen Tag

----------


## obelix

Leider ist dieser - aus meiner Sicht üble Sprachgebrauch - zwischen Menschen die Corona unterschiedlich beurteilen auch hier ins Forum reingekommen. "Typen wie du" (sorry spertel) sei nur als Beispiel genannt.

Nach meinen persönlichen, subjektiven Beobachtungen und Empfindungen bringen mehr die Menschen, die die getroffenen Maßnahmen für übertrieben oder falsch halten (ohne Wertung!), unnötige (Ton-)Schärfe ins Spiel, als die etwas _Vorsichtigeren_.

Auch stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass - bei aller Unsicherheit - die Vorgänge und vorliegenden Zahlen und Fakten aus den Nachbarländern, die bei uns nicht eintreffen müssen, ignoriert werden. Dazu kommen immer mehr irrsinnige Verschwörungstheorien, die selbst von den "Maßnahmengegnern" nicht für ernst genommen werden. Aber auch diese können zu einem gewissen Teil zur Vergiftung beitragen.Und ja, die aktuellen Demos beobachte ich ebenfalls mit Sorgen. Nicht wegen der Hauptdemonstranten, sonderen wegen Derjenigen, die versuchen diese berechtigten Demos für ihre ideologischen Zwecke zu nutzen. Unabhängig von ihrer Richtung.

Ganz wichtig ist es für mich andere Meinungen anzuhören und diese so gut es geht zu akzeptieren, teilen muss ich sie nicht. Da wir über Corona noch lange nicht alles wissen, ist es für mich gerade gut immer wieder andere Ansätze und Gedankenrichtungen mitzubekommen.

----------


## ursus47

Also Spertel, Deine Einstellung gefällt mir echt garnicht. Da muss ich den Michael loben. aus seinem Beitrag kann man wenigstens ein wenig Menschlichkiet erkennen. Wovon man bei dem Beitrag des Mathematikgenies Garnichts erkennen kann. Ich meinen Menschlichkeit und Mathematik passen nie zusammen. Er könnte ja mal berechnen wie ein unkontrolliertes Ausbreiten des Covid-19 und das damit überforderte Gesundheitssystem zurechtkommt. Mensch Leute die ganze Welt kämpft gegen das Virus und da tun Einige so als wäre es ein deutsches Problem. Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen wie das wäre wenn sich vor den Krankenhäusern Warteschlangen von RKWs bilden. Wenn nur noch ganz dringende OPs gemacht werden und auch jüngere Schwerkranke (z.B. Unfälle) nicht mehr richtig versorgt werden können. Kurz gesagt, das Chaos komplett ist. Dann gehen wieder die Selben auf die Strasse, die unsere gut funktioniere Demokratie ins Wanken bringen wollen. Das ist doch der Haupthintergrund von den Demos. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Mehrzahl der scheinbar ruinierten Selbständigen(die auf die Strasse gehen) schon vorher kurz vor der Insolvenz waren. Jetzt wäre s natürlich nochmal eine Möglichkeit das heruntergewirtschaftete Unternehmen zu sanieren.
Gruss
Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Mikael,

das: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...1201#post81201

war Dein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. 202 weitere folgten. Bis jetzt ist im Profil von Dir nichts vermerkt.
 Hast Du selbst möglicherweise kein PCa. Was motiviert Dich, hier aktiv zu sein? Langeweile? 

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Nur Antworten auf Beiträge aber sein Leben (Krankheit) wird verschwiegen. Seltsam.

----------


## Mikael

> Hast Du selbst möglicherweise kein PCa.


Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber mein Vater, was der Grund für mich damals war, an diesem Forum teilzunehmen. Habe ich auch mehrfach in meinen Postings erwähnt. Ebenfalls habe ich meinen Vorsorgethread erstellt mit meinen PSA-Werten seit 2007, inkl. des einen oder anderen verdächtigen Wertes, zu welchen Konrad (Gott hab ihn selig) damals hervorragend Stellung genommen hat. Konrad wollte übrigens nie eine PCa-Diagnose von mir. Ist diese hier ein Aufnahmekriterium? Dann verzeih, ich bin so schnell wie möglich wieder weg und lasse Euch gern wieder in Ruhe.

PS: Was hat Deine Frage mit der Pandemie zu tun?

----------


## Mikael

> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Nur Antworten auf Beiträge aber sein Leben (Krankheit) wird verschwiegen. Seltsam.


Stimmt nicht: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ne-Vorstellung

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Vielen Dank, dass Du dich bequemt hast, den Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2018 heute noch einmal einzustellen. Leichter wäre es für Interessierte gewesen, wenn man das z.B. im Profil hätte erkennen können. So mutest Du uns zu, alle Deine Beiträge zurückzuverfolgen, um irgendwo fündig zu werden.

----------


## spertel

@ursus

Meine Einstellung gefällt dir deshalb nicht, weil du da etwas hinein interpretierst.

Diese Zeitgenossen, die dort demonstrieren, sind schwer zu ertragen, aber im Wesentlichen harmlos, weil man ja bei diesen Gestalten genau weiss, woran man ist. Jeder hat ein Recht auf Meinung, auch auf die eigene Dummheit, und es steht jedem frei, sich von diesen Veranstaltungen fernzuhalten.

Viel gefählicher sind ja jene im täglichen Alltag, die einem vorgaukeln, die Sache ernst zu nehmen, dies aber nicht tun und Kontakt suchen.
"Man solle sich ja nicht so albern haben", so klingt es häufig, und ich habe, wie meistens, einige wieder verärgert, weil ich diese Angelegenheit, auch aus den von dir genannten Gründen, sehr ernst nehme und weiterhin überflüssige Kontakte vermeide.
Sie können hier öffnen soviel sie wollen, ich gehe da nicht hin, auch deshalb, weil meine Neigung mich mit anderen zusammen zu rotten auch ohne Corona nur gering ausgeprägt ist.

Allerdings habe ich auch kein Nagelstudio oder Imbissbude, die vor dem Ruin stehen und ich mich auch so in keinster Weise in meinen Grundrechten eingeschränkt fühle. Auch meine regelmäßigen Besuche im Fitness-Studio sind kein Grundrecht.

Allerdings ist auch nicht jeder ein "Rechter", der Massnahmen hinterfragt und seine Skepsis äußert. Das muss man aushalten. Interessant auch, dass es auch hier wieder einige gibt, die anhand von Fernsehbildern genau wissen, dass hier angeblich wieder Populisten am Werk. sind.

Ich gehöre sicher nicht einer Risikogruppe an, aber es geht mir in erster Linie darum, Leute wie dich mit erheblichen Vorerkrankungen zu schützen. Dies kann ich dadurch erreichen, in dem ich durch eigenes Verhalten unnötige Therapien und Kosten vermeide.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger; deshalb sollte aber jeder auch zu anderen Themen der Zeit eine eigene Ansicht haben dürfen, ohne die üblichen "Keulen" an den Kopf geworfen zu bekommen.

Bleib´stark

----------


## Hartmut S

In Deutschland haben wir ein Demonstrationsrecht und ein Recht auf freie Meinung!
Die Gesetze müssen eingehalten werden.
Dafür ist die Polizei zuständig.
Jeder hat eine freie Berufswahl, daher machen es die Ordnungshüter gerne.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Es werden viele Betriebe pleite- und Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen.
Sie werden aber nicht alle verschwinden, sondern nur neu besetzt.
Eine Chance für andere, die sie übernehmen können.

Es gab Zeiten, da waren die Liegeplätze in Spanien teurer als die Boote.
Auch hier werden die Karten neu gemischt.
Gut, dass wir einigermaßen zur Normalität zurückkehren können.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> PS: Was hat Deine Frage mit der Pandemie zu tun?


Natürlich nichts!

Aber zum Thema des threads und den Demonstranten das:

Man sollte sich bitte auch mal daheim in der Nachbarschaft umhören, wie da die Meinung zu den Demonstrationen  wegen Covid 19 Beschränkungen ist.

Also da wo ich im eher ländlichen Bereich von Deutschland wohne, bin ich noch keinem Nachbarn - mit Mundschutz selbstverstädlich - begegnet, der das befürwortet.

Deine Aktivität im Forum begrüße ich übrigens sehr und bin gespannt auf weitere Beiträge von Dir.

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Aber müssen Demonstrationen nicht angemeldet werden? Und könnten dann in der heutigen Zeit nicht Auflagen gemacht werden?

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Michi, so ist es, und die meisten Demos sind auch angemeldet.
Auflagen werden gemacht. Abstandsgebot und Maskenpflicht.

Harald, ich habe ja, wie dir bekannt ist, einen Nachbarn im Polizeidienst.
Der befürwortet angemeldete Demos, und fährt auch gerne hin.
Ich selbst war noch nie auf 'ner Demo.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Optimist

> Die Menschen demonstrieren für das Recht, normal weiterleben zu können und sind dafür bereit, das überschaubare Risiko einer Covid-Infektion auf sich zu nehmen.


 Als Angehöriger einer Risikogruppe habe ich eine andere Sicht auf Corona und kann die Sorglosigkeit vieler Demonstranten, die meist ohne Mundschutz und dichtgedrängt auftreten, nicht nachvollziehen.

  Mag sein, dass für die überwiegend jüngeren Demonstranten das Risiko überschaubar ist. 

  Für den Fall einer Ansteckung im Rahmen einer Demo bleibt das Risiko aber nicht auf diese unvorsichtigen Demonstranten beschränkt. Sie können das Virus weiterverbreiten, auch an ältere Mitbürger oder an Menschen die einer sonstigen Risikogruppe angehören. 
  Für diese ist, falls betroffen, das Risiko einer Corona-Infektion nicht mehr ganz so überschaubar und die Ansteckung kann gelegentlich auch tödlich enden.

  Franz

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich hab gedacht das in der Coronazeit nur Demos bis 50 Personen erlaubt werden. Warum sieht man aber welche mit mehreren tausend Leuten und nicht viele haben Masken auf? Was helfen dann die Auflagen?

----------


## uwes2403

Michi.....lies' die Artikel zu diesen Demos.......diese Demonstrierenden sind nicht die, die die Auflagen befürworten... oder die Demo sogar noch offiziell anmelden.....

----------


## ursus47

Am Wochenende waren nicht alle Demos angemeldet.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, es ist manchmal schwierig die Spreu vom Weizen zu erkennen.

Es waren aber auch viele Frauen (Mütter) dabei, die wieder zur Arbeit möchten und Ihre Kinder betreut haben wollen.
Es waren viele Linke Chaoten beteiligt, aber auch Rechte, die von den Medien explizit eingeblendet wurden.
Egal, es waren auch normale Demonstranten beteiligt, die sich von der Euphorie mitreißen lassen haben.

Auch wenn es in dieser Zeit nicht so läuft, wie einige Politiker(inen) es sich wünschen.
Das Demo-Recht darf nicht eingeschränkt werden. Die Meinungsfreiheit auch nicht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## spertel

@Michi

Selbstverständlich sind Demonstrationen anmeldepflichtig. Diese Genehmigungen werden von den zuständigen Ämtern unter ordnungsbehördlichen Auflagen erteilt, z. B : Vermummungsverbot, Streckenführungen; Benennung eines Verantwortlichen, usw.
Ob sich diese Auflagen auch auf eine zulässige Teilnehmerzahl beziehen lässt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Dies gilt nicht für Spontan-Demos; in den hier kritisierten Fällen dürfte es sich allerdings nicht um derartige Versammlungen nach dem Versammlungsgesetz handeln.

Die Frage ist doch, welche Konsequenzen bzw Maßnahmen einzuleiten und zu ziehen wären, um hier geltendes Recht umzusetzen. In jedem Fall gilt auch hier der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit und die Beachtung des Übermaßverbot, die seitens der eingesetzten Kräfte immer zu beachten ist.

Man stelle sich vor, was heute in den Medien berichtet worden wäre, hätte man hätte diese Ansammlungen mittels Schlagstock, Tränengas und Wasserwerfereinsatz aufgelöst ! 

Wäre das verhältnismäßig ? Zumindest wäre D. Trump für die nächsten Tage ausserhalb jeglicher Berichterstattung.

Genau jene, die über diese Demos empört gewesen waren, hätten heute nach diesen Aktionen einen *Polizeistaat" gewittert und Rücktritte gefordert.....

----------


## Tom1965

> A Das ist doch der Haupthintergrund von den Demos. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Mehrzahl der scheinbar ruinierten Selbständigen(die auf die Strasse gehen) schon vorher kurz vor der Insolvenz waren. Jetzt wäre s natürlich nochmal eine Möglichkeit das heruntergewirtschaftete Unternehmen zu sanieren.
> Gruss
> Urs


Normalerweise halt ich mich hier raus und lese nur interessiert mit. Aber wenn ich so was lese, dann muß ich doch was dazu sagen.

Wenn ich Beamter, Rentner oder in einem Berufsstand bin, wo ich weiterhin meine Kohle bekommen, dann ist es immer einfach auf andere zu zeigen.
Ich z. B. habe gerade eine 5 stellige Summe in mein Unternehmen privat neu eingelegt, weil mein Unternehmen sonst pleite wäre. Von den versprochenen Hilfen vom Staat ist bei mir bisher nur ein Teil angekommen, obwohl ich gleich am Anfang beantragt habe. Die Regeln für die Verwendung der Gelder wurden mehrfach geändert. Derzeit darf ich kein Personal (??) davon bezahlen, darf meine Private Krankenversicherung und meine private Rentenversicherung nicht bezahlen, darf meinen Lebensunterhalt davon nicht bezahlen, sondern darf davon nur Mieten, Leasingraten, Versicherungen und ähnliches bezahlen. Nachdem ich zur älteren Generation gehöre, habe ich keine Leasing oder Finanzierungsraten sondern alles aus eigenen Mitteln bezahlt. Also mal wieder in die Röhre geschaut.

Und lieber Urs, ich kenne viele Selbstständige, die nicht in der Lage sind, mal schnell privat Kohle einzulegen. Die kämpfen ums nackte Überleben, den selbst nach einer (teilweisen) Aufhebung der Einschränkungen wird es lange dauern, bis sie wieder die selben Umsätze erwirtschaften.
Also mal nicht irgendwelche kruden Theorien in den Raum  stellen, wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat.

VG Tom

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat spertel:



> Zumindest wäre D. Trump für die nächsten Tage ausserhalb jeglicher Berichterstattung.


Stimmt . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## ursus47

ja klar es wird immer verschiedene Beispiele geben. Ich habe auch gegenteilige Beispiele wo kleine Unternehmer sagen, es ginge ihnen mit den 9000 Euro noch ganz gut. Die Mitarbeiter machen Kurzarbeit.
Es ist so wie ein Vorgänger schrieb. Das Geschäft geht weiter, es macht dann nur jemand Anderer, der vielleicht besser geeignet ist, oder vielleicht das bessere Konzept hat.
Das ist wie mit dem Geld. Mein Bruder meinte mal, als ich durch eigenes Verschulden etwas Geld einbüßte, "das Geld ist nicht weg, es hat jetzt nur jemand Anderes".

----------


## Lothar M

Nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema:

Artikel aus Spektrum der Wissenschaft: Ein Enzym läßt Männer häufiger und schwerer erkranken.

https://www.spektrum.de/news/enzym-l...ranken/1733482

Lothar

----------


## martcu

Lothar, das war ja schon immer die Vermutung und auch dass ein hoher Testosteron Spiegel die Immunabwehr ver/behindert. Hast Du auch einen Hinweis gefunden, ob man den Enzymspiegel senken kann. Letzte Woche gab es die Erkenntnis, dass Männer unter Hormonbehandlung auch gut geschützt vor schweren Verläufen sein sollen. Nicht verstanden habe ich, ob es mit dem Testosteronspiegel zusammenhängt oder ob es noch andere Wirkungen gibt.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Wir reinen ADTler müssen bezüglich Covid-19 eher keine Befürchtung haben. Noch besser, wenn wir zusätzlich mit Estradiol steuern. Und etwas ASS täglich dazu kann eher nicht schaden. 
Uwe

----------


## hartmuth

> (...) Das Geschäft geht weiter, es macht dann nur jemand Anderer, der vielleicht besser geeignet ist, oder vielleicht das bessere Konzept hat. (...)


Urs, das nun geht schon ins Zynische. Die Realität ist doch verbreitet so wie Tom schreibt: Es geht bei Tausenden ums nackte Überleben. Hilfsgelder dürfen nicht für den eigenen Lebensunterhalt verwendet werden. Und versichern kann man als Selbstständiger einen eventuellen Verdienstausfall nicht. Nicht jeder Selbstständige ist einer mit einem dicken Konto. Wir hatten schon mal darüber diskutiert... Weiter oben hattest du noch richtigerweise geschrieben, du vermißt bei einigen statements hier das Menschliche???

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel zu ACE-Hemmer:

https://dzhk.de/aktuelles/news/artik...icht-absetzen/

Lothar

----------


## hartmuth

> Wir reinen ADTler müssen bezüglich Covid-19 eher keine Befürchtung haben. Noch besser, wenn wir zusätzlich mit Estradiol steuern. Und etwas ASS täglich dazu kann eher nicht schaden. 
> Uwe


Das darf man tatsächlich so sehen. Bei mir ist's derzeitig nur das ASS.

----------


## martcu

Hallo Lothar, ich kenne mich medizinisch nicht so gut aus aber diese Info kenne ich. Die Blutdruckliga rät davon ab, seine Blutdruckmedikament abzusetzen. Wenn ich es aber richtig verstehe dann ist doch die Erkenntnis neu, dass der ACE2 Anteil bei Männer im Vergleich zu Frauen höher ist und daher Männer schwerer als Frauen erkranken. ACE Hemmer hemmen die Wirkung des Enzyms reduzieren aber nicht deren Anteil im Blut. Meine Frage war, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt die Höhe des ACE2 Enzyms im Blut zu steuern also zu reduzieren, vermutlich gibt es aber dazu nichts, sonst würde man das als Medikation bei Blutdruck anwenden, statt die Wirkung zu hemmen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Tom,

es sind sicherlich Einzelschicksale. Tut mir Leid um diese Menschen.

Irgendwie ist es doch aber gut, dass die Karten neu gemischt werden.
So konnte es doch nicht weiter gehen. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

> Urs, das nun geht schon ins Zynische. Die Realität ist doch verbreitet so wie Tom schreibt: Es geht bei Tausenden ums nackte Überleben. Hilfsgelder dürfen nicht für den eigenen Lebensunterhalt verwendet werden. Und versichern kann man als Selbstständiger einen eventuellen Verdienstausfall nicht. Nicht jeder Selbstständige ist einer mit einem dicken Konto. Wir hatten schon mal darüber diskutiert... Weiter oben hattest du noch richtigerweise geschrieben, du vermißt bei einigen statements hier das Menschliche???


Hartmut, wenn man die unangemeldete Demo von Berlin sieht, dann frag ich mich wie da jemand noch was positives finden kann. Da helfen auch noch so viele Logarithmen nichts die sagen sollen dass alles nicht so schlimm gekommen wäre. Ich bin nicht dafür dass die Gesundheit der älteren Menschen für Experimente von mittellosen Jungunternehmer geopfert wird.
Wer gesund ist, ein gutes Konzept hat und den Mut hatte sich selbständig zu machen, der hat sicher noch einmal die Chancen etwas aufzubauen. Auch ohne Corona hat die Zahl der Insolvenzen in den letzten Jahren zugenommen. Woran mag das wohl liegen.
Wir haben unser Leben gelebt, aber müssen wir uns deshalb opfern?
Sorry, lieber Hartmut, sicher hat jeder einen Grund die oder die Meinung zu haben. Das muss und werde ich auch akzeptieren.
Hartmut sei mir nicht böse aber die Gefahr auf den Straßen und Plätzen erinnert mich zu sehr an die ZDFinfo Berichte über die 30ger Jahre.

----------


## Lothar M

@Martcu

Hier ein älterer Spektrum-Artikel dazu:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/herzensbrecher/594519

Lothar

----------


## martcu

danke Lothar

Martin

----------


## hartmuth

> Hartmut, wenn man die unangemeldete Demo von Berlin sieht, dann frag ich mich wie da jemand noch was positives finden kann. Da helfen auch noch so viele Logarithmen nichts die sagen sollen dass alles nicht so schlimm gekommen wäre. Ich bin nicht dafür dass die Gesundheit der älteren Menschen für Experimente von mittellosen Jungunternehmer geopfert wird.


Auweia, Urs, da hast du mich aber gewaltig mißverstanden. Das mit den Demonstrationen sehe ich genau so wie du, auch wenn ich das Demonstrationsrecht jederzeit verteidigen würde, so es den tatsächlich gefährdet wäre. Und dennoch sollte man die Augen vor den existentiell Bedrohten und anderen unschönen Folgen nicht verschließen. Ich sehe die Lockerungen mit einem unguten Gefühl und hoffe, dass sich die Regierungen unter dem Druck nicht zu Leichtsinn verleiten lassen. Deinen letzter Satz wiederum mit den "Experimenten mittelloser Jungunternehmer" finde ich völlig unpassend. Ich bin über jeden experimentierfreudigen Jungunternehmer froh. Sind mir lieber wie Monopolisten.
Aber ich glaube gar nicht, dass so viele Kleinselbstständige bei den Demonstrationen dabei waren. Zu den 30er Jahren sehe ich auch bedrückende Parallelen.

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Wir reinen ADTler müssen bezüglich Covid-19 eher keine Befürchtung haben. Noch besser, wenn wir zusätzlich mit Estradiol steuern. Und etwas ASS täglich dazu kann eher nicht schaden. 
> Uwe


Nehmen Sie sebst Estradiol Dr. Wulff , wenn ja würde mich interessieren, in welcher Form und welcher Dosierung. Haben Sie Nebenwirkungen

Reiner

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Wovon man bei dem Beitrag des Mathematikgenies Garnichts erkennen kann.


Ein paar Statistik-Kurse an der Uni und Excel, mehr nicht.




> Ich meinen Menschlichkeit und Mathematik passen nie zusammen.


Zum Glück nicht immer, aber leider sehr oft sind moralische Beteuerungen nicht mit der Realität der Zahlen in Einklang zu bringen. Die Renten sind sicher, aber die geburtenschwachen Jahrgänge werden uns ab 2030 einholen. Eine Zweiklassenmedizin darf es nicht geben, aber wegen klammer Kassen kommt sie doch.




> Er könnte ja mal berechnen wie ein unkontrolliertes Ausbreiten des Covid-19 und das damit überforderte Gesundheitssystem zurechtkommt.


Das Gesundheitssystem wäre überfordert gewesen. Ausgehend von 4 Tagen Verdopplungszeit der Infektionen um Mitte März und etwa 1000 Fällen hätten wir 40 Tage später, Ende April, bei ungehinderter Ausbreitung rund 1 Million täglich neuer Fälle gehabt und die Epidemie wäre jetzt vorbei. Hätte hätte Fahrradkette, denn die Leute wären selbst bei einem Verbot von Ausgangsbeschränkungen und Schliessungen vorsichtiger geworden.




> Als Angehöriger einer Risikogruppe habe ich eine andere Sicht auf Corona und kann die Sorglosigkeit vieler Demonstranten, die meist ohne Mundschutz und dichtgedrängt auftreten, nicht nachvollziehen.


Sorglosigkeit auf einer Demo gegen Ausgangsbeschränkungen ist natürlich auch eine politische Botschaft. Sehr her, wir kommen ganz normal zusammen, haben keine Angst und es passiert nix. (Man wird's sehen).

Nur sollte man die positiven Effekte der Massnahmen, die wir bis jetzt hatten, nicht kleinreden. Wir haben gegenwärtig nur einen Bruchteil aktiver Fälle, wie sie ansonsten zu erwarten gewesen wären. Demzufolge ist das Risiko jetzt deutlich niedriger und wir haben Zeit gewonnen, uns auf eine zweite Welle vorzubereiten. Insbesondere kennen wir nun die Risikogruppen und Schutzausrüstung ist eher verfügbar als Mitte März. Wer sich einer Risikogruppe zurechnet, kann Menschenmengen meiden, beim Einkaufen eine hochwertige Atemschutzmaske tragen und auf Hygiene achten. Zur Ansteckung gehören immer Zwei.




> Ich möchte auf einen Bericht hinweisen, nachdem eine Hormontherapie bei Prostatakrebs gegen Covid-19 schützen und auch den Krankheitsverlauf verbessern soll:
> https://medicaldialogues.in/oncology...covid-19-65550


Unabhängig von positiven Nebeneffekten einer ADT ist für die meisten von uns das Risiko, an Prostatakrebs zu sterben, deutlich höher als was die Zahlen zu SARS-CoV-2 nahelegen.

Nachdem tatsächlich Desinfektionsmittel gegen Covid geschluckt werden, ist nun wohl mit verstärkter Einnahme von Östrogenpräparaten zu rechnen. Hoffentlich werden Medikamente zur Anti-Androgen-Therapie nicht knapp. Die Realität trumpft (pun intended) die steilsten Verschwörungstheorien.

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/coronav...n-trans-women/

----------


## KarlEmagne

Also mein Covid-Ausrottungs-Sheet ist hier, falls jemand damit rumspielen will: http://karlemann.epizy.com/covid-eradication.xls

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein hoffnungsvoller aktueller F.A.Z.-Artikel zur möglichen Wirksamkeit von Hepatitis-Medikamente:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...-16764506.html

Lothar

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Reiner,
ja, nehme selbst Estradiol im Pflasterform und halte den Östrogenspiegel im oberen Drittel des Normwertes. Keine Nebenwirkungen: Aber nicht die Vorsorge für das Brustdrüsengewebe vergessen.
Uwe

----------


## ursus47

> Hier ein hoffnungsvoller aktueller F.A.Z.-Artikel zur möglichen Wirksamkeit von Hepatitis-Medikamente:
> Lothar


Guten Morgen Lothar, ich hatte mich schon lange gewundert, dass noch nie jemand auf die Idee kam, die HCV Medikamente als mögliche Corona-Medis zu entdecken. Da ich HCV/HBV Betroffener bin, hatte ich mich in der Vergangenheit ausführlich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Das wäre ja echt ein neuer Ansatz. Man wird sehen, ob die Hoffnung nicht schon wieder den BAch runter geht.
Schönen Tag
Urs

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Reiner,
> ja, nehme selbst Estradiol im Pflasterform und halte den Östrogenspiegel im oberen Drittel des Normwertes. Keine Nebenwirkungen: Aber nicht die Vorsorge für das Brustdrüsengewebe vergessen.
> Uwe


Danke Uwe,
könntest Du mir bezüglich der Dosierungshöhe und der Brustdrüsenvorsorge nähere Hinweise geben. Du kannst gerne an mich ein Mail senden, da ich den Thread hier nicht weiter belasten möchte. Obwohl dieses Thema bestimmt auch für andere interessant sein könnte.

Danke 
Reiner

----------


## Lothar M

Ein höchst ausschlussreicher Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaft“, das Beste, was ich bisher gelesen habe.
Sehr empfehlenswert!!

https://www.spektrum.de/news/woher-k...chstes/1733810

Lothar

----------


## ursus47

ja echt interessant, aber beängstigend. Das Thema wird uns noch Jahre beschäftigen.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Der Artikel von Spektrum.de zeigt, wie der "Erdenwurm" immer mal wieder in seine Schranken verwiesen wird.. 
(Mutter Natur weiß sich schon zu helfen :Blinzeln:  oder mit anderen Worten: "Die Bäume wachsen nicht in den Himmel!"

Corona-Gruesse von einer kühlen Maulbeerinsel
dillinger

----------


## Lothar M

Beängstigend sind die wirtschaftlichen Einschnitte und gesellschaftlichen Verwerfungen.
Ich könnte als Ökonom noch mehr dazu schreiben, aber das ist nicht Thema des Threads.
Für die Plauderecke ist dieses Thema überhaupt nicht geeignet.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ein höchst ausschlussreicher Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaft“, das Beste, was ich bisher gelesen habe.
> Sehr empfehlenswert!!
> 
> https://www.spektrum.de/news/woher-k...chstes/1733810
> 
> Lothar


"Die Schätzungen für die Entstehung des ersten Coronavirus schwanken stark, von vor 10 000 Jahren bis vor 300 Millionen Jahren." Da fehlt mir noch die Angabe eines Konfidenzintervalls...

Wenn es Coronaviren erst seit 10,000 Jahren gaebe, dann waeren sie vielleicht eine der vielen Krankheiten, die Menschen sich seit Erfindung des Ackerbaus durch Kohabitation mit Nutztieren zugezogen haben.

Ist es bei Infektionskrankheiten nicht eher die Regel, dass sie alle moeglichen Organe beeintraechtigen, wenn sie zum Tod fuehren? Auch Tuberkulose sitzt anfangs in der Lunge, spaeter in Knochen, auf der Haut, im Hirn, eben ueberall. Selbst unsere Krebszellen haben sich zumeist weitraeumig ausgebreitet, bevor sie uns toeten.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel aus „Spektrum der Wissenschaften“ über die mögliche Wirksamkeit einer Tuberkulose-Impfung gegen Corona:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/warum-b...oennte/1734830

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Gestern betrat ein Mann einen Bus in Ludwigshafen ohne Maske. Große Aufregung unter
 den anderen Fahrgästen. Der schließlich informierte Busfahrer stieg aus und da wieder ein,
 wo der Mann ohne Maske stand und stellte den zur Rede. Nichts aus meiner Sicht geschah.
 Der dann von mir befragte Busfahrer erläuterte, dass der Mann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen
 vom Maskentragen befreit gewesen sei und eine beglaubigte Bescheinigung vorgezeigt hätte.

Dazu auch das:

https://www.t-online.de/gesundheit/i...-dahinter.html

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Ist das wieder so wie die Befreiung vom Helm beim Motorradfahren. Es gibt in jeder Stadt Ärzte die Adressen werden unter der Hand weitergegeben und die schreiben dann Befreiungen. Was soll bei einer Einwegmaske behindern. Die Luft geht super durch und auf den kurzen Fahrten ist sie nicht unangenehm.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Fast alles, was hier veröffentlicht wird, sind Vermutungen oder Einzelbeobachtungen oder ungeprüfte Weitergabe von solchen; zugegeben oft aus Angst. Mit evidenzbasierter Medizin hat das erst einmal nichts gemein. Aber nur darauf sollten sich Arzt und Patient und auch dieses Forum einlassen. Politiker und selbsternannte Experten in den Medien haben meist eine ganz andere Anspruchshaltung. 
Ein schönes Wochenende 
wünscht Uwe

P.S.(satirisch): Und wir tragen bitte weiterhin schön unsere atemfeuchten und damit Bakterien- und Virenangehäuften alten Masken, zu denen es auch keine eindeutig belegte positive oder negative Wirkung gibt. Ich selbst habe in meinem Leben um die 35.000 Operationsmasken getragen; keine länger als eine Stunde - war auch nicht möglich, wäre sonst aus dem OP-Saal geflogen. Aber als Symbol aufzupassen und Verstärker für Denunzianten ist die Maske in der Öffentlichkeit wohl hilfreich.

----------


## Michi1

Soll das heißen, dass die komplette Mannschaft im OP alle Stunde die Maske wechseln muss.
Ich hab schon Op´s gehabt die länger als 11 Std. gedauert haben, dann ist das schon ein ganzer Haufen Masken.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Ja, so war das damals. Die Masken waren nach 60-90 Minuten feucht und unbrauchbar. Auch das hat sich in den letzten Jahren im Rahmen der Privatisierung der Krankenhäuser verändert und so freut sich nicht nur der Vorstand ob des maximierten Gewinns, sondern auch der Krankenhaus-Keim ob der vielen Verbreitungsmöglichkeiten. Und schlecht bezahltes Personal von Subunternehmen in der Tierfleisch-Verarbeitung arbeitet auch in der (Achtung Sarkasmus!) Menschenfleisch-Bearbeitung an zu vielen Stellen und ohne die nötige Kompetenz.
Aber letztes war ja nicht Deine Frage.
Uwe

----------


## ursus47

> Fast alles, was hier veröffentlicht wird, sind Vermutungen oder Einzelbeobachtungen oder ungeprüfte Weitergabe von solchen; zugegeben oft aus Angst. Mit evidenzbasierter Medizin hat das erst einmal nichts gemein. Aber nur darauf sollten sich Arzt und Patient und auch dieses Forum einlassen. Politiker und selbsternannte Experten in den Medien haben meist eine ganz andere Anspruchshaltung.


Also da kann ich als bisher laienhafter Noch-Leser des Medienspektakels nur zustimmen.
Ich habe mich entschlossen im TV die Senderwahltaste zu betätigen, wenn irgendwas über Corona kommt. Es ist zur Zeit unerträglich wie das Thema in den Medien vermarktet wird. Meine Frau ist durch die gemeinsam erlebte Krankengeschichte traumatisiert, und legt sich jetzt auch noch mit all den Leuten an, die sich nicht an die Maßnahmen halten an. Sie gibt sich so viel Mühe dass sie vom Einkaufen den Virus nicht nach hause trägt. Dann muss sie im Geschäft erleben wie rücksichtslos die jüngeren Mitarbeiter in Gruppen ohne Maske zu fünft und mehr zusammen rauchen und Kaffee trinken. Sie kommt von der Arbeit total gestresst und niedergeschlagen. Und im TV spricht man immer wieder von einer wunderbaren Solidarität.
Scheinbar ist dieser Thread für diese Art von Schein-Informationen da.
Wenn ich ein Link öffne wo es um die Möglichkeit geht dass rauchen vor Corona schützt oder vielleicht jemand mit blonden Haaren hat usw. geschützt ist, rollen sich bei mir die Zehnägel auf. 
Es wird nun so kommen, dass wir (die Alten und Vorgeschädigten) mit dem Virus leben müssen. Wer die Möglichkeit hat sich egal wie auch immer zu schützen kann von Glück reden. Der Rest schließt sich zu Hause ein und wartet bis der PCa die Sache beendet.
Ich glaube kaum dass wir (……)irgendwann mal wieder an einer kulturellen ohne Schutzanzug teilnehmen können.
Ich werde jetzt auch versuchen mich mit diesem Thema hier zurückzuhalten
Wünsche ein schönes schmerzfreies Wochenende.
LG Urs

----------


## obelix

> ... Masken, ...  als Symbol aufzupassen und Verstärker für Denunzianten ist die Maske in der Öffentlichkeit wohl hilfreich.


genau aus diesem (einzigen?) Grund begrüße ich in Geschäften usw. diese Pflicht.

So vernünftig wie häufig in der Presse zu lesen/hören, sind leider nicht alle. Im Alltag immer wieder zu beobachten. Vielleicht (???) wären wir sogar um den LockDown herumgekommen oder hätten diesen in abgeschwächter Form ertragen können, wenn sich annähernd alle an die bereits von Anfang an herausgegebenen Empfehlungen (Abstand, Hygiene) gehalten hätten?

Hätte, wenn und aber ... hinterher sind die meisten schlauer

----------


## Michi1

Und schon ist das Vermummungsverbot Geschichte. Warum wird das dann nicht aufgehoben. So stoßen zwei Vorschriften aneinander die sich eigentlich nicht vertragen

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Vor der Aktion: Beachte den "Dunning-Kruger-Effekt"


Geschätzter Uwe,

gut möglich, dass Du einen bestimmten aktiven Forumsuser damit darzustellen versucht hast. Wenn aber derjenige
 schlicht nicht in der Lage ist, den zitierter Effekt nachzuvollziehen, verpufft der gut gemeinte Hinweis.
 Sollte das aber pauschal mehrere Personen einbeziehen, wäre das schon starker Tobak.

Harald

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Harald,
schön gekontert. Das ist ja gerade das Dilemma dieses Effektes, der ja in der eigentlichen Definition viel kompromissloser klingt.
Nein, ich ermahne damit vor allem mich selbst immer wieder; aber ich möchte auch jeden der geschätzten Forumteilnehmer zum Reflektieren und Überprüfen animieren, bevor sie übernommene Informationen einstellen. Egal, ob aus Ungewissheit, Angst, Verzweiflung oder anderen Gründen. 
Uwe

----------


## Lothar M

Übersterblichkeit ist in Deutschland vergleichsweise gering. Eine gute Nachricht. Wir alle haben dazu beigetragen. Insbesondere die Ärzte und Pflegekräfte und nicht zuletzt die wissenschaftliche und politische Expertise.

https://www.spektrum.de/news/ueberst...gering/1735480

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Übersterblichkeit ist in Deutschland vergleichsweise gering. Eine gute Nachricht. Wir alle haben dazu beigetragen. Insbesondere die Ärzte und Pflegekräfte und nicht zuletzt die wissenschaftliche und politische Expertise.
> 
> https://www.spektrum.de/news/ueberst...gering/1735480
> 
> Lothar


Die Quelle der um 8% erhöhten Sterblichkeit vom Statistischen Bundesamt: https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/Qu...rbefaelle.html

Spektrum hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen können, dass die Übersterblichkeit nicht nur eher gering war, sondern nach wissenschaftlicher Methodik nicht nachweisbar.

Beispiel aus der Prostatakrebs-Therapie: https://bmccancer.biomedcentral.com/...71-2407-13-559
Die Studie kommt zum Schluss, dass es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede der Überlebenszeit von Männern gibt, die 0-3 bzw 4-6 Monate auf ihre Chirurgie warten, obwohl der positive Effekt der Chirurgie als gesichert gelten darf. Dies liegt an der grossen Schwankungsbreite der Überlebenszeit mit Prostatakrebs, bei der 3-6 Monate schlicht nicht zu Buche schlagen.


Aus den Daten des Statistischen Bundesamtes geht hervor, dass in der KW15 eine um 2143 erhöhte Sterblichkeit des Jahres 2020 gegenüber dem Durchschnitt 2016-2019 vorlag. Allerdings gab es in der KW10 des Jahres 2018 eine um 7315 erhöhte Sterblichkeit gegenüber dem Durchschnitt der Jahre 2016, 2017, 2019 und 2020. Die Übersterblichkeit der Jahre 2018 und 2020 gegenüber dem Durchschnitt der 4 anderen Jahre der Auswertung lag zwischen -2205 (KW9 2020) und +7315 (KW10 2018). Bei einer Auswertung über nur 5 Kalenderjahre und einer Schwankungsbreite von rund 9000 ist ein Unterschied von 2143 nicht signifikant.

Die Daten des Statistischen Bundesamtes mit den dazu gerechneten Durchschnitten der Jahre 2016, 2017, 2019, 2020 (Spalte B) sowie der Jahre 2016, 2017, 2019 (Spalte C) füge ich bei. Mit den Zahlen der Spalte B wird ein fairer Vergleich der Übersterblichkeit der Jahre 2018 und 2020 möglich und ein Blick auf die Graphik "Übersterblichkeit bis KW16" genügt um zu sehen, dass die Ausschläge des Jahres 2018, die man der Grippe zurechnet, weit schlimmer waren als die des Jahres 2020.



http://karlemann.epizy.com/sterbefallzahlen.xls
http://karlemann.epizy.com/uebersterblichkeit.jpg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Das Statistische Bundesamt hat auch noch Corona-Zahlen über Altersgruppen veröffentlicht: https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/Ge...ublicationFile

Statt der wöchentlichen Gesamtsumme der Sterbefälle hat die Statistik per Altersgruppe tägliche Fälle und ich habe in den Grafiken einen 7-Tages-Gleitdurchschnitt berechnet, um die Kurven etwas zu glätten.





http://karlemann.epizy.com/sonderaus...-redacted.xlsx

Im Jahr 2018 waren die meisten Grippeopfer aus der Gruppe der 85-90 jährigen, gefolgt von den 80-85 jährigen, während 2020 die meisten Corona-Opfer aus der Gruppe der 80-85 jährigen stammten, gefolgt von den 90-95 jährigen. 

Bei der Grippewelle 2018 lag die Sterblichkeit etwa 1.8 Standardabweichungen überm Durchschnitt, was bei einer Messreihe über nur 5 Jahre einer Sicherheit von etwa 85% entspricht, dass die Übersterblichkeit kein Zufall war. Bei Corona komme ich 2020 auf 1.2 Standardabweichungen oder etwa 72% Wahrscheinlichkeit einer nicht bloss zufälligen Übersterblichkeit. Für wissenschaftliche Nachweise werden üblicherweise 95% gefordert.

----------


## obelix

Ich weiß aktuell nicht, wer hier mehr (nur) schwarz/weiß denkt und viele Fakten, belegbare Zahlen außen vor lässt? Zudem wohnen wir nicht auf einer Insel und kein Virus macht vor Grenzen halt.

Hätten wir in D den relativ guten Verlauf auch mit weniger/keinen Einschränkungen erlebt? Wer will das berechnen?

Freuen würde ich mich, wenn hier in diesem Forum nicht zusätzlich "_Verschwörungstheorien"_ verbreitet werden würden. Bill Gates verkauft seine Chips auch so und Alf kann nicht überall sein.

----------


## ursus47

> Im Jahr 2018 waren die meisten Grippeopfer aus der Gruppe der 85-90 jährigen, gefolgt von den 80-85 jährigen, während 2020 die meisten Corona-Opfer aus der Gruppe der 80-85 jährigen stammten, gefolgt von den 90-95 jährigen.


Mann o Mann das ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten. Möchte hier jemand zeigen wie schlau er ist.

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
mir fällt bei den Corona-Opfer-Altersgruppen auf, dass ich nicht dabei bin und Du auch nicht. Und sogar Harald, der Unverwüstliche, auch nicht.
Also freuen wir uns erst mal.
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hätten wir in D den relativ guten Verlauf auch mit  weniger/keinen Einschränkungen erlebt? Wer will das berechnen?


Niemand,  ist unbekannt. Aber ich freue mich in diesen Zeiten über gute  Nachrichten. Ende März, als die Kanzlerin unter dem Eindruck des  Ausbruchs in Norditalien ihre Corona-Rede hielt, wurde weit Schlimmeres  befürchtet.

Ich war gestern Abend bei der Auswertung überrascht  von den Daten für uns Herren im besten Alter. Die Häufung der Todesfälle  bei den Ältesten scheint weniger ausgeprägt als bei der Grippe von 2018  und man zählt bei Covid erst ab 75 bis 80 Jahren zur Risikogruppe.

----------


## obelix

> Die Häufung der Todesfälle  bei den Ältesten scheint weniger ausgeprägt als bei der Grippe von 2018  und man zählt bei Covid erst ab 75 bis 80 Jahren zur Risikogruppe.


auch dazu gibt es nahezu stündlich neue/andere Informationen zu lesen.

EIN Kernproblem von Corona!?

----------


## Lothar M

Ein Spiegel-Artikel, in welchen Situationen das Infektionsrisiko am größten ist:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...7-e5aeb08f1524

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

Deutsche Gründlichkeit und Sauberkeit wirken dem Risiko entgegen. Während in Deutschland die Übersterblichkeit kaum zu messen war, lag sie in Grossbritannien bei rund 120%. Luftverschmutzung soll auch eine Rolle spielen, weil Viren an Partikeln haften. Könnte erklären, warum in London die Übersterblichkeit bei rund 220% lag. Selbst Berlin kam mir dagegen immer wie ein Luftkurort vor.

https://www.theguardian.com/environm...-air-pollution

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Artikel aus Spektrum der Wissenschaft über den erwarteten Ansturm von Covid-19-Patienten auf Rehakliniken:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/droht-e...iniken/1735734

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Es gibt so viele Rehakliniken die geschlossen wurden wegen Corona, warum sollte man dann den Betroffenen nicht die Chance geben, dass sie sich wieder ganz Erholen können. Man sollte ein wenig flexibler sein.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Es soll 164,000 Betten in Vorsorge- und Rehabilitationseinrichtungen geben, fast so viele, wie offiziell Covid-Faelle. Auf die Idee, dass man Kliniken wegen einer ungewoehnlich hohen Zahl schwerer Erkrankungen schliesst, waere ich von allein nicht gekommen.

----------


## Michi1

Hast du nicht richtig gelesen. Ich rede von REHA Kliniken. Da gibt es mehrere die immer noch geschlossen sind da Coronafälle festgestellt worden sind. Die müsste man halt so schnell wie möglich wieder öffnen. Da ja auch nicht so viele OP durchgeführt wurden, wegen Corona sind auch viele REHA K. nicht ausgelastet.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Michi, ich glaube wir meinen fast das Gleiche. Es gibt 164k Betten in Vorsorge- und Rehabilitationseinrichtungen. https://www.qualitaetskliniken.de/re...n-deutschland/ ein Teil davon sind Kliniken. In normalen Zeiten waeren wohl genug Kapazitaeten fuer die Covid-REHA-Faelle vorhanden.

Teils zum Thema leere Kliniken aus Grossbritannien: Im UK war, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, eine deutliche Uebersterblichkeit zu verzeichen im April.  https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulat...rriages/deaths 
Addiert man die UK 2020 Uebersterblichkeit ueberm 5-Jahres-Durchschnitt, komme ich auf etwa 50k extra Tote. Es gab aber nur 35k Covid-Tote, offiziell. Bleibt die Frage, woher die uebrigen 15k kommen. Der Artikel aus dem Guardian sagt, es seien noch rund 5.5k gefunden worden, dann waeren es jetzt 40k Tote im UK. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...al-figures-say

"The reasons behind the extra 8,000 deaths remain unclear, with speculation that they could have been caused by delayed hospital admissions for other life-threatening conditions and other factors such as economic hardship, and mental health problems."

Nach meinem Mikey-Mouse-statistischen Ueberschlag der Uebersterblichkeit im UK fehlt eine Erklaerung fuer rund 10k Todesfaelle, der Guardian schreibt von 8k und spekuliert, sie koennten an den Folgen des Shutdowns gestorben sein. Geschlossene Kliniken etc.

----------


## Optimist

*Eine kleine Studie des Uniklinikums Augsburg zur Todesursache von Corona-Patienten:*

Die Obduktion ergab massive Lungenschädigungen als Todesursache. Mehr als die Hälfte der verstorbenen Patienten wurde* nicht* künstlich beatmet!

https://presse-augsburg.de/covid-19-...ienten/554901/
  _Die wichtigste Erkenntnis aus der ersten Analyse ist, dass die beschriebenen Lungenschädigungen offensichtlich nicht eine Komplikation der Beatmung darstellen. Vielmehr entstehen sie unabhängig von dieser intensivmedizinischen Maßnahme am ehesten direkt durch die virale Schädigung. Alle Patienten litten an schweren Grunderkrankungen, die jedoch nicht unmittelbar zum Tod führten_

  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Studie mit genaueren Daten zu Vorerkrankungen der Patienten
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jam...rticle/2766557

  Franz

----------


## W.Rellok

Ein nachdenklich stimmender Bericht eines weltweit führenden Virologen, Forscher, MENSCH:



> Man diagnostizierte einen schweren Sauerstoffmangel, obwohl ich immer noch nicht kurzatmig war. Bilder meiner Lungen zeigten eine schwere Lungenentzündung  typisch für COVID-19. Ich fühlte mich ständig erschöpft, obwohl ich jemand bin, der ansonsten vor Energie strotzt. Ich war nicht nur müde, ich war total erschöpft. Dieses Gefühl werde ich nie vergessen.





> Ich wurde also ins Krankenhaus gebracht, obwohl ich in der Zwischenzeit negativ auf das Virus getestet worden war. Auch das ist typisch für COVID-19: Das Virus verschwindet, aber seine Auswirkungen halten wochenlang an.


https://deutsch.medscape.com/artikel...=2392191&faf=1

Ich frage mich, wie weit kann es in der Corona-Krise in unserem Land noch die Forderung nach mehr Selbstbestimmung geben (vgl. Julian Nida-Rümelin in der SZ vom 23./24.5.2020)?

Winfried

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich frage mich, wie weit kann es in der Corona-Krise in unserem Land noch die Forderung nach mehr Selbstbestimmung geben (vgl. Julian Nida-Rümelin in der SZ vom 23./24.5.2020)?


Ein in der Tat sehr eindrucksvoller Bericht... Er lässt die wirkliche Gefahr und das Risiko mehr durchblicken als es nackte Zahlen oder irgendwelche Verlautbarungen vermögen. Heute morgen lese ich von einem Ausbruch in Leer in Niedersachsen. Dort war eine Woche lang keine einzige Neuinfektion festgestellt worden. Jetzt haben sich offensichtlich in einem Restaurant 7 Menschen neu angesteckt, 50 müssen in Quarantäne und die Ansteckungswege wie auch die tatsächlich Infizierten konnten noch nicht definitiv geklärt werden. Solches hängt wie ein Damoklesschwert über uns und jede vermeintliche Sicherheit kann sich schnell als Trugschluß erweisen.
Welch eigentümlicher Kontrast zu jenen Umtriebigen, die sich zu Unrecht oder gar willkürlich in ihren Rechten beschnitten sehen. Zum Glück bislang eine Minderheit. Aber wielange noch?

----------


## W.Rellok

Weil ich finde, statt Covid-19 könnte auch PrCa stehen, bin ich für diesen Hinweis sehr dankbar:




> Heute morgen lese ich von einem Ausbruch in Leer in Niedersachsen. Dort war eine Woche lang keine einzige Neuinfektion festgestellt worden. Jetzt haben sich offensichtlich in einem Restaurant 7 Menschen neu angesteckt, 50 müssen in Quarantäne und die Ansteckungswege wie auch die tatsächlich Infizierten konnten noch nicht definitiv geklärt werden.


Und ich befürchte, von einigen NICHTPATIENTEN wird zunehmend in eine andere Richtung argumentiert, so wie hier (als Kommentar auf den von mir zitierten Patientenbericht:




> S.W.|  Medizinischer FachangestellterAnscheinend hat Herr Piot erst jetzt entdeckt, dass er sterblich ist
> Sonst würde der Mann kein Gedöns machen
> An irgendwas sterben wir, Altersschwäche, Influenza undsoweiter
> Ioannidis und Koll. haben als Ergebnis ihrer Studien klargemacht, dass Covid-19 nicht gefährlicher ist als der übliche Pendlerverkehr am Abend.
> Werden deshalb jetzt alle Autos abgeschafft? Natürlich nicht
> Die Rezession wird dazu führen, dass die Generation, welche in den kommenden Jahren ins Berufsleben drängt,  keine Familie gründen kann, weil infolge der zu erwartenden Massenentlassungen Arbeitsplätze fehlen
> Und das alles nur deshalb, damit die Alten noch ein paar Monate länger leben
> Gott behüte Europa vor einer solchen Monster-Senioren-Generation, welche die Jugend auffrisst
> Ich bin inzwischen selber im Rentenalter und werde hoffentlich mit Leichtigkeit und Würde gehen, wenn die Zeit kommt
> ...


quo vadis?

Winfried

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Winfried,




> Ioannidis und Koll. haben als Ergebnis ihrer Studien klargemacht, dass  Covid-19 nicht gefährlicher ist als der übliche Pendlerverkehr am Abend.
> Werden deshalb jetzt alle Autos abgeschafft? Natürlich nicht


Du weißt es, ich weiß es, von den meisten Forumsnutzern nehme ich an, dass sie es auch wissen:

Der große Unterschied zwischen dem Pendlerverkehr und Corona ist, dass die Opferzahlen durch den Pendlerverkehr nicht exponentiell steigen.

Ralf

----------


## KarlEmagne

Kuenstliche Beatmung: ist ultima ratio, um Schwerkranke zu retten. Fuehrt zu einer bei Lungenfunktionsstoerung eher unerwuenschten Erschlaffung der Atemmuskulatur. Foerdert u.U. auch Atemwegsinfektionen. Deswegen versucht man sie bei Covid moeglichst zu vermeiden. Und ist uebrigens ausserordentlich unangenehm, wer schon mal die Freude hatte.

Umtriebige: ob sich diese zu Unrecht beschnitten sehen, ist eine verfassungsrechtliche Frage, in der ich mir kein Urteil erlauben kann. Die Verhaeltnismaessigkeit muss gewahrt bleiben, wofuer man um eine Kosten- / Nutzen-Abwaegung nicht herum kommt. Leider reagiert ein Gutteil der Diskussionsteilnehmer immer noch allergisch auf Hinweise zum Schaden, den die Eindaemmungsmassnahmen anrichten. Manch einer ist Rentner und von steigender Arbeitslosigkeit wenig bekuemmert.

Umtriebig sind vor allem die Juengeren unter uns, die ihrem Sozialleben einen hoeheren Stellenwert beimessen als die ueber sechzigjaehrigen. Gibt uns eine Krankheit, der bislang 0,02% der Bevoelkerung in Kanada und 0,01% in Deutschland zum Opfer gefallen sind, das Recht Menschen zu verfolgen, die altersgemaess aktiv und auf Partnersuche sind?

----------


## obelix

Menschen mit einer Denkweise wie du machen mir mehr Sorgen als "Corona".

Es ist doch logisch dass abgewogen werden muss und auch wird, wie weit Einschränkungen, sowohl persönliche als auch wirtschaftliche, sinnvoll und vertretbar sind. Die Grundrechte sind unser höchstes Gut!

----------


## KarlEmagne

Aus Schweden gibt's (auch nicht mehr so neue) Zahlen zu Covid:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...en-coronavirus

In Stockholm hatten "nur" 7.3% bis Ende April Antikoerper gegen SARS-CoV-2. Die Schweden koennen es niemandem Recht machen. Die Toten sind zuviel, aber die Ansteckungen zu wenig?

Wie dem auch sei, kann man hieraus die Mortalitaetsrate abschaetzen. In Stockholm leben 2,4 Millionen Menschen, von denen 2,4 Millionen x 7.3% = 175.200 Ende April Antikoerper hatten. In Stockholm gab es 1936 Tote, 479 davon im Mai. Also 1475 Tote bis Ende April. Mortalitaetsrate von etwa 1475 / 175200 = 0.8%. 

Risikogruppe in Schweden ab etwa 70 Jahren. 88% der Opfer ueber 70 Jahre, 95% ueber 60 Jahre: https://www.statista.com/statistics/...by-age-groups/

Statistik zur Uebersterblichkeit: https://www.scb.se/en/finding-statis...ics-on-deaths/

Uebersterblichkeit in Schweden maximal 58%, in der Hochphase von Covid-19 vom 20. Maerz bis 11. Mai gemittelt 29%. Todesfaelle seit 8. April ruecklaeufig.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Aus den schwedischen Covid-Opfern pro Altersgruppe, der auf Basis der Zahlen aus Stockholm geschätzten Mortalität von 0,8%, der schwedischen Alterspyramide und der Annahme einer über die Altersgruppen gleichbleibenden Infektionsquote komme ich auf folgende altersspezifische Mortalitäten von Covid-19:



Altersgruppe
Sterblichkeit

0-10
0.00%

10-29
0.01%

30-39
0.02%

40-49
0.06%

50-59
0.18%

60-69
0.46%

70-79
1.42%

80-89
3.04%

90-105
6.17%



Die Schätzung ist mit einiger Unsicherheit behaftet, weil es nur so wenig Informationen über die Zahl der symptomfreien Verläufe von Covid-19 gibt und eine altersunabhängige Infektionsquote vielleicht auch nicht realistisch ist; ich würde eine deutliche Häufung bei den sozial aktiven zwanzig- bis vierzigjährigen und eventuell den achzig- bis hundertjährigen in Pflegeheimen erwarten. Bestätigt aber, was wir alle geahnt haben: für die über siebzigjährigen ist die Krankheit hochgefährlich und den unter vierzigjährigen macht sie nur wenig aus.

Quellen:
https://www.populationpyramid.net/sweden/2100/
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1107913/number-of-coronavirus-deaths-in-sweden-by-age-groups/

Berechnung: http://karlemann.epizy.com/sweden-mortality.xls

----------


## buschreiter

Ich weiß ja nicht so recht...es wird immer nur auf die Mortalität geschaut. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt erschreckend!  Eine gute Bekannte von mir, 38 Jahre jung, war am Anfang des ganzen Spektakels infiziert, ist schon lange negativ getestet und hat leider ihren Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn noch nicht zurück. Rosige Aussichten sind das nicht, wenn man nicht weiß, ob man seine Sinne wieder zurückerlangt...Ein anderer Bekannter von mir (Sportler) bringt nur noch 70% seiner eigentlichen Leistung und weiß nicht, wie es weitergeht. Solche Beispiele gibt es einige, natürlich auch genügend Menschen, die (bis heute) keine Auswirkungen verspüren.  
LG Achim

----------


## ursus47

Also ganz ehrlich ................mich macht das von rechts angehauchte Geschriebe von KarlE langsam aber sicher aggressiv. So ein unmenschliches Geschwätz gehört hier einfach verboten.
Ich glaube nicht dass dies zur PCa Thematik benötigt wird.
Macht doch bitte mal ein Ende mit dieser scheiss politisiererei.
Er soll doch auf die Strasse gehen wenn er das möchte und sich zu den Gleichgesinnten Deppen gesellen.
Urs

----------


## Lothar M

Danke, Urs!
Mein Ziel war die Thematisierung von direkter oder indirekter Gefährdung von Krebspatienten.
Lothar

----------


## Optimist

*"Wie sich die Coronakrise auf Krebspatienten auswirkt"
*
  Als Folge der Corona-Pandemie werden viele Krebs-Behandlungen verschoben und zahlreiche Patienten scheuen Arzt- und Klinikbesuche wegen der möglichen Ansteckungsgefahr.
  Vorsorgeuntersuchungen werden nicht wahrgenommen, Therapien verkürzt, Nachsorgeuntersuchungen ausgesetzt. 

Ausführlicher in 
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/covid...ews_id=1131665


Franz

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Es bleibt interessant:
Ab 2. Woche Juni unbeschwerter Urlaub in Thüringen (ohne sinnlose Maske, aber mit Ab- und Anstand) möglich? Dann wissen wir nach zwei Wochen vielleicht mehr und müssen entweder wieder in Panik verfallen oder dürfen erleichtert sein.

----------


## uwes2403

Ja, die Entwicklung dort wird interessant....

----------


## lutzi007

Hier bei uns in Ostfriesland, wo hinsichtlich des Virus bisher sehr wenig los war, ziehen die Infektionszahlen jetzt langsam an. Gestern hat es die Stadt Leer schon bis in die Nachrichten geschafft. Den Insulanern auf Norderney wird langsam schon mulmig zumute.
Ich werde jedenfalls unsere schönen Küstenorte und Inseln in nächster Zeit meiden und auch nicht nach Thüringen u.ä. fahren.
Lutz

----------


## obelix

Jheringsfehn, Familienfeier - ein blöderes Verhalten, auch vom Wirt, geht gar nicht.

----------


## buschreiter

> Jheringsfehn, Familienfeier - ein blöderes Verhalten, auch vom Wirt, geht gar nicht.


Wohl wahr...in Köln haben viele Gastronomen erst gar nicht eröffnet, bzw. wieder geschlossen. Weil es nicht gut funktioniert, es sich nicht rechnet, die Gäste ausbleiben oder sich völlig daneben benehmen. Da hat man die große Auswahl...Gottes Zoo ist groß. 
Erschreckend finde ich, dass viele Menschen sehr sehr spät die 112 anrufen, wenn ein Verdacht auf Infarkt oder Schlaganfall besteht. Diese Krankheiten sind ja auch nach wie vor vorhanden und haben von ihrer Gefährlichkeit nichts verloren.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Hier bei uns in Ostfriesland, wo hinsichtlich des Virus bisher sehr wenig los war, ziehen die Infektionszahlen jetzt langsam an. Gestern hat es die Stadt Leer schon bis in die Nachrichten geschafft. Den Insulanern auf Norderney wird langsam schon mulmig zumute.
> Ich werde jedenfalls unsere schönen Küstenorte und Inseln in nächster Zeit meiden und auch nicht nach Thüringen u.ä. fahren.
> Lutz


Die Norderneyer können einem Leid tuen. Offenbar wird so gut wie gar nicht kontrolliert, weder von der Polizei, noch von der Frisia-Fähre, noch von der Gemeinde! So können sich Tagesgäste auf die Fähre schmuggeln und am Abend zurückfahren. Leichtsinnig und unverschämt!
R.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Zu Spaetschaeden von Covid gibt's kaum Daten - wie auch? Es dauert ein halbes Jahr, bis man sich von schwerer Krankheit voll erholt. Meine Nerven gaben etwa 9 Monate nach der RP wieder Lebenszeichen.

Ich kann's verstehen, dass einige ueber meine Posts zu den Daten aus Schweden erbost sind. Fuer die Aelteren unter uns sind das keine guten Nachrichten. Zum einen ist Covid fuer ueber sechzigjaehrige mit beeintraechtigter Gesundheit tatsaechlich hochgefaehrlich und zum anderen ist kaum damit zu rechnen, dass das Virus verschwindet. Ich weiss nicht, wie es in Berlin zugeht aber hier in Montreal liefen Grillparties ganz wie frueher mit Jungs um die 25, die nicht so aussahen, als wuerden sie sich viel verbieten lassen und in ihrem grossen Kreis der Facebook-Freunde vielleicht niemanden haben, der krank wurde.

Bis Impfungen, wirksame Medikamente oder sonstige Besserungen in Sicht sind, wird's nach meiner Einschaetzung leider darauf hinauslaufen, dass Personen aus Risikogruppen nur mit hochwertigen Atemschutzmasken einkaufen, Handdesinfektionsmittel nutzen und Kleidung desinfizieren sollten, vielleicht auch Lebensmittel-Verpackungen. 70% Ethanol soll am besten helfen. Das, oder fuer sich die Entscheidung treffen, mit welchen Risiken man leben will. Denn nur noch allein zu Hause hocken ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache und zumindest bei mir auch nicht gesundheitsfoerderlich.

----------


## Optimist

Zu Akutschäden bei der Infektion und möglichen Folgeschäden (Lunge, Nerven, Gehirn) nach überstandener Infektion:

*Covid-19: Genesen, aber trotzdem krank?*

https://www.mdr.de/wissen/corona-gen...olgen-100.html

_Um die direkten Folgeschäden von Covid-19 besser im Blick zu haben, will das Universitätsklinikum Schleswig-Holstein (UKSH) eine Corona-Biobank aufbauen. Zehn Jahre lang sollen dafür alle genesenen Schleswig-Holsteiner untersucht werden.._


Franz

----------


## Michi1

Wie kann man vor einer Krankheit Angst haben, gegen die man sich schützen kann, auch in Arztpraxen und eine Krankheit, die man schon hat nicht mehr behandeln lassen? Hysterie? Versteh ich nicht.

----------


## lutzi007

Michi,
man kann sich zwar bis zu einem gewissen Grad schützen, aber durch die Fehler Anderer kann man sich trotzdem anstecken. Gerade in einer Arztpraxis gibt es dafür einige Möglichkeiten. Ich kann diese Angst verstehen. Ich blende das aber aus und nehme alle meine Arzttermine genauso wahr wie vor Corona.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Lutz, wenn ich in ein Wartezimmer reinschaue und es sitzen schon mehrere drin warte ich im Freien. Da seh ich ja wer rauskommt und bin dann rechtzeitig, wenn ich drankomme drin. Ich habe heute meinen bestimmt 10 Zahnarzttermin während der Coronazeit.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
um einen guten Schutz beim Arztbesuch zu erreichen, sollten Personen die zum besonderen Gefährdungskreis gehören, sich FFP2-Masken besorgen. Solche Masken Filtern sowohl die Ausatemluft als auch die Einatemluft und schützen damit auch vor Viren.
Es wird zwar gesagt, dass solche Masken dem medizinischen Personal vorbehalten sein sollen, werden aber auch an Risikogruppen, also an ältere Menschen ausgegeben. 
*- siehe FFP-Masken -*

Gruß Heribert

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Richtig Heribert,
nur FFP2 Masken sind als Selbstschutz sinnvoll. Am besten mit Ventil für die Ausatmung, damit für Hochrisiko-Patienten das Atmen noch einigermaßen erträglich ist. Für die anderen mit guter Lungenfunktion wären FFP2 ohne Ventil natürlich schöner, da hiermit auch der Gegenüber vor den ausgeatmeten Viren sicher ist. Und: Jede Maske nur einmal benutzen, sonst ist das eher sinnlos.
Uwe

----------


## tritus59

> Jede Maske nur einmal benutzen, sonst ist das eher sinnlos.


 Da weiss man wirklich bald nicht mehr, was man glauben soll.
Die Corono Viren sollen ja 60°C nicht lange überleben. Was spricht denn gegen eine Wärmebehandlung sagen wir 30-60 min bei 80°C im Backofen, so wie es auch ab und zu empfohlen wird ?

Heinrich

----------


## Michi1

Auch wird gesagt das die Viren nicht lange überlegen. Was spricht dagegen, wenn ich die Einwegmaske 20 Min trage und sie dann 2-3 Tage auslüften lasse. Soll ich jedes Mal, wenn ich sie ein paar Min. benötige immer einen neue tragen? Finde ich ein wenig übertrieben. Meistens brauche ich sie wirklich nur 1x pro Woche.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
falls es noch nicht durchgedrungen ist; die einfachen Fließstoffmasken haben lediglich die Eigenschaft die eigenen Ausatemaerosole davon abzuhalten bis zu dem Gegenüber vorzudringen. Ihn also vor einer Ansteckung durch den Träger dieser Maske zu schützen. Den Träger dieser Masken selbst schützen sie nicht! 

Ein allgemeiner Schutz wäre nur dann zu bewirken, wenn alle Menschen in diesem Raum ebenfalls eine solche Maske trügen. Deshalb ist im ÖPNV, im Supermarkt und eigentlich in allen geschlossenen Räumen Maskenpflicht sinnvoll. Waschbare Stoffmasken sind insofern wiederverwendbar, als sie nach jedem Tragen eine wirksame Desinfektion erfahren.

Die Einatemaerosole sind nur durch FFP2 Masken weitestgehend abgewehrt und um sicherzugehen, zum einmaligen Gebrauch verwendbar.

Heribert

----------


## KarlEmagne

Idealerweise verwendet man Masken nur kurz und nur einmalig. Aber bei N95+, FFP2/3 oder ähnlich ist das schon ein Kostenfaktor, selbst wenn's welche zu kaufen gäbe. Als "Aluhut" hatte ich mich im Februar, abseits der MM, über Corona informiert und war zum Schluss gekommen, dass  das Virus gefährlich ist (warum sonst hätten die Chinesen einen Lockdown organisiert) und aller Voraussicht nach Europa und Nordamerika kommt. Und konnte tatsächlich noch N95 Masken bei Walmart bekommen. Ausserdem gab es auf Amazon noch 3M Partikelfilter für Handwerker, als medizinische Einwegmasken nur noch von zweifelhaften Quellen verschickt wurden. Die 3M Maske kam an mit Filtern, die Einwegmasken habe ich nie gesehen.

Ich habe ab Anfang März in der U-Bahn Masken getragen, was mich wohl ebenfalls als Aluhut outet. Bin aber ab April zum Schluss gekommen, dass dies für mich aufgrund der überschaubaren Gefährdung meiner Alters- und Fitnessklasse nicht nötig ist.

Eine Variante meiner N95-Masken hat ein Ventil, das die Ausatmung erleichtert und die Haltbarkeit der Masken erhöht, weil Verunreinigungen aus der eigenen Atemluft nur zu einem geringen Teil in den Filter geraten. Ich würde schätzen, dass solche Masken andere etwa genauso gut schützen wie einfache Einwegmasken und kann sie sehr empfehlen. Ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Auswaschen von Masken gemacht. Dazu nehme ich eine Müslischale mit Spülmittel gefüllt und stelle sie mitsamt Maske in die Mikrowelle. Dort kann man die Hitze recht gut auf 60C dosieren, was das Virus erledigen sollte. Dann muss man die Maske wie bei Handwäsche etwas bewegen und sie ist so gut wie neu.

Die komfortabelste und effizienteste Maske ist allerdings die Variante für Handwerker. Leider kann man darunter kaum sprechen, aber man bekommt am besten Luft und kann sie tatsächlich über Stunden tragen. Für die U-Bahn mag das eine Lösung sein, wenn man wirklich Bedenken hat. Ein Problem ist allerdings die sehr trockene Atemluft, die Hustenreiz verursacht.

Sieht etwa so aus, meine war 3m Markenware: https://www.amazon.de/NASUM-Gesicht-...RZJ/ref=sr_1_5   und die Partikelfilter sehen aus wie in dieser Abbildung: https://www.amazon.de/WXGY-Partikelf...1Z/ref=sr_1_47 

Die Partikelfilter sind recht gross, Durchmesser knapp 10cm und haben deswegen nur einen geringen Atemwiderstand. Wegen des sehr effizienten Ventils dieser Masken werden die Filter kaum von der eigenen Atemluft verunreinigt, halten also eine Weile. Filterwirkung und Dichtigkeit der Masken am Gesicht schlagen alle N95-Masken, die ich gefunden habe, um Längen. Man bekommt sogar Aktivkohle-Filter, die für Demos taugen. Denn die Anregung kam vom Urlaub in Chile, wo Demonstranten ebendiese Masken gegen Tränengas trugen  :Blinzeln:

----------


## ursus47

> Ich habe ab Anfang März in der U-Bahn Masken getragen, was mich wohl ebenfalls als Aluhut outet. Bin aber ab April zum Schluss gekommen, dass dies für mich aufgrund der überschaubaren Gefährdung meiner Alters- und Fitnessklasse nicht nötig ist.


Dass Du die Maske auch zum Schutz Deiner Mitmenschen tragen sollst hast Du noch nichts gehört?

----------


## tritus59

> Eine Variante meiner N95-Masken hat ein Ventil, das die Ausatmung erleichtert und die Haltbarkeit der Masken erhöht, weil Verunreinigungen aus der eigenen Atemluft nur zu einem geringen Teil in den Filter geraten. Ich würde schätzen, dass solche Masken andere etwa genauso gut schützen wie einfache Einwegmasken und kann sie sehr empfehlen.


 Wenn ich das so lese, dann dürfte man eigentlich N95 oder FFP2 Masken nur ohne Ausatmungsventil im ÖV benutzen, denn nur so sind auch die "normalen" Maskenträger geschützt. Wieso sollen denn FFP2 Masken mit Ausatmungsventil die anderen schützen, wenn die eigene Atemluft praktisch ungefiltert in die Umgebung abgegeben wird. Der einfache Maskenträger trägt ja seine Einwegmaske hauptsächlich nur zum Schutze anderer.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Hier in Kanada gibt es (noch) keine Maskenpflicht. Der Kommentar zur U-Bahn vom Anfang März, als niemand Masken trug. Mangels Arbeitsweg - Büro geschlossen - hatte ich für April und Mai nicht mal eine Fahrkarte.

N95 / FFP2/3 Masken mit Ventil / Gasmaske: Die Ventilöffnung ist recht klein und nicht direkt vorm Mund. Ohne jetzt einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis liefern zu können, würde ich den Schutz anderer bei Ventil-FFP3 für genauso gut halten wie bei einer einfachen Einwegmaske. Deren Wirksamkeit umstritten ist, da hast du sicher Recht.

Aber habt ihr mal nach Polyester-Strech-Halstüchern geschaut? Diese Kombi-Dinger, die man sich wie ein Pirat um den Kopf wickeln kann, oder im Winter zum Dichten der Jacke nutzen? Die dichten ringsum und fangen Tröpfchen auf. UND man kann sie über Gasmasken oder FFP3 ziehen, damit man in der U-Bahn oder im Baumarkt oder wo auch immer nicht wie ein Alien aussieht.

----------


## Reinhold2

Wie sagte meine erfahrene Apothekerin: "Ist zwar gegen mein Geschäft, aber ich gebe Ihnen einen Tipp: Waschen Sie alle Masken bei 60 Grad in der Waschmaschine. Danach trocknen und evt. bügeln". Ich habe es getestet und es klappt. Selbst die Einweg-Masken überstehen alles ohne Schaden und ich bügel die sogar. Dann sehen die wie neu aus.
Gestern eine ffp2-Maske für eine halbe Stunde (!) im Supermarkt aufgehabt. Mehr halte ich es nicht aus, weg damit!

----------


## Michi1

Fast täglich bekomme ich eine Warnung das so viele Masken im Umlauf sind, die unsicher sind. Ich glaub das kann mir mit Einwegmasken nicht passieren. Es steht dort immer KN95. Betrifft also FFP2 Masken.

----------


## Lothar M

Ein Artikel aus der FAZ der einen Einzelfall eines Überlebenden schildert.
Empfehlenswert!

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16782981.html

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Es gab die letzten Tage schon mehrere Interviews im TV. Sind alle ziemlich ähnlich.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi,

leider verstehst du es nicht.
Es gab und gibt keine Masken, die dich schützen würden. Für 1, oder 2 
Das sind sicherlich Fakes!

Brigitte und ich haben in der letzten Zeit 2 X 10 Masken für 140,00 Euro in der Apotheke vor Ort gekauft (ffp2, ohne Ventil) *Nur die sind Sicher!*
Ich habe hier auch ffp2 und 3 mit Ventil. Die setze ich aber nur im Bauhaus auf.

Lieber Heinrich, natürlich kann man diese guten Masken desinfizieren.
Wir geben diese, nach jeder Benutzung in den Backofen. 80 Grad/30 Minuten.
Achte darauf dass die Heißluft-Funktion ausgeschaltet ist.
Ich denke, das kann man 2 X machen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

FAZ-Artikel u.a. über den gefährlichen Rückgang von Facharztbesuchen auch in der Onokologie:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...-16786341.html

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ein Artikel aus der FAZ der einen Einzelfall eines Überlebenden schildert.
> Empfehlenswert!
> 
> https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16782981.html
> 
> Lothar


Die Betreiber des Kitzloch in Ischgl sind zu Recht kritisiert worden, weil sie von Infektionen wussten. Ob es Besucher dieser Kneipe gab, die mitte Maerz noch nichts von einem neuen Virus gehoert hatten? Und nichts von der Uebertragbarkeit von Erkaeltungskrankheiten ahnten in einer Umgebung, in der sich vor lauter Musik alle anschreien?

https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/gesu...id_298512.html

Vielleicht hatte das Fiasko von Ischgl auch was mit warm / kalt Unterschieden zu tun. Nach koerperlicher Betaetigung bei Minusgraden auf der Piste in die feutchtwarme Kneipe und dann angetrunken in die kalte Gebirgsnacht. Wer das Virus direkt in die Lunge kriegt, den trifft's haerter und mit praeparierten Atemwegen umso mehr.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Einige gute Grafiken zur C-Krise. 

https://www.nzz.ch/panorama/die-wich...rus-ld.1542774

----------


## Michi1

Hartmuth, erst mal schön, dass du wieder da bist. 
Genau solche Masken (ffp2) tauchen in den Produktwarnungen immer wieder in den Produktwarnungen auf. Es wird gewarnt davor das sie gefälscht sind und von TÜV nicht abgenommen werden können.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Spaetestens nach der ersten 60C Waesche in der Maschine kriegen auch die hochwertigsten Masken keinen TUEV mehr. Ich wuerd preiswerte, aber gut sitzende Varianten nicht grundsaetzlich ablehen. Wegen der Kosten und der immer noch bestehenden Beschaffungsprobleme gibt es bestimmt auch C-Unwillige mit Alibi-Vermummungen fuer Pflichtzonen, die ungewaschen zu Pilz-, Bakterien- und Virenschleudern werden. Vielleicht sollte man besser in Supermaerkten und oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln Masken verschenken...

----------


## Heribert

Was man mit 60°C Wäsche oder auch 80°C Backofen erreicht ist eine Desinfektion. Damit erreicht man eine sehr große Zahl an Bakterien und Viren, eine Keimfreiheit aber nicht. 
Eine Sterilisation erreicht man unter gespanntem Dampf bei 2 Bar Überdruck und einer Temperatur von 134°C - 30 Minuten oder Heisluft bei 180°C ebenfalls 30 Minuten.

Vor allen Dingen sind Sporen, die sich sehr schnell in feuchtwarmem Klima entwickeln, mit solch niedrigen Temperaturen und den genannten Methoden nicht zu beeindrucken.

----------


## tritus59

Ja, das ist ja alles richtig. In der jetzigen Zeit reicht mir erstmals ein Vernichten der Coronaviren völlig. Und dies wird ja offensichtlich gut erreicht mit 60°C Wäsche oder 80°C Backofen der Masken.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Bei der Waschmaschine haette ich Bedenken, dass beim Umwaelzen in der Trommel das Filtermaterial abgerieben wird. Und bleiben bei Sterilisation im Backofen nicht saemtliche Partikel, Staub, Sporen, Pollen, Fett und Schweiss in der Maske?

----------


## Reinhold2

Karl, sehe ich auch so, das Fett, Schweiss, Schmutz etc. bei der Backofenmethode erhalten bleiben. Deswegen Waschmaschine, da die Masken die Wäsche unbeschadet überstehen. 
R.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

mir ging es um die ffp2 und ffp3 Masken, mit und ohne Ventil.
Nur diese kommen bei mir 2 X in den Backofen.
Soweit mir bekannt, dürfen diese mit Waschwasser und Desinfektionsmittel gar nicht in Berührung kommen.

Michi, wir gehen mal davon aus, dass die 7 Euronen teuren ffp2 Masken aus unserer Vorort-Apotheke keine nachgemachten sind. Die Lieferanten sind dem Apotheker bekannt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

Heute auf Tagesschau.de:

Warnung vor schneller Remdesivir-Zulassung

https://www.tagesschau.de/investigat...sivir-107.html

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich bleibe bei den Einwegmasken. Die paar Minuten die ich sie wöchentlich anhabe (z.B. wenn ich zum Zahnarzt muss)brauche ich keine "bessere"

----------


## KarlEmagne

"Das einzige, was Remdesivir bisher gezeigt hat, ist, dass es die Krankheitsdauer um vier Tage verkürzt. Aber das Mindeste müsste doch sein, dass die Patienten, die es rechtzeitig bekommen, weniger schwer krank werden."

Dem "Medikament" strenger Lockdown muesste danach ebenfalls die Zulassung versagt bleiben, weil schwere Nebenwirkungen als gesichert gelten koennen, aber aus den Laenderstatistiken kaum ein Nutzen erkennbar ist. Dazu Vergleich England, Frankreich (strenger Lockdown) mit Deutschland (eine Ausgangssperre gab es nie) und Schweden.

----------


## Heribert

> Soweit mir bekannt, dürfen diese mit Waschwasser und Desinfektionsmittel gar nicht in Berührung kommen.


60°C waschen und auch 80°C Heißluft sind Desinfektionsmethoden. Desinfektionsmittel sind z.B. 70% Aethanol oder auch Handwaschseife zur Händedesinfektion. Letztere sind natürlich für jede Art von Maskendesinfektion ungeeignet.

Ob bei einer FFP2/3-Maske mit Ventil das Ventil bei 80°C im Backofen nicht schon unwirksam wird, sollte man auch bedenken. Außerdem sind das alles Methoden, die lediglich eine Keimarmut erreichen, allerdings die meisten Viren inaktivieren, auch das Coronavirus; darum gehts ja!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## KarlEmagne

Meine N95 Maske mit Ventil ueberstand sowohl das Bad in der Mueslischale als auch Bespruehen mit 70% Ethanol. Subjektiv kein Unterschied der Ventil- und Filterfunktion, wohl aber des Geruchs.

----------


## Reinhold2

Ethanol?!?!?!?! Das ist das beste Mittel zur Hundeabwehr, aber doch nicht zur alltäglichen Desinfektion! Es kann, bei Anwendung in geschlossenen Räumen, zu Lungenschäden kommen! Außerdem stinkt das Zeug ja fürchterlich! Gut, man kann es nehmen aber nur als Bio-Ethanol mit einer Beimischung von Zitronensäure und verdünnt mit der gleichen Menge Wasser.
Wenn schon Alkohol, dann Isopropyl oder Isopropanol (alles das gleiche Zeug) ca. 70 oder 80%.
R.

----------


## KarlEmagne

https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/gibt...ol-und-alkohol

Ich glaub das ist genau andersrum. Isopropanol ist toxischer als Ethanol == Alkohol. Gleichzeitig ist Ethanol besser als Isopropanol zur Deaktivierung einiger Viren.

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich glaube Ethanol ist nicht so einfach zu bekommen, wird gerne zum Bombenbau genommen. Damit man es nicht säuft ist es in Deutschland vergällt. 
Altes finnisches Lied: "Die Schweden trinken Ethanol, jawohl, jawohl... usw. 
R.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ethanol war in den Laeden schneller vergriffen als Isopropanol, als das mit dem C-Virus los ging. Falls du das mit Bombe meintest.

----------


## Heribert

Ethanol deshalb, weil Coronaviren eine relativ starke Fetthülle haben, die durch Ethanol besser aufgelöst wird. Isopropanol braucht eine längere Einwirkzeit. - Beim Destillieren bei der Alkoholgewinnung ist im Vorlauf ein sehr hoher Anteil an Ethanol. Der, sollte er getrunken werden, schwere Auflösungserscheinungen am Gehirn hervorruft. 

Heribert

----------


## MartinWK

Alkohol und Lungenschäden: https://www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de/...d-verursachen/
Das ist keinesfalls sicher und wenn dann nur bei ausgiebigem Gebrauch.

Ethanol ausverkauft? Spiritus war der einzige Alkohol (außer Klosterfrau...), der immer in Mengen in den Läden stand. Verwendung: 75% Spiritus 25% Wasser, WHO empfohlen: https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...ren-den-garaus
Habe ich meinem Arzt empfohlen, als er seinen Laden nach dem Lockdown das erste Mal wieder aufmachen wollte und nix hatte - hat er dann gekauft und gemixt.

Ethanol-Handhabung gefährlich? Wer ihn trinkt oder ins offene Feuer schüttet wird zu leiden haben. Dass das Zeug gut brennt wird jeder wissen.

Maske stinkt nach Spiritusdesinfektion? Also meine nicht (75%/25%) - ist aber keine FFP2 oder FFP3.

----------


## Barnold

@Heribert
Du schreibst:


> Beim Destillieren bei der Alkoholgewinnung ist im Vorlauf ein sehr hoher Anteil an Ethanol.


Kann ich als Chemiker so nicht stehen lassen. Im Vorlauf ist v.a. Methanol enthalten und der verursacht schwere Schäden, wenn man ihn trinkt.

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Heribert

@Barnold, ja Arnold, da unterliege ich einer Freudschen Fehlleistung!
Es muss natürlich Methanol heißen. Entschuldigung!
Ansonsten stimmt aber die Erkenntnis, dass Ethanol Fette schneller löst als Isopropanol.

----------


## tritus59

Da habt ihr jetzt aber auch den Chemiker in mir wachgerüttelt. Ist Ethanol oder Isopropanol besser zum Fette lösen ? 

Obwohl ich noch keine diesbezügliche Studie kenne, tendiere ich zu Isopropanol als das bessere Mittel zum Fette lösen. Es ist genügend wassermischbar um auf 70% zu kommen und es ist etwas hydrophober wegen des 1 Kohlenstoffatom mehr. Somit ist für mich klar dass Isopropanol mindestens so gut sein muss um Fette (auch hydrophob) zu lösen. Für Corona Vernichtung schätze ich beide als gleichwertig ein bei 30 s Einwirkungszeit, sehe dennoch leichte Vorteile für das Isopropanol, die hydrophopen Spikes auf der Coronahülle anzugreifen.

Lasse mich aber auch gerne durch Studien, welche ich (noch) nicht kenne umstimmen.
Hier noch ein Link zu einem Ärzteblatt im März 2020, welche auch versucht hat, Desinfektionsmittel zu testen, mit unentschiedenem Ausgang Ethanol vs. Isopropanol.

Grüsse
Heinrich

----------


## Heribert

Inzwischen habe ich mich beim *RKI-Tabelle 3* mal umgesehen. Aus deren Empfehlungsliste geht kein Unterschied in der Wirkung von Ethanol 80% und Isopropanol 70% hervor, ist also für die Desinfektion gleichwertig und nach 30 Sekunden voll wirksam.

In der Ausbildung wurde immer betont, dass die Hautdesinfektion vor einer Injektion mit einwertigem Alkohol sicherer die Keime von der Haut lösen und abtöten würde. Diese Lehrmeinung kann ich also vergessen.

Heribert

----------


## tritus59

Abschliessend zu diesem Thema habe ich doch noch eine umfassende Beschreibung über die oben diskutierte Alkohole gefunden:
In Allgemeinarzt-online über die Händedesinfektion mit Alkoholen.

Zusammengefasst:
Desinfizierende Wirksamkeit steigt mit zunehmender Kettenlänge bis C8, allerdings nimmt die Verträglichkeit immer mehr ab
Ethanol wirkt am besten bei nicht umhüllten Viren, Propanol am besten antibakteriell und gegen Noroviren.

Propanol wäre eigentlich sogar besser als das häufigere verwendete Isopropanol (beides sind übrigens einwertige Alkohole = 1 OH-Gruppe, im Vergleich zu etwa Glycerin, ein dreiwertiger Alkohol). Das normale Propanol ist leider sehr viel gefährlicher für die Augen als das Isopropanol (sekundärer Alkohol).

So, genug der Chemiestunde. 

Lieben Gruss
Heinrich

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich krieg Kopfweh! ;-)

----------


## tritus59

> Ethanol?!?!?!?! Das ist das beste Mittel zur Hundeabwehr,


Ich will meinen Hund weder mit Ethanol, Propanol oder sonst welche -ole besprüht sehen. Offensichtlich sind Katzen etwas empfänglicher für das Coronavirus und auch über seltene Fälle von infizierten Hunden wurde berichtet.

Also mein gut gemeinter Tipp für die ganz Ängstlichen: Haltet einfach auch den 1.5 m Abstand zu Katzen ein. Bei Hunden genügen schon 1m. Aber bitte nicht mit Desinfektionsmittel ansprühen :-)

Heinrich

----------


## Reinhold2

Ach Heinrich, wenn ein Hund mit gefletschten Zähnen auf Dich zukommt (ist mir schon öfter in der Stadt oder ländlichen Gegenden passiert), wartest Du bis er auf 1 Meter an Dir dran ist?! Und dann??? Aber Du hast recht, Desinfektionsmittel sind gut, aber nicht gut genug. Das beste Mittel ist Ammoniak oder Salmiakgeist. Altes Einbrecher-know-how. Es gibt keinen Hund auf dieser Welt der, mit Ammoniak besprüht, nicht sofort stiften geht.
R.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein aktueller Zeit-Artikel bezüglich des erhöhten Sterberisikos bei Corona nach Operationen:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-05/corona-virus-mortalitaet-forscher-the-lanc

Hier die ausführliche Berichterstattung aus der FAZ:

Eine *Coronavirus-Infektion erhöht einer internationalen Studie zufolge das Sterberisiko von Patienten nach einer Operation*, berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur AFP. Vor planbaren Eingriffen sollte deshalb eine Infektion mit Sars-CoV-2 möglichst ausgeschlossen werden. Die Ergebnisse wurden von dem Forschungsnetzwerk CovidSurg Collaborative im Fachmagazin "The Lancet" veröffentlicht. Beteiligt war auch das Universitätsklinikum Tübingen, das in einer Mitteilung über die Untersuchung informierte.

Demnach haben die Forscher Daten von *1128 Patienten aus 235 Krankenhäusern in 24 Ländern*untersucht. Das waren vor allem Krankenhäuser in Europa, aber auch in Afrika, Asien und Nordamerika. Mit dem Coronavirus Infizierte haben der Studie zufolge wesentlich schlechtere postoperative Ergebnisse als Patienten ohne die Infektion. Insgesamt betrug die Mortalität  also die Sterblichkeit  während der ersten 30 Tage nach der Operation *23,8 Prozent*. Die Mortalität der Covid-19-Patienten war der Studie zufolge in allen Untergruppen erhöht, etwa bei Notfalleingriffen, bei kleineren OPs oder bei geplanten  elektiven  Eingriffen.

"Normalerweise erwarten wir, dass die Sterblichkeitsrate von Patienten, die sich elektiven Operation unterziehen, unter einem Prozent liegt", sagt der Tübinger Mitautor der Studie, Alfred Königsrainer, Ärztlicher Direktor der Universitätsklinik für Allgemeine, Viszeral- und Transplantationschirurgie laut Mitteilung. "Diese Studie zeigt nun aber, dass die Sterblichkeitsrate bei Patienten, die mit dem Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 infiziert sind, *selbst bei Routineoperationen* ganz wesentlich erhöht ist." Sie betrug in dieser Gruppe den Angaben zufolge fast 19 Prozent. Ob sich diese Daten auch auf deutsche Krankenhäuser übertragen lassen, solle nun weiter untersucht werden.

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das viele Infizierte in Deutschland operiert werden? Es wurden doch schon andere OP`s ausgesetzt.

----------


## Lothar M

Der Krebsinformationsdienst hat eine Hotline und einen Chat zu Corona und Krebs eingerichtet:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/kontakt.php

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Alkohol und Lungenschäden: https://www.lungenaerzte-im-netz.de/...d-verursachen/
> Das ist keinesfalls sicher und wenn dann nur bei ausgiebigem Gebrauch.
> 
> Ethanol ausverkauft? Spiritus war der einzige Alkohol (außer Klosterfrau...), der immer in Mengen in den Läden stand. Verwendung: 75% Spiritus 25% Wasser, WHO empfohlen: https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...ren-den-garaus


Man sollte die Maske nicht direkt nach ausgiebigem Bespruehen mit Ethanol wieder aufsetzen; hab's ausprobiert  :Blinzeln: 

Hier in Montreal waren ab Mitte Maerz Ethanol 70% und kurz danach Isopropanol 99% ausverkauft und die Bestaende haben sich bis jetzt nicht erholt. Als Aluhut konnte ich Vorraete anlegen, die ich nun als C-Muffel aber gar nicht mehr so nutze.

----------


## KarlEmagne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trcWeyhJhvc

Muss man gesehen haben. Ich bin jetzt schon jemand am unteren Ende der Corona-Besorgtheitsstatistik, aber das ist nun wirklich Idiotie.

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein interessanter Spiegelartikel: „Blutwerte warnen vor schweren Krankheitsverlauf“:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...a-5669be5cfa2f


Lothar

----------


## W.Rellok

Aus BR24 als Ergänzung zum Artikel im Spiegel:




> https://www.br.de/nachrichten/wissen...TM_Medium=Link


Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Neue Möglichkeit der Ansteckung:

https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...nsteckung.html

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen Artikel der Süddeutschen Zeitung zu einem herkömmlichen Medikament, das die Sterblichkeit um ein Drittel zu vermindern vermag:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/d...ment-1.4938453

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

In der gleichen Studie wurde übrigens festgestellt, dass Hydroxychloroquin bzw. Chloroquin keinen Effekt bei Corona-Patienten im Krankenhaus haben:
https://www.recoverytrial.net/news/s...-with-covid-19
Also sollte man das Thema wohl endgültig abhaken.

Man darf aber wohl versuchen, damit die Wirkung einer ADT zu verstärken:
https://www.nature.com/articles/nrur...df?origin=ppub

----------


## Optimist

> Man darf aber wohl versuchen, damit die Wirkung einer ADT zu verstärken:
> https://www.nature.com/articles/nrur...df?origin=ppub


 Georg, 
ein Problem sind bisher die Nebenwirkungen von*  Chloroquine (CQ)* und *Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ),* insbesondere bei längerer Anwendung. 
  Damit beschäftigt sich u. a. der folgende Artikel. Es werden neuere Studien zusammengefasst, die die Rolle der Autophagie bei Krebsbehandlungen untersucht haben.


*The role of autophagy in resistance to targeted therapies*
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...-RyWs1BIdIVGxT

Zu den Nebenwirkungen von CQ und HCQ:

   _Limitations and perspectives_
_Indeed, autophagy inhibitors such as CQ and HCQ, which have been largely used to treat malaria and autoimmune disease, are not free of sides effects that range from skin rush to muscle weakness up to gastrointestinal and neurological disorders, and irreversible retinopathy. The severity of side effects becomes more important in long term treatments._ 
_In addition, CQ might exacerbate chemotherapy-related_ i_njuries in organs such as kidney, brain, heart and hematopoietic cells [133]. One additional important limitation concerns drugs specificity as both CQ and HCQ do not specifically inhibits autophagy._
_ They rather accumulate into acidic cellular compartments and interfere with lysosomal function thus affecting autophagy as well as other cellular functions. For these reasons, it would be ideal to have a specific marker to identify those patients in which autophagy plays a major role and maximize treatments effect._
_Unfortunately, this marker is not available yet as monitoring autophagy in vivo, especially in humans, is particularly challenging._


*Grenzen und Perspektiven*
_Tatsächlich sind Autophagie-Hemmer wie CQ und HCQ, die weitgehend zur Behandlung von Malaria und Autoimmunerkrankungen eingesetzt werden, nicht frei von Nebenwirkungen, die von Hautausschlag über Muskelschwäche bis hin zu gastrointestinalen und neurologischen Störungen und irreversibler Retinopathie reichen. Die Schwere der Nebenwirkungen wird bei Langzeitbehandlungen immer wichtiger._ 
_Darüber hinaus könnte CQ chemotherapiebedingte Verletzungen in Organen wie Nieren-, Gehirn-, Herz- und blutbildenden Zellen verschlimmern [133]. Eine weitere wichtige Einschränkung betrifft die Arzneimittelspezifität, da sowohl CQ als auch HCQ die Autophagie nicht spezifisch hemmen._
_Vielmehr reichern sie sich in sauren zellulären Kompartimenten an und stören die lysosomale Funktion, wodurch sowohl die Autophagie als auch andere zelluläre Funktionen beeinträchtigt werden. Aus diesen Gründen wäre es ideal, über einen spezifischen Marker zu verfügen, um diejenigen Patienten zu identifizieren, bei denen die Autophagie eine wichtige Rolle spielt, und um den Behandlungseffekt zu maximieren.
__Leider ist dieser Marker noch nicht verfügbar, da die Überwachung der Autophagie in vivo, insbesondere beim Menschen, eine besondere Herausforderung darstellt._


Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Aber hallo: Erste Urlauber auf Mallorca

https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...allermann.html

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Franz,

zuerst mal wieder meine Kritik an der von Dir zitierten Arbeit, ich hoffe das kommt Dir nicht quer: Darin wurden Studien im Reagenzglas und an Mäusen ausgewertet. Auch wird geschrieben, dass bei Prostatakrebs häufig Everolimus eingesetzt würde. Das ist ja nun definitiv nicht der Fall. Das gilt allenfalls für Studien an Mäusen mit Prostatakrebs. Ich selbst orientiere mich allerdings auch an einer Mäusestudie  :L&auml;cheln:  : https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...002/pros.22658 Wenn Prof. Tombal da mitgewirkt hat, denke ich ist die Studie wohl zu berücksichtigen.

Das Problem ist, dass man nicht recht weiß, wie man die Dosis an Mäusen auf den Menschen hochrechnen soll. Daher orientieren sich die Studien, die ich auf clinicaltrials.gov gefunden habe an der Empfehlung in der Packungsbeilage für Rheuma-Erkrankungen. Bei Hydroxychloroquin sind das eine Erhaltungsdosis von 200 bis 400 mg täglich (Chloroquin 250 mg). Der Beipackzettel listet viele Nebenwirkungen, aber bei welchem Medikament nicht?

Als Malariaprophylaxe werden dagegen 400 mg in der Woche empfohlen (Chloroquin 500 mg). Das wirkt also auch, jedenfalls als Malariaprophylaxe. Sollte man als Begleittherapie zur ADT dann diese Dosis nehmen? Diese niedrige Dosis dürfte ja keine großen Nebenwirkungen haben.

Ich habe sogar eine kleine Studie an Brustkrebspatientinnen gefunden, die diese wöchentliche Dosis verwendet hat:
https://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/c...pplement/CT140
Darin wird berichtet, dass die Autophagie gehemmt werden konnte: .... and inhibited autophagic flux (LC3B positive puncta by IHC). Wie mir die Studienautorin schrieb, konnte kein Unterschied zwischen 250 mg und 500 mg wöchentlich festgestellt werden.

Also denke ich, zwei Tabletten die Woche wären wohl einen Versuch wert. Nur fehlt einem dann die Kontrollgruppe, man kann nur hoffen, dass es wirkt. In der von mir zitierten Studie wird erwartet, dass durch die Ergänzung von Chloroquin mehr Tumorzellen abgetötet werden und eventuell auch eine eingetretene Resistenz wieder aufgehoben wird. In Deutschland wird nur noch Hydroxychloroquin angeboten.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Nun brauchen wir nur noch die Auswirkungen einer Covid-Erkrankung auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Malaria bzw das Verhalten von Stechmuecken zu klaeren, um das Thema CQ/HCQ abschliessend zu beurteilen.

----------


## Optimist

Georg,
aussagekräftige Daten zu PCa und HCQ/CQ  gibt es bis jetzt nicht, ich wollte lediglich, nachdem Du das Thema kurz erwähnt hast, mit meinem Beitrag auf die zahlreichen möglichen Nebenwirkungen hinweisen.

  In Deinem 2.  link von #754, wird eine Phase 2-Studie mit Docetaxel und HCQ erwähnt.
  Dazu habe ich nur diese Informationen gefunden:
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/results/NCT00786682

Die Kombination von Docetaxel und HCQ wurde dann nach 2013 wohl nicht weiter verfolgt.

  Dem schließe ich mich (vorerst) an.
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Karl,
Du hast in #758 verschiedene interessante Punkte angesprochen.

- Coronavirus und Mücken
Es gibt nachgewiesene Übertragungswege einiger Viren durch bestimmte Mückenarten (Tiger-Mücke, mittlerweile auch in Deutschland mehrfach nachgewiesen).
  Für die Übertragung des Coronavirus durch Mücken gibt es bisher keine Nachweise.


  - zur Auswirkung der aktuellen Corona-Pandemie auf die Ausbreitung von Malaria und zur Verschlechterung der Situation der Malariaerkrankten:
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16742856.html

_Während alle Welt auf das Coronavirus blickt, breitet sich im südlichen Afrika die Malaria tropica aus. Das liegt auch an den Auswirkungen der Corona-Pandemie.
_
_.... der Malariaexperte sorgt sich nun, dass kaum noch Medikamente geliefert werden können. Außerdem sei zu befürchten, dass dringend für den Kampf gegen Malaria benötigte Mittel abgezweigt und Gelder dadurch fehlen würden. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, so Okumu: Während des Ebolaausbruchs in Westafrika haben_ _wir festgestellt, dass zur gleichen Zeit sehr viel mehr Menschen an Krankheiten wie Malaria, HIV und Tuberkulose gestorben sind.
_

  Franz

----------


## RalfDm

> _der Malariaexperte sorgt sich nun, dass kaum noch Medikamente geliefert werden können._


Die Sorge sollte unbegründet sein. Die USA haben dank Trump 66 Millionen Hydroxychloroquin-Tabletten abzugeben.

Ralf

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und wieder was, das nicht nur im Urlaub passieren bzw. vorkommen kann:

https://tropeninstitut.de/krankheite...brio-infektion

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Chloroquin ist seit 70 Jahren auf dem Markt, solange wird es trotz der Nebenwirkungen eingesetzt. Aber ich verstehe, dass nach dem großen Reinfall beim Einsatz des Mittels gegen das Corona-Virus natürlich kein Interesse besteht, sich mit einer möglichen Wirkung gegen Prostatakrebs auseinanderzusetzen.

Die Autophagie ist ein wichtiger Einflussfaktor bei der Krebsentwicklung und es wird viel in diesem Bereich geforscht. Chloroquin und Hydroxychloroquin sind, so weit mir bekannt, die einzigen zugelassenen Mittel mit denen die Autophagie gehemmt werden kann.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

ich war interessiert zu wissen, was Autophagie ist: https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Autophagie

Harald

----------


## ursus47

> Die Autophagie ist ein wichtiger Einflussfaktor bei der Krebsentwicklung und es wird viel in diesem Bereich geforscht. Chloroquin und Hydroxychloroquin sind, so weit mir bekannt, die einzigen zugelassenen Mittel mit denen die Autophagie gehemmt werden kann.


Hallo Georg,
sollte die Autophagie nicht eher begünstigt werden?
https://www.onmeda.de/anatomie/autophagie.html
LG urs

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Urs, man kann nicht einfach sagen, ein Hemmen der Autophagie hilft immer. Mein Eindruck ist, wenn man sich mit der Wirkung von Medikamenten auf Zellebene beschäftigt, wird es kompliziert.

Ich hatte ja diese Studie herangezogen: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...002/pros.22658 Darin heißt es: "Finally, the safe anti‐malarial drug chloroquine, an inhibitor of  autophagy, dramatically increased cell death after androgen deprivation  or bicalutamide treatment." oder auf Deutsch: "Das sichere Malariamedikament Chloroquin, ein Hemmer der Autophagie, erhöhte den Zelltod nach ADT oder Bicalutamid-Behandlung dramatisch."

Mit der ADT versucht man ja Prostatakrebszellen so weit möglich abzutöten und bei dieser Studie an Labormäusen zeigte sich, dass durch die ergänzende Hemmung der Autophagie mit Chloroquin deutlich mehr Zellen starben als nur mit ADT. Vielleicht passt diese Aussage in dem von Dir genannten Artikel dazu: "Klar ist, dass dieser Selbstreinigungsprozess lebenswichtig ist.  "Zellen, in denen sich zu viel Müll sammelt, gehen zugrunde", erklärt  der Prof. Stephan Herzig,"

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Direkt vor der Klinik, in der ich operiert wurde. Ich bin noch mit Katheter um eben diesen alten Binnenhafen gelaufen:
https://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...tastrophe.html
Aber ich zweifle doch sehr, dass Alk-Verbote helfen oder in Berlin funktionieren koennten...
https://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...nthemmung.html
und hierueber brauche ich mir zum Glueck keine Gedanken mehr zu machen:
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/live...rkrankung.html

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*RKI* warnt: https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...-Pfarrern.html

Harald

----------


## ursus47

> *RKI* warnt: https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...-Pfarrern.html
> 
> Harald


Du bist ein kleiner Scherzkeks?

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Zeitartikel zu einem lebensrettenden Kotison-Medikament bei einer Coronainfektion:

https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhei...ung-durchbruch

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

50.000 Krebsoperationen wurden wegen der Coronapandemie verschoben:

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...8-8dad74b0a238

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Kann es sein das das einmal war? Bei einem Freund wurde PK festgestellt und seine OP war sofort. Er bekam sogar einen Anruf das er eine Woche früher dran ist.

----------


## Optimist

Zum Thema Krebs und Covid-19 ein aktueller Beitrag der  Deutschen Gesellschaft für Medizinische Hämatologie und Onkologie e.V. (DGHO) 

_Das Dilemma ist groß: Die Angst vor einer möglichen Infektion mit SARS-CoV-2 darf die lebensnotwendige Behandlung einer Krebserkrankung nicht verhindern, aber ein bereits infizierter Krebspatient oder -patientin soll auch nicht zusätzlich durch Komplikationen von COVID-19 gefährdet werden  und eine gesamte Praxis oder Station anstecken. Ein Weg zu mehr Sicherheit ist die breite und wiederholte Testung aller PatientInnen, die sich derzeit einer Krebstherapie unterziehen müssen._.."

   Ausführlicher Text in der PDF,  die man über diesen link zum Abstract aufrufen kann:

https://www.karger.com/Article/Abstract/508597

  Franz

----------


## SchöneHeimat55

> Zum Thema „Krebs und Covid-19“ ein aktueller Beitrag der  Deutschen Gesellschaft für Medizinische Hämatologie und Onkologie e.V. (DGHO) 
> 
> _„Das Dilemma ist groß: Die Angst vor einer möglichen Infektion mit SARS-CoV-2 darf die lebensnotwendige Behandlung einer Krebserkrankung nicht verhindern, aber ein bereits infizierter Krebspatient oder -patientin soll auch nicht zusätzlich durch Komplikationen von COVID-19 gefährdet werden – und eine gesamte Praxis oder Station anstecken. Ein Weg zu mehr Sicherheit ist die breite und wiederholte Testung aller PatientInnen, die sich derzeit einer Krebstherapie unterziehen müssen._.."
> 
>    Ausführlicher Text in der PDF,  die man über diesen link zum Abstract aufrufen kann:
> 
> https://www.karger.com/Article/Abstract/508597
> 
>   Franz


Danke fürs Teilen. Die Ansteckungsangst ist in vielen Praxen immer noch sehr hoch.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wobei die Angst vorm Arztbesuch wegen Corona rational nicht mehr begruendbar ist. 6253 aktive Faelle in Deutschland, da sinkt die Chance, in eine Menschenmenge von 10 Personen einem Infizierten gegenueberzusitzen auf unter 1:1000. Die Chance, sich dabei anzustecken, ist auch nicht 100%. Die Chance, bei Infektion dran zu sterben, etwa 1:100. Da naehern wir uns den Wahrscheinlichkeiten eines Lottogewinns.

Dies gesagt habe ich schonmal $10,000 in einer solchen gewonnen. Allerdings im Gruppenspiel mit hohem Jackpot.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Meine Devise in diesen Corona-Zeiten: "TRAU SCHAU WEM" (ungeachtet irgendwelcher Wahrscheinlichkeiten, man hat schon Pferde kotzen seh´n)

Diese Plage wird uns noch einige Zeit beschäftigen..

Es rennen sowieso viel zu viele an-dauernd wegen irgendeinem querliegenden FURZ zum Arzt, das pendelt sich jetzt ein bisschen ein, und die Krankenkassen werden´s goutieren :Blinzeln: 

Corona-gruesse
dillinger

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wir haben nun auch in Quebec Maskenpflicht und es ist fast schon  erheiternd, die Variationen in Masken und auch der Anwendung zu  beobachten.

Von kleinen Stofffetzchen bis zu rundum schliessenden  Bandanas, von hochwertigen N95-Masken bis zu völlig nutzlosen  Halstüchern überm Rauschebart. Ich vermute schwer, die Tragepflicht nach  weitgehendem Abebben der Epidemie dient eher der Aufrechterhaltung  eines Notstandsgefühls als dem Nutzen.

Die enthusiastischsten  Anwender tragen ihre Maske unterm Kinn, die Schummler unter der Nase.  Manchmal hängt das Ding auch von einem Ohr herunter, oder es sitzt am  Hinterkopf. Gegen beschlagene Brillengläser hilft es, die Gummis am Ohr  zu überkreuzen. Heute habe ich auch den Wachmann im Pharmaprix  (Drogerie-Apotheke) mit freier Nase erwischt. Die Überwachungsindustrie  bastelt sicher schon an Lösungen für diese Art Quertreiber.

Nachdem  auch jeder Grippetote einer zuviel ist und sie im Büro bereits den  Kampf auch gegen diese Virusgattung propagieren, rechne ich kaum mit  einer Rückkehr zur alten Normalität. Impfung, Impfplicht oder  Verschwinden von SARS-CoV-2 hin oder her, der neue Hygienewahn wird  bleiben.

Aber für jedes Problem gibt es erfahren Fachleute, die  uns hilfreich zur Seite stehen. So auch bei der Maskenpflicht. Frauen im  nahen Osten sehen sich seit Jahrhunderten mit eben diesem Problem  konfrontiert, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen. Und tatsächlich sind Niqabs  um längen komfortabler als alles, was ich an Masken gefunden habe. Es  gibt sie als "Halb-Niqab", ein einfaches Halstuch, das man sich über die  Nase hängt, "Einlagig", das ist dann das bekannte Sehschlitz-Tuch, also  ein Stirnband mit Gesichtsschleier, oder "Zweilagig", da kann man noch  ein durchsichtiges Tuch herunterklappen, so dass auch die Augen  verborgen bleiben, oder mit "Faden", das ist die Saudi-Arabische  Variante, die dafür sorgt, dass der Schleier nicht von der Nase rutscht.  Ich musste mich da auch erst schlau machen. Hochwertige Niqabs sind aus  extrem atmungsaktiven, aber dennoch zweilagigem koreanischem Chiffon,  weswegen sie hier in Quebec sämtliche Regierungsvorschriften erfüllen.

https://www.pinterest.ca/sunnahstyle/half-niqabs/

Wie  abgebildet, ist die einfachste Variante eine Art Halstuch (das Kopftuch  ist der Hijab und dürfte für uns nicht nötig sein). An der Unterseite  in den Hemdkragen gestopft fällt man damit praktisch nicht auf und kommt  klaglos in alle Läden. Man kann das Tuch auch herunterhängen lassen,  dann ist es deutlich luftiger. So oder so fangen diese Tücher Husten  oder Niesen mindestens so gut auf wie einfache Stoffmasken. Gibt es mit  Spanngummi oder zu Umbinden - muss man Schleife binden am Hinterkopf  üben. Im Restaurant kann man es einfach herunter ziehen und hat dann  gleich ein Lätzchen, das Hemden vorm Kleckern schützt.

https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/449515606530127085/

Als  zweite Variante gibt es herunterziehbare Niqabs. Durch das Stirnband  sitzt der Gesichtsschleier deutlich besser und angenehmer und mit  Baseball-Cap drüber fällt man damit ebenfalls nicht auf. Man kann das  Tuch einfach wie ein gewöhnliches Halstuch tragen und beim Eintritt in  Läden, U-Bahn oder Restaurants schnell über die Nase klappen. Super.  Keine beschlagenen Brillen und man hat den Mund frei. Und es sieht längst nicht so hässlich aus wie manch andere ebenfalls weitgehend wirkungslose professionelle Maske.

----------


## Lothar M

Für manche Zeitgenossen ist die Maskenpflicht eine Gnade.

----------


## ursus47

der ist echt gut!!!!!
schönen Tag noch

----------


## Lothar M

Ich hab noch einen Loriot-Sketch dazu:

https://youtu.be/LD9ZiStrHuM

auch noch schönen Tag und beim Dating usw....... die Maske aufbehalten.....

----------


## KarlEmagne

Da sagst du was... Dating mit Maskenpflicht. Möchte wissen, wer das befolgt.

Ansonsten seid ihr glaub ich etwas voreingenommen  :Blinzeln:  diese Tücher sind von einem Halstuch oder dieser komischen Piraten/Seemann-Bandanas kaum zu unterscheiden.

Die angenehmste bestaussehendste Maske ist keine Maske, wer würde dem widersprechen. Aber wenn ich zu so einem Ding gezwungen werde, bitte nicht diese abgrundtief hässlichen blau-weissen müffelnden Einwegmasken. Mit denen sieht man wirklich aus wie Loriot im Sketch - nur Geschäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden.

Es gibt ja durchaus noch Stimmen der Vernunft, aber halt nicht mit unseren Quebeccer Trotteln, die noch im März zum Besten gaben: "Guys, seriously, don't wear masks."

Ich will übrigens nicht in Abrede stellen, daß Masken schützen. Wenn sie hochwertig sind, nicht diese Alibi-Stofflümpchen mit Nase frei. Die sind nun wirklich Blödsinn.

https://news.yahoo.com/dutch-governm...180223717.html

----------


## lutzi007

> Für manche Zeitgenossen ist die Maskenpflicht eine Gnade.


In diesem Mund-Nasen-Maskenzeitalter ist mir inzwischen schon oft aufgefallen, dass bei etlichen Menschen mit wunderschöner Augenpartie nach Abnehmen der Maske der Rest des Gesichtes bei mir Enttäuschung auslöste. Bei Weiblein wie auch Männlein. 
Find ich jetzt nicht schlimm. Das ist mir vorher aber nie so bewusst gewesen.
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hier in Quebec haben die Trottel von der "Coalition Avenir" gerade erst Gesichtsverschleierungen beim Inanspruchnehmen öffentlicher Dienstleistungen verboten. Man wolle dem Zwang entgegenwirken, den konservative Gatten auf ihre besseren Hälften ausüben und der grossartigen frankokanadischen Kultur Vorrang geben.

Jetzt sind aber Gesichtsverschleierungen in allen öffentlichen Innenräumen Vorschrift; selbst im Restaurant.

Man scheint nicht wahrhaben zu wollen, dass manche Frauen (nicht ich, trotz Radiogesicht) einen Schleier tragen möchten. Ich erinnere mich auch noch an Trauermode aus den 70ern, die zwar durchsichtiger, aber eben doch Gesichtsschleier war.

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/artic...produktiv.html

Wie man auch in Deutschland offenbar nicht wahrhaben will, dass eine Minderheit Masken ablehnt und nur noch durch polizeistaatliche Zwangsmassnahmen zum Mitmachen bewegt werden kann. Wenn überhaupt.

Wenn unsere Politiker doch einfach mal konsequent sein könnten. Im Februar, als Grenzschliessungen sinnig gewesen wären, wurde beschwichtigt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Karl,

schau bitte mal in den folgenden Link: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Kanada an 22. Stelle. In Relation zur Gesamtbevölkerung von 37.777.312 Einwohnern sind 8.947 Tote zu verzeichnen. 117.031 Infizierte und gestern neu 147 und 2 Tote.

Dass dort nun auch Maskenpflicht gilt, ist verständlich. Der von Dir verlinkte Bericht ist ein trauriges Beispiel für immer mehr dumme und rücksichtlose Menschen, die nicht nur ihrer eigenen Gesundheit sondern auch der von vernünftigen Menschen schaden. Leider erleben wir diese Beispiele auch in anderen Ländern und von Menschen anderer Kultur.

Harakd

----------


## KarlEmagne

Nur kann man auf Basis von landesweit zwei Toten nicht argumentieren, jedwede Abwehrmassnahme sei deswegen gerechtfertigt. Nach dieser Logik müsste man Kraftfahrzeuge verbieten, weil es immer noch Verkehrstote gibt; Zigaretten gehörten abgeschafft; Radfahren nur noch in Ritterrüstung usw. Es gibt aber noch Kraftfahrzeuge, Rauchdrogen und Fahrräder, weil ein Verbot mit hohen Kosten verbunden wäre. Eine solche Kosten-/Nutzen-Analyse unterbleibt bei Covid bzw Kritiker werden mit "traurigem Beispiel für dumm und rücksichtslos" Plattitüden abgewürgt.

Dabei sollte jedem mittlerweile aufgefallen sein, dass mit den Covid-Massnahmen immense Kosten verbunden sind.

Das ständige Maskengefummel beispielsweise hält Kunden von Restaurants und Läden fern. Da stehen Massenpleiten an.

----------


## Mikael

> Das ständige Maskengefummel beispielsweise hält Kunden von Restaurants und Läden fern. Da stehen Massenpleiten an.


Die Alternative ist, dass es wie in Brasilien, USA, UK etc. (eben dort, wo man zu spät reagiert hat) durch die Decke knallt. Das kann keiner wollen. Natürlich ist es ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge und ich möchte nicht in der Haut derjenigen stecken, die Entscheidungen fällen müssen. Aber Klagen über "Maskengefummel" kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.

----------


## obelix



----------


## KarlEmagne

> Die Alternative ist, dass es wie in Brasilien, USA, UK etc. (eben dort, wo man zu spät reagiert hat) durch die Decke knallt. Das kann keiner wollen. Natürlich ist es ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge und ich möchte nicht in der Haut derjenigen stecken, die Entscheidungen fällen müssen. Aber Klagen über "Maskengefummel" kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.


Das hängt in den benannten Regionen mehr an Bevölkerungsdichte und hygienischen Umständen als Masken.

Dass die Umsätze in der Gastronomie eingebrochen sind, Betriebe vor der Pleite stehen und Ladengeschäfte mangels Kunden schließen, dürfte unstrittig sein. Schuld daran ist nicht nur der Maskenzwang, sondern die Covid-Massnahmen insgesamt machen soziale Aktivitäten uninteressant. Den Ernst der Lage werden manche wohl erst dann erkennen, wenn die Rente oder H4 nicht mehr zum Lebensunterhalt reicht.

----------


## ursus47

und die Alternative wäre??????

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht wie in Schweden? Heben ja "nur" die 4 fache Todesrate wie wir.
Dann bräuchte auch nicht mehr soviel Rente gezahlt werden. Es betrifft ja auch fast nur Ältere.

----------


## ursus47

Tja ich befürchte dass es leider dazu kommt.
Die Unternehmerische Denkweise und die Sucht nach Fun wird untergräbt jeden Gedanken der Vernunft.

----------


## obelix

> Dass die Umsätze in der Gastronomie eingebrochen sind, Betriebe vor der Pleite stehen und Ladengeschäfte mangels Kunden schließen, dürfte unstrittig sein.


das ist unstrittig und sehr bitter.

Dass es selbst in D je nach Region und Branche auch anders sein kann, erlebe und höre ich hier täglich. Ich wohne ca. 30 Km von der Nordseeküste entfernt. ALLE Restaurants bei uns in der Stadt sind hochzufrieden und haben einen höheren Umsatz, trotz Coronapause, als vergleichbar in den Vorjahren. 

Das hat verschiedene Gründe und ich nenne nur die zwei deutlichsten:

1. Die Einheimischen fahren deutlich weniger in den Urlaub, bleibt Zeit ins Restaurant zu gehen oder in der Stadt zu Shoppen.
2. Die Nordseeküste ist von deutschen Urlaubern total ausgebucht. Diese kommen vermehrt auch in unsere Stadt ... um ins Restaurant zu gehen oder zu Shoppen.
3. Geld ist vorhanden.


Ein Nachbar von uns betreibt ein mittelständiges Möbelhaus mit relativ gehobenen Preisen, einen separate Gartenmöbelhandel und ein Bekleidungsgeschäft. Alle drei Häuser laufen überproportional gut. Von Umsatzeinbußen, nach einer Dürrephase wegen Corona, keine Spur, genau das Gegenteil. Alles mindestens auf Vorjahresniveau/im Durchschnitt. Er hat im Möbelhaus zu Coronabeginn sofort, neu für ihn, seine Möbel auch Online angeboten und war von der guten Resonanz überrascht. Klar, Möbel werden nicht jedes Jahr neu gekauft, Kleidung schon eher etwas häufiger, aber ... sehr zufrieden. Arbeitskräfte werden sowohl in der Gastronomie als auch in anderen Geschäften gesucht.

Dies ist natürlich nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt unter dem Mikroskop, zeigt aber, dass es auch anders gehen kann. Dagegen wurden zwei große Arbeitgeber hier in der Region durch Corona stark betroffen. U. a. wegen fehlendem Export. Diese haben aber trotz Kurzarbeit bisher keine Arbeitsnehmer entlassen und so langsam zeichnet sich Erholung ab. Das bisher eingefahrene Minus wird nicht aufzuholen sein.


Nicht nur meckern, nach vorne sehen, so wie z. B. mein Möbelhausnachbar den Kopf nicht in den Sand gesteckt sondern nach Alternativen gesucht hat. Nicht überall möglich, aber nach meiner Meinung haben sich viele nur auf den Staat und dessen _Anweisungen_ und _Hilfen_ verlassen. Auch wenn ich die Bundesliga nicht brauche, war diese "Branche" die erste, die ein schlüssiges Coronakonzept vorgelegt hat. Sonst wäre die letzte Saison nicht zu Ende gespielt worden. Eigeninitiative, machbare Lösungen suchen!

Ich möchte nicht mit den(politischen) Entscheidungsträgern tauschen, die in einem Moment, aufgrund der dann vorliegenden Daten und Hochrechnungen, irgend etwas bestimmen und veranlassen müssen. Überhaupt kein Verständnis habe ich u. a. für die Maskenverweigerer, gesundheitliche Gründe ausgeschlossen! Dies ist eine Vorschrift, mit der ich nicht einverstanden sein aber diese akzeptieren und beachten muss.
Fast niemand fährt bei Rot über eine Ampelkreuzung nur weil dort kein anderes Fahrzeug in Sicht ist.

----------


## Michi1

Auch ist es immer noch so das eine Möbelbestellung 8 Wochen dauern kann. Wenn weniger Arbeit da wäre, würde es doch früher möglich sein zu liefern. Oder ruhen sich viele Läden noch auf dem Geld aus, das der Staat wegen Corona zahlt?

----------


## obelix

das liegt mehr an den Möbelherstellern und hier haben nicht alle überlebt.

----------


## uwes2403

Zum darauf ausruhen reicht das Geld, dass der Staat zahlt, in aller Regel nicht aus.....ich möchte auch nicht mit denjenigen tauschen, die die Entscheidungen derzeit fällen müssen.

Ich möchte aber in der jetzigen Situation in keinem anderen Staat der Welt leben..... wer sich da über das Tragen einer Maske aufregt, dem sei der Blick in den Rest der Welt empfohlen.
Das Problem ist dabei leider, dass viele derjenigen in ihrer eigenen, selbst gemachten Welt leben.

Grüße
Uwe

----------


## ursus47

Ich glaube nach wie vor, es gibt Verlierer aber auch viele Gewinner. Es wird eine Umverteilung geben. Wer kreativ ist gehört zu den Gewinner.
Neue Technologien und auf die neuen Anforderungen der Gesellschaft eingehen führen wie immer zum Erfolg
Vielleicht sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen wie man die Handy- und Fungesellschaft beschäftigen kann, wenn mal ein totaler Blackout stattfindet. Ich glaube unsere technologisierte Welt ist so empfindlich geworden, dass bei einem richtiger Crash alles auseinander bricht.
Vielleicht sollten wir die Gelegenheit nutzen mit Corona zu lernen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Karl:



> . . . . die Covid-Massnahmen insgesamt machen sozialeAktivitäten uninteressant.


 Ja, so ist es. Wir haben nicht einmal Lust zum Essen zugehen. Obwohl Masken im Gaststättenbereich eigentlich hygienischer sind, wirken sie auf uns beim Essen doch sehr unhygienisch.  :Peinlichkeit: 

Zitat Uwe:



> Ich möchte aber in der jetzigen Situation in keinem anderenStaat der Welt leben.....


 Wir auch nicht. Haben dieses Jahr sogar auf kurzzeitiges Leben (Urlaub) in einem anderen Staat verzichtet.   :L&auml;cheln:  :Peinlichkeit: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

> Zitat Karl:
>  Ja, so ist es. Wir haben nicht einmal Lust zum Essen zugehen. Obwohl Masken im Gaststättenbereich eigentlich hygienischer sind, wirken sie auf uns beim Essen doch sehr unhygienisch.


Lieber Hartmut.....beim Essen darfst Du sie abnehmen :-)

Und ja, wir bleiben dieses Jahr auch im Land....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Michi1

War gestern in einem Einkaufzentrum. Nicht auszuhalten. Bei einer Witterung über 30° die Maske zu tragen und die Klimaanlage ist ausgeschaltet. Wie soll man da einkaufen? Da ist mir die Lust vergangen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Schön, dass wir Verständnis haben für Maskenverweigerer aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Die sich ohne Maske als schwer krank outen müssen und vielleicht trotzdem noch angefeindet werden in unserer neuen und alternativlosen Normalität.

Wenn man dieser Debatte folgt, könnte man meinen, dass Schutzmasken die Ausbreitung von Infektionskrankheiten aller Art verhindern. Wie schade, dass sich dieser Effekt nirgendwo beobachten lässt. Überall auf der Welt gibt es neue Infektionen, egal wie diszipliniert die Bevölkerung auch ist.

Und sollte für 2020 ein signifikanter Anstieg der Sterbefälle zu verzeichnen sein, wird dieser nicht Sars-Cov-2, sondern eher schon den Gegenmassnahmen anzulasten sein. 

In Deutschland 2017 932.272 Sterbefälle, 2018 954.874 und 2019 939.520. Schwankung so um die 18.000. Bisher in Deutschland 9.283 Covid-Tote. Diese Zahl geht im statistischen Rauschen unter. Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass mehr Menschen an den Folgen aktiven oder passiven Tabakkonsums gestorben sind. Auch wenn WHO und Tagesthemen die Zahlen vielleicht aufbauschen.

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/ra...d-who-101.html

120.000 Tote durch Rauchen, 3000 passiv. Wir legen die freiheitliche Grundordnung wegen Covid auf Eis und die Tabakindustrie verkauft weiter. Auch Alkoholkonsum toppt Covid locker. Aber wir sorgen uns um Maskenmuffel.

In dieser Lage ist tatsächlich Kreativität gefragt. Sowohl fürs geschäftliche und berufliche Überleben, als auch an Strategien, unter diesen Bedingungen angenehm zu leben. Halstücher oder dünne Gesichtsschleier tragen sich bei Hitze deutlich angenehmer als diese Masken.

----------


## Optimist

> Wir legen die freiheitliche Grundordnung wegen Covid auf Eis und die Tabakindustrie verkauft weiter. Auch Alkoholkonsum toppt Covid locker. Aber wir sorgen uns um Maskenmuffel.


Hier werden mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

Oder konkreter:
Wenn vor der Coronapandemie, ein vom Alkohol Berauschter zu nahe kam und andere mit seiner Fahne und feuchter Aussprache umnebelte, dann wurde dessen schlechtes Benehmen bisher als störend oder als unangenehm bis ekelig empfunden. Eine möglicherweise bestehende Leberzirrhose konnte dabei nicht übertragen werden.

Anders in Zeiten von Corona. Fehlende Rücksicht im Umgang miteinander, auch ohne Alkohol, ob man das jetzt unter schlechtem Benehmen, Ignorieren der Pandemie oder Nachlässigkeit einordnet, kann zu einer Infektion mit dem Corona-Virus führen.

Franz

----------


## obelix

> Halstücher oder dünne Gesichtsschleier tragen sich bei Hitze deutlich angenehmer als diese Masken.


bringen für den Schutz des anderen deutlich weniger bis gar nichts als Masken mit etwas dickerem Stoff.

Ich reiße mich auch nicht darum eine Maske zu tragen, aber dies ist - an bestimmten Stellen - vorgeschrieben und für mich gehört Rücksicht auf andere dazu. Umgekehrt hoffe ich genau so darauf.


Hier scheinen einige gestrige Beiträge gelöscht worden zu sein.(?) Gut für das Forum, denn die dort teilweise zu lesenden Aussagen, waren in jeder Form peinlich und total an der Realität vorbei.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es sogar besser wäre diesen Strang komplett zu entfernen? Auch was KarlEmagne von sich gibt wirkt auf mich weltfremd.

----------


## Mikael

> Halstücher oder dünne Gesichtsschleier tragen sich bei Hitze deutlich angenehmer als diese Masken.


Bringen dann nur leider kaum was. N95, FFP2/3 und auch OP-Masken sind beim Schutz weit vorn. Aber der Meinung KarlEmagnes (ganz offensichtlich Anhänger des überführten Verschwörungstheoretikers Bhakdi) folgend wäre es wohl das Beste, wir machen einfach so weiter  wie vor der Pandemie und tun so, als wäre alles in Ordnung.

----------


## Trekker

> Aber der Meinung KarlEmagnes (ganz offensichtlich Anhänger des überführten Verschwörungstheoretikers Bhakdi) folgend wäre es wohl das Beste, wir machen einfach so weiter  wie vor der Pandemie und tun so, als wäre alles in Ordnung.


Hauptsächlich wegen den Leugnern und den Gleichgültigen steigen die Fallzahlen. Würden alle konsequent handeln, dann hätte die   Pandemie wenig Chancen. Würde man weltweit eine dreiwöchige Quarantäne ansetzen und alle wären konsequent dabei, würde das Virus zwangsläufig aussterben.

Ich habe z. B. in meinem Berufsleben häufig mit Menschen zu tun gehabt, die alles viel lockerer nahmen. Das war oftmals kein Fehler, doch in der Regel haben die verantwortungsvollen Mitarbeiter deren Schlamperei ausbaden müssen. 

Aber die Menschen sind einfach mal unterschiedlich und das ist sicher  gut so. Schlecht ist nur, wenn konsequente Menschen den Schaden  davontragen müssen.

----------


## Mikael

Lieber Trekker,

wäre hier ein Klick auf "Gefällt mir" möglich, würde ich auf Dein Posting klicken. Mehrfach. 

Danke.

----------


## ursus47

Ich frage mich schon warum *KarlEmagne*  hier immer noch für Pandemieleugner werben darf

----------


## Mikael

> Ich frage mich schon warum *KarlEmagne*  hier immer noch für Pandemieleugner werben darf


Absolut berechtigte Frage.

----------


## obelix



----------


## ursus47

Ich habe neulich in TV eine Interview gesehen mit dem Oberarzt der ITS UNI Freiburg. Der Oberarzt beschrieb die Situation zum Zeitpunkt des Höhepunktes im Frühjahr. Er möchte diesen Horror nicht noch einmal mitmachen. Auch die ITS Schwester beschrieb wie das war mit den vielen Überstunden und dies im Taucheranzug.
Also wer diese Dinge mit dem "normalen" ITS Alltag vergleicht (Raucher, Unfälle usw.), hat wirklich den Knall nicht gehört.
Da versteh ich dass die Helfer ein Hass bekommen wenn sie die Vollidioten auf der Straße sehen, die keine Ahnung von der Arbeit in den Krankenhäuser haben.
Aber mir ist schon klar, wir können hier schreiben soviel wir wollen, die (?????) sterben nie aus.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Je dicker der Stoff, desto mehr Atemluft geht bei nicht eng anliegenden Masken am Filter vorbei. Und jedenfalls hier bei uns traegt so gut wie niemand hochwertige, dicht schliessende Masken, weil sie viel zu unangenehm sind. Deswegen heisst es doch, dass gebrauchliche Masken vorwiegend andere schuetzen. Nach meinem Verstaendnis geht es hier um das Auffangen von Troepfchen, wie sie vornehmlich beim Husten oder Niesen abgesondert werden. Diesbezueglich waere ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ein duennes und locker sitzendes, dafuer aber rund ums Gesicht reichendes Halstuch schlechter wirkt als gebrauechliche Masken.

Meine Tuecher sacken auch nicht unbemerkt unter die Nase. Ich sehe das hier bei locker einem Drittel unserer Maskentraeger, dass die Maske hoechstens an die Nasenunterkante reicht.

Selbst hochwertige Masken koennen Infektionen nicht sicher verhindern.

Und mag sein, dass Rauchen nicht ansteckend ist. Aber sehr wohl gefaehrlich fuer Nichtraucher, belegt im Tagesthemen-Artikel durch die jaehrlich 3000 Tabakopfer unter den Passivrauchern. Gemessen am Stellenwert, den Covid derzeit in den Nachrichten einnimmt,   sind die Opferzahlen im Vergleich zu anderen Krankheiten erstaunlich gering. Zum Beispiel sterben mehr Menschen an Krebs, was ja eigentlich unser Thema ist. Da braucht man nicht boeswillig, ein Verschwoerungstheoretiker, Pandemieleugner oder was mir hier sonst noch an den Kopf geworfen wird zu sein, um sich zu fragen, ob wir beim Konsum von Sensationsnachrichten die richtigen Prioritaeten setzen.

----------


## obelix

kannst du es nicht einfach unterlassen Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen?

 Es ist für mich mehr als offensichtlich, dass du die Tragweite, das Ausmaß, die Zusammenhänge und Hintergründe von "Corona" nicht verstanden hast. Schade, aber auch mit Menschen wie dir muss die Gesellschaft klar kommen, selbst wenn es schwer fällt.

----------


## Mikael

> Gemessen am Stellenwert, den Covid derzeit in den Nachrichten einnimmt,   sind die Opferzahlen im Vergleich zu anderen Krankheiten erstaunlich gering.


21,5 Millionen Fälle, 770.000 Tote. Durch ein neuartiges Virus. Und komme mir jetzt nicht wieder mit Krebs, Rauchen oder Autofahren, denn das ist Whataboutism in Reinkultur. Du verwendest viel zu häufig das Argumentationsmuster von Bhakdi. Als ernstzunehmender Diskutant scheidest Du damit jedenfalls aus.

----------


## Michi1

Wer Papagei mäßig nur alles wiederholt ist doch kein ernstzunehmender Diskutant.

----------


## Mikael

Ist halt sein Versuch, sich selbst von der Harmlosigkeit bzw. von der Nicht-Existenz dieser Pandemie zu überzeugen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hinzu kommt, dass Krebs (bis auf Ausnahmen), Rauchen, Autofahren usw. nicht ansteckend sind und sich nicht exponenziell ausbreiten.

Ralf

----------


## Mikael

Hinzu kommt ebenfalls, dass die Opferzahlen durch Covid19 bedeutend höher wären, wenn man weltweit (bis auf Brasilien und andere Idiokratien) nicht stringente Maßnahmen eingeleitet hätte. Ich finde das so unfassbar lächerlich, gegen Abstand und Maske zu ballern, was vergleichsweise kleine Einschränkungen sind gegenüber dem, was uns ohne all das blühen würde. Siehe Italien zu Jahresbeginn. Siehe USA.

----------


## spertel

So....

Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich den Moderator nochmals höflichst  aber auch unmißverständlich bitten, meinen Account hier in diesem  Rentnertreff zu löschen, stillzulegen oder in einer anderen Form der  weiteren Nutzung zu entziehen.

Wenn hier ein Teilnehmer dieses  Forum, mutmaßlich Mediziner, ohne Vorwarnung wegen unangepasster Meinung  oder systemkritischer Zweifel gesperrt wird, sollte dies auch bei mir  möglich sein.

Zudem empfinde ich es als Zumutung, mir von  unqualifizierten Hobby-Urologen mit äusserst zweifelhafter Kompetenz  vorschreiben zu lassen, was ich glauben bzw. was ich nicht glauben darf.  
Noch entscheide ich immer noch selbst, was ich denke und an welchen  Aussagen zum Thema Covid 19 ich Zweifel hege und an welchen nicht. 

Keinesfalls entscheidet dies dieser eingeschleuste Karnevals-Kasper mit  Blockwartmentalität aus NRW, der hier erneut völlig ohne Bezug zum  eigentlichen Thema dieses Forum belehrend schwadroniert und nicht einmal an Pk erkrankt zu sein scheint.

Ich hoffe, das dies für einen qualifizierten Rausschmiss genügt, andernfalls bin ich gerne bereit nachzulegen.

Wir sollten uns das nicht antun.

Ich bitte um unverzüglichen Vollzug !

PS : Mit Karnevals-Kasper ist natürlich der "Mikael" gemeint....ab in die Bütt !

----------


## Mikael

> Und jedenfalls hier bei uns traegt so gut wie niemand hochwertige, dicht schliessende Masken, weil sie viel zu unangenehm sind.


Uff... das ist natürlich mies. Unangenehme Masken, heieiei. Schade dass ich meiner Oma nicht mehr erzählen kann, wie gut es ihr früher ging. Krieg, Angst, Hunger, Vater gefallen, und jüdische Freunde beim Abtransport beweint. Danach DDR. Alles Quatsch mit Soße, KarlEmagne muss 3 mal die Woche minutenlang Mundschutz tragen.

Heidewitzka...

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin hier schon mehr wie 5 Jahre im Forum, auch in anderen, und merke wie alle Beiträge über Corona aus dem Ruder laufen. Man sollte sich mehr auf das Thema beschränken, für das das Forum eingerichtet ist. Vielleicht sollten solche Themen geschlossen werden.

----------


## lutzi007

Sehr unterhaltsam, dieser Thead. Aber auch merkwürdig.

spertel, wenn du hier im Forum wegen Frust nicht mehr lesen und schreiben willst, dann pausiere doch einfach für eine Weile.

Warum regen sich viele hier eigentlich zur Zeit so gewaltig auf? Vielleicht die Hitze?

Gruß Lutz

----------


## ursus47

Ich fasse es nicht was hier abgeht. Frage: geht das Niveau noch tiefer!!

----------


## RalfDm

> Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich den Moderator nochmals höflichst  aber auch unmißverständlich bitten, meinen Account hier in diesem  Rentnertreff zu löschen, stillzulegen oder in einer anderen Form der  weiteren Nutzung zu entziehen.


Ist geschehen.

Ralf

----------


## ursus47

Hat der Mob ihre Aktivitäten jetzt von der Straße hier ins Forum verlegt

----------


## ursus47

Danke RalfDm

----------


## Mikael

> Danke RalfDm



Schließe ich mich an. Danke Ralf!

----------


## Hartmut S

Mit Spertel haben wir einen langjährigen User verloren, aber es war seine Entscheidung das Forum zu verlassen.

Lieber Reinhard, seit vielen Jahren und deinen 750 Postings hattest du nicht nur mir geholfen, sondern besonders den Jüngeren, die so wie du, im jungen Alter mit einer Krebsdiagnose konfrontiert wurden.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Wolfjanz

Spertel wird fehlen, ein herber Verlust;((

Coronagruss
dillinger

----------


## Michi1

Es war aber seine eigene Entscheidung. Vielleicht wurde er über PN belästigt?

----------


## ursus47

Guten MOrgen, wie kann das sein, ich wurde über PN von Hartmut übelst beschimpft und wollte mich nur rechtfertigen. Und nun wurde ich auch noch von Ralf verwarnt.
Das versteh ich also nicht.
Ich hatte nur die PN Nachricht hier her kopiert und nun soll ich dafür bestraft werden???

----------


## Michi1

Ein Kopieren einer PN ist in allen Foren nicht erlaubt. Eine PN ist privat und geht keinem etwas an.

----------


## obelix

Vermutlich habe ich zu wenig Hintergrundinformationen, aber insgesamt bin ich über das Verhalten, die Aussagen und Handlungsweisen einiger hier sehr erstaunt. Auch wenn ich z. B. _Aluhüte_ nicht akzeptiere, deren Ansichten keinesfalls teile, steht es jedem frei seine Meinung zu vertreten.

In Coronazeiten werden viele Freundschaften und Verbindungen auf die Probe gestellt und nicht wenige zerbrechen daran. Ob dies hier, das Thema Corona,  zusätzliches _Feuer unter dem Dach_ bei einigen erzeugt hat, weiß ich nicht.

Andere Foren schließen _Corona-Beiträge_, da diese häufig zu _Aggressionen_ untereinander führen. Angeregt hatte ich dies auch, selbst wenn ich hier in diesem Forum insgesamt einen offeneren und rücksichtsvolleren Umgang miteinander voraussetze. Irgendwie sitzen wir alle im gleichen Boot. Einige mehr am Bug, andere am Heck.

Lasst uns nicht an Corona zerbrechen!

----------


## ursus47

Ich werde hier mit übelsten Worten beschuldigt dass ich Schuld bin das spertel das Forum verlassen hat. Und darf mich dazu nicht äußern? Dann werde ich wegen Beleidigung einer Person verwarnt. Da lauft doch irgendwas nicht so korrekt.

----------


## obelix

Ehrlich gesagt konnte ich mit dem Posting von spertel nicht so richtig etwas anfangen und ich denke auch andere "_Außenstehende_" werden sich schwer tun alle Zusammenhänge dieser _Konflikte_ zu verstehen. Zudem wurden einige Beiträge gelöscht. Darüber ob neben Beiträgen löschen auch User-Sperrungen berechtigt oder unberechtigt erfolgten, kann und möchte ich mir kein Urteil erlauben.

Auffällig ist für mich, dass seit Corona die Reizschwelle grundsätzlich bei vielen Menschen niedriger geworden ist.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Urs,




> Ich werde hier mit übelsten Worten beschuldigt dass ich Schuld bin das spertel das Forum verlassen hat. Und darf mich dazu nicht äußern? Dann werde ich wegen Beleidigung einer Person verwarnt. Da lauft doch irgendwas nicht so korrekt.


Deinem inzwischen von mir gelöschten Beitrag war nicht anzusehen, dass es sich um eine an Dich gerichtete PN war, die Du nun öffentlich machtest. Dann darfst Du Dich nicht wundern, dass ich davon ausging, dass dies Dein Text war und dass Du jemanden damit ansprechen wolltest.
Es ist so, wie Michi schrieb, PNs sind, wie auch die Abkürzung besagt, private Nachrichten und dürfen nur mit Zustimmung des Verfassers öffentlich gemacht werden. Also widme ich die Gelbe Karte wegen des Verstoßes gegen _diese_ Regel um.
In diesem Zusammenhang: Es ist nicht Aufgabe der Forumsadministration, in einer per PNs ausgetragenen Meinungsverschiedenheit den Schiedsrichter zu spielen  man verschone uns damit.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Jens,



> Auch wenn ich z. B. _Aluhüte_ nicht akzeptiere, deren Ansichten keinesfalls teile, steht es jedem frei seine Meinung zu vertreten.


sicher, aber die Forumsbetreiber BPS und KISP müssen nicht dulden, dass dazu dieses Forum missbraucht wird. Wer meint, über das Forum Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten zu können, hat im Forum nichts zu suchen. Das ist jetzt das zweite Mal, dass ich hierauf hinweise.

Ralf

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Ralf, ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei Dir. Es war sicher nicht meine Absicht Dir Ärger zu bereiten.
Ich werde mich zukünftig an die Regeln halten.
LG Urs

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Urs,

ich nehme die Entschuldigung an.

Ralf

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wir haben hier im Forum einen Querschnitt meist maennlicher Mitglieder ueber 45 mit ueberdurchschnittlichem Bildungsniveau. Die hitzige Diskussion in diesem Thread spiegelt recht gut wider, was wir in den Medien und der Gesellschaft beobachten koennen, naemlich eine zunehmende Polarisierung mit heftigen Reaktionen auf graduell von einem zumeist vermuteten gesellschaftlichen Konsens abweichenden Meinungen.

Ich habe weder die Existenz von Sars-Cov-2 abgestritten, noch dessen grundsaetzliche Gefaehrlichkeit, sondern vielmehr die Prioritaeten in Frage gestellt, wie sie momentan in den Medien und vermutlich auch hinter verschlossenen Tueren der Politik gesetzt werden. Insbesondere, ob es vernuenftig sein kann, sich fast ausschliesslich auf eine Krankheit zu konzentrieren, die momentan etwa 1% der Sterbefaelle verursacht, waehrend das Land eine schwere Wirtschaftskrise durchlaeuft.

Die Reaktionen hier im Thread lassen mich vermuten, dass Menschen, die aus welchen Gruenden auch immer nicht dauerhaft eine Maske tragen koennen oder wollen, im Alltag heftigen Anfeindungen ausgesetzt sind. Vielleicht koennen die letzten Seiten dieses Threads diesbezueglich einen Denkanstoss liefern.

----------


## Mikael

> Ich habe weder die Existenz von Sars-Cov-2 abgestritten (...) sich fast ausschliesslich auf eine Krankheit zu konzentrieren, die momentan etwa 1% der Sterbefaelle verursacht


Nicht abgestritten, aber verharmlost. Was aufs Gleiche rauskommt. Und wenn man Dir wiederholt erklären muss, dass die Sterblichkeit ohne die getroffenen Maßnahmen DEUTLICH höher wäre (siehe Brasilien, Indien, UK, USA...), dann kann man Dir schon mal Faktenresistenz vorwerfen. Aber erstmal Omma mit Attest in Schutz nehmen, die zu den 0,1% gehört, die aus Gesundheitsgründen keine Maske trägt und damit 99,9% der Honks in Schutz genommen, die wissentlich die Gesundheit anderer gefährden und sich ganz toll dabei vorkommen.

Nach wie vor vermisse ich Deinen Alternativvorschlag zu den Maßnahmen. Es sei denn ein Trump-eskes und zwischen Deinen Zeilen stehendes "Na dann sterben sie halt" und "lasst uns einfach wie vor der Pandemie weitermachen" sind jetzt ernstzunehmende _"Argumente"_ (absichtlich kursiv).

----------


## Mikael

Aber mal was anderes zu diesem Thema: Wegen Corona soll Karneval 2021 ausfallen! Hat also doch nicht nur Nachteile. :-)

----------


## hartmuth

> (...)
> Nach wie vor vermisse ich Deinen Alternativvorschlag zu den Maßnahmen. (...)


Genau das ist der Punkt. Und deshalb sind auch Karls Ausführungen hier unglaubwürdig und verharmlosend. Die Infektionszahlen sind wieder ansteigend. Europaweit, nachdem das Virus eigentlich bei täglich 200 Neuinfizierten ganz gut unter Kontrolle war. Heute sind es in Deutschland mit 1500 täglichen Neuerkrankungen bereits ein Viertel jener Zahlen, die wir im März hatten.

Es geht überhaupt nicht um *abweichende Meinungen*, wie die Leugner und Verharmloser uns weis machen wollen, und triefend vor Selbstmitleid ihre Unterdrückung behaupten. Man muß einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen: Der aktuelle Anstieg der Neuinfektionen und die Gefahr eines erneuten Lockdown ist gerade Folge des Verhaltens jener Personen, die sich weigern, Abstand zu halten und Masken zu tragen. Es geht um *abweichendes Verhalten*, das nicht hinnehmbar ist, weil es andere Menschen gefährdet um der eigenen Freiheit willen.

Natürlich muß man sich mit höchster Priorität auf diese Krankheit konzentrieren, weil wir es mit einer Pandemie mit exponentiellem Wachstum zu tun haben. Es wird bei den weltweit 22 Mio Infizierten und nahezu 800.000 Toten nicht bleiben. Und wir werden auch wahrscheinlich im nächsten Jahr noch Abwehrmaßnahmen beibehalten müssen.
Andere Krankheiten sind keineswegs dem Fokus entrückt oder werden hingenommen, wie Karl uns weismachen will. Gerne werden auch die Verkehrstoten oder auch die Grippetoten angeführt, die man angeblich bereit ist hinzunehmen. Wer den Grippetod vermeiden will, der soll sich einfach impfen lassen. Da gibt es ein Mittel, bei Corona eben nicht, und deshalb steht hier der Staat in der Pflicht, Leben zu schützen. Die Verkehrstoten gibt es vor allem deshalb, weil sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten wird. Ganz so wie es bei Corona Tote gibt, wenn Regeln nicht eingehalten werden oder wegen mir auch nicht eingehalten werden können. Aber hierzulande kann mans und darauf sollte man bestehen und notfalls auch abkassieren. Immerhin geht es um sowas wie vorsätzliche Körperverletzung.

----------


## Michi1

Hartmuth lider hast du mit deinen Ausführungen recht. Ich glaub, es kommt noch mehr auf uns zu. Hab gerade gehört, dass die Zahlen wieder gestiegen sind. 1700 Infizierte. Und der Urlaubstrend geht weiter. Auch werden die Infizierten immer jünger.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hartmuth lider hast du mit deinen Ausführungen recht. Ich glaub, es kommt noch mehr auf uns zu. Hab gerade gehört, dass die Zahlen wieder gestiegen sind. 1700 Infizierte. Und der Urlaubstrend geht weiter. Auch werden die Infizierten immer jünger.


Konsequenz aus dem geringeren Alter scheinen auch die wenigen Sterbefälle zu sein. Auch wenn die Todesfallquote der Infektionsquote logischerweise hinterherläuft. Jetzt geht es mE darum, dass sich die Infektionen nicht wieder in die Risikogruppen ausbreitet. Allerdings zeigt sich in den öffentlich zugänglichen Statistiken nicht, wer mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen oder Nachwirkungen zu kämpfen hat. Das scheinen (auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis) nicht wenige zu sein (auch junge Menschen unter 40 J). Leider...

----------


## Reinhold2

> nicht wenige


"Nicht wenige" ist gut! Parktisch *alle* schwer Infizierten leiden unter Neben- und Nachwirkungen. Und das wahrscheinlich lebenslang!
R.

----------


## Optimist

Auch "leichte"  Corona-Erkrankungen können mit Langzeitbeschwerden verbunden sein.

*Corona: Folgeschäden bei leichtem Krankheitsverlauf*

https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...virus2394.html
  _Nach einer Corona-Erkrankung mit leichtem Verlauf klagen einige Betroffene noch Wochen oder Monate über Beschwerden, auch wenn das Virus nicht mehr nachweisbar ist:_
_Störungen des Geruchs- und Geschmackssinns_
_    anhaltende Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit_
_    Atembeschwerden_
_    Gelenkschmerzen_
_Woran das liegt und wie lange die Folgen bei einem leichten Krankheitsverlauf andauern können, ist bislang nicht bekannt_..


  Franz

----------


## Trekker

> Es geht überhaupt nicht um *abweichende Meinungen*, wie die Leugner und Verharmloser uns weis machen wollen, und triefend vor Selbstmitleid ihre Unterdrückung behaupten. Man muß einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen: Der aktuelle Anstieg der Neuinfektionen und die Gefahr eines erneuten Lockdown ist gerade Folge des Verhaltens jener Personen, die sich weigern, Abstand zu halten und Masken zu tragen. Es geht um *abweichendes Verhalten*, das nicht hinnehmbar ist, weil es andere Menschen gefährdet um der eigenen Freiheit willen.
> 
> Natürlich muß man sich mit höchster Priorität auf diese Krankheit konzentrieren, weil wir es mit einer Pandemie mit exponentiellem Wachstum zu tun haben. Es wird bei den weltweit 22 Mio Infizierten und nahezu 800.000 Toten nicht bleiben. Und wir werden auch wahrscheinlich im nächsten Jahr noch Abwehrmaßnahmen beibehalten müssen.
> Andere Krankheiten sind keineswegs dem Fokus entrückt oder werden hingenommen, wie Karl uns weismachen will. Gerne werden auch die Verkehrstoten oder auch die Grippetoten angeführt, die man angeblich bereit ist hinzunehmen. Wer den Grippetod vermeiden will, der soll sich einfach impfen lassen. Da gibt es ein Mittel, bei Corona eben nicht, und deshalb steht hier der Staat in der Pflicht, Leben zu schützen. Die Verkehrstoten gibt es vor allem deshalb, weil sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten wird. Ganz so wie es bei Corona Tote gibt, wenn Regeln nicht eingehalten werden oder wegen mir auch nicht eingehalten werden können. Aber hierzulande kann mans und darauf sollte man bestehen und notfalls auch abkassieren. Immerhin geht es um sowas wie vorsätzliche Körperverletzung.


Lieber Hartmuth, Deiner aus meiner Sicht optimalen Argumentation kann man wenig bis nichts hinzufügen. Würden sich weltweit und zeitgleich alle an die Regeln halten, dann wäre das Ding innerhalb eines Monats ausgestanden. Leider fehlt vielen Ignoranten hierzu die Einsicht und auch der Verstand.

----------


## buschreiter

> Auch "leichte"  Corona-Erkrankungen können mit Langzeitbeschwerden verbunden sein.
> 
> *Corona: Folgeschäden bei leichtem Krankheitsverlauf*
> 
> https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...virus2394.html
>   „_…Nach einer Corona-Erkrankung mit leichtem Verlauf klagen einige Betroffene noch Wochen oder Monate über Beschwerden, auch wenn das Virus nicht mehr nachweisbar ist:_
> _Störungen des Geruchs- und Geschmackssinns_
> _    anhaltende Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit_
> _    Atembeschwerden_
> ...


Genau die Fälle meinte ich...

----------


## Markus K

> Auch "leichte"  Corona-Erkrankungen können mit Langzeitbeschwerden verbunden sein.
> 
> *Corona: Folgeschäden bei leichtem Krankheitsverlauf*
> 
> https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...virus2394.html
>   „_…Nach einer Corona-Erkrankung mit leichtem Verlauf klagen einige Betroffene noch Wochen oder Monate über Beschwerden, auch wenn das Virus nicht mehr nachweisbar ist:_
> _Störungen des Geruchs- und Geschmackssinns_
> _    anhaltende Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit_
> _    Atembeschwerden_
> ...


Hallo Leute,

Leider stecken wir alle in einer uns unbekannten Situation. Keiner von uns kann sagen, wie das alles ausgeht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es deshalb wichtig, möglichst vom Guten auszugehen und nicht den Teufel an die Wand zu malen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass unser Verstand auch eine große Rolle bei der Genesung spielt. Der Placebo-Effekt ist real und wir sollten ihn, wenn möglich, für uns nutzen.

LG Markus

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Markus,



> Der Placebo-Effekt ist real und wir sollten ihn, wenn möglich, für uns nutzen.


von "Placebo-Effekt" spricht man, wenn ein wirkstofffreies Präparat (Scheinwirkstoff, z. B. Traubenzucker) eine ähnliche Wirkung auf die Erkrankung entfaltet wie ein echter Wirkstoff (Verum). Gegen Covid-19 gibt es bekanntlich keinen Wirkstoff, deshalb kann sich auch niemand einbilden, dass er ein Verum bekäme.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Markus, nachdem jetzt in allen aktuellen Forenthreads auf einen Schlag nichtssagende Beiträge von dir erschienen sind, frage ich mich, wer du bist und was du hier willst? Dein Profil ist leer.

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo,

Hier die aktuellen, amtlichen Corona-Labortest-Zahlen:
KW 32 Tests 730.300 davon postitv 7.256 = 0,99 %
KW 33 Tests 875.524 davon positiv 8.407 = 0,96 %
(Quelle: statista.com)
Das  sind doch mal gute Nachrichten! Obwohl in KW32 fast 150.000 Tests mehr  durchgeführt wurden (übrigens erneut so viele wie noch nie!), ist die  Quote der positiven Testergebnisse gesunken. Wenn man bedenkt, dass  Experten von einer falsch-positiven Quote von bis zu 1,4 % (je nach  Auslegung und Quelle) ausgehen, brauchen wir uns kaum noch Sorgen  machen, oder? Mit genügend Test steigen die Zahlen allein durch  falsch-positive 🤣  Zu beachten gilt es auch, dass diese Tests ALLE Corona-Viren  (Coronaviridae) anzeigen, nicht nur SARS-CoV-2, der für die  Covid-19-Pandemie verantwortlich ist - also auch alle für uns  harmloseren Varianten. Auch Menschen, die die Krankheit lange hinter  sich haben und gesund sowie nicht mehr ansteckend sind, werden positiv  getestet und gehen in die Statistik ein!

Bitte meinen Beitrag nicht als falsch verstandene Verharmlosung einstufen, aber die Realisten unter uns verstehen was ich meine.

Jack

----------


## Niko52

> Hallo,
> 
> Hier die aktuellen, amtlichen Corona-Labortest-Zahlen:
> KW 32 Tests 730.300 davon postitv 7.256 = 0,99 %
> KW 33 Tests 875.524 davon positiv 8.407 = 0,96 %
> (Quelle: statista.com)
> ...
> Zu beachten gilt es auch, dass diese Tests ALLE Corona-Viren  (Coronaviridae) anzeigen, nicht nur SARS-CoV-2, der für die  Covid-19-Pandemie verantwortlich ist - also auch alle für uns  harmloseren Varianten. Auch Menschen, die die Krankheit lange hinter  sich haben und gesund sowie nicht mehr ansteckend sind, werden positiv  getestet und gehen in die Statistik ein!
> ...
> Jack


Hallo Jack,

das ist nicht richtig. Mit dem Abstrichtest wird durch PCR genetisches Material des SARS-CoV-2 nachgewiesen und damit das richige Virus für die Covid-19.
Der Test ist positiv ca. zwei Tage vor Symptomenauftritt und wird negativ 5-7 Tage danach.

Vielleicht hast du das mit der Antikörperbestimmung verwechselt. Der erste Test ein ELISA, weist evtl. AK aller Coronaviren nach. Deswegen muss anschließend ein Neutralisationstest das Ganze bestätigen.

LG, Nico

----------


## lumberjack

> Vielleicht hast du das mit der Antikörperbestimmung verwechselt. Der erste Test ein ELISA, weist evtl. AK aller Coronaviren nach. Deswegen muss anschließend ein Neutralisationstest das Ganze bestätigen.
> 
> LG, Nico


Richtig, danke. Bin nicht mehr ganz im Thema. Wichtig ist mir die Info zu den Tests im Verhältnis zu den positiven Ergebnissen sein. Das RKI geht von etwa 1 % falsch-positiven Test aus.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich will die Krankheit nicht verharmlosen nur zur realistischen Einschätzung raten.

Jack

----------


## ursus47

> So....
> 
> Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich den Moderator nochmals höflichst  aber auch unmißverständlich bitten, meinen Account hier in diesem  Rentnertreff zu löschen, stillzulegen oder in einer anderen Form der  weiteren Nutzung zu entziehen.
> 
> Wenn hier ein Teilnehmer dieses  Forum, mutmaßlich Mediziner, ohne Vorwarnung wegen unangepasster Meinung  oder systemkritischer Zweifel gesperrt wird, sollte dies auch bei mir  möglich sein.
> 
> Zudem empfinde ich es als Zumutung, mir von  unqualifizierten Hobby-Urologen mit äusserst zweifelhafter Kompetenz  vorschreiben zu lassen, was ich glauben bzw. was ich nicht glauben darf.  
> Noch entscheide ich immer noch selbst, was ich denke und an welchen  Aussagen zum Thema Covid 19 ich Zweifel hege und an welchen nicht. 
> 
> ...


Leute, kann mir irgendjemand sagen welche Schuld mich an diesem post trifft.

----------


## albert h.

Ich glaube, es geht nicht um Spertel.
Es geht um den Freund meines Vaters.

Gruss
Albert

----------


## ursus47

Und er soll wegen mir gesperrt sein.
Sagst du mir wenigstens wer das ist

----------


## uwes2403

Er ist nicht wegen Dir gesperrt.....siehe erster Satz....

Die "Sperrung" erfolgte auf seinen Wunsch, was ich persönöich schade und etwas überzogen finde...man kann ja Beiträge auch ignorieren.

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin der Meinung: "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten". Warum jemanden nachweinen?

----------


## lumberjack

> Ich bin der Meinung: "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten". Warum jemanden nachweinen?


Weil sich mit Spertel ein kompetenter, angenehmer -wenn auch streitbarer- Wegbegleiter zurückgezogen hat. Er hat lange Zeit das Forum bereichert, bevor er darum gebeten hat, seine Spuren "...hier in diesem  Rentnertreff zu löschen, stillzulegen oder in einer anderen Form der  weiteren Nutzung zu entziehen." (Spertel)

Schade!

----------


## Michi1

Würde das weiterhin so sein, wenn er es ungern macht?

----------


## obelix

Leute, macht bitte einen Deckel drauf und sucht bitte nicht überall das letzte Haar in der Suppe! Danke!

----------


## lumberjack

> Wir haben hier im Forum einen Querschnitt meist maennlicher Mitglieder ueber 45 mit ueberdurchschnittlichem Bildungsniveau. Die hitzige Diskussion in diesem Thread spiegelt recht gut wider, was wir in den Medien und der Gesellschaft beobachten koennen, naemlich eine zunehmende Polarisierung mit heftigen Reaktionen auf graduell von einem zumeist vermuteten gesellschaftlichen Konsens abweichenden Meinungen.


Das tut ja mal gut so etwas zu lesen, da bin ich auch deiner Meinung. 




> Die Reaktionen hier im Thread lassen mich vermuten, dass Menschen, die  aus welchen Gruenden auch immer nicht dauerhaft eine Maske tragen  koennen oder wollen, im Alltag heftigen Anfeindungen ausgesetzt sind.  Vielleicht koennen die letzten Seiten dieses Threads diesbezueglich  einen Denkanstoss liefern.


Ich finde: jeder der sicht krank fÃ¼hlt, den Verdacht/Nachweis einer ansteckende Infektion und/oder Kontakt zu infektiÃ¶sen Personen hat, sollte andere umfassend schÃ¼tzen. UnabhÃ¤ngig von den Corona-Vorschriften. FÃ¼r das Tragen von Mund-Nasen-Schutz gibt es allerdings auch Ausnahmen. GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt in allen BundeslÃ¤ndern Ã¤hnliches:

"Abweichend von den AbsÃ¤tzen 1 und 2 gilt die Verpflichtung zur  Verwendung einer Mund-Nasen-Bedeckung nicht fÃ¼r folgende Personen:1.    Kinder bis zur Vollendung des 6. Lebensjahres,
2.    Personen, denen die Verwendung einer Mund-Nasen-Bedeckung *wegen Behinderung
 oder aus gesundheitlichen oder anderen GrÃ¼nden nicht mÃ¶glich oder  unzumutbar ist*; dies ist in geeigneter Weise glaubhaft zu machen." (...SARS-CoV-2-IfS-GrundVO)

Keinesfalls muss einer Kassiererin oder einem (hochwichtigen) Security-Mitarbeiter ein Arztbrief oder Attest vorgelegt werden, es genÃ¼gt eine glaubhafte Aussage. Zwingt ein Mitarbeiter trotzdem zum Masketragen: Strafanzeige wegen NÃ¶tigung gegen den Mitarbeiter. Wird der Zutritt verweigert: Anzeige wegen Diskriminierung gegen GeschÃ¤ftsinhaber (AGG).

Jack

----------


## hartmuth

> Keinesfalls muss einer Kassiererin oder einem (hochwichtigen) Security-Mitarbeiter ein Arztbrief oder Attest vorgelegt werden, es genügt eine glaubhafte Aussage. Zwingt ein Mitarbeiter trotzdem zum Masketragen: Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung gegen den Mitarbeiter. Wird der Zutritt verweigert: Anzeige wegen Diskriminierung gegen Geschäftsinhaber (AGG).


Jack, aufpassen. Will dir nichts unterstellen. Aber solche Aussagen kursieren immer wieder, um die Leute zur offenen Regelverletzung zu ermutigen und ihnen zu suggerieren, sie hätten das Recht auf ihrer Seite. Ein Geschäftsinhaber hat das Hausrecht und das Infektionsschutzgesetz auf seiner Seite. Da gibt es längst Urteile.




> "Die Richter werteten den Nutzen einer Mund-Nasen-Bedeckung höher als die zeitlich befristete Einschränkung der Freiheitsgrundrechte, die durch das Tragen der MNB beim Einkaufen und im öffentlichen Nahverkehr entstehe."





> "Zudem drohen Bußgelder. In Bayern beispielsweise müssen Händlern 5.000 Euro zahlen, wenn die Beschäftigten in den Märkten keine Masken tragen. Für Kundinnen und Kunden ohne Mundschutz werden laut bayrischem Innenministerium 150 Euro Geldbuße fällig. In Hamburg werden dafür die Ladenbesitzer in die Pflicht genommen: Sie müssen mit einem Bußgeld von bis 1.000 Euro rechnen, wenn sie Kundinnen und Kunden ohne Mundschutz ins Geschäft lassen."


Besteht in einem Bundesland keine Maskenpflicht, so stellt sich das rechtlich natürlich anders dar. Aber davon reden wir nicht.

----------


## Michi1

Ist nicht mehr ganz richtig. In Bayern brauchen z.B. Kassiererinnen keine Maske mehr tragen, wenn sie hinter einer Glasscheibe sitzen. Ist jetzt bei uns fast schon überall so.

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Hartmut,

keinesfalls will ich "die Leute zur offenen Regelverletzung zu ermutigen und ihnen zu suggerieren, sie hätten das Recht auf ihrer Seite" Es gibt schon genug Unfrieden. Erst gestern berichtete mir jemand, wie ein gebrechlicher, älterer Besucher eines Restaurants so von der Bedienung öffentlich und unter Beifall beschimpft, beleidigt und genötigt wurde, dass er diese anspuckte und das Restaurant verließ - wie sich herausstellte: ein herzkranker Schwerbehinderter. Deutschland 2020, polarisiert, verängstigt und traumatisiert. 




> ... Da gibt es längst Urteile...


Ich habe in den letzten Wochen etwas recherchiert zu dem Thema. Alle Urteile die ich finden konnte, bezogen sich mehr oder weniger "auf die Einschränkung von Grundrechten". Wenn es andere gibt, wäre ich für einen Link oder Hinweis dankbar. Ich selbst habe mir ein Attest geholt, weil mich das Tragen der Maske inzwischen traumatisiert. Ich werde Bedien- oder Verkaufspersonal dieses niemals vorzeigen, weil Informationen zu meiner Gesundheit streng vertraulich sind. Bis jetzt hat das auch noch niemand verlangt.

Jack

----------


## Michi1

Ich würde ich dann nicht mehr in die Nähe von Menschen gehen da ich es nicht verantworten könnte jemanden zu gefährden nur, weil ich mir einbilde, ich kann keine Maske tragen.

----------


## buschreiter

Na wenn es zum Anspucken noch reicht...

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich würde ich dann nicht mehr in die Nähe von Menschen gehen da ich es nicht verantworten könnte jemanden zu gefährden nur, weil ich mir einbilde, ich kann keine Maske tragen.


Michi, so sehe ich das auch.
Lutz

----------


## hartmuth

> (...) Ich selbst habe mir ein Attest geholt, weil mich das Tragen der Maske inzwischen traumatisiert. Ich werde Bedien- oder Verkaufspersonal dieses niemals vorzeigen, weil Informationen zu meiner Gesundheit streng vertraulich sind. Bis jetzt hat das auch noch niemand verlangt.
> Jack


Jack, das mit dem Attest ist okay. Aber zu was brauchst du es, wenn du dich weigerst es vorzulegen? Was glaubst, du fängt eine Bedienung oder eine Verkäuferin über die Informationen in dem Attest an, dass du um die Vertraulichkeit fürchtest und Abträglichkeiten wähnst? Und was soll die Bedienung oder Verkäuferin ohne ein vorgelegtes Attest glauben? Solch eine Verweigungshaltung ist bestens geeignet, Unfrieden zu stiften, den du ja nicht willst. Siehe dein Beispiel oben, wobei ich bei solchen Berichten immer mißtrauisch bin, ob hier detailgetreu weiterberichtet wird...

----------


## ursus47

Wenn ich noch mitmachen darf, dann sag ich, wir sind uns einig.
Urs

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich würde ich dann nicht mehr in die Nähe von Menschen gehen da ich es nicht verantworten könnte jemanden zu gefährden nur, weil ich mir einbilde, ich kann keine Maske tragen.


Das ist die richtige Haltung, die Unfrieden und Ansteckungsrisiko vermeidet.

----------


## ursus47

O sorry da ist mir Hartmut zuvor gekommen

----------


## obelix

> Jack, das mit dem Attest ist okay. 
>  ... Solch eine Verweigungshaltung ist bestens geeignet, Unfrieden zu stiften, den du ja nicht willst.


Sehe und erlebe ich genau so! Menschen mit einer Einstellung wie Jack sind es nach meinen Beobachtungen unter anderem, die in den ohnehin nicht einfachen Coronazeiten für zusätzliche Unruhe und Misstöne sorgen. Schade!

Und was mir der Postbote meiner Mutter über Beobachtungen seines Freundes erzählt .... da kann ich genauso gut die Bild lesen.

Ich bin selbst in Coronazeiten, seit dem Ende des Lockdown, relativ viel unterwegs (immer mit Abstand und strikter Beachtung aller Regeln!), auch im Ausland. Vor zwei Wochen in der Schweiz, Österreich, Frankreich und Italien.

Wenn jemand _Theater_ gemacht hat, waren es die Maskenverweigerer, die dies auch offen, meist lautstark und aggressiv artikuliert haben. Andere Menschen, die keine Maske getragen haben, vermutlich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen oder weil es eben nicht geht, haben sich dennoch ruhig und rücksichtsvoll verhalten. Nirgends habe ich erlebt, dass von diesen im zweiten Satz genannten Menschen irgendjemand blöd behandelt oder angesprochen wurde.

Ausreißer kann es immer und überall geben.

----------


## uwes2403

Dann laß Dir doch mal (abgesehen davon, dass das auf Grund der Schweigepflicht natürlich nicht geht) von Hausärzten erzählen, mit welch' abstrusen Begründungen diese attestieren sollen, dass der Patient nicht in der Lage ist, eine Maske zu tragen...

Allen, die durch 10 Minuten Masken tragen im Geschäft oder in einer Praxis bereits traumatisiert werden, sei gewünscht, dass sie niemals noch Schlimmeres erleben müssen....

Zitat:

"Der Begriff „*Trauma*“ kommt aus dem Griechischen und *bedeutet* „Verletzung“. Unter einem psychischen *Trauma*  versteht man eine seelische Verletzung oder eine starke psychische  Erschütterung, die durch ein extrem belastendes Ereignis hervorgerufen wird.

Da zumindest hier die Betreiber von Läden,  Restaurants für die Einhaltung der Maskenpflicht verantwortlich sind und im Zweifelsfall das Bußgeld zahlen müssen, finde ich es nachvollziehbar, wenn sie Gäste/Kunden ohne Attest abweisen.


Grüße

Uwe

----------


## lumberjack

Das habe ich gemerkt. Sehr viele Menschen lesen inzwischen scheinbar in der Zeitung mit den großen BILDern und wenig Text. Geschrieben von Menschen, die nicht schreiben können für Menschen die nicht lesen können...




> Sehe und erlebe ich genau so! Menschen mit einer Einstellung wie Jack sind es nach meinen Beobachtungen unter anderem, die in den ohnehin nicht einfachen Coronazeiten für zusätzliche Unruhe und Misstöne sorgen. Schade!
> 
> Und was mir der Postbote meiner Mutter über Beobachtungen seines Freundes erzählt .... .


Das waren genau die falschen Worte. Jetzt pass mal gut auf:
ich habe nichts vom "Postbote meiner Mutter über Beobachtungen seines Freundes" erfahren! Ich habe miterleben müssen, wie meine mobile und altersentsprechend gesunde Mutter völlig unnötig vor 6 Wochen sterben musste - einsamm und allein, wegen dieser Corona-Spinnerei. Nach einem Sturz: 6 Wochen bis zur Diagnose eines Beckenbruchs, 2 weitere Wochen für eine ausgekugelte Schulter, Schmerzen, Lungenentzündung, Intensivstation, MRSA, Blutvergiftung, 2 misslungene OP wegen MRSA keine Heilung, ... kein Arztgespräch, keine Besuche. Betreuung durch Aushilfskräfte, weil das Stammpersonal in Corona-Bereitschaft war. UND NEIN, es ist kein bedauerlicher Einzelfall sondern die bittere Realität für viele Patienten. Die Krankenhäuser standen/stehen leer und wirklich schwerkranke Menschen bekommen keine Diagnose und Behandlung, sterben deswegen. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir mit Krebs wartet seit Wochen auf die Chemo - findet nicht statt, weil er keine Herzdiagnose bekommt. Eine Mitarbeiterin hat Suizid begangen, weil ihre psychologische Betreuung seit dem Coronahype nicht stattgefunden hat. Zahlreiche behinderte Menschen, die ich normalerweise in meinem Unternehmen über Lebenshilfe e. V. beschäftige, dürfen nicht arbeiten und verlieren ihre wichtige Alltagsstruktur. Meine Kinder hatten über Monate keinen Unterricht, 2 Schulsnoten im Halbjahr(!).  

Ich habe in meinem Post #850 zu diesem Thema nur darauf hinweisen wollen, dass die aktuellen Zahlen keinen wirklichen Anstieg bedeuten, sondern entgegen den aktuellen Pressemitteilungen sogar sinken:

"Hier die aktuellen, amtlichen Corona-Labortest-Zahlen:
KW 32 Tests 730.300 davon postitv 7.256 = 0,99 %
KW 33 Tests 875.524 davon positiv 8.407 = 0,96 %"

Zum Vergleich ein Beispiel:
Frage ich in Woche 32 in einer Stadt 100 Menschen ob sie Partei DFA wählen, sagen 10 % ja - macht 10 Menschen.
Frage ich in Woche 33 in der selben Stadt 500 Menschen ob sie Partei DFA wählen, sagen ebenfalls 10 % ja - macht 50 Menschen.

Nun das Verständnis der Politik, Medien, zahlreicher offenbar ungebildeter Mitmenschen:

W I R  H A B E N  E I N E N  A N S T I E G  V O N  4 0  M E H R - S O  V I E L  W I E  S E I T  M O N A T E N  N I C H T  M E H R !!!  W I R  M Ü S S E N  HA N D E L N !!!

Und genau diese Blödheit soll uns weitere Einschränkungen bescheren? 

Jack

----------


## obelix

Danke, Jack, du bestätigst meine obige Hauptaussage.

"Jetzt pass mal gut auf:"

Die Lust mit entsprechenden Gegenlinks oder gar nachvollziehbaren Argumenten und Fakten zu antworten vergeht mir bei Leuten deines Schlages. Ist zwecklos. Du hast deine Meinung, ich meine.

----------


## Mikael

> (...) Corona-Spinnerei (...) Coronahype


Mehr muss man nicht sagen, um als Verharmloser einsortiert werden zu können. Erstaunlich, gerade in unserem Alter sollten wir froh sein, wenn andere uns mit ihrer Maske schützen. Aber okay, schon mit dem von obelix angesprochenen Posting von Dir (das mit dem kindischen "Ich hab ein Attest, aber das zeige ich nicht") war klar, aus welcher Ecke das kommt.

----------


## lumberjack

> ... Gegenlinks oder gar nachvollziehbaren Argumenten und Fakten


hätte ich ursprünglich hierzu gerne gesehen:

KW 32 Tests 730.300 davon postitv 7.256 = 0,99 %
KW 33 Tests 875.524 davon positiv 8.407 = 0,96 %

Natürlich nur wenn du diese Fakten realisieren kannst. Würde mich interessieren, vielleicht interpretiere ich sie ja auch falsch. Sind übrigens immer noch die aktuellesten Zahlen, mehr gibts vom Koch-Studio noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich weil die Treffequote noch weiter gesunken ist.

Jack

----------


## hartmuth

> hätte ich ursprünglich hierzu gerne gesehen:
> KW 32 Tests 730.300 davon postitv 7.256 = 0,99 %
> KW 33 Tests 875.524 davon positiv 8.407 = 0,96 %
> Natürlich nur wenn du diese Fakten realisieren kannst. Würde mich interessieren, vielleicht interpretiere ich sie ja auch falsch. Sind übrigens immer noch die aktuellesten Zahlen, mehr gibts vom Koch-Studio noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich weil die Treffequote noch weiter gesunken ist.


Was willst du denn sehen? Was elektrisiert dich denn an diesen Zahlen und Umrechnungen so? Oder meinst du, was Tolles entdeckt zu haben? Was Entlarvendes? Ist es denn ungewöhnlich, wenn bei Ausdehnung der Test die absolute Zahl der Neuinfizierten steigt, prozentual sich jedoch weniger ergeben? Soll man lieber weniger testen, damit die Zahlen wieder sinken?
Ich jedenfalls bin froh, wenn Infizierte erkannt werden, möglichst viele. Dann kann man auch die Kontakte nachverfolgen und weiterer Ausbreitung vorbeugen. Nur Verharmloser und Leugner verdrängen, was passieren kann, wenn man nicht oder zu wenig testet.

----------


## lumberjack

> Was willst du denn sehen? Was elektrisiert dich denn an diesen Zahlen und Umrechnungen so? Oder meinst du, was Tolles entdeckt zu haben? Was Entlarvendes? Ist es denn ungewöhnlich, wenn bei Ausdehnung der Test die absolute Zahl der Neuinfizierten steigt, prozentual sich jedoch weniger ergeben? Soll man lieber weniger testen, damit die Zahlen wieder sinken?


Würdest du etwas gegen deinen PK unternehmen, wenn der PSA fällt? Wenn ich etwas entlarven will, dann die Naivität bei dem Umgangs mit den Zahlen. Die Aussage ist einfach falsch, das ist entscheidend.

----------


## Optimist

> KW 32 Tests 730.300 davon postitv 7.256 = 0,99 %
> KW 33 Tests 875.524 davon positiv 8.407 = 0,96 %


 
Bitte erst mal die endgültigen Zahlen abwarten.

  Ein Blick in die Tabelle 5 des aktuellsten Lageberichts RKI vom 19. 08. 2020 zeigt bei der Positivenrate (Anteil der positiv Getesteten an der Gesamtzahl der Getesteten) von *KW 27 (0,61) zur KW 31 (0,97) einen deutlichen Anstieg. * KW 32 (0,99) und KW 33 (0,96).

  Für KW 33 gaben 64 Labore einen Rückstau von insgesamt 17.142 abzuarbeitenden Proben an!
*Die Positivenrate von KW 33 (0,96)  ist damit nicht endgültig,* beim Vergleich von KW-Woche 32 mit KW 33 könnten sich noch kleinere Veränderungen ergeben. 

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...6dm360dElnXHV2

  Franz

----------


## hartmuth

Franz, man muss dem lumberjack nichts beweisen. Er hat seine eigene unverückbare Sicht der Dinge. Die Behauptung, der Infiziertenanstieg gehe auf den Anstieg der Tests zurück, gab es auch schon im März/April. Für manche erzeugt die Diagnose die Krankheit... Auch Trump hat sich dieser Argumentation bedient, um die Gefahr herunterzuspielen. Das Ergebnis kennt man.

----------


## lumberjack

> Bitte erst mal die endgültigen Zahlen abwarten.
> 
>   Ein Blick in die Tabelle 5 des aktuellsten Lageberichts RKI vom 19. 08. 2020 zeigt bei der Positivenrate (Anteil der positiv Getesteten an der Gesamtzahl der Getesteten) von *KW 27 (0,61) zur KW 31 (0,97) einen deutlichen Anstieg. * KW 32 (0,99) und KW 33 (0,96).
> 
>   Für KW 33 gaben 64 Labore einen Rückstau von insgesamt 17.142 abzuarbeitenden Proben an!
> *Die Positivenrate von KW 33 (0,96)  ist damit nicht endgültig,* beim Vergleich von KW-Woche 32 mit KW 33 könnten sich noch kleinere Veränderungen ergeben. 
> 
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...6dm360dElnXHV2
> 
>   Franz



Danke Franz, sehe ich auch so.

Interessant finde ich Seite 5 Tafel "Erkrankungsbeginn ersatzweise Meldedatum" wenn man bedenkt. dass am 29.04.2020 die "Alltagsmaske" mehr oder weniger bundesweit zur Vorgabe wurde (siehe https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg-...chland-1747318). Hat richtig viel gebracht die Maske... ;-)

Jack

----------


## lumberjack

> Die Kanzlerin hat sich vorgewagt und eine Verdopplungszeit von 10 Tage als Ziel genannt, wenn unser Gesundheitssystem nicht an seine Grenzen kommen soll. Hmmm. Ich würde sagen, zum Glück ist das nicht so einfach für alle überprüfbar, und mich würde interessieren, wann sie das von ihren Beratern gesteckt bekommen hat. Eine VZ von 10 Tagen entspricht einem Wachstumsfaktor von ca. 1,078. Ganz entscheidend ist nun, ob ich mit diesem Faktor einen Infizierten-Ausgangswert von 50.000, von 100.000, 200.000 oder mehr hochrechnen muß. Ich habe dann nach 10 Tagen 100.000, 200.000, 400.000 usf. erreicht. In neuen Fallzahlen ausgedrückt: bei 50.000 ansteigend 4000 bis 7500, bei 100.000 sind es 7500 bis 15.000 Neuzugänge jeden Tag. Jeweils 20% davon in die Krankenhäuser und 4 % in die Intensivstationen. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche werden wir die 100.000-Marke erreicht haben, also ab da bis zu 3000 jeden Tag neu in die Krankenhäuser. Und in den Folgewochen steigert sich das auf bis zu 5000. So schnell können die Betten von Genesenen gar nicht frei werden.
> 
> Wir haben die Corona-Plätze und vor allem die Intensivstationen in den letzten Tagen massiv ausbauen können. 9000 Intensivbetten sollen bis dato zur Verfügung stehen, 4000 mehr als noch vor kurzem für Coronapatienten bereitstanden. Große Leistung, aber leider wachsen die Zahl der Pfleger und Ärzte nicht mit. Der Tsunami wird Ende nächster Woche da sein. Wir brauchen längere Verdopplungszeiten. Ich mache der Kanzlerin keinen Vorwurf wegen ihrer gewagten Aussage. Sie agiert sympathisch. So eindringlich wie nie zuvor hat der RKI-Chef Wieler gestern vor italienischen Verhältnissen in Deutschland gewarnt.
> 
> Noch was: Vergangenen Donnerstag und Freitag hatte sich die Wachstumsrate entgegen dem Trend massiv erhöht und mit ihr die Fallzahlen. Rechnen wir die 10, 12 Tage zurück. Ein herrliches Frühlingswochenende, viele Familien draußen und zahlreiche Jugendliche feierten ihre Coronapartys. Trotz offizieller Warnungen und Appelle. So wie Restriktionsmaßnahmen sich lindernd auswirken, können massive Zuwiderhandlungen auch das Gegenteil bewirken. Das hat uns zunächst hunderte, in zweiter und dritter Ansteckungsgeneration tausende unnötige zusätzliche Infektionen beschert. Ich denke, man darf das schon so interpretieren.
> 
> Ich muß gestehen, ich fühle mich nicht wohl, wenn ich hier schreibe. Vor 10 Jahren und noch länger waren im Forum die Diskussionen mit viel mehr Beteiligten und profunder geführt worden. Corona war zwar nicht das Thema, aber dennoch. Ich halte hier Monologe und manch einer mag mich insgeheim als Besserwisser, Möchtegern-Hellseher, als Laien-Virologe, als Selbstdarsteller oder als sonst was titulieren. Schreiben tut gut, heißt es manchmal. Ich spüre davon nichts. Im Gegenteil. Ich fühle mich in das Thema hineingezogen und beansprucht mehr als ich es wünsche. Unsere zwei Pflegekinder beklagen sich schon, dass wir am Tisch immer nur über Corona sprechen.
> 
> Haltet die Ohren steif!



Bravo! Ganz toller Beitrag. Hab mir mal etwas Zeit genommen und ein paar von den älteren Beiträgen angeschaut. Ist ja die komplette Mupped-Show :-)))

Jack

----------


## buschreiter

Jetzt also auch hier...schade! Pausen sind auch Musik...bin mal weg! Kann ich technisch eigentlich auch ein Thema auf stumm stellen? Das nimmt hier Facebookartige Ausmaße an und unterläuft die Glaubwürdigkeit des Forums. In Sachen PCa wirft man mit wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen um sich und iS Corona kommt dermaßen viel Sch...enttäuschend.
VG
Achim

----------


## Michi1

Ich vermisse hier auch die am eigenen Leib gemachten Erfahrungen.

----------


## lumberjack

> Wie reagieren Krebspatienten auf das Virus? Derzeit gibt es kaum Informationen aus Fallberichten, wie Krebspatientinnen und Krebspatienten auf einen Kontakt mit dem Virus reagieren. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass Menschen, deren Immunsystem geschwächt ist (Immunsuppression), schneller und möglicherweise auch schwerer erkranken als Gesunde. Krebspatienten können aus verschiedenen Gründen ein schwaches Immunsystem haben, darauf weist die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und medizinische Onkologie (DGHO) hin: Erkrankung an einer Leukämie oder einem Lymphom, wenig weiße Blutkörperchen im Blut (Leukozytopenie), wenig Antikörper im Blut (niedrige Immunglobulinwerte), langfristige Einnahme von Medikamenten, die das Immunsystem unterdrücken (zum Beispiel Steroide), Transplantation körperfremder Stammzellen oder andere zelluläre Therapien (zum Beispiel eine CAR-T-Zell-Therapie).
> 
> Krebstherapie verschieben? Das Risiko, sich mit dem Corona-Virus zu infizieren, ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in Deutschland gering. Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und medizinische Onkologie (DGHO) empfiehlt Patienten, eine geplante Krebstherapie nicht zu verschieben. Wer ein erhöhtes Infektionsrisiko hat, zum Beispiel nach Kontakt mit einem am Coronavirus Erkrankten, sollte den Nutzen und das Risiko der geplanten Therapie zusammen mit den behandelnden Ärzten abwägen. Individuell kann dann über die Verschiebung der Therapie entschieden werden, so die DGHO.
> 
> Hier eine allgemeine Information zur Fallsterblichkeit:
> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...r-4679338.html





Dank an Lothar, das er diese Thema aufgegriffen hat.

----------


## lumberjack

> ... Krebstherapie verschieben? Das Risiko, sich mit dem Corona-Virus zu infizieren, ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in Deutschland gering. Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und medizinische Onkologie (DGHO) empfiehlt Patienten, eine geplante Krebstherapie nicht zu verschieben....



 

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Cor...ie-559963.html

So nach und nach wird klar, dass ausgefallene Früherkennung, Diagnosen und Therapien die größere Gefahr für sind.

Jack

----------


## hartmuth

> Jetzt also auch hier...schade! Pausen sind auch Musik...bin mal weg!


"Pausen sind auch Musik..." Sehr schön. Geh mit dir.

----------


## Mikael

Bin auch raus. Bhakdis Verschwörungsthesen und -verharmlosungen durch lumberjack breitgetreten brauche ich nicht.

----------


## Michi1

Wie in allen anderen Foren, sie werden immer von Verschwörungstheoretiker übernommen. Sie haben wahrscheinlich sonst nichts zu sagen. Ich bin auch raus hier.

----------


## Optimist

Schließe mich an und werde ebenfalls zum Thema "Corona" nichts mehr beitragen.

Franz

----------


## RalfDm

Zum Thema wurde alles gesagt bzw. geschrieben. Es wird darum geschlossen.

Ralf

----------

